# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Northfield mandolins

## Skittle

Went to IBMA and checked out the Northfield mandos at the Elderly booth........I was very impressed!!! Anyone that has gotten one, please post some pictures and your opinion on these.

----------

Ken Willms

----------


## EdHanrahan

Article on them in the current (quarterly) Mandolin magazine.  Haven't read it yet, but they seemed to be highly impressed.

----------


## Spruce

I got to check out the one that Stan Werbin brought to NAMM earlier this year... 

Just "wow"...

One of the greatest bargains in the mando world, IMHO...

There were about 15 of us that had gathered to play mandos (including the Northfield), and one gentleman--after playing it well for 15 minutes or so--put it down and said (after seeing just the "N" of the inlay) "those Nuggets are just amazing"...   :Wink: 

That mando just kicked, and I think it was going for 2K....

Here's some guy taking a pic of it...

----------


## Skittle

Surely there is someone that has bought a Northfield recently that can comment and put some photos on here

----------


## NoNickel

There's one on eBay right now (NFI), so at least you could see some pretty good pictures.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NORTHFIELD-F5-MA...item3f0425c5e1

----------


## MikeEdgerton

They're sold by Eldery (www.elderly.com). They have lots of good pictures.

----------


## yankees1

Surprised to read that Northfield only offers a five year warranty!

----------


## NoNickel

Made in China, yes?  Does anyone know how they would compare to Eastman?

----------


## yankees1

> Made in China, yes?  Does anyone know how they would compare to Eastman?


  From what I have read about Northfield, they are consistent in sound/quality from one instrument to another, but Eastman may not be consistent from one model to another. An Eastman 505 may sound better than their top end 915 and there can be a wide difference in quality between instruments of same model number. I found this true with Eastmans but have never seen or played a Northfield.

----------


## Caleb

yankees1 is correct about the Eastmans. I have a 505 that I've put up against a 615 that sounded thin in comparison.  I've also put it up against a 515 that made it sound like a toy.  In my mind, the numbers on the varying Eastmans are meaningless when it comes to judging which will sound better.  They are their own individual instruments with their own individual character when it comes to tone.  That's obvious.  My main point is to not let the model numbers fool you with Eastmans.  

On topic: The Northfields look great.

----------

Marc Ferry

----------


## Bill Van Liere

[QUOTE=Caleb;851294]yankees1 is correct about the Eastmans. I have a 505 that I've put up against a 615 that sounded thin in comparison.  I've also put it up against a 515 that made it sound like a toy.  In my mind, the numbers on the varying Eastmans are meaningless when it comes to judging which will sound better.  They are their own individual instruments with their own individual character when it comes to tone.  That's obvious.  My main point is to not let the model numbers fool you with Eastmans. 

Same for Gibson As, Flatiron..... 

On topic: The Northfields  sound great: not top of the heap (Gil, Nug) but far from bottom of the heap (insert your own lackluster perception).

----------


## Skittle

Any comments about Northfield mandolins, not Eastman! Anyone have a Northfield and can post some pics of theirs?

----------


## Steve Ostrander

No pics, but I played one at Elderly a while back and I was impressed.  I had never heard of them, and I played it and it was like, "Whoa...what is this?"

----------


## yankees1

> No pics, but I played one at Elderly a while back and I was impressed.  I had never heard of them, and I played it and it was like, "Whoa...what is this?"


 Northfield has a great reputation for quality and $2500. for a F5 is very tempting!

----------


## Spruce

> Northfield has a great reputation for quality and $2500. for a F5 is very tempting!


See, they've gone up 500 bucks already!

----------


## sgarrity

The sound clips are VERY impressive.  I'd like to get hte chance to play one for awhile.

----------


## Brent Hutto

> Northfield has a great reputation for quality and $2500. for a F5 is very tempting!


Well for starters it would have to be almost three times as good as an LM-600 or LM-700 and twice as good as a KM-1000. That's a mighty nice mandolin, if true.

----------


## Emory Lester

We were all sitting around our Appaloosa trade show booth at the IBMA World of Bluegrass, and Chris Warner (good friend, banjo icon and builder of the famous signatures mandolin that Marty Stuart has played for most of his career) came over and asked me if I had a chance to check out the new Northfield mandolins over at the Elderly booth.     I told him I hadnt been over there yet..he said to me.man, if I had the money on me, Id pick one of those up today..they are incredible mandos for the price.   So with that, I went over to check them out, and I was certainly amazed, as it is uncanny to see and hear mandolins of that quality and attention to detail, available for that kind of price range.   Killer mandolins that are definitely affordable.

----------


## Ivyguitar

Well... Emory Lester just endorsed them... 

I was going to say that I played the one previously for sale on ebay about 2 years ago.  It was still at Elderly and I compared it with several others.  I thought it was a comparable mandolin to the Collings MF.  It's best features were the vintage feeling neck, excellent setup and fretwork and vintage(gibson) tone.  Don't get me wrong, the tone was quite different than the Collings, but fit,finish,volume and playbility were all in the same ballpark.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi All. Just wanted to jump in and say I appreciate all the nice comments regarding our mandolins. We've been working very hard lately as demand increases, paying a lot of attention to the finer details and improving steadily. We're confident that our instruments are very consistent and that we're getting better with each batch. I've been working on an archive of sorts with pictures of mandolins by serial number that we've made in the last 12 months. I'll try to post a few pics of instruments we're working on now as soon as I can upload them and then direct people that are interested in seeing more pics as soon as I can get them added to our website. If you haven't had a chance to check out our site please take a look, it's been upgraded recently.

I'm also happy to answer any questions regarding our mandolins so please feel free to contact us directly. Thanks again to everyone for all of the encouragement. We aim to make the best mandolins we can and we've got our sights set pretty high. It'll be an ongoing journey and we look forward to working closely with all of you to continue to make them better and better.

All the best,

Adrian Bagale
www.northfieldmandolins.com

----------

CHASAX, 

David Watson, 

Eric Michael Pfeiffer, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## yankees1

> Hi All. Just wanted to jump in and say I appreciate all the nice comments regarding our mandolins. We've been working very hard lately as demand increases, paying a lot of attention to the finer details and improving steadily. We're confident that our instruments are very consistent and that we're getting better with each batch. I've been working on an archive of sorts with pictures of mandolins by serial number that we've made in the last 12 months. I'll try to post a few pics of instruments we're working on now as soon as I can upload them and then direct people that are interested in seeing more pics as soon as I can get them added to our website. If you haven't had a chance to check out our site please take a look, it's been upgraded recently.
> 
> I'm also happy to answer any questions regarding our mandolins so please feel free to contact us directly. Thanks again to everyone for all of the encouragement. We aim to make the best mandolins we can and we've got our sights set pretty high. It'll be an ongoing journey and we look forward to working closely with all of you to continue to make them better and better.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Adrian Bagale
> www.northfieldmandolins.com


  Why just a five year warranty? Even Eastman offers a lifetime to original owner!

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Yankees1. Good Question. Unlike Eastman and several of the other companies people have been talking about, we're a small 5 person team, not a big company with lots of resources and production in the thousands. I say that because many of the larger factories often replace the instrument rather than repairing it, and that's not a real option for us. On one side, it's easier to control quality and maintain your production when you're such a small outfit. Having come from the background of higher turnover and large production facilities I can assure everyone that we know without a doubt that our building  practices and approach could warrant extended coverage. Plainly put: We're confident that our mandolins are going to be around for a long, long time--we wouldn't build them otherwise. However, on the other side it's also much harder to predict the future with a small outfit like ours. The true definition of "Lifetime" gets harder to pin down when you're set-up like a workshop, almost like an individual builder. And then there's the warranty registration, etc which we have found to be lacking real good/solid information.

 I can tell you that right now we're thinking about a way to offer a Lifetime warranty to the original owner, yet we wouldn't be doing our best homework if we didn't know the exact terms and could lay them out clearly for everyone. At any rate, we'll have more information about that soon as it's right at the top of our list of important developments to come.

We'll be standing behind any instrument that comes out of our shop. We're always just a phone call or email away and we're happy to help solve problems or recondition instruments if need be. We've picked Elderly Instruments as our only dealer right now because of our close association (I worked there for a long time) and confidence in their abilities to help us inspect and service any instrument needing additional care. This way we'll be able to maintain relationships with owners of our instruments and quickly resolve issues if they come up. 

I hope all of this helps.

----------

David Watson

----------


## sgarrity

I don't know what the exact numbers are but there's an awful lot of instruments that aren't kept for a "lifetime" by the original owner.  If the instrument is built well  a warranty isn't all that important.

----------

Glassweb

----------


## reverhar

I just received my Northfield MF-5 two days ago and can't seem  to be able to put it down.  Great tone and playability.  For the cost, I don't think you can beat it.

----------

Tommcgtx

----------


## reverhar

Attached are pictures that I just took of Northfield #34.

----------

Mark Gunter, 

Perry Babasin

----------


## reverhar

Attached are a few more pictures of Northfield #34.

----------


## yankees1

Beautiful! Congratulations! Any sound clips?

----------


## reverhar

I don't have any clips but here is a link to this mandolin being played by the previous owner.  I just purchased this mandolin off ebay and very happy with it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es5k_3Qo9Uk

----------


## Michael Cameron

Nice,informative website:

http://www.northfieldinstruments.com/site/

----------


## Caleb

Beautiful instrument.  I really like the inlay on the headstock, just left of the name.  _Very_ classy touch.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone. Greetings from our shop. We just finished up our Fall batch of 4 mandolins and we're proud to say that it's definitely some of our best work ever. Each mandolin has a unique character and all have great woody tone. Included in the batch is our 4th "Big Mon" mandolin which is a little larger mando across the top. We put one of our brand new James tailpieces with engraved logo on it. I'm going to put pictures of each mandolin up on our website in the next few days. The fall batch includes serial #s 68 through 71. I'll try to record some audio of the mandolins too before they're all gone. 

Hope everyone is having a great mandolin weekend... I know we are!  All the best, Adrian

----------


## martino

Northfield Mandolins are superb! I've checked out some of them at IBMA and I was really impressed by their rich and warm tone, great workmanship and playability, specially on the 'Big Mon' model. IMO surely one of the best deal on the market today.

----------


## NickKeen

Hi folks. Ive been busy of late and Im just now getting back on the web. I play mandolin for the Josh Williams Band and proudly play Northfield mandolins. I love the mandolin that I got from Adrian and the boys. The guys at Northfield are great to do business with. In my opinion you dont need a lifetime warranty; Like Adrian said, they build with a small group of guys and I believe with the smaller production line comes a closer relationship with you and the people that build your instrument. With these guys you do not have to worry about your mandolin. The finish on these mandolins are second to none and one can tell that time has been put into the construction process. The mandolin is true all the way up the neck and has great playability. I have played some Loars that cant hold a candle to my Northfield. The tone is killer and they have anough bark to cut through hard in a jam. I played a northfield at the ibma award show this year and while standing back stage the mando caught Ron Blocks attention. Ron said man that thing sounds big!!(Just a cool story to share with yall about how good these mandos sound).In my opinion ya cant beat these Northfield mandolins.

Nick Keen

----------


## yankees1

> I don't know what the exact numbers are but there's an awful lot of instruments that aren't kept for a "lifetime" by the original owner.  If the instrument is built well  a warranty isn't all that important.


I agree, but with so many original owners "not keeping" their instrument ,  Northfield would not have to honor the lifetime warranty anyway! I still believe that offering a lifetime warranty reflects a companies confidence in their product. On the other hand I know of several companies ( not instrument builders) that have offered lifetime warranties that either dissolved their company or simply re-organized under a new name that legally absolved them from honoring their lifetime warranty.

----------


## yankees1

Anyone played the Northfield A5? I assume it sounds the same as the F but I have not read any mention of the A style.

----------


## Skittle

Ok now...don't let this thread stay dormant. We needs some more pics, and some video and sound clips.....I know all about the ones on the Northfield site....I have worn them out watching and listening about every day. New owners start putting them on here.

----------


## sachmo63

So its been a couple of weeks since the new batch has been completed....and where are they????? Hummmmmm? Where are the pictures Hummmm?????

----------


## Skittle

Surely these newly Northfields havent gone into hibernation!!??

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Skittle. Thanks for keeping the thread alive! We had to take a little extra time to get them settled in. They were finished up around the middle of November, but the temperature really dropped and we wanted everything to acclimate right (especially the varnish). We also really improved our case interior, so that added a little time and gave us a chance to get the mandos played in a little bit before sending them out. They're just being delivered now and I think a couple of people have received their mandolins so far. 

I'm just heading to Elderly today to bring 2 more: #70 an F with our modern set-up, and #72 a custom ordered black-top F, also with the modern set-up. Later in the month we'll be sending out another Big Mon version to a special order in VA. I've attached a few pictures per your request.

Hope all is well with everyone. Keep in touch and thanks again for all the great comments and encouragement. -Adrian www.northfieldmandolins.com

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I'm a little confused by your website. Where are these mandolins built?

----------


## Bill Snyder

From their website:
_"We have two shops, one in Qingdao for the primary building of the instrument and one in Michigan for design, testing and set-up/final detailing."_

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I must have missed that.

----------


## Skittle

O.....Yes Sir

----------


## mandolirius

> Hi Skittle. Thanks for keeping the thread alive! We had to take a little extra time to get them settled in. They were finished up around the middle of November, but the temperature really dropped and we wanted everything to acclimate right (especially the varnish). We also really improved our case interior, so that added a little time and gave us a chance to get the mandos played in a little bit before sending them out. They're just being delivered now and I think a couple of people have received their mandolins so far. 
> 
> I'm just heading to Elderly today to bring 2 more: #70 an F with our modern set-up, and #72 a custom ordered black-top F, also with the modern set-up. Later in the month we'll be sending out another Big Mon version to a special order in VA. I've attached a few pictures per your request.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. Keep in touch and thanks again for all the great comments and encouragement. -Adrian www.northfieldmandolins.com


Nice-looking instruments! 

I couldn't see any info on individual models on the site. What is the "Big Mon" version? Another question is, what is meant by a "modern setup"?

----------


## red7flag

This is a little late, but I had the chance to hear Nick Keen play at a small venue with the Josh Williams Band.  He is a very tasteful player.  He values the tone of the note and spacing and does not try to overwhelm everyone with a slur of notes.  His timing and technique are impecable.  If you get a chance to see him, don't miss the chance.  He was playing a Sim Daley that night, but I respect his opinion about the Northfields.  Stan Werblin of Elderly has nothing but good things to say about them.  At IBMA I was busy doing other business and did not get a chance to play them.  I will next IBMA.

----------


## Nick Triesch

I went to the Northfield and Elderly websit but do not see a Big Mon model.  Is the Big Mon a new model?  Thank you,  Nick

----------


## Skittle

I don't know about the Big Mon model. Adrian, is it about the size of a mandola, but still a mandolin?

----------


## Jim Garber

> I don't know about the Big Mon model. Adrian, is it about the size of a mandola, but still a mandolin?


Just a guess... Big Mon is Bill Monroe's nickname and this might be a copy of his mandolin, I would assume, before the attack.

----------


## Nick Triesch

Folks,  is the Northfield "Big Mon"  model a larger mandolin?  Or just carved a little different?  I want a louder mandolin but not a huge mandolin.   Nick

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone,
Our "Big Mon" Mandolin is something we created at our shop. It's a slightly different mandolin from our standard shape and we've accentuated the bass response and air movement by changing the body chamber a bit. We're offering these instruments directly through our company with a few custom options. We've made 6 to date and believe them to be some of the best instruments we've ever made. 

The Big Mon body style is just slightly different than the standard size. We've increased the width of the body, at its widest point, by 5mm. We've also adjusted the depth/width of the sides a little in a few places. Everything is in proportion to this change, so it results in a slightly larger body overall. It's not very noticeable unless you compare it directly to another standard size by lining them up back to back. The change is subtle aesthetically. The re-curve carved into the top is extended a little and the top, out towards the edges, has been thinned a bit. All curves are maintained so that the shape is very pleasing to the eye. The body flows into the scroll, and in our mind, creates an even a nicer circular scroll, with a slightly larger button in the center.  We've also changed the thickness for the back accordingly and vary that depending on the type of material we're using. 

Overall we think that the sound produced favors a very throaty and growly mid range. We think it accentuates the D strings with a very airy and woody tone. You can really hear the air movement on this model and the volume and projection is different from the standard model. 

We have a few different options on this model depending on the tone you're after:

a. F-hole Size:  We can make it with a slightly larger F-hole which produces a very big and open sound. Or we can make it with a slightly smaller F-hole, our standard size found on the traditional and modern Fs were making/delivering now, which produces a big sound with a more focused projection. In one of the videos of Martino on our website he is playing the Big Mon with larger F-holes.  http://www.northfieldinstruments.com...temid=78&pid=7. Then there's also another video of him playing one with smaller F-holes inside a jam session with a few others that are playing standard sized instruments:  http://www.northfieldinstruments.com...emid=78&pid=10

b.  Modern or Traditional Set-up: There are few differences here:

i. Traditional has a larger neck, more shoulders on the neck and feels a bit more like a traditional Loar. The modern neck is more V'd in shape and isn't as big around. It's faster and better for more contemporary playing styles in our opinion.

ii. Fingerboard extensions: both style have a scooped/scalloped fingerboard extension. The modern extension is shortened so that you can play closer to the neck joint without running into frets. The traditional is scooped but the length is extended like on a traditional Loar.

iii. Frets: The traditional has narrow frets. The modern has wider frets with a taller crown, making it easier to slide from fret to fret. 

iv. Fretboard radius: Each set-up has a radiused board, however the modern is more pronounced. Combined with the wider frets and the neck shape, this set-up does allow for easier playing--perhaps longer playing without fatigue too.

c. Premium Tailpiece: As a special offering, we are having some custom James Tailpieces made with our engraved logo. They are very nice, and adds to the total cost. Attached is a picture of this tailpiece with logo. The tailpiece is cast of stainless steel and then machined + plated in silver and engraved. The O-rings used on the tailpiece are great for noise cancellation--we believe it to be the nicest tailpiece on the market currently and suggest it for tone and functionality. Our standard tailpiece is similar to a Collings- style. It is cast of brass and silver plated. Nice tailpiece sonically but harder for string changes on the fly.

d. Premium Wood: Right now we are offering select sets of our most precious Maple and Adirondack Red Spruce. These sets are in 2 ranges and adds to the total cost as an upgrade. This wood is only offered on the F sets for the custom orders. We're using our finest grade Spruce and Sugar Maple from the northeast US, cut more than 20 years ago.

e. Violin Style Varnished Neck: Just recently we've also begun to offer a violin style varnish on our necks. Here we have removed the color and several coats of varnish, which changes the feel and also the look of the neck. Attached is a picture of what I mean.

I hope this helps answer questions for you. Please let me know what I can do to explain any of the points better or if you require additional information.

Best Regards,

Adrian Bagale
The Northfield Workshop
www.northfieldmandolins.com

----------


## reverhar

Attached are pictures of Northfield #67.  I recently traded #34 for #67.  The playability of the modern style Northfield is better for me.

----------


## Spruce

> Please let me know what I can do to explain any of the points better or if you require additional information.


Hi Adrian...
Are you folks going to be at NAMM?
Thanks....

----------


## Northfield mando

Sorry, we will not be exhibiting at NAMM. But a few of our instruments might be making it around the hall over the course of the show. Maybe we'll spring for a booth next year. We will have a few instruments at the SPGMA conference in February, setup in the Elderly booth.

----------


## Spruce

Thanks....

----------


## Ed Goist

Wanted to keep this thread active due to the remarkable Northfield Mandolin Giveaway taking place at the end of this month here on the Cafe.

I just spent some time looking at the Northfields currently available at Elderly. Wow, what impressive pictures and specs! Especially those blacktops! Stunning.

I quickly looked through this thread, and I don't think we've had any owners comment yet on the Northfield NF-A5. Man, what a beauty! (see below). If it sounds as good as it looks, what a value at $1500!

Finally, one question and one comment for Adrian:
* Any chance of adding oval hole or 2-Point mandolins to the line at some point down the road?
* Why the Schaller reverse-style tuners?!...I hate those things! With my only experience using them I had a hard time getting used to the reverse gears, and they slipped like crazy. However, I'm sure I'll learn to live with them if I win on the 31st!  :Wink: 

Northfield Blacktop NF-A5 Master Model Mandolin, Varnish Finish

----------


## UnclePen

Northfield versus The Loar - any comparisons?

----------


## Steve-o

> I just spent some time looking at the Northfields currently available at Elderly. Wow, what impressive pictures and specs! Especially those blacktops! Stunning.


x2.  Stunning indeed!  I'll have to play a few on my next trip to Elderly.

----------


## Skittle

Ok all..I started this thread along with the Blue Chip pick thread and am only going to praise something I think personally needs to be praised. I have been looking at the Elderly website on these Northfields for about a couple of years now. I only had the pictures on their website to make my assessment. I thought.man..the fit and finish looks great..but how about sound and playability. I recently went to the IBMA as I do every year in Nashville and stopped by the Elderly booth. There were three Northfields there among other mandolins including a July 9th Loar. My longtime friend and once band mate, and F5 Journal editor, Darryl Wolfe was there admiring these mandolins. He looked at me and said about the stain on the mandolins, That look is dead on a July 9th! He also commented that he really liked the sound of them. Well, obviously I had to grab one and start playing one.the rest was throat grabbing tone that only I get when I play an exceptional quality instrument. It was noisy in that big exhibit hall but still I could hear and play one of these great instruments. Well, I went home that night just thinking about the extreme high quality of workmanship, tone, volume and looks of this mandolin. So, the next couple of days, I got on the internet on Northfields website to lust some more on these incredible instruments. I then made the decision to put one on order at Elderly. That was in October, and I proceeded to try and contact someone affiliated with Northfield. Well, my friend Matthew Goins with BlueChip picks knew Clay Hess that plays a Northfield, and Clay gave me Adrian Beagles phone number (The Man behind these wonderful F-5s). I contacted Adrian and he told me in a few phone calls back and forth how much passion he had for doing these mandolins. He told me about the high quality of Michigan maple, Adirondack spruce, spirit and oil varnish, and the high quality of workmanship that is going into these mandolins. Well, he and I have been exchanging phone calls for over a month and a half, and he had told me that he had gotten in his shop F-5 number #74. He had taken it to Elderly prior to Christmas, and they sent it to me last week, I got it on 12\29. When I opened the caseMMMMMM..I knew this was something extraordinary!!!. I tuned it up to pitch, and said WOWThis cant be this good. I sat there looking at it some more and the price of this flashed in my headI cant believe this. I knew this was a few notches above what I played at IBMA. I have owned three Gibson Master Models, a couple of new Gibson Ferns,  a John Hutto F-5, a Dudenbostel, a couple of Duffs, and others that were all GREAT mandolins. But this Northfield, if not ever owning the previous has impressed me in all aspects of tone, playability, workmanship, and .price!!!!!!!!!! I could not be happier with a new instrument as I am with this Northfield. One other thing, I went and did some comparing with what else but a friend of mines,  February 1923 Lloyd Loar, and .in my opinion the Northfield was 20 to 30% louder and had more pleasing tone to my ear. Not degrading the Loar at all, but.in conclusionAdrian and the folks at Northfield.you have hit a home run and I hope you guys continue in this very high quality of an instrument in tone, volume and workmanship!!!!!!. Pictures to follow soon!!!!!!!!

----------


## yankees1

I would like to hear from more Northfield owners who can voice their opinions on tone,etc!

----------


## nickster

Well I just put my name on the waiting list for a Northfield F5 modern spec. mandolin. Now I can't wait to play one of these.

Nick

----------


## Michael Ramsey

Here's Aaron Ramsey with his Northfield mandolin, friends and the New Year's Day celebration we've attended for the past dozen years or so.

----------


## yankees1

> Here's Aaron Ramsey with his Northfield mandolin, friends and the New Year's Day celebration we've attended for the past dozen years or so.


  Sounds nice!

----------


## Northfield mando

Finally, one question and one comment for Adrian:
* Any chance of adding oval hole or 2-Point mandolins to the line at some point down the road?
* Why the Schaller reverse-style tuners?!...I hate those things! With my only experience using them I had a hard time getting used to the reverse gears, and they slipped like crazy. However, I'm sure I'll learn to live with them if I win on the 31st!  :Wink: 

Ed,

Hi. Sorry I missed your post earlier in the week.

Two Point: It certainly seems that we should be thinking about doing something here. I've seen your active post regarding two-point designs and I'm getting pretty inspired by the amount of enthusiasm surrounding the different variations. Have to think more on this. 

Tuners: We've had great luck with Schallers. We have them made to our specs and then do some fine tuning to them on our end before putting them on an instrument. We've recently made new buttons and improved the functionality quite a bit. Schaller has been a nice company to work with over the years. If you end up winning that dandy mandolin and you're not happy with the tuners...we can work something out.  :Wink:

----------


## Ed Goist

Adrian, thanks for the thoughtful reply.
It seems like you're committed to lots of hands-on attention to detail when it comes to your instruments (like having the tuners built to your specifications, and having them fine-tuned in your shoppe). I'm impressed.
Thanks for the open ear regarding the concept of a Northfield 2-Point. I am fully aware that the introduction of a new model to your like would be a huge commitment.
Thank you also for your support of the Mandolin Cafe community, and your generous participation in this month's Northfield mandolin giveaway promotion.

----------


## Northfield mando

You're welcome Ed. Glad to be a part of this great community of mandolin enthusiasts and always encouraged by questions and inquiries. Please let me know if you ever need more information...and I'll keep in touch regarding that 2-point idea.

For everyone's information: I just got off the phone with Aaron Ramsey of Mountain Heart. They're playing at The Ark in Ann Arbor, MI tomorrow night--plenty of live Northfield mandolin action to be experienced for any of those who have been wanting to see one of the Fs live. Aaron is an incredible player and I highly recommend all mandolin lovers to check him out. Will be quite a treat for me to sit back and listen!!!

----------


## Skittle

Hey all.........Here is #74.......getting more incredible with every stroke of the Blue Chip Pick!!!

----------


## eighthnotepicker

Howdy folks... I first discovered the Northfields when I saw Adam Steffey playing one at a Boxcars concert...looked up their website the next day and was very surprised to see how inexpensive they were...to make a long story shorter, got to know Adrian a little bit (who by the way was extremely nice and helpful the whole way), and finally placed an order on a F-5 Big Mon version. Well it (#71) arrived a couple days before Christmas and I haven't been able to put it down since!! Tone, playability, fit, finish, etc are even better than I expected and had heard. When my mando teacher Herschel Sizemore played it fresh out of the box(not broken in that is) I personally think it sounded just as good if not better than his Loars and his Altman! But I can say for sure that it was definitely LOUDER. After I've had the mando for several weeks, I've noticed that my playing has definitely improved and that I REALLY look forward to practicing (therefore I practice alot longer).
  Well, sorry for rambling. In short, I cannot recommend a Northfield enough!!!!! Unbelievable tone and playability!! Finish couldn't be better!! The prices on these mandolins are absolutely incredible...I would get one before they go up. I'll try to post some pics soon.

----------


## Skittle

Alright eightnotepicker.............pics on the Big Mon

----------


## Skittle

Eighthnotepicker............we are waiting for those pics of the Big Mon, and or video clip  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## harryclark

When is the next batch gonna be ready?

----------


## northfolk

Well, I guess it is mine turn to chime in on the Northfield mandolins.  I became the proud and happy owner of #73 on December 31, 2010.  I too had been checking these mandos out for some time;  on the Elderly and Northfield sites, as well as the Cafe Forum.  Finally, I decided I must have one.  So on November 11, 2010, I called Elderly and put in my order;  not really sure when I would actually receive this mandolin?  Much to my surprise I received a call from Elderly December 23, 2010.  As we were going out of town for the Holidays, I told them to hold off until after Christmas;  and the rest is history.  I could not be happier with my Northfield and the great customer service provided by Elderly;  truly a winning combination.   :Mandosmiley:  :Coffee:

----------


## Ed Goist

Northfolk, is #73 an F-style? 
I think we're still waiting to hear from someone who owns a Northfield A-style mandolin.

----------


## northfolk

> Northfolk, is #73 an F-style? 
> I think we're still waiting to hear from someone who owns a Northfield A-style mandolin.


Yes, mine is a NF-F5M traditional look F-style.

----------


## yankees1

> Yes, mine is a NF-F5M traditional look F-style.


 Great, but how is the sound, etc?

----------


## Skittle

All..........something I found out too was that Adam Steffey had played his Northfield on the whole Boxcars CD, pick up a copy............truly WONDERFUL!!!!

----------


## WhatTheChuck

I'm wondering if anyone has compaired the Northfield mandolins to any other "high end" brands.  I just ordered one which will arrive in 8 to 12 weeks, and after playing it I can decided if I want to buy it, but does anyone know anything about these instruments?  It seems like everything I have read says that they are very cheap for their quality, and play impressively well... but how do they age?  Are they too new to get an accurate answer?  I've been strongly leaning towards collings because of their history and obvious quality, but should I take a gamble and go with the Northfield?  Any information would be very appreciated, thanks!

----------


## nickster

Northfield was started in 2009 so I don't think you will find one over 2 years old. When you say cheap I think you mean less expensive which is due to the fact the mandolins are made in China with American wood. They have this enterprise setup correctly imho by giving the Asian luthiers a vested interest in turning out a quality instrument. I have one on order also and looking forward to playing it.

----------


## Skittle

[QUOTE=WhatTheChuck;882333]I'm wondering if anyone has compaired the Northfield mandolins to any other "high end" brands.  QUOTE]

Would comparing it to an original Gibson Lloyd Loar count?? I did as my previous comments state and on the Loar I compaired it with..........It was very very close. Does that help? I am extremely happy with mine, as having also owned many other very high end mandolins, this Northfield has some of the best tone I have every played in a mandolin.............period.

----------


## harryclark

> I'm wondering if anyone has compaired the Northfield mandolins to any other "high end" brands.  I just ordered one which will arrive in 8 to 12 weeks, and after playing it I can decided if I want to buy it, but does anyone know anything about these instruments?  It seems like everything I have read says that they are very cheap for their quality, and play impressively well... but how do they age?  Are they too new to get an accurate answer?  I've been strongly leaning towards collings because of their history and obvious quality, but should I take a gamble and go with the Northfield?  Any information would be very appreciated, thanks!


I played every mandolin in the showcase room at Ibma (including a 22 or 23 Loar). Out of all the mandolins I played (and I didn't play a single bad one) the ones I was most impressed with were the Northfields. The tone was awesome, the fit and finish was very nice, and you couldn't beat the price with a stick. I've played a few since then including Adam Steffy's and Aaron Ramsey's. I put my name on the the list to get one in mid December and I can't wait untill I get it!

----------


## Ed Goist

To the best of my knowledge, we still haven't heard from a single owner of a Northfield A-style mandolin.

----------


## yankees1

> To the best of my knowledge, we still haven't heard from a single owner of a Northfield A-style mandolin.


  I too am waiting for an A style Northfield review!

----------


## eighthnotepicker

*Sorry for the delay...but here it is, #71 Big Mon... getting better and better all the time!!*

----------


## nickster

Great looking mandolin you have eighthnotepicker. I bet it sounds as good as it looks.

Nick

----------


## eighthnotepicker

Thanks Nick. 

  It also has a James tailpiece on it, which is a extremely nice feature, highly recommend it...

----------


## harryclark

That looks very nice. I hope they have on at spbgma!

----------


## nickster

Anyone else out there playing a Northfield? Comments about tone, playability?

----------


## sonnyjammer

I am curious if most of the current models being bought, played, and raved about are made with the "Most Precious Maple and Adirondack Red Spruce" (1000 dollar option)  :Confused:  or the Less Precious wood like the models Elderly is selling? Has anyone had the opportunity to play one of each side by side? I'm wanting to order one, but wonder how much difference the wood selection would make in sound, or is the difference mostly cosmetic?

----------


## Skittle

I would just order one, and you will have 3 days to try it out. If you don't like it, ( that would be extremley odd if you don't), then there will be about 15 or 20 others that would be on the wait list to get it.

----------


## Ed Goist

I'm still waiting to hear from someone...anyone...who owns a Northfield A-style mandolin.
I'm beginning to wonder if they've ever sold ANY of the A-Styles?!

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Ed. I'm working on something for the A mandolins (some pics and sound clips) and should have it ready tomorrow. So far we've made and sold 8 A5s. Just packed one up and sent it to Washington state. I know you've been interested in the As and I'll work quickly to get this new stuff posted asap. Thanks for all the interest. Not sure why the A owners aren't on the cafe, but I know those mandos are out there. -Adrian

----------


## Ed Goist

Adrian, thanks for your diligent attention and quick response.
No big deal, of course. It just seemed anacdotally humorous that the A-styles were NEVER mentioned by owners.
Of course, your fine mandolins have a great reputation as Bluegrass instruments, and the F-Styles clearly rule that roost (in terms of preference, anyways...apologies to Tim O & Jody Stecher). 
Congratulations on your impressive success so far, and thank you again for your participation in the recent mandolin give away here on the Cafe. Classy & impressive.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Ed. I finally got the small slide show and sound sampler together. Click here to check it out. http://www.northfieldinstruments.com...d=35&Itemid=58

I'm not much of a player...but hey I gave it whirl. This is number #66. An A5 that just found it's way to Washington State and the Wintergrass Festival in Bellevue. I've put a few other pictures on there too. Hope this helps out and please don't hesitate to write back with questions. Thanks again for all the interest and support. -Adrian

----------


## Caleb

> I'm not much of a player...but hey I gave it whirl.


The playing sounds great to me.  So does the mandolin.

----------


## Northfield mando

Thanks Caleb...shucks, I love to play but I don't get as much time as I'd like to practice. I'll have to work on that.
I got a call last night from Nick Keen of the Josh Williams Band. They just did a show at the Station Inn in Nashville and got some great video, with great audio, playing his Northfield F5 (#58). Check it out, Nick is a GREAT player and one heck of a guy. What a band! Now this is the sort of sound sample that does the instrument justice....Hey Nick, can I get some lessons?

----------


## nickster

Adrian,

Nice looking A mandolin and some good picking.  Can you tell me what type of glue ya'll are using to construct the Northfield mandolins?

Nick
Roebuck, SC

----------


## Ed Goist

> Hi Ed. I finally got the small slide show and sound sampler together. Click here to check it out. http://www.northfieldinstruments.com...d=35&Itemid=58
> 
> I'm not much of a player...but hey I gave it whirl. This is number #66. An A5 that just found it's way to Washington State and the Wintergrass Festival in Bellevue. I've put a few other pictures on there too. Hope this helps out and please don't hesitate to write back with questions. Thanks again for all the interest and support. -Adrian
> 
> ...snipped embedded video (see post # 92)


Thank you very much Adrian.
Excellent playing, and a very fine sounding mandolin!
Does this one have the traditional or modern set-up? Just curious.
Thanks again, and great stuff!

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Ed. It's a modern set-up. It's the mando shown sitting on my pickin' chair in the sun room.

----------


## 300win

> Hi Ed. I finally got the small slide show and sound sampler together. Click here to check it out. http://www.northfieldinstruments.com...d=35&Itemid=58
> 
> I'm not much of a player...but hey I gave it whirl. This is number #66. An A5 that just found it's way to Washington State and the Wintergrass Festival in Bellevue. I've put a few other pictures on there too. Hope this helps out and please don't hesitate to write back with questions. Thanks again for all the interest and support. -Adrian


Ain't nothing wrong with that picking, and it's a great sounding mandolin.

----------


## Phil Jolly

Adrian,

Will there be any Northfields to try out at Wintergrass?

----------


## Northfield mando

I think there will be a few Northfields at Wintergrass. First, the A model that is shown in the slide show, the one being played for the audio samples, will be there as part of the event. Then, Nick Keen of The Josh Williams Band will have his Northfield F5 with him. Adam Steffey and The Boxcars will be there too. 

Wish I could be there!!!  -Adrian

----------


## Cousin Dave

Just a note to all of you Northfield fans out there-
I finally manged to upload a video of the Cafe Giveaway NF-F5M.  I apologize for my rusty playing but, hey, at least the video quality isn't that bad.





If you can't tell from the video, this is just a stunning instrument. 

I can't extend enough gratitude to Adrian for 1)being brash enough to give away one of these gems, 2)being so attentive about things even when it was a give away.  He really made a point to get everything just right on this, and you can tell his attention to the details really comes through in the instrument.

----------


## Rick Cadger

Sounds great, Dave.  :Smile: 

Congratulations.

----------


## Ed Goist

Congratulations, Dave! What a beautiful looking and sounding mandolin!
Oh, and the quality of your video is just remarkable. If you don't mind me asking, what type of camera did you shoot it on?
Again, that mandolins sounds great - Enjoy it, and once more, congratulations!

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

With that thin depth of field I'm guessing its a dslr of some sort. Nice looking and sounding Mando, congrats Dave and thanks for the update.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

So happy for you, Dave!  Sounds and looks great : )

----------


## Cousin Dave

Ed- the camera rig was a Canon T2i EOS DSLR with an EF 50mm f/1.8 II prime lens and a Sony ECM-MS907 stereo microphone.

----------


## hank

Congratulations Dave.  You got it going on Now!  Whoo Hooou !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

BTW a used Northfield NF-5M just went up on consignment at Elderly's. See here

----------


## nickster

> BTW a used Northfield NF-5M just went up on consignment at Elderly's. See here


That one has a beautiful flamed back on it for sure.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

In reference to the Big Mon model, the video does sound awesome. My question is, "Is it necessary to increase the size of the instrument to get that  beefier low end tone?" There are, no doubt, mandolins that have more power in the bottom end that are of normal size specs. Is it just the wood and tap tuning that does it?

----------


## ll144

I'm on the fence about ordering a Big Mon and wondering why a Northfield is on consignment already, I too thought the video sounded great,the player has a lot to do with it also.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> I'm on the fence about ordering a Big Mon and wondering why a Northfield is on consignment already, I too thought the video sounded great,the player has a lot to do with it also.


I am sure the reason for selling would be similar to just about any mandolin you see for sale there, or here: unexpected need for cash, not what the owner is looking for, fell victim to MAS etc.  This may not be 'the one' for the seller, but may very well be the one for someone else.  For those who are already in line for one, this may be a chance to jump the line so to speak.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> In reference to the Big Mon model, the video does sound awesome. My question is, "Is it necessary to increase the size of the instrument to get that  beefier low end tone?" There are, no doubt, mandolins that have more power in the bottom end that are of normal size specs. Is it just the wood and tap tuning that does it?


I too was thinking this last night as I was perusing the Northfield website.  It also reminds me how the KM-1500 is also made with a slightly deeper body than the KM-1000.  Does anyone know how does the depth stack up to a typical Loar?

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

> I too was thinking this last night as I was perusing the Northfield website.  It also reminds me how the KM-1500 is also made with a slightly deeper body than the KM-1000.  Does anyone know how does the depth stack up to a typical Loar?


  Your brain is working like mine. I've been looking at the 1500 for a long time. Then I saw these Northfields. Not super close in price, but a used Northfield down the road would be a better option.

----------


## Mandosummers

I got in line in early February.  At the time I was 7th in line for a modern spec Northfield and I'm looking at an 8 month wait.  I guess buiness is starting to boom!  Wonder how long the pricing will stay so low?  Does anyone know what the # of the last intrument was?

----------


## nickster

> I got in line in early February.  At the time I was 7th in line for a modern spec Northfield and I'm looking at an 8 month wait.  I guess buiness is starting to boom!  Wonder how long the pricing will stay so low?  Does anyone know what the # of the last intrument was?


I'm expecting a modern spec Northfield in the next few weeks. When I get it I will let you know which number it is. I was 3rd in line back on Jan. 4th.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone. Our current order list for new instruments takes us through July 2011. Orders placed now will be delivered starting in August. Not quite 8 months, but the wait is getting longer. 

Mandosummers: If you'd like to contact me directly I can get you a more concrete delivery date for your F5. 

Thanks,
Adrian
www.northfieldmandolins.com

----------


## harryclark

Mine came in today! I have only been playing it for about an hour but I can tell it is a really great instrument! I'll post some pics soon.

----------


## Wanderer

Looks and sounds like an excellent mandolin. Way out of my price league and I assume from some of the comments there must be very limited production of these Mandos.

----------


## Mandosummers

Ok... Harry.  Take a break long enough to let the rest of us waiting in breathless anticipation know a little more about what it sounds like. LOL!

----------


## harryclark

haha ok. It has been totally blowing me away! I knew they were fantastic mandos but have never played one long enough to know just how great they really are. In my humble opinion you can't get a mando this quality without shelling out at least $8,000. I'm gonna try to get a video up soon. I'll post it when I do.

----------


## Mandosummers

Has anyone selected the option to upgrade to premium woods on Northfield mandos?  Wonder how much the premo woods impact tone?  Worth the $1000?

----------


## Scotti Adams

I would welcome the opportunity to test run one of these. From all I have read, seen and heard these mandos are the real deal at a players price as well. What more could one ask for? Maybe someday in my travels(dont get out much) I will come across one and draw my own conclusions. No doubt those thoughts wouldnt differ much..if at all.

----------


## sonnyjammer

Has anyone played the Northfield in the Used ads at Elderly? I thought it sold immediately, but when I looked this morning it was still up for sale. I hit the buy button and sure enough it was available. The saleman, said it is loud and sounds old. I hope that's what I get. He said it definately is not a "Lemon" I was concerned maybe it sold and then was returned a second time. He said no, it has never left the store. anyway, if anyone has input on how it sounds, would appreciate your observations.  Thanks, to Adrian for being very patient with me and discussing many aspects of the Northfield technology, options, and descriptions of sound differences of their line up. 

Sonny

----------


## Mandosummers

When I saw that one come in that was my concern too.  But as I understand the thing that makes Northfields stand out is consistency.  I'd love to hear how it turns out for you.  Hope you get a monster mando!  Without the wait!!

----------


## nickster

I almost jumped on that one but after looking closely at the photos I think it is going to need a new nut to correct string spacing.  The treble strings are too close to the edge of fingerboard imho. The bridge is centered properly but notice how the bass strings are far from the edge of the fingerboard as they travel down the neck. Very nice looking flame on the back and sides.

----------


## dochardee

nickster, you are gonna give sonnyjammer an anxiety attack. If the mandolin was twisted slightly when the photo was taken it would give the strings the appearance of being off center.

----------


## nickster

For his sake I hope I'm wrong. If you look at the full front view it appears the photo was taken straight on and the strings are off center. Compare them closely and you will see for yourself. Anyway if there is anything wrong I'm sure they will take it back. That is the good thing about dealing with Elderly.

----------


## sonnyjammer

Thanks for the observations, I'm not too concerned. I have bone blanks and nice set of nut files if needed. Adrian has assured me if this is an issue, to let him know. The hardest part about the whole deal is the wait, to get this beast (I Hope) in my hands and to my jam buddies so I can gloat. Isn't that what MAS is all about?  :Laughing:

----------


## Jesse Harmon

It does look off center in the picture.  I thought the consignment instruments were set up at Elderly prior to going up for sale as part of the consignment add on the price.  Am I wrong?  Also is tax included or added on the price?

----------


## sonnyjammer

Sales tax does not apply unless you live in Michigan. My experience with buying from Elderly, the instruments are set up well before I received them, with the exception of a violin I bought from their "AS IS" section and the problems were descriped in detail. Buy with confidence from them. also I started a new Northfield owners Social group. Feel free to chime in with thought, observations, pictures, sound clips  etc.

----------


## Jesse Harmon

Thanks.  Actually I have been doing business with them for years, several new guitars, Collings, PRS, and a classical guitar.  I have always had great service from them.  Sent them a bunch of customers for the small Strunal guitars which I have had great luck with for students.  Wanted to clarify their policies on used instruments when I saw the picture that looked like the nut was off center.

----------


## Northfield mando

Here's a neat little video from Steve Cooley who bought one of our Black Top As at the IBMA. Enjoy!

----------


## Rob Fowler

Wow....I want one!

----------


## Jill McAuley

That A sounds awesome!!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## sonnyjammer

The big truck came to the shop and I ran over couple of guys that were standing between me and the door. I was hollerin across the room that's for me, get outta my way. MAS madness at its finest. I am very happy with the mandolin, the case interior has a strap across the middle of the neck to hold it down and I brushed against the strings while it was still in the case, and I knew immediately this was gonna be good. It vibrates all over when you play it, the bass response is just amazing, it woofs like old well broke in mandolin. the trebles are clear and ring all the way up the neck. I really like the open two and three finger chords. I have been workinig out of a Jethro Burns Lesson Book and he didn't care a whole lot for the 4 finger Bluegrass chop chords. Cross picking just really gets everything ringing. This could very well be one of the loudest mandolins I have heard and played. to and I have heard most brands of high end mandos. Never really owned a Dude, Nugget, or Gilchrist but this Norhfield can compete just fine with a most of those. Bottom line, IMHO, these are great, so buy one if your lust for the high end sound, looks, but can't justify paying $25,000
 Sonny

----------


## Mandosummers

FYI,  I heard from Adrian this am.  The Japan quake did not effect anything at Quingdao, but Kosuke has family outside of Tokyo that they are still waiting to hear from.  Prayers for all of them.  The videos are terrible!

----------


## 300win

Good sounding mando, real nice picking too.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi everyone. Just wanted to share a couple photos of new mandolins heading out into the world. This a set with a Blacktop-A and our "Big Mon" F ...bound for Italy. I'm headed up to Elderly in the morning to deliver two F5 Moderns too. Spring has sprung...and mandos are shipping. Enjoy the pics.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Ok. That's it. I want a Northfield. That Big Mon is gorgeous!

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> Ok. That's it. I want a Northfield. That Big Mon is gorgeous!


+1. Even the speed neck is done so very nicely bv fading in the stain and finish. Very attractive. The new owner is one lucky person

----------


## nickster

Adrian, those are very nice looking mandolins. I sure hope one of those two modern F5's is headed my way.

----------


## Caleb

I like the A-style (though sans pickguard).  Very nice work.

----------


## Mandosummers

Ditto on the Big Mon! Nice.  Nickster you lucky dog!  When you get it don't leave us hanging.  Post some feedback and photos.  I'm still waiting for Harry Clark's photos..

----------


## nickster

Mandosummers, I will post some photos and eventually a sound file. I just hope it's a good one.

Nick

----------


## johnlisa29

> Hi Ed. I'm working on something for the A mandolins (some pics and sound clips) and should have it ready tomorrow. So far we've made and sold 8 A5s. Just packed one up and sent it to Washington state. I know you've been interested in the As and I'll work quickly to get this new stuff posted asap. Thanks for all the interest. Not sure why the A owners aren't on the cafe, but I know those mandos are out there. -Adrian


I'm interested in ordering an A style Northfield Mandolin. (NF-A5M).  How do I order one?

John Keith
johnlisa29@gmail.com

----------


## nickster

John, you can order an A style Northfield mandolin from elderly.com. Just got to there site and click onto contact information.  Give them a call, they require a 100.00 deposit to get your name on the list.  Also they can give you an estimate for delivery.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Ah, that blacktop A is quite a looker!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## johnlisa29

> John, you can order an A style Northfield mandolin from elderly.com. Just got to there site and click onto contact information.  Give them a call, they require a 100.00 deposit to get your name on the list.  Also they can give you an estimate for delivery.


Thank you for the information!

----------


## nickster

Here are a some photos of my Northfield #83 I just got this morning. It does sound as good as it looks imho. The mando sounds like someone has already broke it in. Amazing!

----------


## J.Albert

"Here are a some photos of my Northfield #83 I just got this morning"

Nickster, is that one of the regular production models, or is it one of the "Big Mon" models?

Looks great!

- John

----------


## nickster

> "Here are a some photos of my Northfield #83 I just got this morning"
> 
> Nickster, is that one of the regular production models, or is it one of the "Big Mon" models?
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> - John



It is a standard F5 model with the modern spec..   It appears in the photos a lighter burst but it isn't.  The photos were taken in sunlight. Thanks!

----------


## Mandosummers

That instrument is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!  Love the black tuners!

----------


## nickster

> That instrument is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!  Love the black tuners!


Thanks, I was surprised about the ebony tuners but am happy with them. I'm retired so I have plenty of time to play it. I was preparing my fingers for it's arrival by playing my '67 D-28 alot the past month.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi all. Just a quick note about those tuner buttons. We've now switched to the black buttons, which we make ourselves and fit to the Schaller gears we're using. We just weren't happy with the look of the pearloid buttons we were getting and the cost of solid pearl is off the charts expensive. Anyway, all the mandolins we're making right now have the black buttons--just FYI.

Glad you're enjoying that mandolin Nick! -Adrian

----------


## pepp993

This is my new A model black top Northfield mandolin!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBDKD0L7f1w

----------


## Ed Goist

> This is my new A model black top Northfield mandolin!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBDKD0L7f1w


*Wow!* Fantastic playing of a wonderful sounding mandolin!
In my opinion, this is the best sounding Northfield we have heard yet (and I'm not just saying that because I'm firmly in the A-style camp!)

----------


## Skittle

O Yes!! Very very nice indeed!! Keep pics and video clips comin! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## harryclark

Here is one that just came up in the classifieds.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/cgi-bin/...uery=retrieval

----------


## Skittle

That Northfield in the classifieds sold quickly............no suprise :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Links

> That Northfield in the classifieds sold quickly............no suprise


I thought about it and decided that I had rather wait a few months and get a new one with a warranty.  Seems like he was asking only about $100 below retail  -  warranty should be worth that much!

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone! 2 weeks ago I had the great fortune to get together with Emory Lester ,here at my house in MI, and talk about a custom mandolin we'll be building for him. During our visit together he had the chance to play a few mandolins that I was getting ready to ship out. Boy did they all sound good in his hands!! He'll be taking our first Engelmann Spruce topped Standard F5M (#81) out on the road and into the studio soon while his custom 'Big Mon' F5 is built. 

Here are a few videos to enjoy with details on the specific instrument he was playing at the time. It's such a treat for us to listen back to the mandolins while they're in the hands of a true master like Emory.....we just had to share. 
 -Adrian www.northfieldmandolins.com

----------


## chasray

What's the difference in a modern setup and a traditional setup?

----------


## Aaron Woods

> What's the difference in a modern setup and a traditional setup?


Modern players are sissys.. back in Monroe's day you played with what you had.. a busted up poker chip and the setup was HIGH because the amplification system sucked... 

Now we have onboard electronics, space age materials for pics and and we've moved the strings down to a hair above buzz...


Still.. I love the sound of todays player.. so many notes, such consistent tone.. and wonderfully creative...

Seriously.. check this.. That Loar sounds as good or better than the Ex-Lande of 1864 Vuillaume (copy of 'Il Cannone' Guarnerius of 1743).

----------


## Glassweb

> What's the difference in a modern setup and a traditional setup?


Can't answer that, but I will say that both the player and the mandolin sound superb! A lot of mando-bang for the buck right there...

----------


## Scotti Adams

Those mandos sound mighty, mighty fine...thats for dayam sure

----------


## Glassweb

> Those mandos sound mighty, mighty fine...thats for dayam sure


Yo Scotti... is it the man or the mando???

----------


## doc holiday

GW  In this case we do know how good Emory Lester sounds, no matter what he's playing so I can't imagine the Northfield making an orphan out of Emory L's  black-top Heiden.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> GW  I can't imagine the Northfield making an orphan out of Emory L's  black-top Heiden.


Yes, or his sweet Ludewig Emory Lester Model either.

Larry

----------


## mandolirius

> What's the difference in a modern setup and a traditional setup?



From the Northfield website:

b. Modern or Traditional Set-up: There are few differences here:

i. Traditional has a larger neck, more shoulders on the neck and feels a bit more like a traditional Loar. The modern neck is more V'd in shape and isn't as big around. It's faster and better for more contemporary playing styles in our opinion.

ii. Fingerboard extensions: both style have a scooped/scalloped fingerboard extension. The modern extension is shortened so that you can play closer to the neck joint without running into frets. The traditional is scooped but the length is extended like on a traditional Loar.

iii. Frets: The traditional has narrow frets. The modern has wider frets with a taller crown, making it easier to slide from fret to fret.

iv. Fretboard radius: Each set-up has a radiused board, however the modern is more pronounced. Combined with the wider frets and the neck shape, this set-up does allow for easier playing--perhaps longer playing without fatigue too

----------


## tonyvt

I thought they all sounded amazing. Especially the last instrument Emory played in the 1st video.  I want one!

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Nice mandolins, and Emory has such great style and technique!  We can all learn a lot by watching him play : )

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Yo Scotti... is it the man or the mando???


Probably gots alot to do with both no doubt. Ive seen and heard alot of clips of these mandos. From what I can see and hear they are very consistant in sound no matter whos driving. Looking forward to meeting up with one someday.

----------


## Ron McMillan

Beautiful instruments, but I just don't understand the decision to go with reverse-direction tuners. That alone would be enough to put me off buying one, and I think that many potential buyers will be put off by this anachronism. I can't imagine *anyone* ever being put off by standard-direction tuners, so why on earth did they go with these things?

rm

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Blueron.

The reverse tuner description refers to the placement/position of the worm gear to the shaft. On the traditional reverse tuner the worm is positioned above the threaded shaft, as it is on ours. We have our tuners made by Schaller so that the grooves cut in the shaft (that the button is attached to) are threaded so that the tuners do turn as you would expect them to. In our description "Reverse" does not refer to the direction that you turn the button. It does refer to the aesthetic described above, which by using these type of tuner/gear set-up allows us to maintain the traditional peghead shape. We then spend a little time improving the tuner function and remake the buttons for better performance.

Sorry for the confusion. Thanks for bringing this up.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Hi Blueron.
> 
> The reverse tuner description refers to the placement/position of the worm gear to the shaft. On the traditional reverse tuner the worm is positioned above the threaded shaft, as it is on ours. We have our tuners made by Schaller so that the grooves cut in the shaft (that the button is attached to) are threaded so that the tuners do turn as you would expect them to. In our description "Reverse" does not refer to the direction that you turn the button. It does refer to the aesthetic described above, which by using these type of tuner/gear set-up allows us to maintain the traditional peghead shape. We then spend a little time improving the tuner function and remake the buttons for better performance.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. Thanks for bringing this up.


Thank you for clarifying this. My bet is a *LOT* of people assumed that 'reverse' meant they turned the 'wrong' way. I for one am very glad to be told that this was a wrong assumption on my part, and this one piece of knowledge puts me back among the potential pool of customers for a Northfield. 

It might be a good idea to change the wording on your website, in case that, too, is creating the same misconception. On the website you describe the tuners thus:
_
Premium German-made Schaller reverse-style Tuners._

*Now* I understand that, but before your message today, I had a totally wrong impression of what it meant to say.

Thanks again.

ron

----------


## Tracey

Yea, the last instrument in the first video, the one with Engelmann Spruce.  I don't really have the vocabulary to describe how it sounded better to me, but it did.  I noticed at the end he held it out and said "they're all good" and the video ends.  I can easily imagine him continuing with "but this one is___"

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Northfield Mando, I would just like to say that you guys really have it together as far as getting your name out there and providing great information to your consumers. I wish a lot of other companies would give us videos and technical information straight from the source. I know some of them do what they can, but I just love the way you guys are doing business so far. Your mandolins are among the most aesthetically pleasing that I've seen and they just keep sounding better with every new one you guys make! Plus you're on the Cafe a lot and we like that around here. :Grin:  Direct input from companies and luthiers themselves is a big plus for a lot of us. I dare say that even if we didn't have rave reviews rolling in from new owners of Northfields, we'd still love them. Keep up the great work!

----------


## Paul Statman

Kudos and big thanks to Northfield for your wonderful line of affordable mandolins. You fill a long and much needed gap in the mandolin market. I only wish you'd been around years ago! May you go from strength to strength.

----------


## yankees1

> Thank you for clarifying this. My bet is a *LOT* of people assumed that 'reverse' meant they turned the 'wrong' way. I for one am very glad to be told that this was a wrong assumption on my part, and this one piece of knowledge puts me back among the potential pool of customers for a Northfield. 
> 
> It might be a good idea to change the wording on your website, in case that, too, is creating the same misconception. On the website you describe the tuners thus:
> _
> Premium German-made Schaller reverse-style Tuners._
> 
> *Now* I understand that, but before your message today, I had a totally wrong impression of what it meant to say.
> 
> Thanks again.
> ...


   Me too! I had the wrong impression as I thought the tuners turned the opposite way!

----------


## Dobe

[QUOTE=Aaron Woods;917040]Modern players are sissys.. 

As Grisman once told Jerry Garcia - you gotta dig in a little more.

Thanks for the Thile vid Aaron, I haven't played that song forever. Some of Bela's best is off 'Drive'- IMHO

----------


## Flatpick

Very impressive tone.....and one great player.....

----------


## Willie Poole

I traded a bass fiddle for a new mandolin one time and it had the tuners on the D and G strings that were turning in the wrong direction, I was lucky enough to be able to reverse them back to where they should be, when I contacted a dealer that sold these mandolins he told me that all of that make of mandolin that he sold had the tuners turning the oposite way, only on the D and G strings...I sent the mandolin back to the builder for other reasons and he built me another one and everything was fine on the new one...At one time it was hard to find tuners with the worm below the shaft.....It takes a little studying but most of them can be reversed....

    Willie

----------


## reverhar

Just got 'Big Mon' #86.

----------


## nickster

Very nice Big Mon you have Rick. Are you impressed with the tone?

Nick

----------


## Rob Fowler

Post a clip of that "Big Mon" soon! Congrats!

----------


## Mandosummers

I'd love to hear a sound clip also.  I have a little home studio recording setup.  When I get my Northfield (sometime in late May), I thought it would be fun to record a sample tune and start off with my 1981 Stelling S5 mando and then cross fade to the same tune with the Northfield.  Same equipment, mics, same mix, same everything, flat eq.  Standby for the battle of the mandos!

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Rick, that is just a beautiful thing!  Congrats on your new mando!

----------


## reverhar

I just got #86 on Friday and been playing it alot in the last few days.  The lows are really coming in.  Overall very impressive right out of the box.  I'll be playing it tonight and next week at Merlefest with 'The Neighbors'.  I will also be around at the 'Bob Kogut' fiddle booth in the Expo tent.

----------


## nickster

I've had number 83 for a month now. I posted a short video that will give some indication of tone. I'm not a good mandolin picker yet but enjoy trying. I wanted to use one of my better condenser mic's with my old Sony Digital 8 but after research it would be more cost effective to buy a new camcorder. Anyway here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsYTOAO6QZQ

----------


## Caleb

> I've had number 83 for a month now. I posted a short video that will give some indication of tone. I'm not a good mandolin picker yet but enjoy trying. I wanted to use one of my better condenser mic's with my old Sony Digital 8 but after research it would be more cost effective to buy a new camcorder. Anyway here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsYTOAO6QZQ


Not a good picker? Could have fooled me!  To my ear, that's exactly what a good f-hole mandolin should sound like.  Have fun with it!

----------


## Ed Goist

> I've had number 83 for a month now. I posted a short video that will give some indication of tone. I'm not a good mandolin picker yet but enjoy trying. I wanted to use one of my better condenser mic's with my old Sony Digital 8 but after research it would be more cost effective to buy a new camcorder. Anyway here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsYTOAO6QZQ


I'm with Caleb; that's some fine pickin'!
Also, excellent video and sound quality. And, of course, the mandolin sounds wonderful!
I was particularly struck by what I'll call the _"depth of the tone"_. What I mean by this is that it seems like the sound is coming from deep inside the instrument.
I immediately identify this as a common characteristic of very high quality stringed instruments (in particular with mandolins and violins), but it is very rare to hear it in a clip, (it seems to usually only be identifiable in person).
*Excellent!*

----------


## nickster

Thanks Caleb and Ed for the compliments. I enjoy playing the Northfield. It has a tone that makes it very hard to put it down. I posted one more if anyone interested. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBx4J8wyvL4

Nick

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks Nick.
I listened to this one with the headphones on...Sounded even better.
Very impressive.
Congratulations on the great mandolin!

----------


## yankees1

Anyone try a  Northfield comparison with  Ellis, Mowry or other top end mandolin?

----------


## yankees1

Should sound comparable but has anyone played an A5? Would like to hear a soundclip of one!

----------


## mando.player

Nick what fiddle tune is that you're playing?  Sounds really nice.




> I've had number 83 for a month now. I posted a short video that will give some indication of tone. I'm not a good mandolin picker yet but enjoy trying. I wanted to use one of my better condenser mic's with my old Sony Digital 8 but after research it would be more cost effective to buy a new camcorder. Anyway here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsYTOAO6QZQ

----------


## Mike Bunting

It sounds like Fishers Hornpipe if I can butt in here. And it certainly does have a nice sound that Northfield does.

----------


## mando.player

Thanks Mike.  Off to learn that one now  :Smile:

----------


## reverhar

Here is my attempt with Big Mon #86.  Trying the same tune, Fishers Hornpipe.  I'm not trying to compete with nickster but give a comparison.  The only thing is I'm using a webcam rather than a camera.  Probably a big difference in audio quality.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc_iSXdaEAA

----------


## Rob Fowler

Thanks for sharing, Rick! I can get a nice glimpse of what the tone is like on that "Big Mon" even though the webcam sound is a bit muffled. Thanks!

Nickster...just saw your vids for the first time and that's a fine sounding instrument and very nice picking....like the Dawg licks you got there.

----------


## nickster

Thanks Rob and Charlie.

Rick, that is a fine sounding Big Mon #86.

Nick

----------


## dhuttonsr

I just put some photos of #99 in progress.

----------


## dcoventry

So, whose Big Mon appeared briefly in the MC Classifieds and then disappeared so fast?

----------


## dcoventry

Never mind.

----------


## Caleb

Just wanted to say I got the first Northfield News in my inbox yesterday.  A great read.  Thanks.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hello all. Thanks for all of the great enthusiasm surrounding our first ever email newsletter. I have received several responses from people since it went out. A great question came in this morning, one that I could see coming, and I wanted to share this with you. I'd also like to get your opinions on this as well.

Question: Hi Adrian-

I was wondering if you could share with me the numbering scheme for your mandos. I just got lucky and latched onto Big Mon #85. I see NM is selling Big Mon #84 directly and I was reading the Mando Café forums and saw #86 Big Mon referred to but then another popped up as #83 standard F5. So is it just the order of assembly start, irrespective of model and the Big Mon's just got batch manufactured? Ie when in process do you assign a number and is it indifferent to model?

Answer: Hi Keith-

Thanks for the great question. We assign a number at the beginning of the build. It is irrespective of the model type and is in succession based on the start date of construction. Yes, some mandolins are finished before others with earlier serial numbers. The deal with #84 is that it was finished at the same exact time as #85, but held here at my shop for the customer. The customer pushed back the delivery--and eventually asked to reschedule his order, making this mandolin available now. 

Sorry for any confusion this may have caused. We're trying to keep the mandolins in order as they go out into the world. However it's hard to do that. For instance, some custom orders require a lot more time based on the options that the customer has selected. So it takes longer to get it finished and therefore the earlier number is delivered later. Right now we've been working on a set for #100....they'll be out later than even #110...most likely, just due to the different custom features of these specific instruments.

Question to you all: I hope this answers the question that came in. We've never really thought about keeping track of mandolins we're working on in a different way. I know some makers that don't number them until they're completed---but then again, those builders are not routinely working on as many instruments at the same time as we find ourselves juggling at the moment. How would you do it? Does it suffice to understand our numbering system based on my answer above, or do you think we shouldn't number until they're ready to go out the door?

Thanks for the help! You all have been extremely encouraging and resourceful--just seems fitting that I get you involved in this. -Adrian

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Personally, I don't have any preferences as to how the instruments are numbered, as long as Northfield keeps good record of when the instrument was made (eg. when did the work start / end, ship date etc., specs and other custom options etc.).  In the end, the numbering scheme is just a reference number that owners can use to contact you guys if they want more information on their instruments' origin.  It will also spare the Northfield biographer(s) 10-20 years from now from having to speculate on FON numbers vs. Serial numbers as in the case of Gibson  :Smile:  

Would love to hear how other builders do it.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

And forgot to mention - really enjoyed the newsletter myself as well. Keep up the good work  :Smile:

----------


## dhuttonsr

Just put some pictures on "Northfield " #99 in production.  Should have it by the end of the month.

----------


## Skittle

??? :Smile:

----------


## Mandosummers

Here are a couple of photos Adrian sent about three weeks ago of my Northfield modern in the varnishing process:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...1&l=309258936a

----------


## Mandosummers

... and a couple more.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...1&l=77613cca04

----------


## Gabriel Wiseman

#70

[ATTACH][ATTACH][ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

----------


## nickster

Has anyone with a Northfield F5 upgraded to a better case? If so I would like opinions. I know that the Weber rectangle case that comes with the Ferns is not long enough for a Northfield. I was thinking of buying one on Ebay but tried my playing buddy's Weber case and the tip of the headstock touches end of case. My budget is no more than 200.00. 

Nick

----------


## dhuttonsr

I really like my Bobelock fiberglass case. Someone mentioned the tail pin was not protected. It really is as the tailpiece doesn't even come close to the end as the body shape protects the end pin.. Just got mine Friday the 20th and it is really sounding great already. Been putting a Tone Rite vibrator on it when I'm not playing it.  Seems to make a big difference. I am very happy with the tone and it really cranks on all strings but the G & D strings really bark on my "Big Mon" and the James tailpice is awsome. Hey Nickster $200.00 should cover the case cost if you can find it on sale.  Worth every penny.. Even comes with a  nylon padded outside cover with a carrying strap you can put over your shoulder.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## nickster

Well I ordered a Bobelock Fiberglass case for my Northfield F5 on Wed. and got it today. I like it alot and it fits my Northfield just great.  It's a much better case than the one that comes with the mandolin. It has a good seal all around the mando. The original case is fine imho if you never take it out of the home. I wanted more protection and a better seal and the Bobelock does that. I got it for under 200.00 delivered from Dietze Music online. You can see it here:
http://www.dietzemusiconline.com/pro...85420d8032b0ea

I'll post some photos of the mando in it if anyone interested.

Nick

----------


## Glassweb

Umm... I wish they'd move the Northfield logo to be centered on the peghead... the placement as is looks weird to my eyes.

----------


## Links

Tend to agree with you Alan  -  but won't cancel my order over it.  Maybe they will slide it over before they make mine!  :Smile:

----------


## Glassweb

Well I am certainly impressed with everything else about these mandolins. They can still leave some little inlay in that corner and center the name. Maybe they could post a computerized image of a centered logo next to the current and let the mandophiles decide...

----------


## tonyvt

Hey Nick,

I would love to see some pics of your mandolin in your new Bobelock Fiberglass case. I just received a Superior fiberglass case that does not correctly fit my Weber Yellowstone that I am going to have to ship back to the merchant. I am shopping for a good quality fiberglass case at a fair price.

Thanks in advance.

Tony 





> Well I ordered a Bobelock Fiberglass case for my Northfield F5 on Wed. and got it today. I like it alot and it fits my Northfield just great.  It's a much better case than the one that comes with the mandolin. It has a good seal all around the mando. The original case is fine imho if you never take it out of the home. I wanted more protection and a better seal and the Bobelock does that. I got it for under 200.00 delivered from Dietze Music online. You can see it here:
> http://www.dietzemusiconline.com/pro...85420d8032b0ea
> 
> I'll post some photos of the mando in it if anyone interested.
> 
> Nick

----------


## nickster

Tony,
I will post some photos tomorrow when it is daylight here. My camera's flash isn't that great. 

Nick




> Hey Nick,
> 
> I would love to see some pics of your mandolin in your new Bobelock Fiberglass case. I just received a Superior fiberglass case that does not correctly fit my Weber Yellowstone that I am going to have to ship back to the merchant. I am shopping for a good quality fiberglass case at a fair price.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Tony

----------


## nickster

Tony,
You can see some higher resolution photos of my Northfield F5 in a new Bobelock Fiberglass case here: http://webpages.charter.net/nickyste...belock%20Case/

The latches seem to be very secure. The lid stays open without having to hold it and the case doesn't want to tilt over even without the instrument in it. The slip over cover has a large storage area to make up for the small compartment inside the case.

The only thing I can find wrong with the case is the hygrometer is very inaccurate. It is reading 73% but my high dollar digital hygrometer says it is 43% in the case. I expected that with the cheaper analog hygrometer.

Nick

----------


## tonyvt

Nick,

Thanks so much for taking all of those great pictures of your new Bobelock. I appreciate that you took the time to do this for me. Also, that is one nice looking Northfield you have there! 

I am going to go online and order a Bobelock case for myself now.

Thanks again!

Tony




> Tony,
> You can see some higher resolution photos of my Northfield F5 in a new Bobelock Fiberglass case here: http://webpages.charter.net/nickyste...belock%20Case/
> 
> The latches seem to be very secure. The lid stays open without having to hold it and the case doesn't want to tilt over even without the instrument in it. The slip over cover has a large storage area to make up for the small compartment inside the case.
> 
> The only thing I can find wrong with the case is the hygrometer is very inaccurate. It is reading 73% but my high dollar digital hygrometer says it is 43% in the case. I expected that with the cheaper analog hygrometer.
> 
> Nick

----------


## nickster

Thanks for the compliment. Glad to be a help anytime. 

Nick




> Nick,
> 
> Thanks so much for taking all of those great pictures of your new Bobelock. I appreciate that you took the time to do this for me. Also, that is one nice looking Northfield you have there! 
> 
> I am going to go online and order a Bobelock case for myself now.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Tony

----------


## Links

> Well I am certainly impressed with everything else about these mandolins. They can still leave some little inlay in that corner and center the name. Maybe they could post a computerized image of a centered logo next to the current and let the mandophiles decide...


After looking at Nickster's mandolin in his case, I really am curious about the off-set name inlaid in the peghead.  It seems like they would have slide the prototype around a little and found the most aesthetically pleasing location.  I'm still hoping the will move it before I get mine.  I doubt that they would make an exception for me since mine is not a special order and just another number of the "wait list".

----------


## nickster

Linksmaker,
You are entitled to your opinion but personally I don't see anything wrong with the Northfield inlay on the peghead. When I go and look at Gibson, Nugget, Gilchrist, Ellis, Collings, and many others, the name is all over the peghead. I guess what I'm saying is it doesn't matter to me if Northfield is a little different.

Nick





> After looking at Nickster's mandolin in his case, I really am curious about the off-set name inlaid in the peghead.  It seems like they would have slide the prototype around a little and found the most aesthetically pleasing location.  I'm still hoping the will move it before I get mine.  I doubt that they would make an exception for me since mine is not a special order and just another number of the "wait list".

----------


## George R. Lane

I agree with Nick, it looks fine to me. Where the name is placed is irrevelant, it is the tone that matters.

----------


## Mandosummers

I with nick too!  I think the peghead inlay is unique and tasteful.  I wouldn't change a thing... leave mine as is.

----------


## Mandosummers

Sorry, "I'm" with nick too... sheeesh...

----------


## Links

> Linksmaker,
> You are entitled to your opinion but personally I don't see anything wrong with the Northfield inlay on the peghead. When I go and look at Gibson, Nugget, Gilchrist, Ellis, Collings, and many others, the name is all over the peghead. I guess what I'm saying is it doesn't matter to me if Northfield is a little different.
> 
> Nick


Gee  -  don't get me wrong guys  -  I like everything about the Northfield mandolins or I wouldn't have two on order. Like Alan, I was curious as to why the name was off-set as it just seems a little odd.  Some people could care less about it and that's fine.  As someone in the design field (albeit golf courses - though schooled in architecture), I notice things like that.  There may be a good explanation     -  or not!  That's OK too!

----------


## Northfield mando

Hello all! Hope everyone is having a great spring. Festival season is upon us and here at our shops we're pushing hard to get orders out to people in time for them to enjoy the summer months with their new instrument. I just got a nice note from Emory Lester that I wanted to share with you. He's been very busy lately playing at festivals, getting ready for clinics and lesson camps--putting some major miles on his new mandolin.....which is what we here at Northfield love to hear! I look forward to hearing from more of you about all the festival pickin' stories that are sure to take place in the coming months.

Here's what Emory had to say:

"I find with new mandolins there is usually an initial ‘stuffy’ period, where tone isn’t as developed as it eventually becomes, and seems ‘stiff’.    There is usually one ‘significant’ gig or performance that seems to ‘shell-shock’ them, where I’ve had to really beat on them, and they usually are really ‘out of sorts’ for a few days and then settle into a new and wonderful place….tone, feel, everything about them seems to mature overnight in a way.     That such scenario I believe just happened with #81, this past weekend at Strawberry Park in Connecticut.     The Appaloosa band did 4 shows and 3 workshops.   We weren't always able to hear each other across the stage like we'd like to, so I really leaned on it…..as one of my favorite students in North Carolina puts it, I had to 'whip it pretty good' to keep our music together where I like to have it, and #81 ‘took it like a man’, so to speak, but was rattled for sure….
Anyway, a few days after returning, I took it out of the case, and tuned it up, and I can tell a MAJOR difference in it due to the fire & brimstone that it went through the last few weekends…..the tone is so sweet, and I believe it is starting to really open up now…..

I’ve had so many great comments about the mandolin….how it cuts through on stage, the tone for being such a new instrument, and when I mentioned what they are selling for, eyebrows always raise up….." -Emory Lester from the road 6/7/2011

Here are a few pics from the road too.

----------


## Don Julin

I will have a Northfield F5 on loan at the Mandolin Symposium this year. If anyone is curious about these instruments, I have one that I will be passing around. If you can't find me during the day, I will be hosting the swing/jazz jams after the concerts.

----------


## Links

Adrian:

Thanks for the update and note from Emory!  Any update on the waiting time for the different models.  It's not all that important, other than I need to know at what point I need to start explaining to my wife why I needed another new mandolin.  I doubt any explanation will work, so any suggestion will be appreciated.  The fact that she is getting a "new" kitchen will probably have no bearing on her reaction.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Links, good question. Right now we are almost fully booked through October 2011. So new orders would most likely be delivered right around the end of October, or early November. We are getting a lot of of inquires about custom orders right now and there are a few pending that just need to be confirmed. FYI, we can always plan according to your required delivery providing it's after our initial backlog schedule for deliveries. We have a few orders that we're holding onto for delivery in early 2012...mostly for people that ordered more than one instrument. 

On the custom order side of things, here's a few pics from instruments in the latest batch, #97 and #98. The one on the right side is a "Big Mon", which you can sort of tell when comparing the two instruments side by side. Both instruments feature our top of the line specs-->with premium materials and add-ons. Orders went to Italy, CA, NJ and OH in the last batch...so they're surely getting out there more an more. Just took a few more international orders, Germany and Japan...there's picking going on everywhere! 

Enjoy the pics and please let me know if I can answer any further questions. -Adrian

----------


## Mandosummers

Hi all, 
I'm Dave Summers.  Ive been playing mando for about 30 years and all along I have dreamed of having a HOSS mando.  Problem was I could never afford the $$$ required to buy a high end mando.   Over the years Ive held and played mandolins made by about every major luthier (I even got to play Grismans Crusher at a concert in Knoxville years ago).  Some of those mandos were awesome a lot were gourds.  Seems with mandos, more than other instruments, some kind of magic either does or doesnt happen during construction.  Anyway, point is Im obviously a guy with champagne tastes on a beer budget.  A while back I stumbled on this forum thread and read all the posts about Northfield and decided to give er a go and got in line for a Northfield.  I figured it was a ridiculously long shot since I was so picky and had the bar set way high, but I thought well what the heck.   I received my new Northfield on Tuesday.  Well, Ill be!!  Its a KILLER mando!!  It has this big, loud, throaty, woody sound with sweet high end sparkle (Im going to try and post a sound clip), and its absolutely gorgeous.  One of my best buddies has a Gilchrist blonde F, a Gibson Charlie Derrington master model F, and a Duff.  The Northfield stands toe to toe with all of them in fit, finish, playability, AND tone.  If I had paid $12,000 for it I would still call it a bargain.  WOW!  Worth every minute of the wait.  My sincerest thanks to all of the guys at Northfield, you are all artisans and have made an incredible instrument!  And most of all, my thanks to Him who is the maker of all things for throwing an old mandolin player a miracle.

----------


## nickster

Dave,
Wow, that is one nice looking mandolin. I really like the flame on the back. You went for a Northfield for the same reason I did. I wanted a poor man's Nugget and feel like I got one. Looking forward to hearing the soundclip.

Nick

----------


## northfolk

Nice looking mando;  I bet it sounds as good as it looks, I know mine does.  A lot of mandolin for the money;  not many can compete with a Northfield.   :Coffee:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Scotti Adams

My Father is in the market for a used Northfield....if there is such a thing. If so...please let me know.  scotti.adams@frontier.com or 513 283 1095.....thanks and Happy 4th. Tell a service man or woman Thank you this weekend

----------


## bobbyburns

Hey Dave. That's a great looking mandolin you've got there. I know how good your old Stelling always sounds, when you play it, so if you think this one is so much better than that, I'm sure it's pretty awesome. I'd love to see it (and you), bring it by sometime.

----------


## Mandosummers

Northfield.mp3

Nickster asked me to post a sound clip of my new Northfield.  Here it is.  Just quick fractured version of Angeline the Baker that I ran through this morning.  The Northfield is doing both lead and rhythm. I LOVE this Mando!  Can't thank Northfield enough.

BTW Bobby.. I can't wait for you to heat this thing... simply incredible.

----------


## nickster

> Northfield.mp3
> 
> Nickster asked me to post a sound clip of my new Northfield.  Here it is.  Just quick fractured version of Angeline the Baker that I ran through this morning.  The Northfield is doing both lead and rhythm. I LOVE this Mando!  Can't thank Northfield enough.
> 
> BTW Bobby.. I can't wait for you to heat this thing... simply incredible.


Dave,
Thanks for posting. Great sounding mandolin especially for just 1 week old imho. Mighty fine picking going on there also.

Nick

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

All i can say is that you guys have got it good once more. I've had a long,close look & listen to the instruments that Northfield has on offer & i can honestly say that if they were on sale over here in the UK,i'd be ordering a 'Big Mon' model with the larger 'f' holes.It's only the fact of freighting one over with the attendant freight,insurance charges etc.,that's stopped me.That, plus the fact that there's a 25% price hike due to import duty & tax. At a UK cost of around £2,000 ($3,200 US) it would still be a 'good buy' . I think that they're sensational instruments,
                                                            Ivan

----------


## Scotti Adams

Does anybody know how many blacked faced F models were made? My father is in the middle of purchasing one.

----------


## nickster

> Does anybody know how many blacked faced F models were made? My father is in the middle of purchasing one.


Email Adrian with Northfield info@northfieldinstruments.com to find out. He would be the only one that knows for sure.

Nick

----------


## Keith Witty

I'm currently saving up for a Weber Fern that a guy offered me an incredible deal on. But if that is sold before I scrounge up all the money for it, should I get one of these? I have yet to see a bad thing about them. All the sound clips just seem incredible.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Thanks Nick

----------


## nickster

> I'm currently saving up for a Weber Fern that a guy offered me an incredible deal on. But if that is sold before I scrounge up all the money for it, should I get one of these? I have yet to see a bad thing about them. All the sound clips just seem incredible.


I've owned two Weber Ferns. One was a sitka spruce top the other was a cedar top. I liked the cedar top one better for tone and projection. I can say that my Northfield has a better tone all around than either and still is just a few months old. For just 2500.00 I'm very happy to have such a nice looking, sounding, playing instrument.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking Weber because they also make an excellent instrument. The fit and finish on Webers is excellent also.

Nick

----------


## Keith Witty

This Fern has been sitting in his shop for two years. One year simply because it wasn't set up and just played awful and didn't sound great. I told him and he sent it back and they sent it back in incredible shape. I kind of want a Northfield more, but he expects me to get this Fern and is knocking 40% off the price just for me. It's a dilemma. Why, oh why did I discover Northfields?

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From *Keith* -_ "Why, oh why did I discover Northfields ?"_ .I feel exactly the same. I have a Weber "Fern" & an awesome Lebeda F-5 "Special",but for once, MAS has kicked in big time. At their asking price,they're simply too good NOT to buy. I hope that Northfield continue to keep their prices & quality as they are for as long as they can. There's never been a better time to buy a top quality instrument at such a price (IMHO),
                                                        Ivan

----------


## Glassweb

Don Julin had a Northfield F5 at The Mandolin Symposium... I was very impressed... tone, feel, workmanship... a scary axe for $2,500!

----------


## Keith Witty

I mean, when guys like Steffey and Lester play them for 30 seconds and then just hold it up with that look of "is this thing real?!" I'm sorely tempted. Notice in all their videos Lester and Steffey have one consistent word when they play the Northfields, "Wow." I've never seen professionals react that way to any mandolin.

----------


## Keith Witty

> From *Keith* -_ "Why, oh why did I discover Northfields ?"_ .I feel exactly the same. I have a Weber "Fern" & an awesome Lebeda F-5 "Special",but for once, MAS has kicked in big time. At their asking price,they're simply too good NOT to buy. I hope that Northfield continue to keep their prices & quality as they are for as long as they can. There's never been a better time to buy a top quality instrument at such a price (IMHO),
>                                                         Ivan


I'm gonna have to. I can't buy the Fern over a Big Mon and not regret it, and wonder "what if" every day. Let's hope those prices stay down for one more year.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Keith* - I sincerely hope that you get a Northfield & it turns out to be awesome !. If they were on sale over here,i'd be ordering one,that's 100% for certain. I do hope that they continue to keep the cost down. They must have priced the instruments to make at least a 'reasonable' profit,let's hope that the price doesn't rise so much ( if at all) so as to make prospective buyers look twice,
                                                                                                                                                                         Ivan

----------


## Grandude

Well...I understand that Clay and Adam are both very happy with Northfield.  As with any acoustic instrument, if I were to buy one I would like to line up at least five of them and pick the best, because of the variance in sound.  Also, not to take anything away from the opinions of these gentlemen whom I place on a pedestal, but they could make a $100 mando sound better than my $10,000 mando on a bad day, without trying, while sleeping...with four strings!  That being said, Northfield just might be the best VALUE out there, but I don't know because I haven't played one.

----------


## almeriastrings

Not to imply anything negative about Northfield at all, which I am sure are very nice instruments at a great price...but... I'd take any "celebrity endorsement" with a very large pinch of salt. Give these guys any good mando, and they will sound great. Also, a lot of them have numerous instruments, and even change endorsements on a pretty regular basis. Which just shows there are a lot of very fine instruments out these these days. My first question would always be, did you BUY it or were you GIVEN it in exchange for using your name to market it? That it no way devalues the fact that the instrument might be very nice, but marketing is marketing...

----------


## Glassweb

Well... I own a 24' Loar and am not a pro endorsee but I'll tell ya - the Northfield F5 that Don Julin had the Symposium was one hell of a good mandolin at ANY price. There you go...

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From *Almeira* - _"I'd take any "celebrity endorsement" with a very large pinch of salt."_. I agree & normally i would,but these guys are taking them on the road & using them as their # 1 instrument.They make a living out of sounding good,& you can't sound as good as these guys on a 'less than excellent' instrument. I take remarks such as 'these guys could make a frying pan (add whichever article you want) sound good,with an even large pinch of salt. We all know what the users of these remarks mean,but the sound clips of the Northfield Mandolins speak for themselves - they DO sound good !.
   Whether the players in the clips were 'given' the Mandolins doesn't mean anything really.,inasmuch as they all play (have played) many other makes of instrument . Did anybody think to ask Adam Steffey if he was 'given' his "Daley" Mandolin,or Emory Lester if he was 'given' his Dale Ludewig 'Emory Lester model' Mandolin - i doubt it - _but i do understand your point_ . All that concerns the majority of us is listening to how well they play their instruments.
   The endorsement of the Northfield Mandolins has come from several very good Mandolin players,& yes,they do make them sound good,most likely better than i could,but then,they could make my own 2 excellent instruments sound better than i can (maybe !),it doesn't detract from the obvious quality of these instruments. Maybe Northfield should hike their price up. It's the old market trader's ploy - if you're selling shoes (anything) at $5.00 US a pair & they're not selling,put the price up to $15.00 US & they'll sell like hot cakes. Some things are perceived (unjustly) as _too cheap_ & maybe no good,but at the higher price,they become a 'bargain' - isn't psychology wonderful - & costly !!,
                                              Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Scotti Adams

My father will be recieving one ..a black top F model..in a few days. Will finally get to see what all the hype is about for myself. Will give a full report.

----------


## Paul Statman

Well said, Ivan.

----------


## almeriastrings

> Did anybody think to ask Adam Steffey if he was 'given' his "Daley" Mandolin,or Emory Lester if he was 'given' his Dale Ludewig 'Emory Lester model' Mandolin


I did once ask Don Reno why he was playing an Alvarez... does that count?  :Wink:

----------


## Don Julin

Just to clarify, the Northfield I had at the Symposium retails for around $3200. It had the premium wood upgrade but even at that price for a good F5 it is a great mandolin. I was given that one on loan to take to the Symposium. After playing it for a few weeks and passing it around in Santa Cruz I have decided to order one. I think I will change a few thing on my order, frets, tailpiece, etc. When Adrian offered to let me bring one out for folks to try, he let me try out 3 Northfields and I picked my favorite one but they were ALL great!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Quote* - _"I did once ask Don Reno why he was playing an Alvarez... does that count ?"_. Yep !. I knew you'd understand my point on that. We all see TV ads. with well known folk advertising items & services we absolutely know for sure they don't actually use,& i'm very sceptical when it comes down to 'endorsements' as well. But there has to be the odd ocassion when something(s) really IS so good that 'well known' people will endorse them & actually use them.The Northfield Mandolins are one of those rare ocassions (IMHO).
   It's always difficult to 'read between the lines' when it comes to endorsements.We'll have say Adam Steffey & the guys singing the praises of Northfield Mandolins,& we'll have the ordinary Joe Shmo also raving about them - who do you believe, all of them,some of them,none of them ?.
*Scotti* - I'm sure we all look forward to a full appraisal of your father's Mandolin if you would be so kind as to do one for us.
Maybe a new _'Northfield Mandolin appraisal'_ thread should be started,to separate the 'wheat from the chaff' as it were,
                                                                                                                                                                      Ivan :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Willie Poole

I have to agree with Ivan....I have seen countless numbers of banjo players playing banjos that were given or loaned to them just to showcase them at festivals and I will say that most of them only played them for a short period of time and then went back to their main instruments....One maker that stands out was Geoff Stelling and giving super pickers one of his banjos to play at a lot of festivals....I would bet my bottom dollar that there are a lot of mandolin pickers that fall into that catagory also....Jethro could have afforded to play any mando that he wanted but he endorsed the Asian import Washburn two point...Why? because he also played a Gibson for years....I am waiting for one of those builders to approach me and let me have a freebie to showcase....I`m can be easily found....I do showcase one of Alan N`s kangaroo straps that he gave me, does that make me a pro? I mention where I got it at most of my gigs too....Thanks again Alan....

     Willie

----------


## reverhar

This is my observation on the endorsement subject.  The last time that I saw these guys play; Steffey played an Ellis, Keen played a Daley, Lester played a Northfield, Ramsey played a Spann.  Take it for what it is worth.

Some of the endorsements may have influenced my purchase of a 'Big Mon' but I am truly glad that I did.

----------


## ll144

I was just informed that I should be getting my new Northfield in about 2 weeks.I'll post a  evaluation of it after a few days after playing.For whatever thats worth. :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From *Willie* - _"....Geoff Stelling - and giving super pickers one of his banjos to play at a lot of festivals.."_. *Alan Munde* was the first guy i met over here in the UK who had a Stelling. I think it was #7,a "Staghorn". He also had a Mark Leaf case for it. I swore to myself that one day if i ever got good enough. i'd have that pairing. Several years later i bought the Banjo & on my last US trip in 1992,i bought a ML case at the IBMA trade show in Owensboro. I don't know if Alan Munde was 'given' the Stelling,but he's still playing one. AM's a good example of a top player endorsing an equally good product,
                                                                                                                            Ivan :Wink:

----------


## kenny m

Its been about three weeks ago since I saw Nick Keen playing his Northfield and he let me play it as well. I have been playing the same mandolin for 11 years now and have wanted a Northfield for a while, but after playing Nicks I REALLY want one now. They are at a great price right now but I fear by the time I am financially able to purchase one they will too be far out of my purchase range. But the endorsement deals really work for a manufacturer when you get to hear the artist play it on stage then you get to play it for yourself.

----------


## Michael Ramsey

> This is my observation on the endorsement subject.  The last time that I saw these guys play; Steffey played an Ellis, Keen played a Daley, Lester played a Northfield, Ramsey played a Spann.  Take it for what it is worth.
> 
> Some of the endorsements may have influenced my purchase of a 'Big Mon' but I am truly glad that I did.


Now folks me and Rick Everhardt are basically neighbors, we live in counties adjoining next to each other.  During the Red White and Bluegrass Festival, here in Morganton, NC, Aaron Ramsey DID play a Spann mandolin, built by a local builder, Carl Spann.  The mandolin belongs to Herb Lambert who has owned 2 Spann mandolins, over the years.  Search up Herb if you want to, here in the Cafe posts, his name will come up.  Dempsey Young held Herb's playing in the highest regard.

Herb lives here just outside Morganton and we recognized Herb for his contributions to the bluegrass music scene over the past 70 years or so, of Herb's playing time (he's 83, began playing at about 11-12, you do the math).  He's been a friend to us for about 15 years now. When Aaron found out about that, he called Herb and asked if he could play Herb's mandolin for the Mountain Heart show during the festival.  Herb was tickled and was going to attend every day, anyway.

Aaron went on and played Athens, Ga at The Melting Point on Sunday and then to the Martinsville Speedway for Mountain Heart's show there with The Marshall Tucker Band on the 4th of July.  He played the Northfield on both of those shows.  He'll be playing it this weekend in Kentucky.

I saw Rick a week or so before the festival at a fundraiser we were both playing.  I played Rick's Northfield that night and it is a great mandolin.  Rick told me about posting his "Big Mon" on the classifieds here recently and then it quickly disappeared.  I figured he had sold it.  He didn't.  After getting it back out and playing it, he couldn't understand why he considered selling it.  it is a glorious mandolin as are every one of the Northfields I've played.  I also just checked the classifieds and there's none of them for sale, right now.  They can be kinda scarce.  The reason this is so, is because they're GOOD.

Aaron's wife Jordan, (then his girlfriend) entered Aaron's name and her brother's name in a giveaway that was happening at the Elderly booth during the 2009 IBMA in Nashville.  Her brother, Colby Laney, (played with Next Best Thing, the ETSU Bluegrass Band, currently with The Troubadors) won this THEN unknown mandolin, a Northfield.  He called Aaron, told him about it and Aaron drove up to see and play it and was impressed.  Colby THEN showed the mandolin to Adam Steffey at ETSU and Adam was blown away.

I've personally known Adam for 20+ years, prior to him being a part of Alison Krauss' band in May or June of 1990.  He has been here to the house a few times and has been a mentor to Aaron both directly and via recordings for years.  Both he and Aaron and Emory are playing Northfields because they're good mandolins.  Emory told me the same thing backstage during the festival as well.

Another friend, Gabriel Wiseman, bought a slightly used Northfield from another local guy, who bought the mandolin new.  When Gabriel called me asking if I knew of one to compare it to, I told him there was Aaron's, Colby's, and Rick's, but at the time I thought Rick had sold his.  Aaron was gone playing and Colby was in Johnson City, TN at ETSU.  My advice to him was to take his current mandolin (I don't know what it was, but it was a good mandolin, he's been playing for about 15-20 years) and compare IT to the Northfield that was for sale.  He did and bought the Northfield.

Rick kept his.

Aaron's main mandolin is a Northfield.

Steffey still has one in his stable.

Emory Lester loves his and plays it all the time.

The old adage about having a good player play anything and it sounding good goes for a bit.  But those good players know what sounds good and THAT's the reason they're playing Northfields.

In my humble opinion, Northfield is doing to the current mandolin market, what Flatiron was doing in the late 80's.  I owned one of them at that time.

It's a good value at a good price.  That eventually brings pressure for more production.  Supply & demand kicks in and prices MAY begin to climb, I truly do not know.  Steve Carlson (over production at Flatiron in it's heyday) eventually went to work for Gibson, since Flatiron were eating their lunch for them at the time.  Eventually, Flatiron production slowed and then ceased to be.

I hope this same fate does not befall the Northfield mandolins.  If I weren't primarily an upright bass player, I'd own one.

----------


## Michael Ramsey

BTW, if you get to see Mountain Heart play, ask Aaron to see his Northfield.  I'm sure he'll put it in your hands, if he has time.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Many thanks indeed for the info. *Mike*. It does support my remarks in my previous post,that sometimes 'hyped up' items CAN really be as good as the hype maintains.
   Re. future Northfield production / pricing levels - I sincerely hope that the production levels are kept pretty much as they are right now,in order to maintain the quality of the instruments. Boosting production levels is fine if quality can be maintained,but all too often it's not. Northfield have come up with a great series of Mandolins that have gained a lot of respect very quickly. One bad move to increase production at the sacrifice of quality,would NOT be good,& i hope that Northfield are wise enough to take that on board. Personally, i think that they are well aware of the fact that they _need_ to maintain their current production quality. If i was lucky enough to be able to order one (in the UK),i'd be willing to wait quite a few months,in the same way that i'd have to wait for a Mandolin to be made for me by a 'top' builder - quality always takes time,
                                                                                                           Ivan

----------


## Paul Cowham

Interesting thread - Ivan, I totally agree with you last post (and posts generally - not just because you're a Manc :Wink: ), but if production levels stay the same and demand goes up, then inevitably price will go up too...

It seems to me that the way to get a value top quality instrument is to spot the up and coming makers and buy one of their instruments before word gets round and prices go up. Presumably Nugget, Dudes, Gilchrists etc were less expensive before their reputation grew.

I can't comment on whether Northfield mandolins fit into that catagory as I've never played one but it seems as though that may be the case by other folks comments.

----------


## yankees1

Do the A model's have the same reputation as the F models?

----------


## reverhar

Mike, thanks for the update.  There is always more to the story than what meets the eye.  Herb Lambert is a legend in this area and he is probably the reason that alot of us are playing the mandolin these days.  Carl Spann builds great mandolins that are being played regularly in a lot of bands.  I believe that Alan Bibey played one before he got his Loar.

These guys that endorse Northfield mandolins are some of my favorite players and incredible talents.  I really enjoy hearing all these guys play and I am sure that influenced my decision to buy a Northfield instrument.  

I got to briefly play a Northfield at their IBMA booth last year.  There is alot of noise in the room and it is tough to realize how good that an instrument may or may not be.  After getting back home from Nashville, I went to the Northfield website and listened to the audio and watched the videos.  Wow, very impressive.  One appeared on Ebay shortly after that and I bought it immediately.  I have been through several more and finally found the one that is a keeper.  

I am not a pro player by any means, but I do get the opportunity to play gigs on a regular basis.  Northfield mandolins are top notch performers in every way.  Also, Adrian is a great guy to work with and has been very helpful.  Being said, IMO, one can't go wrong dealing with a company that builds a great mandolin and is totally customer friendly.

----------


## ll144

Just curious Rick what didn't you like about the ones you didn't keep.

----------


## reverhar

> Just curious Rick what didn't you like about the ones you didn't keep.


All of the mandolins have had great tone and are very consistent in the way that they sound.  The first one was a traditional style which had a larger (thicker) neck profile.  I traded with a local guy for a modern style.  The modern has the smaller neck profile but bigger frets.  I then ordered a 'Big Mon' with a traditional style neck.  The neck profile of #86 is somewhat smaller than #37 and it has the smaller frets.  Right now, I keep thinking about a 'Big Mon' with a modern neck and smaller frets.  It was all about playability and finding one that suits me the best.

----------


## William Smith

There are some great makers out there thats for sure,,,A lot are way overpriced in my opinion with people with more cash than sense,just to have a certain brand/maker!,Hey to each is own.,,I love what Northfield is doin,,makin affordable MANDOLINS with top notch fit and finish,playability,volume,tone,,all the goods,,I was very fortunate to trade Elderly 2 old Gibson 30's A-50 models last summer for one,,I also even got cash back,,thats before the Northfield price increase, So what a deal..,I had to wait a few months but that was ok,,and I recieved #59, this was 1 of 3 that was going to IBMA or SPBGMA,,I can't rememember,it was on Northfields home page at the time..What a mandolin,although I still stick with an ole beat up Gibby F-7 conversion most all the time..But Nothfields if your not on the list,ya better get on it soon before prices climb and keep climbing...I hope they don't though for pickers,but ya'll know how supply and demand is and with all these threads.Lookout :Smile: 
             Keep on a pickin!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From *Paul Cowham* -_ "...then inevitably price will go up too..."_. Mostly,i'd agree,but a price rise _isn't always inevitable_ in such circumstances. There's the old saying re. 'biting ther hand that feeds you'. If Northfield do hike their pricing up too soon,for no other apparent reason than ''satisfying demand'',then people will inevitably begin to look elsewhere.
   Currently Northfield are making a superb instrument at a very attractive price,now, i'll ask the question :- _How much of a price_ _hike would prospective customers be prepared to take 10% / 15 % / 20 %....... ?_. We're also currently in a worldwide financial crisis,where our cash has to go a long way,& it's going to get worse before it gets better. We,as 'customers' have a finite amount of 'spare' cash to spend on our 'luxury' items ( luxury,that is unless you're a pro.musician). In the present circumstances,it won't take too much of a price rise in such items,to make us ask the question 'do i /we really need it ?',& very often the answer can be no. I'd like Northfield to keep things exactly as they are - for the short term maybe. When it becomes apparent that the market will stand it(again 'maybe'),then emply more builders (if you can get ones with the skills of the current ones) & raise the price by a reasonable amount to cover the added cost of labour.
   It'll require some careful planning by the Northfield guys,to increase production (if they wish to, that is) without loosing the quality & without pricing themselves into a corner - i hope that they succeed in both ways,
                                                                                                                          Ivan

----------


## tkdboyd

Just ordered Northfield NF-A5M Master Model with Modern Specs. 

Had been looking for a second mandolin. I tried to get by going cheap--tried a Eastman MD305, booming sound, playability was so-so, ding in the finish, returned it. They are hard to come by so I tried a Kentucky KM 245, sound was lacking, playability was so-so, bad fret, returned it. Came to a conclusion I wasn't going to get what I was looking for for under $1K, thought I would give one of these a go. 

I'll give a report in 3 months...figure it is going to be one of the longest three months of my life!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From *tk* above - _"figure it is going to be one of the longest three months of my life!"_ . I know what you mean.When i ordered my Stelling Banjo,one of the first 3 imported into the UK,the 'due date' was around 3 months.Unfortunately Geoff Stelling had a bad batch of tone rings delivered to him which he rejected.By the time new tone rings had been cast & machined,it was 8 months before i took delivery - it felt more like 8 years,but it was worth the wait,& i'm sure you'll feel the same when you get your Mandolin. The 3 months will fell like they never happened,
                                                                            Ivan

----------


## Mandosummers

Just a quick update.  I went to a jam last night and my Northfield was absolutely blowing the house down.  Beautiful deep, rich, dry, growling woody tone, clear shimmering highs, and LOUD, good grief, LOUD!!!  Like I said before, when I ordered I was initially a skeptic.  I've been around Mandos for 30 years and I figured there was no way at this price a mando could compete with the "big boys".  Now that I have it, I seriously wouldn't trade this instrument for ANY mando I've ever played, or heard played, I don’t care who made it or who is endorsing it.  If they all sound like this, IMHO there's just no way the price will stay the same on these.

----------


## johnlisa29

I just got my new Northfield A-style mandolin, #107.  It looks and sounds great!  Couldn't be happier!

----------


## Ed Goist

*Congratulations!*
Finally, we have evidence that someone actually owns an A-Style Northfield mandolin!  :Grin: 
We'd love to see a review, pics, and clips once you get to know her better.
Again, congratulations.

----------


## yankees1

> *Congratulations!*
> Finally, we have evidence that someone actually owns an A-Style Northfield mandolin! 
> We'd love to see a review, pics, and clips once you get to know her better.
> Again, congratulations.


 About time!! I thought only F's were bought!!

----------


## kenny m

Great picking mandosummers. is your northfield a big mon model or standard? just curious by the way it sounds great which ever model it is.

----------


## ll144

You guys are killing me,I'm still waiting.

----------


## Mandosummers

Kenny,
Its a standard F model.  Unfortunately, that sound clip really doesn't do it justice.  It's actually a lot richer and more woody live.  I wish I had a good home recording setup.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Will be having a Black faced F model arriving today. Its my fathers but he had it shipped to my house to get my opinion of it.

----------


## yankees1

> Will be having a Black faced F model arriving today. Its my fathers but he had it shipped to my house to get my opinion of it.


 After playing, will look forward to your test drive report!

----------


## yankees1

How does the Northfield ( tone) compare to those  in the Ellis level of mandolins?

----------


## Scotti Adams

Ok..here we go...

----------


## Scotti Adams

And again

----------


## Scotti Adams

Lastly..

----------


## Scotti Adams

One more

----------


## Scotti Adams

Okay. All I can say is the hype is for real. Dad bought himself a real fine mandolin. When I got it..I put a set of Bush strings on it..tuned it up. Those of us who have been around awhile can tell after the first pluck of a couple of strings wether the instrument in question "has it". Well this one has it all. Killer tone..killer volume and killer workmanship. The only thing I didnt like about it was the tailpiece. It was a pain in the a$$ changing strings. If it were mine it would have a James TP very quickly. I should say that the bridge had been taken off for shipping purposes so I hid to reinstall it as well. The mando just feels right. feels like a Loar. This one is noted as being NF-F5B 100076...B probably meaning Black top. The Folks at NorthField should be applauded for making an affordable, well built mandolin. It looks right..feels righ and sounds right. I also believe this one would be designated as the Traditional Model. So there you have it. Its a great ride.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Thanks for the appraisal *Scotti*. Coming from you it's sure to be taken seriously & can only help to maintain the roll that the Northfield Mandolins are on (rightly so) right now. What was the problem with the Tailpiece - the string loops slipping off ?. The tailpiece is very much of the Allens / Collings style. I installed an Allen t/piece on a mandolin once & simply used a tiny piece of Blue-tak placed over the loops to keep them in place & it worked fine while i fastened the string to the tuning peg - in fact i still use Blue-tak on my Weber & Lebeda to keep the loops in place & it works a treat,
                                                                                                             Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Paul Statman

Heyup, Ivan ~ Have you tried a wee downward bend just above the loop? I find it keeps the string on the Collings t/p while I'm busy at the other end.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Yes..the loops kept falling off. If Im at a gig situation and aI break a string...time is of the essence to get it changed and get back to playing ASAP. I found this style of TP is too time consuming for me. Make work for others though. I also believe this one was made this past April. WIsh dad would had left it here for a couple of days.

----------


## nickster

I have the standard tailpiece on my Northfield #83. I highly recommend anyone ordering a new Northfield to go with the James tailpiece upgrade for 150.00. I ruined a string the first time I changed them. They keep slipping off while installing them. I ordered a James from Adrian last week.

Nick

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

To keep the string on the t/piece while fastening it to the tuner,use a piece of Blue-Tak placed over the string post. It's so easy to do & it works.Why pay another $150.00 when a tiny piece of BT for around $0.0001 will keep the string in place ?. $150.00 US will buy you a lot of strings. If it's simply a matter of _prefering_ the James t/piece,then that's another matter altogether,
                          Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Scotti Adams

Ivan..your tip would probably work well in a home setting. Not so well in a real playing setting where the string has to be changed very quickly.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Well *Scotti*, i have to admit that the last time i broke ANY string was over 45 years ago & that was a banjo string,so i bow to your (unwanted) experience,
                                      Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Malcolm G.

I bought a Schubb Mandolin capo a few years back and realized that I never use it - except when I change strings.
(And I have a James tailpiece). 
I find that clamping the string at about the 5th fret helps me keep my sanity while I fuss with getting just the right amount of string around the tuning post.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> I bought a Schubb Mandolin capo a few years back and realized that I never use it - except when I change strings.
> (And I have a James tailpiece). 
> I find that clamping the string at about the 5th fret helps me keep my sanity while I fuss with getting just the right amount of string around the tuning post.


You can also shut the James Tp with the string in place this will hold it securely as well.

----------


## tkdboyd

Being that a James TP is would be 10% of the cost of the Northfield I ordered (A model), I will just keep using my capo if it is that difficult to change the strings. 

Thank you Scotti for taking the time to review your father's Northfield, it made me feel much better about my order!

----------


## Paul Statman

> Well *Scotti*, i have to admit that the last time i broke ANY string was over 45 years ago & that was a banjo string,so i bow to your (unwanted) experience,
>                                       Ivan


I learned from a pro lang ago, that a fresh set of strings for every gig will, if not totally eliminate, at least seriously reduce any chance of string breakage on stage. 
Also, I have found that a downward bend in the string just above the loop will prevent its wandering off like a drunk camper while you're busy with the sharp end!

----------


## yankees1

> I agree with Nick, it looks fine to me. Where the name is placed is irrevelant, it is the tone that matters.


  Agree!

----------


## Keith Witty

Was able to play my first Northfield last night. That guy that I borrowed it from didn't have it set up for my tastes, but nevertheless, it was a very good mandolin. The sound was incredible, his just needed to be set up better and have a much bigger set of strings on it. I am saving up for my own as we speak!

----------


## yankees1

How is the setup by Elderly? Low action? This is the only shop where a Northfield can be purchased.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Wanted to say a public thank you to Adrian of North Field mandolins. I was able to purchase an ingraved James TP for my fathers mando...had it in two days. Dad came by yesterday and I installed it.  I still couldnt get dad to leave that mando for a couple of days.

Thanks Adrian for making such a nice product.

----------


## Paul Statman

> I still couldnt get dad to leave that mando for a couple of days.


Easy fix, Scottti: Get yer own Northfield, and let yer old man play his!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Easy fix, Scottti: Get yer own Northfield, and let yer old man play his!


Well..my dad had to go out of town for a few days. He asked me to baby sit. Alls good.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Well Scotti,we're waiting .......... !,
                                               Ivan

----------


## yankees1

> Well Scotti,we're waiting .......... !,
>                                                Ivan


    Yes! Sound report!!

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Well Scotti,we're waiting .......... !,
> 
> 
>                                                Ivan


I thought I did all of that??  As I was watching the Reds put it to the Giants yesterday I tickled this mando. All I can say is they are great mandos. This one was built this past April but you couldnt tell it. Its really open. Loud...I think its got more of a Gibson tone. Thats something I wouldnt know. Ive never owned a Gibby. I guess to be fair it has more of a traditional sound. Which I really like these days. I wouldnt say any string stands out as better. Its good across the board. But the E's will split hairs...in a good way. The fit and finish are very, very good. I really took some time to eyeball this mando yesterday. Dad has always been in a hurry the other times he was here. Its really well put together. While its a new mando it still captures the warmth and look of a vintage style mando. I did take some time to do some more fine tuning in the set up dept. By that I mean raising the bridge to a more suitable height for me. I wouldnt be afraid..nor red faced to put this mando along any others out there in the sound and playability dept. It takes lot to impress me the older I get. Im very, very impressed. So...anybody thinking about one of these..or are on the fence I would recommend getting it line....just dont cut. :0)

----------


## ll144

I'm still waiting on mine which is sitting at Elderly waiting for the heatwave to end.Soon I hope.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Thanks for the review *Scotti*. I think that you've more or less concluded what most of us thought,that the Northfields are one heck of a good Mandolin,& at a heck of a good price right now. If i didn't have the concerns re. shipping an_ instrument_ from the US ( i've had cases & Banjo bits shipped, but they don't have the fragility of a Mandolin) i'd be ordering a 'Big Mon' model today,
                                                                                                                                                                          Ivan

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Thanks for the review *Scotti*. I think that you've more or less concluded what most of us thought,that the Northfields are one heck of a good Mandolin,& at a heck of a good price right now. If i didn't have the concerns re. shipping an_ instrument_ from the US ( i've had cases & Banjo bits shipped, but they don't have the fragility of a Mandolin) i'd be ordering a 'Big Mon' model today,
>                                                                                                                                                                           Ivan


Looks like you need to take a vacation to the States around January then. If you ordered one now completion would be in Jan.

----------


## tkdboyd

It looks as if I will be getting my A model by next Monday or Tuesday--I wasn't expecting it so quickly. I sort of wanted it to be the three months so I could just pay cash here and there to them until it came in. But I can live with a little credit card debt! 
:-)

----------


## Mandosummers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMSmSevdox0

----------


## tkdboyd

after that  little  demo, I would feel just awful posting any audio or video...hate to show up anyone!
:-)

----------


## yankees1

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMSmSevdox0


   Great playing and a great sounding Northfield!

----------


## Don Julin

About an hour ago I met with Adrian (And two members of the Northfield Workshop team) to try out Big Mon with an Engelmann spruce top. Deep, resonant, but still clear tone. My first impressions.... Let's see, I could sense a bit of citrus with a crisp, clean finish.....Oh no that was the wine. The mandolin ............... This is truly not a lo-calorie mandolin. Big, fat, loud, smooth. "The sound was like butta".

----------


## nickster

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMSmSevdox0


Dave,
Nice picking and a great sounding mandolin. Sounds like it's opening up nicely. I wish my fingers could go that fast.

Nick

----------


## ll144

Mandosummers,nice picking,the mandolin sounds great.I just got a tracking number on mine,should be here on Thursday.

----------


## tkdboyd

I should have my NF-A5M MASTER MODEL MANDOLIN WITH MODERN SPECS by the end of day tomorrow.

----------


## yankees1

> I should have my NF-A5M MASTER MODEL MANDOLIN WITH MODERN SPECS by the end of day tomorrow.


                 You won't sleep tonight thinking about the delivery!!  :Smile:   Any mandolin pickin at the Feast of the Hunters Moon near you this fall? Been to the event many times!

----------


## tkdboyd

There most likely is at night when all the rabble rousing begins, but the general public never gets to see the seedy underbelly of the Feast! :-) I know quite a few fine musicians that partake in the day's festivities; if you are coming again this year a couple to be sure to see is Michael Lewis with Traveler's Dream they play Celtic and French Canadian traditional music, just fantastic musicians and people.

----------


## ll144

Finally got my new Northfield today F5 Modern.First impression was great looking mandolin,wood and finish very happy with. Bass tones on d and g strings balanced and nice tone and volume,the a string not quite as loud but nice tone.The e string had me worried as it didn't seem to be as loud but still nice tone.Chop chords sounded okay.After about 2 hrs of playing the e string seems to be getting a little louder and the chop chords are louder. Overall I'm quite happy. I wonder how long it will take to really open up.

----------


## tkdboyd

The Good Lord giveth and the Good Lord taketh away: A Northfield A model mandolin was delivered today to me--it is truly a beautiful mandolin. Unfortunately it was a traditional model and not a Modern--so painfully I packaged it back up and sent it back :Crying:  

I'll have mine soon...

----------


## yankees1

> Finally got my new Northfield today F5 Modern.First impression was great looking mandolin,wood and finish very happy with. Bass tones on d and g strings balanced and nice tone and volume,the a string not quite as loud but nice tone.The e string had me worried as it didn't seem to be as loud but still nice tone.Chop chords sounded okay.After about 2 hrs of playing the e string seems to be getting a little louder and the chop chords are louder. Overall I'm quite happy. I wonder how long it will take to really open up.


   Keep us updated on sound !

----------


## tkdboyd

Will be interesting to experience for myself with my A Modern. Big Joe has stated that modern spec'd mandolins don't quite have the traditional sound regarding chop chords, etc...(I am not trying to speak for him, just repeating what I believe I have read). I have a cannon of a F with a flat board, so if I need to duel with a banjo it has enough bark, but I have wrist issues and am hoping that the modern specs will alleviate some of my pains. I have played some Kimble's that I would have done very inappropriate things to acquire  :Wink: , and it felt really good in the hand, don't expect this mandolin to play, sound, etc... like a Kimble, but if it can be more "Kimble like" for $1500.00 than I'll be pretty pleased. At least for year or so!

----------


## ll144

Would anyone know what stings and gauges come stock on the new Northfields. Any recommendations,on my old mandolin I'm using D'addario J74's

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I'd stick with D'Addario J74 to begin with as you know how they sound on your old Mandolin,so you can use that as a reference. Re.the "E" string not being as loud,try raising the action on the treble side a tiny amount,that could do it.Too low an action won't give you the volume that you need. For the Mandolin to 'open up' properly could take several months at least - don't worry about it,play the dickens out of the thing & it'll get there sooner,
                                                                     Ivan

----------


## Scotti Adams

Gotta take dads mando back to him tomorrow..hopefully not for long. Hey..does anybody know what make of the case is that houses the F models? Thought about getting dad a case cover for his.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> I'd stick with D'Addario J74 to begin with as you know how they sound on your old Mandolin,so you can use that as a reference. Re.the "E" string not being as loud,try raising the action on the treble side a tiny amount,that could do it.Too low an action won't give you the volume that you need. For the Mandolin to 'open up' properly could take several months at least - don't worry about it,play the dickens out of the thing & it'll get there sooner,
>                                                                      Ivan


I strung my dads with Bush Monel Wounds...I love those strings. The mando sounded really dry and woody with these.

----------


## ll144

Ivan the E and A string are getting louder,the action could come up a little on the E side.The mandolin sounds great, more mandolin then I should ever need.

----------


## nickster

> Would anyone know what stings and gauges come stock on the new Northfields. Any recommendations,on my old mandolin I'm using D'addario J74's


Adrian at Northfield said they put D'Addario EXP74's on them.

----------


## yankees1

> Adrian at Northfield said they put D'Addario EXP74's on them.


  I wonder how EXP 77's would sound on it?

----------


## Don Grieser

> A Northfield A model mandolin was delivered today to me--it is truly a beautiful mandolin. Unfortunately it was a traditional model and not a Modern--so painfully I packaged it back up and sent it back


Did you tune it up and play it for awhile?

----------


## Scotti Adams

Will be talking to Adrian hopefully today about possibly ordering me a Big Mon. Im looking at a Big Mon with bigger F holes, traditional set up but with bigger frets and possibly and Englemann top. Anyone out there have an Englemann top? if so..whats your thoughts? Ive had Englemann topped mandos in the past and Im kinda partial to them.

----------


## tkdboyd

_"Did you tune it up and play it for awhile?"_

Just enough to make sure it was the traditional model and not a modern spec...It was beautiful and sounded nice, hard to tell how nice since I was in a server room with all that back ground noise. It most certainly left and impression on me. Thought I should box it up and send it back ASAP before I ended up with "twins"!

----------


## Scotti Adams

Placed my order yeterday. Had a very nice conversation with Adrian about woods and such. We arrived to a decision that would best fit my needs. Just waiting on a confirmation email of my order and then sending in the deposit. Looking like late Jan or early Feb. for delivery.

----------


## Jim Garber

I am waiting for the oval hole mandolins. Adrian assured me that they would have them in the future.

----------


## JeffD

> I am waiting for the oval hole mandolins.


ditto

----------


## Ed Goist

I'll be interested to see if Northfield does indeed comes out with oval hole mandolins.
Both F & A ovals?, and will they be of the oval hybrid variety (raised fretboards & neck join at ~15th fret)?, or the more traditional Gibson style?
All interesting questions.
Frankly, I'm amazed that any of the production companies offer oval holes as standard models. The _"tobacco sunburst F5"_ has become so ubiquitous and "standard" that it seems that just about all other models are (quite unfortunately from my perspective) peripheral. 
- Ed (_still & always F-Style free!_)

----------


## Jim Garber

I would go for the trad Gibson style with a modernized sound, std bracing (not x-braced). From my correspondence with Adrian they are looking at a vintage Gibson as the base. I suppose we will see.

----------


## kenny m

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Scotti Adams
> 
> 
> Placed my order yeterday. Had a very nice conversation with Adrian about woods and such. We arrived to a decision that would best fit my needs. Just waiting on a confirmation email of my order and then sending in the deposit. Looking like late Jan or early Feb. for delivery.
> ...



So Scotti what are the specs of your new Northfield?

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

"Bear claw" Engleman Spruce top on my Lebeda "Special". A less 'refined' tone maybe than my Spruce topped Weber,but as good as i'll ever need. It's as powerful a Mandolin as i've ever heard,although how much that has to do with the slightly 'oversized' body,i couldn't possibly tell,
                           Ivan

----------


## Scotti Adams

> So Scotti what are the specs of your new Northfield?


Model: NF-F5M “BIG MON”
Set-up: Trad/Mod Hybrid with standard F-hole
Included Options/Upgrades:

a)	Engraved James Tailpiece
b)	Engelmann Spruce Top
c)	Traditional Neck and fingerboard
d)	Modern/Wider frets
e)	Pearloid buttons on tuners

We briefly spoke of Birdseye maple for the back and sides  but Adrian said at this time they dont have any pieces big enough. Hes always looking though. Ive always liked the Birdseye look...just never taken the plunge to have one built with it.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Anyone got a one peice back on theirs?

----------


## kenny m

_




 Originally Posted by Scotti Adams


Model: NF-F5M BIG MON
Set-up: Trad/Mod Hybrid with standard F-hole
Included Options/Upgrades:


_

Scotti that is just about what I would order if I was able right now hopefully I can very soon. I know you will make alot of folks mando jealous including myself.

----------


## nickster

Anyone that has a Northfield with the standard tailpiece and is thinking of replacing it with the James needs to know that they may not be an exact hole match. I ordered a James from Adrian and the only screw hole that was correct was the bottom one. The top two holes on the mandolin were too close together by 3/32".  The strap button hole was too high also on the mandolin by about the same amount. I didn't want to plug holes and redrill so I sent the James back to Adrian for a refund. I know of one other person that tried this and he had no problem.

Nick

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Scotti that is just about what I would order if I was able right now hopefully I can very soon. I know you will make alot of folks mando jealous including myself.


Thats not my intention. Had to sell my Clark which I said I would never do. But being unemployed I needed to.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Anyone that has a Northfield with the standard tailpiece and is thinking of replacing it with the James needs to know that they may not be an exact hole match. I ordered a James from Adrian and the only screw hole that was correct was the bottom one. The top two holes on the mandolin were too close together by 3/32".  The strap button hole was too high also on the mandolin by about the same amount. I didn't want to plug holes and redrill so I sent the James back to Adrian for a refund. I know of one other person that tried this and he had no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


I believe I was the other person that Nick eluded to here. Didnt have a problem with the holes lining up. It fit perfect. Dont know why this would be.

----------


## nickster

> I believe I was the other person that Nick eluded to here. Didnt have a problem with the holes lining up. It fit perfect. Dont know why this would be.


The only thing I could think of is the hole pattern on my standard tailpiece must have been off. 

Nick

----------


## Scotti Adams

> The only thing I could think of is the hole pattern on my standard tailpiece must have been off. 
> 
> Nick


That could be....

----------


## Scotti Adams

Any recent new owners out there?

----------


## ll144

I had mine for 2 weeks and really like it.It's opening up a little,I was a little concerned that the e strings sounded a little lower volume wise then the other strings but they seem to have a nice balance now.The only thing that I had to have done was have a better setup,  
(minor tweaking) the action was too high for my liking.

----------


## ll144

Action at the nut.

----------


## johnlisa29

> Any recent new owners out there?


I've had my A Style for a few weeks now and I'm really enjoying it!  It sounds and looks great!  It has a lot of volume compared to the mandolin I've been using.  I have a Tacoma, which I still enjoy and will use frequently now as my travel mandolin.  The craftsmanship on my Northfield is very impressive and I'm getting a lot of compliments from fellow players.

----------


## Keith Witty

Ok, so after a whole lot of shopping around, calling a lot of luthiers, backing out of a payment plan for a Weber Fern that was just a bit too much money, and just a ton of research, I've decided to get a Northfield. Now I have to decide if I want a Big Mon or just a normal F5. I have a question though:

Mandolins are very delicate instruments, with even the slightest tinkering sometimes throwing everything out of whack; so does the extra size of the Big Mon body affect the playability of the instrument? I like my mandolin to be pretty easy to the touch, I've played a regular F5 Northfield, and the only problem was that the action was too high for my liking. I hate a mandolin that has a "stiff" feeling to it. If the Big Mon doesn't play like a regular F5 then I will just stick the the normal F5.

Thanks in advance,

Keith

----------


## Mike Bunting

> played a regular F5 Northfield, and the only problem was that the action was too high for my liking. I hate a mandolin that has a "stiff" feeling to it. If the Big Mon doesn't play like a regular F5 then I will just stick the the normal F5.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Keith


 The action is easily adjusted with a good set up. You should have your set ups done when you have the instrument, it can't be set up the way you like it by the factory since they don't know how you like it to play.

----------


## Keith Witty

I didn't intend to infer that the action and the stiff feeling as related.. I'm just curious if the Big Mon would possibly be stiff feeling because their is more body there. It might be a stupid question, but I just wanted to know.

----------


## Mike Bunting

I don't think that the body size has much or anything to do with the action.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Keith* - It's not a stupid question at all - it's stupid if if you _don't_ ask ! My Lebeda "Special" is larger than my Weber "Fern",so much so that it won't fit the Weber case. There's no difference in playability (stiffness) or anything else to be worried about at all in a Mandolin which is slightly oversized. _From the 12th fret to the end of the body at the end pin_,my Lebeda is 9/16" longer than the Fern, & 5/8" overall longer. It's also 1/8 "wider overall at the widest part of the body. This might in part account for the extra volume that the Lebeda has,although construction difference between the 2 instruments could account for much of it as well. When you get it,just enjoy it,
                                                                 Ivan :Wink:  :Chicken:

----------


## Scotti Adams

You wouldnt notice any diff in the playability in a "regular" mandolin and the Big Mon. Besides the larger size is so minimal it is hardly noticable. I ordered a Big Mon with a traditional neck and FB....if your concerned maybe this would be the route to go.

----------


## Keith Witty

Ok, thanks guys.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everybody!

Thanks for all the great support. All this dialogue is very encouraging. Just want to reiterate something for the forum. At our workshop we're really bent on making the instrument right for you. We're able to dial in set-up specs for individual orders as long as we know them ahead of time and we're working within normal standards and tolerances.

The most important thing is that we start with the right neck shape, fingerboard arch and fret size. The differences between our Modern and Traditional style set-ups are definitely more obvious to the touch than the size of the body (Standard Vs. Big Mon). I'm always happy to answer questions so feel free to call me anytime @ 269.267.3678. Just a note though, we're incredibly busy right now so if email is a possibility it's usually easier to fit in (it's also easier to explain differences sometimes when you're writing things down).. I might find time to answer questions when the rest of the country is fast asleep. Our email is info@northfieldmandolins.com

Thanks again for all the emails, questions and fantastic testimonials. We're looking forward to seeing many down in Nashville for the IBMA. We'll have a few instruments down there for test driving....Oh and if ya get a chance, and haven't already, pick up a copy of The Boxcars album www.theboxcars.com 
Adam Steffey and crew are nominated for a bunch of awards this year and boy do they deserve it! I'm just blown away that the best testimonial we've had to date (Adam played his NF F5 #37 on the entire album) could end up winning Album of the Year! We've got our fingers crossed Adam!  -Adrian

----------


## Dana Reed

Hi,

I bought one a year ago.  At that time they were only $1995 for the F model.  I was extremely happy with the sound, but the finish was quite another matter.  I called Elderly and they (i.e., Repair Shop) essentially said the finish varies from mando to mando and that there was no real consistency.  The hand rubbed spirit finish was not bad, but you could clearly see imperfections.  I couldn't live with it so I sent it back to Elderly on consignment.  I'm sure Northfield turns out a fine mando for the money at any price, but mine was lacking and I'm not all that picky.  Sorry I couldn't be more positive.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Dana!

Hope all is well with you. I've been on the cafe today, lucky to catch you. I'm sorry that it didn't work out with that mandolin. That was #43, made back in 2009 and was from our very first batch of what is now our standard color/shellac blend. We've come about 1000 light years since then and if I could point to one thing, ironically enough, it would be our consistency. Back then.... I know we were trying our hardest, but just didn't have the skill we do now. I actually got that mandolin back from Elderly to make sure everything was okay with it. Did a little set-up and sent it on its way again. It now resides at a studio in Vermont, maybe appropriately so. It certainly did have imperfections....our grit and grunts right out on the sleeve. Sure did/does sound good though....

If you ever want to try it again with one of our mandolins please don't hesitate to reach out. We're only a phone call or email away. Thanks again for the chance.
-Adrian

----------


## Keith Witty

Hey Adrian, I just emailed you. But I emailed it to Northfield Instruments because that is the last address that I got a response from. I just noticed you wrote northfield mandolins, not instruments on here. Has your Email address changed?

----------


## tkdboyd

info@northfieldinstruments.com is the email address I have been using.

I am looking forward to my Northfield--an A-5 Modern. Seen two different models they are beautiful and a lot of potential for sound! Between Elderly and Adrian I think it will be a winning combination.

----------


## Mandosummers

I have to say the finish on my modern F is gorgeous.  Guess, as Adrian says, they must have perfected the process.

----------


## yankees1

May not be comparing apples to apples but has anyone compared/played a Northfield vs an Ellis or other high end mandolin. Just wondering how they compare in sound.

----------


## Don Grieser

My A5 trad just arrived. Finish and build quality are disappointing to say the least; frankly I'm not sure what the hype is all about. Glue is visible in some joints, there's a 1/2" scratch on the back, the French polish is uneven everywhere, with some areas seeming to have not been polished at all. There's a nick out of one of the ff holes (finished over). There's several fingerprints that look to be in the finish. The action is very high at the nut (a Fender medium pick fits between the strings and the first fret on the bass side--try that on your mandolin), and the neck has a generous amount of relief to put it nicely. To top it off, the label says A5-M even though it has the fingerboard extension and the small frets.

Methinks they are rushing to keep up with demand and the workmanship has suffered. The tone's pretty good, but it hard to tell because it's basically only playable between the 3rd and 5th frets. I'm not going to mess with truss rod adjustments and a setup--it's going back. It would have never left the Collings shop and it should have never been sent out by Elderly. They should know better.

So if you're in line for an A-5 trad, make sure you don't end up with this one. Sorry about the poor closeups, but you get the idea.

----------


## Keith Witty

First bad review I've heard, but concerning to say the least. Very sorry to hear that.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

_"Methinks they are rushing to keep up with demand and the workmanship has suffered"_. I'm sorry to hear re.the faults with the Northfield *Don*. It seems they've committed to one of the first problems with creating a huge demand,_rushing_ to fulfill orders. That's the first step on a downward path if they don't have a re-think. Keeping the customer(s) satisfied is one thing,presenting the customers with 'faulty' goods is another. People are willing to wait for a well made product,but if word gets around that Northfield are
rushing to get orders out & the quality is dropping,very soon they'll suffer for it,something that i personally hope does NOT happen.
  On the other hand maybe this was a 'one off' ??. But i'd agree that an instrument showing such building flaws,shouldn't even have left Northfield,let alone be shipped by Elderly (IMHO),
                                                                      Ivan

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi...not a good morning here in our camp. Apologies to Don and to those worried about the state of things here at the shop. Yes, we are under great pressure with the demand that has resulted from testimonials and past shipped mandolins. However, we're not speeding things up just to put a mandolin "out there". I think it's important that we keep things in perspective and don't jump the gun, suggesting that we're on a downward spiral (based on one unsatisfied customer), especially when here at the shop we feel that we're getting better at what we do and are constantly researching and working on things to improve our instruments. 

We will be thinking hard about the expectations that in some cases have gone far beyond practicality. Hey, we're a young company still and we're bound to make mistakes. We're learning everyday about what we want to do and how to go about it the best way. We've been honest about this and we'll continue to be. We value everyone's support and critique and we're up to the challenge of refining our craft. That's the whole point really. With any problem comes an opportunity. -Adrian

----------


## Mandosummers

I thought I'd post a few close up photos of my new Northfield, just to help Adrain put things in perspective. The photos speak for themselves.

----------


## tburcham

As a big fan of A style mandolins, I hope Adrian and his crew strive for the same excellence in their A's as is evident in their F's.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

If there were any Northfield factory seconds, they'd probably be the deal of a lifetime.

----------


## Keith Witty

> I thought I'd post a few close up photos of my new Northfield, just to help Adrain put things in perspective. The photos speak for themselves.



Wow! That is a gorgeous mando!

----------


## Mandosummers

Thanks Keith... I'm sure yours will be too!!

----------


## Keith Witty

I just posted the picture of the Flame on it on my brother's facebook wall with the caption: "I hope mine looks like this!"

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Well done to Northfield for coming back so quickly on the 'faulty' Mandolin of Don's. Everyone of us on here hopes that Northfield will become the _top class instrument entry level standard_ (& maybe even more) & keeping an eye & ear open for ''trouble down the road'' is a real necessity.
   I'm pleased that Adrian has assured us that they're _not_ rushing things - that's as it should be & another well done to Northfield. Having created a high demand for such well made instruments has it's own pitfalls as i'm very sure Adrian & all the Northfield team knows, & careful planning is required to keep things on the level they've acheived. It's not always easy & straight forward & i hope they come through for all their prospective customers,
                                                                                               Ivan :Cool:

----------


## nickster

Dave,
I know you're proud of that Northfield. It's got a great tone with great looks. Very nice indeed.

Nick

----------


## Scotti Adams

Maybe something went astray on Dons A. Thats the first bad pub Ive heard or seen. Im sure Adrian will make it right. As we all know there comes a clunker once in a while...but..Im with Don...I would have thought Elderly would have "caught" this one..or it ay not be as bad as depicted.  One the other hand that F posted below it is spot on. Im 100% behind Adrian and Northfield. NFI... I just know a good one and a good person when I see it and is waiting eagerly for my Big Mon model in late Jan or early Feb.

----------


## Don Grieser

Yes, Adrian's taking care of me. No problem there. Believe me, I would have much preferred to post beautiful pictures and add to the praise. I certainly have to ill-will toward Adrian and Northfield, but thought I'd post what I received just like others have. 

Elderly shipped it on a Thursday so UPS had it over the weekend. I was going to tell them to wait till Monday to ship, but I figured they had way more experience shipping instruments than I have. I wonder if it got way too hot during the trip and that caused some of the problems with the finish and neck. It looked better last night (as I packed it) after a day in cool rainy New Mexico.

----------


## pickloser

> cool rainy New Mexico


  This is off-topic, but I just don't read those words together very often. :Confused: 
Is this weather common in August?

I hope you get a better Northfield soon.

----------


## Scotti Adams

My Dear Ol Dad made his mando playing stage debut this past weekend. I taught him everything he doesnt know..:0) Hes always been the guitar man. He was really tickled with how it went and how good his black top F model produced. He got many compliments....on his playing too.

----------


## Mandosummers

Last weekend I had to take my daughter's car to Nashville and stopped by Gruhn's... with my Northfield F5 Modern.  The folks at Gruhn's were great and kindly allowed me to sit down and compare the Northfield to their inventory (see photo inventory included Summits, many Collings, many Gibsons of differing builds, etc.).  I did my best to do an unbiased comparison.   I know thats hard when you own one and someone else may have a different take but, for what its worth, here's what I came away with.  There was a Prucha that has a nice woody bottom, but the A and E were too ringy for my ear, it wasn't close to the Northfield.  The Gibsons were not close, most were from the era in the 70s when the tops were too thick on some.  The short story is the only mando that was a match for the Northfield IMHO was a Collings MF5 deluxe.  When I say a match, I mean I would have been hard pressed to choose between them.  They both were great sounding instruments.  The first through the 5th frets I'd have to give to the Northfield only because I like the clear but slightly dark and woody character of the A and E strings (oddly, I was initially concerned about those two strings with when I unpacked it beats me what happened there?).  The Collings had an awesome fat B chord and was very well balanced with a great tone across the whole fretboard.  The finish on the Collings was a bit too shiny for me but I could get used to it for sure.  I prefer the satin luster of the varnished Northfield.  The Collings was $11,600.

----------


## Glassweb

> Last weekend I had to take my daughter's car to Nashville and stopped by Gruhn's... with my Northfield F5 Modern.  The folks at Gruhn's were great and kindly allowed me to sit down and compare the Northfield to their inventory (see photo… inventory included Summits, many Collings, many Gibsons of differing builds, etc.).  I did my best to do an unbiased comparison.   I know that’s hard when you own one and someone else may have a different take but, for what its worth, here's what I came away with.  There was a Prucha that has a nice woody bottom, but the A and E were too ringy for my ear, it wasn't close to the Northfield.  The Gibsons were not close, most were from the era in the ‘70s when the tops were too thick on some.  The short story is the only mando that was a match for the Northfield IMHO was a Collings MF5 deluxe.  When I say a match, I mean I would have been hard pressed to choose between them.  They both were great sounding instruments.  The first through the 5th frets I'd have to give to the Northfield only because I like the clear but slightly dark and woody character of the A and E strings (oddly, I was initially concerned about those two strings with when I unpacked it… beats me what happened there?).  The Collings had an awesome fat B chord and was very well balanced with a great tone across the whole fretboard.  The finish on the Collings was a bit too shiny for me but I could get used to it for sure.  I prefer the satin luster of the varnished Northfield.  The Collings was $11,600.


There you go... I'll say it again... the Northfield F5 that Don Julin brought to The Symposium was a great sounding and playing mandolin and a HUGE bang for the buck... that thing was for real.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> There you go... I'll say it again... the Northfield F5 that Don Julin brought to The Symposium was a great sounding and playing mandolin and a HUGE bang for the buck... that thing was for real.


Would that be the mando in this clip?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBDVK...e_gdata_player

----------


## Keith Witty

This thread needs to be bumped for no reason whatsoever. I just got around to watching that vid of Grisman and Don Julin. That Northfield sounds great. But who's surprised?

----------


## Glassweb

> Would that be the mando in this clip?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBDVK...e_gdata_player


Yeah Scotti... that's the one.

----------


## tkdboyd

Received what was my Northfield A-5 Modern, beautiful mandolin and sounded wonderful. I had to let it go on to someone else though...hated to do it. But the other person needs it more than I do. The Big Mon is definitely on my short list--wasn't looking to have another F, but Adrian was incredible to work with, as was Elderly. Great bunch of people!

----------


## Scotti Adams

My dad got to see a Big Mon last night...said it was very, very good.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Ya'all keep your eyes peeled for some new peg head inlay designs. Ive seen them and they are nice.  :Mandosmiley:  :Whistling:

----------


## sachmo63

I've not seen a Northfield but by your'alls comments they seem to be favorably comparable to many great mandolins. I think though you all have to remember is that they come from a "factory" and which may or may not have a QA guy and even they make mistakes and let stuff slip by.

The folks at Northfield seem to be doing their best to make these instruments to the best of there ability and keep quality up and price down.

Maybe their efforts will spur companies like Eastman to step up its game and make a similar instrument. :Smile:

----------


## Keith Witty

> I've not seen a Northfield but by your'alls comments they seem to be favorably comparable to many great mandolins. I think though you all have to remember is that they come from a "factory" and which may or may not have a QA guy and even they make mistakes and let stuff slip by.
> 
> The folks at Northfield seem to be doing their best to make these instruments to the best of there ability and keep quality up and price down.
> 
> Maybe their efforts will spur companies like Eastman to step up its game and make a similar instrument.


They don't come from a factory. They have a team of about 6 people that make them.

----------


## George R. Lane

So 6 people don't make a factory. Strange, whenever the subject of Webers come up everyone says they are a factory. So 6 isn't but 10 is???

----------


## Ed Goist

George, here's my standard...
* Name the person who carved your top.
* Name the person who set your neck joint.
* Name the person who tuned your mandolin in the white.
* Name the person who applied your stain.
* Name the person who set-up your instrument BEFORE it left the production facility.
* Can you directly contact one person who oversaw and is responsible for the production of your instrument?
If you can answer all these things, then your instrument was not built in a factory but in a *shoppe*.
I'm aware that this is a restrictive standard, but there should be a restrictive standard for this important differentiation.
Weber is a shoppe.

----------


## Keith Witty

> George, here's my standard...
> * Name the person who carved your top.
> * Name the person who set your neck joint.
> * Name the person who tuned your mandolin in the white.
> * Name the person who applied your stain.
> * Name the person who set-up your instrument BEFORE it left the production facility.
> * Can you directly contact one person who oversaw and is responsible for the production of your instrument?
> If you can answer all these things, then your instrument was not built in a factory but in a *shoppe*.
> I'm aware that this is a restrictive standard, but there should be a restrictive standard for this important differentiation.
> Weber is a shoppe.


For all who think that Northfield is more on par with brands like Eastman, who are factory makers. Just sticking up for Northfield, I know some players on this site will immediately disregard a mandolin just because it is foreign, and they assume that also means factory assembled.

http://www.northfieldinstruments.com...d=40&Itemid=56

----------


## sachmo63

I don't mean to disparage Northfield mandolins, I think they're trying to do the right thing and make great mandolins affordable and well made. Eastman did/does attempt the same thing and i've seen a few eastmans that were pretty respectable however its no secret they're made if a factory or (shoppe). 

Obviously NF is creating a new standard and I hope they raise the bar on the import mandolin market, we all deserve great mandolin without mortgaging our homes.

----------


## Ed Goist

Allow me to point out that nowhere in my criteria do I mention country of origin.
I do not think it matters where the mandolin is built, and clearly great mandolins are being built world-wide.
I am aware of many outstanding shoppe builders outside of the US. To name just a few:
* Brian N. Dean in Canada 
* Jiri Labeda in the Czech Republic 
* Alfred Woll in Germany 
* Andy Manson and Pete Mallinson in England
* Paul Duff and Steve Gilchrist in Australia
Of course, I'm leaving out many great non-US small shoppe builders.
My comments were not about where the mandolin is made, they were about how the mandolin is made. Please do not put words in my mouth.
I have no problem with anyone owning any mandolin. 
However, I think it is unfair to the small shoppe builders when large scale production builders claim that they provide the same level of individual attention to the instruments. They do not. But that's fine - it keeps the price down.
I say love your mandolin wherever and however it was built, just don't claim it's something it isn't.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> George, here's my standard...
> * Name the person who carved your top.
> * Name the person who set your neck joint.
> * Name the person who tuned your mandolin in the white.
> * Name the person who applied your stain.
> * Name the person who set-up your instrument BEFORE it left the production facility.
> * Can you directly contact one person who oversaw and is responsible for the production of your instrument?
> If you can answer all these things, then your instrument was not built in a factory but in a *shoppe*.
> I'm aware that this is a restrictive standard, but there should be a restrictive standard for this important differentiation.
> Weber is a shoppe.


Shoppe, how quaint.

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks Mike, figured I'd break out the Olde English noun...Seemed most appropriate!  :Smile:

----------


## George R. Lane

Ed,
I agree it is a shop (American language) not a factory, that was my point. Just remember people who employ more than one person are helping to keep our economy going. Now don't get into an uproar the one man (woman, Ms. Hester) are creating some of the best mandolins in the world. But, Bruce and Mary are employing several people and thus helping the economy to grow. They have never been a factory or even close to it.

----------


## Ed Goist

George, I couldn't agree with you more.
I think that things like the builder's approach, philosophy and business model are also important parts of this equation above and beyond the size and number of employees.
With respect to these things, it seems to me that Weber and Northfield both score high marks.

----------


## Walt Kuhlman

I have been around builders and manufacturers all of my life and as I read this thread it obvious that the members are trying to place certain brand names in certain slots. Having sold and placed capital investment machinery I was hands on in facilities throughout the US, Canada and China.
The number of people working at a facility has more to do with the targeted market. The same applies to pricing in many cases.
Many of the entry level products are not detail oriented, they are built to fill a demand and sheer numbers result in profit. 
Higher end facilities regardless of where they are located have in many cases cross-trained employees or staff, not over worked, but cross-trained. The higher volume, high end facilities incorporate high or higher end machinery and in many cases use CNC (computer-controlled machinery) which demands skilled operators. The machinery is set up and jigged for repetition and has the ability to produce multiple parts with extreme accuracy, in many cases + or - .0001 of an inch. In order to truly understand this subject one needs to understand machinery, machinery/equipment placement, and production flow and organize their facility accordingly. The more a company focuses on their product, their equipment and their flow, the higher their productivity becomes with fewer people. This allows a smaller company to survive in today’s marketplace.  A well-organized, focused company of 6-10 people can produce quantities to meet a wide demographic.
The Chinese offer there manufacturing facilities and work force ‘on bid’ or contract. A few brand names have their own factory although this is rare. Most of the instruments we know are built by a handful of Chinese, or Pac-rim manufacturers, and labeled for the contract. The better instruments have quality control people on site to assure the product meets certain criteria prior to shipping and may share a facility with other known names.
Another way of increasing production for a brand name is ‘cell’ manufacturing. Each cell consists of a small group. The group has a master or manager who oversees the processing. Each individual is responsible for the production and assembly of a certain number of parts each of which contributes to the final product.  Each cell in the facility is responsible for producing a determined number of finished products per week, month, or however they are setup.
Lastly one that we all know, is the good old assembly line.
All of the above would qualify as a factory, producing to meet the demands of a retail market through a network of stores or outlets. The keywords to the qualifier being ‘network of stores or outlets’, not how many people are working under one roof.
For that matter, many of them can name the individuals that process parts or do assembly for them regardless of what department they work in.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Whatever & however they're doing it,Northfield are getting something right & long may they continue to do so. A question - purely because i don't know how they were viewed at the time,was the_ Gibson 'Loar era' Mandolin production facility_ a 'shop' or a 'factory' ?. I've read on here that the Gibson Loar era Mandolins weren't 'individually made' ie. one guy made the top,another the bottom, another the sides etc. & others assembled them. If that's true it sounds more like a 'factory' _to me_ than a 'shop'.But there's no denying that what came out, was a superlative product.
  Re.Chinese production. I can only speak from my experience of buying & owning  one of the *Gold Star* 're-issue' Banjos when they came out about 6 / 7 years ago. Originally made in Japan by Tokai,the Gold Star banjos quickly became very popular because of the superb build quality & the tone. Indeed one of the best Bluegrass banjo players on the scene until a physical condition prevented him from playing,Tom Adams,played a Gold Star exclusively.
   The Gold Star i had,was imported for me by a friend of mine who owns an instrument store in Liverpool,UK.It was the first one in the UK & of course the quality was unknown except for 'hearsay'. I went over to L/Pool to collect it & had chance to compare it to 2 new Gibson Banjos,an RB-250 which in build quality,playability & tone,the Gold Star destroyed.The RB-250 was a travesty of what Gibson 'used to make'. I also compared the GS to a Gibson RB-75,which was far better assembled & finished.The Gold Star at 1/4 of the cost, was every bit as well built & sounded as good.Now at that time,i'd had a Stelling banjo for over 15 years,& having played literally dozens of banjos over the years,i knew what a good banjo should sound like.
   I'd read lots of bits & pieces re.the setting up of the Gold Star production facility in China on the ''Banjo Hangout'',& one thing was very clear - the Chinese were excellent craftsmen & were more than willing & capable of learning anything new. In fact it was a challenge for them.Greg Rich (ex-Gibson) was one of the guys who helped set the Gold Star production line as was Scott Zimmerman,who occasionally posts on here. I remember one instance where the banjo 'pots' were being assembled & the top tension rings were coming down 'out of square'. The assembly guys were instructed how to get them right & that was it - no more out of square assemblies. The Chinese guys only needed telling once. I had the Banjo for 5 years & never once did i need to change the set-up.Tonally it was frightening to hear a banjo costing 1/3 of the price of a Gibson,produce such tone.I only sold it because i began playing Mandolin & both my Banjos took a back seat, so i kept my Stelling & sold the Gold Star.
   It shouldn't surprise us that China & it's craftsmen can & do produce excellent products. After all, they have centuries of exquisite
craftsmanship behind them. Personally,it's my opinion that the quality of their products is mainly due to the constraints applied by the companies they work for - poor materials & little time & you get a poor product,despite the fact that the guys doing the job are very likely more than capable of far better work given the materials & the time,
                                                                                                         Ivan  :Wink:

----------


## Dave Hanson

It's not a shop or a ' shoppe ' it's a workshop.

Shops are where things are sold.

Dave H

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks for the correction Dave.

----------


## yankees1

> George, here's my standard...
> * Name the person who carved your top.
> * Name the person who set your neck joint.
> * Name the person who tuned your mandolin in the white.
> * Name the person who applied your stain.
> * Name the person who set-up your instrument BEFORE it left the production facility.
> * Can you directly contact one person who oversaw and is responsible for the production of your instrument?
> If you can answer all these things, then your instrument was not built in a factory but in a *shoppe*.
> I'm aware that this is a restrictive standard, but there should be a restrictive standard for this important differentiation.
> Weber is a shoppe.


 Ed, how would you classify the building of an  Ellis mandolin ? Tom carves the top as I understand it but several other luthiers participate in the construction and an individual from Missouri applies the stain.

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi Yankees1; Ellis Mandolins is most definitely a workshop. With one quick call to Tom Ellis I am sure that an Ellis owner could get the names of all of these folks should he or she want to know.

Last year when I tried to find out what strings came on my Kentucky KM-172 it took me three months of research. (New Kentucky mandolins are set-up with GHS-A250 strings by the way). 

Wait a minute...On second thought it seems to me that this question requires more research...I am happy to do my part...I propose that someone send me an Ellis A4 so that I can play it for a month, and determine if I can also find out the intimate details of its construction and initial shop set-up...Sounds like a worthwhile project. Anyone?  :Grin:

----------


## Tom Wright

Well, in the violin world we refer to "workshop" instruments (e.g. Schroeder) and bows (e.g. Hill) as shop fiddles or shop bows. Maybe it conveys a sense of brand. I think companies like Seymour Duncan and Fender will refer to their custom-work departments as the "Custom Shop". And in my job we often will say "see you at the shop"; it's a more general word than only "store".

Several great violin makers had shops that turned out jointly-made or apprentice-made instruments carrying that maker's name.

Tom Buchanan told me he was taking a bit longer to finish my 10-string because he had a "lad who used to do the finishing leave to enter the motor trade". Is that a shop?

----------


## yankees1

> Hi Yankees1; Ellis Mandolins is most definitely a workshop. With one quick call to Tom Ellis I am sure that an Ellis owner could get the names of all of these folks should he or she want to know.
> 
> Last year when I tried to find out what strings came on my Kentucky KM-172 it took me three months of research. (New Kentucky mandolins are set-up with GHS-A250 strings by the way). 
> 
> Wait a minute...On second thought it seems to me that this question requires more research...I am happy to do my part...I propose that someone send me an Ellis A4 so that I can play it for a month, and determine if I can also find out the intimate details of its construction and initial shop set-up...Sounds like a worthwhile project. Anyone?


 On the Ellis website are names and background experience of all  luthiers who participate in mandolin construction.

----------


## Ed Goist

Yankees1;
Be that as it may, I believe fact checking is still in order.
The only way I can properly do that is to have the instrument in front of me.
I am happy to verify all this.
(_This isn't going to work, is it?_  :Laughing:  )

----------


## yankees1

As soon as you verify your Ellis mandolin please send it to me so I may verify your verification !  :Smile:  Actually, I am going to visit the Ellis  "shop" in October !

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...
> Tom Buchanan told me he was taking a bit longer to finish my 10-string because he had a "lad who used to do the finishing leave to enter the motor trade". Is that a shop?


Hi Tom; This is a very subjective question, so I think each person needs to set their own criteria for the differentiation between a _'workshop'_ and a _'factory'_.

I guess I keep looking for that single point of creative control throughout the production process (like Tom Buchanan, Tom Ellis, Lloyd Loar, Bruce Weber, Sonny Morris, Jason Harshbarger, Max Girouard, etc.). For me, that's the defining criterion.

Again, let me point out that I'm not saying that this criterion is essential to building great mandolins, I'm just saying that for me it's what separates a workshop from a factory, and that distinction is important.

I'm very weird in that for me the milieu within which the mandolin is produced is as important as the mandolin's tone or playability. It's a curse.

----------


## Walt Kuhlman

According to: Ministry of Labour - Occupational Safety and Health Department

Definition of a factory   

 The Factories Act (1943) defines a factory to be any premises in which, or within the close or curtilage or precincts of which:

  a) acetylene, steam, water, wind, electric, internal combustion or other mechanical power is used; OR
b) ten or more persons are employed in manual labour, 
  in any process for, or incidental to any of the following purposes, namely; 
    a) the making of any article or part of any article; or 
b) the altering, repairing, ornamenting, finishing, cleaning or washing or the breaking up or demolition of any article; or 
c) the adapting for sale of any article, 

being premises in which, or within the close or curtilage or precincts of which, the work is carried on by way of trade or for purposes of gain. 

This means the use of machinery OR 10 or more persons doing physical labor

----------


## almeriastrings

I think things have changed a bit since 1943.

Not too many factories now rely on steam engines, and I guess if you use so much as a Dremel you are a factory according to this. Not too many folks owned electric power tools in 1943, so by the standards of the day, no doubt it made sense.

----------


## majorbanjo

I just enquired agout a big mon from the website....hope to have my order in soon.....

----------


## Walt Kuhlman



----------


## Keith Witty

> I just enquired agout a big mon from the website....hope to have my order in soon.....


Great to hear!

----------


## Ed Goist

> I just enquired agout a big mon from the website....hope to have my order in soon.....


Congratulations! Should be awesome.
Traditional set-up or modern set-up?
Be sure to post pictures.

----------


## majorbanjo

I enquired about a Big Mon with modern set-up; upgraded wood and james tailpeice..got a quick response and I've sent back a couple of questions.....hopefully I can make it work......:-)

----------


## majorbanjo

Any opinions on the violin varnish necks...? Good or bad.....take it or leave it....advantages...etc..?

----------


## nickster

> Any opinions on the violin varnish necks...? Good or bad.....take it or leave it....advantages...etc..?


Majorbanjo,
I have a speed neck on my banjo because of tacky perspiration from my hands. I have a Northfield F5 with the standard varnish neck and don't have any problem with friction. I don't think it's worth the extra money. IMHO.

Nick

----------


## majorbanjo

OK...it's official; have the paypal receipt to prove it....I'm on the list for a Big Mon.......estimated arrival.....February.....sooo....back to playing my Loar LM 400VS for a while......
Trey

----------


## yankees1

I'm sure that Northfield are good instruments and a great value. However, without the Mandolin Cafe I doubt if they would have reached the pinnacle that they have reached or at least it would have taken a lot longer to reach the demand they have earned.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Discounts for members? Anyone? hint hint

----------


## Scotti Adams

> I'm sure that Northfield are good instruments and a great value. However, without the Mandolin Cafe I doubt if they would have reached the pinnacle that they have reached or at least it would have taken a lot longer to reach the demand they have earned.


Uh..isnt that the way it is with about eveything theses days? Long live the power of the internet.

----------


## Keith Witty

Well, Northfield has raised its prices. F-styles are now $3000

This sucks for me.

----------


## extremescene

> Well, Northfield has raised its prices. F-styles are now $3000
> 
> This sucks for me.


Better cough up $100 and place an order with Elderly before they change their website!  You'll have 3-5 months to save the rest!

----------


## baptist mando55

Im sure thet are very good mandolins but for 3000 dollars. I would look for an old Flatiron or some small builder. Flatirons wiill never be worth less if you keep it 20 years

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> Im sure thet are very good mandolins but for 3000 dollars. I would look for an old Flatiron or some small builder. Flatirons wiill never be worth less if you keep it 20 years


Or the incredible looking Bulldog that's in the classifieds right now.  And you can have it next week. 

I'm sure Northfield is still as good as they come.

----------


## baptist mando55

08 Gibson F5g  at the mandolin store 3,249 not a bad buy. Is not this the same guy that started the buzz about blue chip that started this thread. He knows how to market

----------


## G. Fisher

> Im sure thet are very good mandolins but for 3000 dollars. I would look for an old Flatiron or some small builder. Flatirons wiill never be worth less if you keep it 20 years


How do you know Northfield mandolins will be worth less?

----------


## baptist mando55

A 1987  top of the line Flatiron is worth More than a 1987 top of the line Kentucky so it just seems reasonable.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Granted..Ive only played one North Field but it was better than any Flatiron or Kentucky Ive ever met.

----------


## kenny m

Every time I find something I want and go to saving for it the price goes up faster than I can save which means I'll just keep playing what I got. Not sure if MAS for a Northfield will go away though.

----------


## Links

> Well, Northfield has raised its prices. F-styles are now $3000
> 
> This sucks for me.


Keith  -  I thought you had already ordered one.  I'm on the list for a second one (have been for several months) and feel sure that both Elderly and Northfield will honor the old price for those who sent in a deposit before the price increase.

----------


## Scotti Adams

I was told a month ago when I ordered mine that the prices would be going up soon. One of the reasons I ordered when I did.

----------


## Keith Witty

> Keith  -  I thought you had already ordered one.  I'm on the list for a second one (have been for several months) and feel sure that both Elderly and Northfield will honor the old price for those who sent in a deposit before the price increase.


Nope... I'm steadily saving, I was less than 1000 away, could of had it ordered by my birthday, possibly by Christmas if mis padres would be willing to help out. Now I'm 1,500 out, and it's pushing acceptability from mis padres. They still pay for most of my things, so I won't do something that I don't have their approval on. 

Though instruments have been the exception in a lot of cases....

----------


## majorbanjo

Wow....my timing couldn't have been better....I got in right under the wire before they raised prices...:-)......I had no idea at the time I ordered a price hike was looming.....I'm never that lucky.....maybe things are looking up.....

----------


## Ed Goist

> Well, Northfield has raised its prices. F-styles are now $3000
> ...snip...


And $2K for A-styles.

From a purely marketing and business plan perspective, it will be very interesting to see how Northfield's pricing move (into a category that includes so many domestic builders) will affect market reaction.

----------


## majorbanjo

I do see where premium wood upgrade option has dropped from$1000 to $600 and the violin varnish neck dropped from $300 to $200....

----------


## daviddyer

Hi, Im a first time poster from San Antonio, Texas and Im trying to find a Northfield Mandolin to play so I can see if I want one. Ill be in Nashville next weekend (Sept. 22-25) but cant stay long enough to see the Northfield booth at IBMA. Ill also be in Dallas the weekend of Oct. 14-16), but otherwise Im down in San Antonio and cant find anyone who has one. Ive been in touch with Adrian at Northfield but so far havent been able to play one, which Id really like to do before I order. Ive heard they are a great choice for a less-than-$3000 mandolin. Can anybody point me toward one?

----------


## majorbanjo

Does anyone know if my Big Mon will fit in a standard mandolin case?  I've got a nice case that I kept an 85' carlson signed flatiron in before I traded the mandolin for a guitar...I was intending to keep it in that case.....but now knowing the big mon is bigger.....it might not fit....??

----------


## Scotti Adams

You shouldnt have a problem. Most cases have enough wiggle room to accomodate the 5mm bigger size. Thats not alot. The "Big Mon" body style is just slightly different than the standard size. Its increased 5mm in the width of the body, at its widest point.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Seems like I read somewhere on here that "those older Gibsons were bigger then the new ones". Is that what Northfield is trying to achieve with the Big Mon?

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Seems like I read somewhere on here that "those older Gibsons were bigger then the new ones". Is that what Northfield is trying to achieve with the Big Mon?


You can read the reasoning behind the reason on their site. Has nothing to do with the older Gibbys

----------


## Keith Witty

Just talked to my parents about myself setting up a payment plan to them. That way they get their money back, and I get a Northfield while they are still within reason. Another 500 dollar raise and I won't be able to, by the time I saved up that kind of money they will have gone up another 500, or even more.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Played my dads black topped F friday...man has that thing opened up. I thought it sounded just fine before but after a month of his thumpin on it ..its a different beast now.

----------


## majorbanjo

I was going to go with the blacktop because I love the look, but after looking at the pictures on their website I decided on a the more traditional look......

----------


## yankees1

> Just talked to my parents about myself setting up a payment plan to them. That way they get their money back, and I get a Northfield while they are still within reason. Another 500 dollar raise and I won't be able to, by the time I saved up that kind of money they will have gone up another 500, or even more.


 Price already raised!

----------


## Keith Witty

> Price already raised!


I mean again, to 3500. I was the one who originally posted that their prices had gone up lol

----------


## Steve Ostrander

Elderly has raised the prices on Northfield. The F5 model is now $3000 and the A5 is $2100.  You knew it had to happen.  I was going to order one but that blew my budget.  :Frown:

----------


## William Smith

Howdy pickers,,3G is not too bad to pay for what ya get!!,,Real high quility mando for the bucks,,,,You can find used ones sometimes and to me used is better than new!some of the hard work has been done to break em in a little for ya...There is a used Northfield in the classifieds right now for a great price!,I'd love to buy her but already have one.its like Jerry Reed said "ya know whats better than one bologna sandwich Two".. :Grin:

----------


## Ed Goist

Just making sure all you Northfield lovers know that there is currently a Northfield F5 being offered in the Cafe Classifieds.
No financial interest on my part.

----------


## Keith Witty

Already inquired upon, Ed.  :Grin:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## extremescene

> Already inquired upon, Ed.


Good luck!

----------


## Keith Witty

Thank you! Pray for me lol

Slightly serious, slightly not... Can't decide. All I know is that I want that mandolin.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> Thank you! Pray for me lol
> 
> Slightly serious, slightly not... Can't decide. All I know is that I want that mandolin.


Well - if you were ready last week to get in line and pay $3000 for a new one that won't arrive until next Feb, sounds like it's a no brainer to me to jump on this one  :Smile:    Besides I don't think you'll have any trouble passing it on to another player should you decide not to keep it for whatever reason and get your money back.

----------


## pdb

Everything I have read, seen, and heard points to a great mandolin.  Here is my issue:  The price has increased by 50% in a very short period of time ($2,000 to now $3,000).  Other chinese manufacturers have not gone up in this time frame.  Eastman actually lowered the price on their 815 model during this time.  Eastman and The Loar have both held their prices.  
I am glad there is a demand for these mando's.  I just think their pricing structure has escalated too dramatically.  In this recessionary economy,  I haven't noticed Weber, Collings, or Gibson increasing their mando prices like this...nuff said.

----------


## extremescene

> Everything I have read, seen, and heard points to a great mandolin.  Here is my issue:  The price has increased by 50% in a very short period of time ($2,000 to now $3,000).  Other chinese manufacturers have not gone up in this time frame.  Eastman actually lowered the price on their 815 model during this time.  Eastman and The Loar have both held their prices.  
> I am glad there is a demand for these mando's.  I just think their pricing structure has escalated too dramatically.  In this recessionary economy,  I haven't noticed Weber, Collings, or Gibson increasing their mando prices like this...nuff said.


As long as the demand exceeds production, prices will rise. The companies you mentioned arent exceeding production capacity lately. Collings had to start building ukes and electrics to keep their employees busy once the recession hit.  

Glad I ordered mine at the old price!

----------


## majorbanjo

Economies have scale......things are getting worse for some and better for others......Northfield appartently continues to get better...for the moment.....

----------


## yankees1

> Everything I have read, seen, and heard points to a great mandolin.  Here is my issue:  The price has increased by 50% in a very short period of time ($2,000 to now $3,000).  Other chinese manufacturers have not gone up in this time frame.  Eastman actually lowered the price on their 815 model during this time.  Eastman and The Loar have both held their prices.  
> I am glad there is a demand for these mando's.  I just think their pricing structure has escalated too dramatically.  In this recessionary economy,  I haven't noticed Weber, Collings, or Gibson increasing their mando prices like this...nuff said.


  Supply and demand!! Time will tell !

----------


## Keith Witty

Well this sucks. I inquired about it and told him I couldn't officially put it in stone to get it until tomorrow morning, and he sold it 3 hours later to someone else. Kind of a punch to the gut.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> Well this sucks. I inquired about it and told him I couldn't officially put it in stone to get it until tomorrow morning, and he sold it 3 hours later to someone else. Kind of a punch to the gut.


Keith - I really am sorry to hear that.  I knew how much you've been saving for one. Did you have an agreement with the seller that he would hold the mando until tomorrow? If not, usually the person who is the first one who has the money and say 'I'll take it' gets the mandolin.  Perhaps the buyer is someone who may have inquired about it before you did? Just hard to say what may have happened.  I've had great instruments slipped through my hand in the past that if I see something I want, I usually go in and let the seller know my intention to buy it right away.  This would help the seller sees that I'm not one of the tire kickers looking for more information. 

Again - sorry that you had missed this one.  Who knows - maybe the buyer for some reason ends up backing out, or decide not to keep the mandolin once he or she receives it. Let the seller know you're interested and ask to be kept on the list as a backup in case the deal falls through.  You'd never know.

----------


## yankees1

> Well this sucks. I inquired about it and told him I couldn't officially put it in stone to get it until tomorrow morning, and he sold it 3 hours later to someone else. Kind of a punch to the gut.


 The early bird gets the worm!

----------


## Don Grieser

But the second mouse gets the cheese!

----------


## yankees1

> But the second mouse gets the cheese!


 Whats the first mouse get?

----------


## Ed Goist

> Whats the first mouse get?


*Snap!*...

----------


## johnny5

Economies have scale......things are getting worse for some and better for others......Northfield appartently continues to get better...for the moment.....
this is the crux of the issue. northfield has a lot of buzz right now. the question is how high does the price get before they aren't buzzworthy anymore. a mandolin of northfield's quality for 2k is certainly a deal worth looking at. 3k? I dunno, for my money, there's better options out there.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hey Everyone! Come by and check out some new instruments at Elderly's booth here at the IBMA We've got our first ever Big Mon style A mandolin, with an Engelmann top + a few different mandolins with custom options we built special for the IBMA show. During the week we'll be getting together with several players and will be streaming some of the event live to our website. The video will be captured with my iphone and streamed using an application called Qik. Tune in soon to get a peak at the instruments we have on hand here at the booth. http://www.northfieldinstruments.com...orthfield-live

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Quote - _"the question is how high does the price get before they aren't buzzworthy anymore. A mandolin of Northfield's quality for 2k is certainly a deal worth looking at. 3k ? ...."_  . I raised exactly the same point in a previous post.To keep their Mandolins on the top spot for their (increased) price range,they'll now have to ensure that their build quality is really top notch. Any sliding away from their 'best' will certainly result in folk looking elsewhere,& you can bet your last $
that prospective buyers have already left the queue. 
   Have Northfield given the reason behind the current price hike ? - i haven't seen an explanation on here,
                                 Ivan

----------


## Brent Hutto

I think they aspire to compete as peers of Weber or Collings rather than Kentucky or Eastman. Given the enthusiastic response to their instruments initially you'd think now was as good a time as any to switch to premium pricing rather than staying in the no-mans-land around 2k for F5 models...not really low-end pricing but undercutting the premium brands. 

They may fail doing this but still better than trying to move upmarket a few years later after the buzz and hard-to-get mystique has dissipated, no?

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I applaud Northfield's efforts to produce high quality instruments at a 'fair' price,but a huge price hike right now isn't a good thing,& as i said before,there will already be folk looking elsewhere. Some folks will maybe look to high quality 'used' instruments from makers with a long reputation for quality building,
                                                                Ivan

----------


## yankees1

> I applaud Northfield's efforts to produce high quality instruments at a 'fair' price,but a huge price hike right now isn't a good thing,& as i said before,there will already be folk looking elsewhere. Some folks will maybe look to high quality 'used' instruments from makers with a long reputation for quality building,
>                                                                 Ivan


  Finding a used high quality " F5" from a maker who has been building for a long period of time and has the reputation to go along with it while staying in the same price range of the Northfield might be difficult ! Huge price increase ?  yes ! Especially on the A model ( percentage wise) but $3000. for a "F5" which most seem to feel is  a high quality instrument is still a bargain compared to other high quality F5 mandolins.

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

> Whats the first mouse get?


Killed by the trap.

----------


## yankees1

> Killed by the trap.


 Cubs the first mouse and Cards the second??  :Smile:

----------


## Glassweb

> Finding a used high quality " F5" from a maker who has been building for a long period of time and has the reputation to go along with it while staying in the same price range of the Northfield might be difficult ! Huge price increase ?  yes ! Especially on the A model ( percentage wise) but $3000. for a "F5" which most seem to feel is  a high quality instrument is still a bargain compared to other high quality F5 mandolins.


True 'nuff!

----------


## G. Fisher

> Quote - [I]" Any sliding away from their 'best' will certainly result in folk looking elsewhere,& you can bet your last $ that prospective buyers have already left the queue. 
>    Have Northfield given the reason behind the current price hike ? - i haven't seen an explanation on here,
>                                  Ivan



Do you have any proof of this?

----------


## yankees1

> Quote - _"the question is how high does the price get before they aren't buzzworthy anymore. A mandolin of Northfield's quality for 2k is certainly a deal worth looking at. 3k ? ...."_  . I raised exactly the same point in a previous post.To keep their Mandolins on the top spot for their (increased) price range,they'll now have to ensure that their build quality is really top notch. Any sliding away from their 'best' will certainly result in folk looking elsewhere,& you can bet your last $
> that prospective buyers have already left the queue. 
>    Have Northfield given the reason behind the current price hike ? - i haven't seen an explanation on here,
>                                  Ivan


 Prospective buyers already left?? Just give Elderly a call  and see how long the list is for a Northfield! List is growing! If  quality goes down because they are attempting to get the finished product out too quickly due to demand than I would agree!

----------


## baptist mando55

> Prospective buyers already left?? Just give Elderly a call  and see how long the list is for a Northfield! List is growing! If  quality goes down because they are attempting to get the finished product out too quickly due to demand than I would agree!


How many have been built. Is it too early to call them great?

----------


## yankees1

> How many have been built. Is it too early to call them great?


  I'm not calling them great ( not even heard or played one) but----the demand is there and many players give very glowing reports on them!

----------


## baptist mando55

Does anybody know how many have been  Built?

----------


## hedgehog

How many Lloyd Loar mandolins were made?  How many did Lloyde Loar have to make before they were considered to be great? I bet there are more Northfields than there are Loars.

----------


## baptist mando55

> How many Lloyd Loar mandolins were made?  How many did Lloyde Loar have to make before they were considered to be great? I bet there are more Northfields than there are Loars.


Yes but theve been building a reputation since 1922.

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

> Cubs the first mouse and Cards the second??



I hope that cheese is full of poison.

----------


## Ed Goist

No need to worry ColdBeerGoCubs...I'm thinking the Phillies are packing some powerful juice this Fall.

----------


## yankees1

> No need to worry ColdBeerGoCubs...I'm thinking the Phillies are packing some powerful juice this Fall.


  Red Sox were suppose to run away with American League too, but----------------------! Phillie's are definitely favored, but------------------------!

----------


## yankees1

Getting back to Northfields----------when will the next batch of Northfields be delivered to Elderly ? I heard that the May orders have not been filled yet!

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

> No need to worry ColdBeerGoCubs...I'm thinking the Phillies are packing some powerful juice this Fall.


Yeah I know. It just doesn't seem to fill the void for some reason. I'm going all in on the Tigers.

----------


## yankees1

> Yeah I know. It just doesn't seem to fill the void for some reason. I'm going all in on the Tigers.


   Okay, you want to get back to baseball and not Northfields , so-------yes, I'm a Yankee fan but I would almost give anything to see the Cubs make to the world series! All the loyal Cub fans deserve it!  Wait till next year!

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

> Wait till next year!


Thats what my grandfather always said, and I won't tell you where that landed him.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Quote - _".....and see how long the list is for a Northfield !"_. Do you have any proof that the list might not have been even longer if they hadn't raised the price ?. Right now a 50% price rise is a LOT of cash for _some_ folks & they simply won't be able to afford a Northfield any more,especially if they're younger folks with little income other than maybe a weekend job.Those are the folks who will look elsewhere because they have to.
   Consider people like myself - i was actually considering importing a Northfield "A" style,but now, not only will i have to pay the price increase,but the import duty & tax that i'd have to pay will also increase - i'm out !, :Frown: 
                                                                                                                       Ivan

----------


## yankees1

> Quote - _".....and see how long the list is for a Northfield !"_. Do you have any proof that the list might not have been even longer if they hadn't raised the price ?. Right now a 50% price rise is a LOT of cash for _some_ folks & they simply won't be able to afford a Northfield any more,especially if they're younger folks with little income other than maybe a weekend job.Those are the folks who will look elsewhere because they have to.
>    Consider people like myself - i was actually considering importing a Northfield "A" style,but now, not only will i have to pay the price increase,but the import duty & tax that i'd have to pay will also increase - i'm out !,
>                                                                                                                        Ivan


  50 percent price increase ??? Am I missing something ???

----------


## SincereCorgi

> Quote - [I]Consider people like myself - i was actually considering importing a Northfield "A" style,but now, not only will i have to pay the price increase,but the import duty & tax that i'd have to pay will also increase - i'm out !, Ivan


I was tempted, too, Ivan, and the price increase kinda put the kibosh on that I mean, for $3K, I'd be most of the way to a really nice Collings F.

----------


## G. Fisher

I would think the list just got longer because there were people on the fence about ordering and they want to get in before another price increase.

What I don't understand is if the mandolin is as good or better than the more expensive names out there. Why are they not worth it with a $500 increase? People are happy to pay 3 times more for a Master Model that is built in the same manner by a small group of workers. Is it just because it's an imported mandolin or sour grapes that they didn't get in when the price was lower?

The same thing happened with Duff mandolins. They were $3500 at Elderly and got some positive reviews. The list filled and the price steadly increased to $8500 in about 7 years thats a %142 increase. 

How many of you that have been turned away because of the price increase have actually played a Northfield? I would never determine weather a mandolin is worth the price without seeing it in person and playing it.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Great point Greg.

----------


## yankees1

As I pointed out previously, Northfield raised their price from $2500. to $3000. and this is not a fifty percent price increase. The A model went up more than the F if you figure the percentage . I have not played a Northfield but if they play and sound as good as most people have expressed than I think they are still a good ( great ?) value!

----------


## pdb

undoubtedly you did miss something.  They were $2,000 on their basic f model.  They went to $2,500  for a very short period of time.  They just increased to $3,000 last week.

That is a 50 percent price increase...

----------


## Nick Triesch

As the Northfield mandolins go up in price,  entry level folks will just forget them and buy Eastman and Kentucky mandolins.  They are fast getting into Weber territory.  In two years,  they will cost $4000.  When that happens,  folks that will go the American route.  Greed always wins.  Kind of like Netflix.

----------


## G. Fisher

> undoubtedly you did miss something.  They were $2,000 on their basic f model.  They went to $2,500  for a very short period of time.  They just increased to $3,000 last week.
> 
> That is a 50 percent price increase...


They started @ $2000 then after the buzz at IBMA last year they went to $2500 and now almost a year later they are $3000 and that is a %50 increase. But, the increase from $2500 to $3000 is not %50 which is what the other post seems to suggest. 

Remember a few years ago when Gibson had a %33 increase? Most people just said "well costs are going up and they need to raise their prices." Why is that any different for Northfield or any other builder? 

It's been said endless times one this webpage. The instrument is worth what someone is willing to pay for it and apprently so far Northfiled mandolins have been worth what they are asking. Will they still be selling as many @ $3000? If the feedback continues to be good one could assume they would continue to gain popularity and value.

----------


## yankees1

> undoubtedly you did miss something.  They were $2,000 on their basic f model.  They went to $2,500  for a very short period of time.  They just increased to $3,000 last week.
> 
> That is a 50 percent price increase...


  Yes, I was figuring from the $2500. price as that is the only price I saw.

----------


## pdb

G. Fisher, maybe it's because in a global recession/ poor economy with high unemployment rates you just don't raise prices(or taxes for that matter).  Prices should only be raised when times are healthier and then moderation is the key.  50 percent increase in less than a year is not a moderate price increase!  These mando's are receiving rave reviews so I am sure they will have no trouble selling all they can produce even with the price increase.  It just doesn't pass the ethics smell test for me to do what they've done.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Who cares..Im getting one and thats all that matters to me. Its simple...if you want one pay the price..if not...dont. I see nothing wrong in how they are handling bizness....They have to make a livin as well.

----------


## Ed Goist

> As the Northfield mandolins go up in price,  entry level folks will just forget them and buy Eastman and Kentucky mandolins.  They are fast getting into Weber territory.  In two years,  they will cost $4000.  When that happens,  folks that will go the American route...snip...


Nick makes a great point here. I believe, in the American mandolin market (which, of course, is driven by the Bluegrass mandolin market), there is a price point above which the buyer will always choose a domestic builder regardless of product quality. 
I have no idea what that price point is, but it looks like Northfield's business plan might let us all know.
It will be very interesting to see how this plays out.

----------


## G. Fisher

> G. Fisher, maybe it's because in a global recession/ poor economy with high unemployment rates you just don't raise prices(or taxes for that matter).  Prices should only be raised when times are healthier and then moderation is the key.  50 percent increase in less than a year is not a moderate price increase!  These mando's are receiving rave reviews so I am sure they will have no trouble selling all they can produce even with the price increase.  It just doesn't pass the ethics smell test for me to do what they've done.


It would be nice if that was the way things worked. However, builders no matter who it is don't just rub their hands together and poof there's a mandolin. The prices on everything go up for any builder or any business. Costs for rent, materials, power, heat, employees, shipping the list can be endless. That is all figured into production costs and final sale price.

I don't understand why some people think that with a price increase that the builder is making a killing. There's just a lot more to it than that.

----------


## tkdboyd

"It just doesn't pass the ethics smell test for me to do what they've done."
Demand and Supply (Had a Scottish Econ prof who stressed the phrase Demand and Supply, rather than Supply and Demand due to graphing) has no ethics...just an equilibrium. 

As for business ethics, I find it much more ethical for Northfield, Elderly, Adrian, etc...to raise the price in effect limiting the number of persons to get on the list, rather than keeping the same prices and risk issues with raw materials, shipping, tariffs, etc...that could hamper their ability to meet the obligations to their customers. 

If I remember correctly there has been more than one builder who has gotten themselves in trouble over extending themselves, by not saying no. Northfield raising their price and possibly meeting equilibrium, will have the same affect as refusing orders. Or at least it should.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone. Having a great time here at the IBMA. Just uploaded some new videos today to the front page of our site www.northfieldmandolins.com  Once again we'd like to congratulate Adam Steffey and The Boxcars for all the nominations and awards they received last night. It's been thrilling, to say the least, to hang out this week and listen to these monster players check out our new mandolins. We'll have some very special recordings (audio and video) to share once we've had time to digest things and edit them together.

As for the price increase.... Lots of interesting comments here. I'll try and give you my reasoning. It should suffice to say, as some of you already have, that everything is getting more expensive--that would be the short answer. However, I know you're all looking for details so here are just a few. 

- We're a small, young company. We're 5 guys. We don't build banjos, and violins and ukuleles and a host of other things. We build only a small number of mandolins, a mere fraction of the other companies/factories both here in the US and overseas, every month. This is it for us and we're a shop that has hopes of being around for a long time. Of course we want to offer the best value we can and we respect everyone's ideas regarding comparing pricing to other instruments, etc..but we're a single company and we're interested in what will keep us stable as a shop. This is not all about marketing and price points. This is about what we know it'll take to sustain things and keep us on the right track towards growth.

- Materials costs have risen. Timber is up and hard to get, especially when you're buying the quality level that we are. When we're lucky we find wood direct from the source, a land owner. The rest of the time we're buying the highest quality material from exactly the same people that the people/companies we idolize are buying from. We're taking raw materials, at high prices, and are shipping them all over the world to make our mandolin the best we can make them, utilizing our team. Our costs in this regard are absolutely higher than most builders and their rising.

- Currency exchange, and cash flow: We're an international company and we have two different organizations, One in the US and one in Qingdao. Currency valuation has changed considerably over the last 2 years. We're also not in a position to borrow large amounts of money to float our business. Everything we do is with our very limited cash flow. The US $ buys us far less than it did 2 years ago.

- Wholesale vs Direct: As I'm sure you're aware, an MSRP and a wholesale price for distribution or dealer sale price are two completely different things. Over the last 2 years we have sold a large portion of our instruments through our friends at Elderly. There are major advantages, and there are costs associated with this type of business model. As we've improved and honed in on different custom options we've been able to take more direct orders which have helped us become more profitable. But if you really want to know, this start-up has been a very expensive one. We have yet to really make any $ outside of the machinery, example instruments, and fantastic material (of which we have a nice stash of now) that we've been lucky enough to accumulate. Without any question, every single dime has gone back into this business to make it better. We've got our sights set on improving every year and I know that we have improved by leaps and bounds since we started. Surely a better product deserves a higher price. 

"Entry" Level: For some reason there are those that have us pegged as a great entry level choice, and now that we've raised our prices we're out of the running. Simply put, we do not aspire to compete with any labeling, regarding neither the price point or the origin of manufacture. We are trying to make the best mandolins we can, using time tested techniques, years and years of intense research, and the best materials we can. our approach is far more similar to far higher prices builders than you might think. A french polished varnish finish on some very valuable red spruce and figured maple is not an entry level approach and no "entry" or beginner level experience could pull it off. It's very difficult to make these mandolins, the way we do. That skill level requires a huge amount of time and practice and all that time has cost us a lot. We wouldn't want it any other way and we have to be real about it. We're not looking to be the best "bargain" out there, that's not our mission.

Hope all of this helps. Not sure if it will. Good luck to everyone and keep in touch. I hope we're able to visit face to face sometime over a few mandolins. The proof is always in the pickin'.

Adrian
The Northfield Workshop

----------


## Scotti Adams

Thanks Adrian....now we have it....the rest of the story. Seems pretty straight forward to me. Just seems there are natural born whiners in the world which in some respect I could be thrown in that basket..but not when it comes to manolins. :0)

Alot of you ol timers probably remember how I raved about all the mandos I brought to this board. I still stand firm on all of those thoughts and raves. But...Im telling you....these mandos are the real deal. They are a great built...great sounding mandolin. So all the griping over the price hike falls on deafened ears with me. Even at $3000 they are the best bang for the buck. NO FINANCIAL INTEREST > I had to get in line just like the others and pay the going price. NO PROBLEM. Look at me...I didnt fall off the turnip truck last night.

----------


## Brent Hutto

There ain't a thing in the world unethical about a price increase unless maybe you're selling water to someone dying of thirst. My own guess is they ought to move upmarket while the time is ripe as the current buzz for their product is about a favorable as it could possibly be. 

Certainly makes more sense than waiting a couple years until the waiting list is filled and the internet forums are buzzing with The Next Big Thing and trying to raise prices then. Seems like they're following a pretty logical progression to me. Start out selling at a price that makes sense even before the word of mouth gets started. If the product isn't well received you can just keep selling it at a bargain price, if it does get good reviews that's the time to charge commensurate with the perceived quality.

----------


## majorbanjo

Great read adrian......although in my opinion....you didn't "owe" anyone an explanation as some have implied.....and a good mandolin is a good mandolin regardless of labels folks try to apply....most of those folks spent too much on their mandolins and are just trying to justify it be stating you're entry level......  I really don't understand the comment about at a price point folks will turn domestic (meaning US).....folks still buy gilchrist....he's not domestic last time I checked......I think his mandolins sell for prices over $2,500...maybe...heck I can't remember.....most great violin makers travel overseas to learn techniques they apply here in the states.....go to the Jonathan Cooper website......I've got one of his fiddles.....I don't typically like new instruments...but his are killer....

----------


## kenny m

I read in a post above that northfield was getting into weber's range but being the owner of a fairly early Weber their price has almost doubled since I bought mine. I got in on weber when they were cheap, if only I could have gotten in on northfield the same way. Maybe one day after they are old and beat up I can afford one.

----------


## Mandosummers

Looking at the Northfield forum thread, I noticed it was started after IBMA last year.  Since then...

The Northfield thread has been at the top of the "Looking for information about mandolins" forum list for nearing a year now.

A Northfield mandolin was used on the IBMA instrumental of the year.

Adam Steffey played a Northfield at the IBMA award show.

Other big time players like Nick Keen, Aaron Ramsey, and Ermory Lester still like to play their Northfields on stage.

Most new owners continue to rave about their Northfields.


What a year for Northfield.  Congratulations guys!!

----------


## yankees1

> Looking at the Northfield forum thread, I noticed it was started after IBMA last year.  Since then...
> 
> The Northfield thread has been at the top of the "Looking for information about mandolins" forum list for nearing a year now.
> 
> A Northfield mandolin was used on the IBMA instrumental of the year.
> 
> Adam Steffey played a Northfield at the IBMA award show.
> 
> Other big time players like Nick Keen, Aaron Ramsey, and Ermory Lester still like to play their Northfields on stage.
> ...


  Never heard a Northfield played or played one myself but if they are that good as mentioned above than I think they are a bargain at their current price!

----------


## red7flag

Got a chance to play two F5 style Northfields at the Elderly booth at IBMA.  They were very strong.  Easy to play.  There is real improvement in the finish in the newer ones.  I preferred the tone of the older one that was owned by one of the staff.  The staff member stated that he prefers the newer F5s tone and workmanship.  He said that Northfield now has reduced the size of the body to be more in line with Loar specs.  I was very impressed with both.

----------


## Glassweb

For 3k a Northfield F5 is a SCREAMING deal. Get in line brothers and sisters...

----------


## Russ Jordan

Anybody got a report on the Big Mon A model?

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

We all know that materials do increase in price,but i haven't noticed a price hike of any significance (or any at all) in _other makes_ of Mandolin that use similar materials.
   I think our real problem with the price increase is that the Northfield mandolins are very good, & the original prices were low enough to draw people in - then the price hike. I feel that the rise in price has far more to do with the great popularity of the Northfields than material costs. If they'd priced them at the current price point originally,we wouldn't be so disappointed - & they'd still be good instruments for that price,
                                                   Ivan

----------


## yankees1

> We all know that materials do increase in price,but i haven't noticed a price hike of any significance (or any at all) in _other makes_ of Mandolin that use similar materials.
>    I think our real problem with the price increase is that the Northfield mandolins are very good, & the original prices were low enough to draw people in - then the price hike. I feel that the rise in price has far more to do with the great popularity of the Northfields than material costs. If they'd priced them at the current price point originally,we wouldn't be so disappointed - & they'd still be good instruments for that price,
>                                                    Ivan


  Finally-------we agree on something Ivan!  :Smile:

----------


## G. Fisher

> We all know that materials do increase in price,but i haven't noticed a price hike of any significance (or any at all) in _other makes_ of Mandolin that use similar materials.
>                                                    Ivan


There is a well known builder who's price was around $11,000 that went to $17,000 with in the last year.

----------


## yankees1

> There is a well known builder who's price was around $11,000 that went to $17,000 with in the last year.


                              Builder ??

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> Builder ??


Bob Altman.

----------


## yankees1

> Bob Altman.


  Supply and demand!

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Exactly. It's the builder's right to change prices as they see fit. Don't understand all the whining and charges of poor ethics.

----------


## yankees1

> Exactly. It's the builder's right to change prices as they see fit. Don't understand all the whining and charges of poor ethics.


 DITTO! A builder can charge whatever he/she wants and if a quality instrument isn't built customers won't buy! If it is quality there will be customers ! If the price is too high customers can always look elsewhere!

----------


## Glassweb

The most expensive, luthier-made mandolin is still WAY less costly than a top-tier modern violin. Now I can't say for sure, but I have a feeling it takes a bunch more materials and time to make a pro quality F5. Is that an accurate statement? Frankly I have no idea... just "speculatin' about a hypothesis". *

* O'Doole in Miller's Crossing

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Exactly. It's the builder's right to change prices as they see fit. Don't understand all the whining and charges of poor ethics.


Agreed, some folks have too much time on their hands.

----------


## yankees1

> Agreed, some folks have too much time on their hands.


  Yep, I've got the time and I spend it practicing my Old Wave which is a bargain mandolin!

----------


## G. Fisher

> The most expensive, luthier-made mandolin is still WAY less costly than a top-tier modern violin. Now I can't say for sure, but I have a feeling it takes a bunch more materials and time to make a pro quality F5. Is that an accurate statement? Frankly I have no idea... just "speculatin' about a hypothesis". *
> 
> * Sargeant O'Doule in Miller's Crossing


I've been told that It is well known in those circles that some builders buy mass produced violins and take them apart and re-voice them. Then they are sold at a substantial price.

----------


## yankees1

> I've been told that It is well known in those circles that some builders buy mass produced violins and take them apart and re-voice them. Then they are sold at a substantial price.


  I doubt if the top luthiers do this!

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Yep, I've got the time and I spend it practicing my Old Wave which is a bargain mandolin!


 Old Waves have always interested me, what model do you have?

----------


## G. Fisher

> I doubt if the top luthiers do this!


What I was told is the extent of what I know about violin builders.  :Smile:

----------


## majorbanjo

People pay for tone, volume and playability......if it's got these three things over other makers.....I doubt folks will care whether it's made of partical board....or 1000 year old maple that's been hand selected and varnished......although reading these boards....I'm convinced that someone will not buy the best sounding mandolin out there....just because it's not made out of the right wood.....or not varnished.....

----------


## yankees1

> Old Waves have always interested me, what model do you have?


 Oval A and everything about it is top notch and a very reasonable price ( $2600)

----------


## Willie Poole

Majkor bnajo...I agree with you, a lot of people are more concerned with who the maker is of a mandolin rather than what it sounds like...A lot of people think that because a mando is made by a popular builder that it is always going to be a great buy....I always try ot buy American made products but about a year ago I bought a Kentucky KM-900 because I had heard so much good things about them and I wanted an A model, I will say that it sounds as good as anything I have played in the past 15 years...It is not the holy grail of mandolins and has a few cosmetic things that aren`t what I like, like small frets and a narrow neck but sound wise it is a killer and I love it and play it as often as any of the other mandolins that I have, at some shows I take as many as three mandolins with me and play a different one on each set and tape most of the shows and listen to see how much difference there is in sound and that makes an interesting trial run for all mandolins....

    As mentioned on here even Loars all have different sounds, all are good but different so one cannot rely on a original Loar to use as a comparison when trying to decide what he wants in a mandolin, I would say the same goes for all brands, some sound different than others and it is all subjective and some people like different sounds for the type of music they play, that is why I never try and comvince anyone of what mandolin they should buy, try as many as you can and one will speak to you, maybe more than one then the fun begins, trying to decide on which one you will end up with....

----------


## baptist mando55

> Supply and demand!


 Harry West has a new one for around 9000

----------


## red7flag

I spent some time at the Altman booth.  The 17k Altman is his Loar copy, like the one he made for Mike Marshall.  I don't know the production differences.  If one of you more knowledgeable than I am could expand, that would be helpful.  This was not just a price increase, that much I am pretty sure.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I doubt very much that *Bob Altman* uses the same materials that Northfield use & i'm NOT implying that Northfield use 'inferior' materials,simply that they come from a far less expensive source. The instruments that i was refering to where the Eastman's / 'The Loars' / Kentucky's etc. - instruments that are made in the 'Pac.rim' countries or China. None of those instruments has gone up in any significant way - at least, looking at the current UK pricing they haven't.
*  Yankees1* - I'm sure we'd agree on_ many more things_ than Mandolin prices & the reasons thereof ,
                                                                                                                                                     Ivan

----------


## yankees1

> I doubt very much that *Bob Altman* uses the same materials that Northfield use & i'm NOT implying that Northfield use 'inferior' materials,simply that they come from a far less expensive source. The instruments that i was refering to where the Eastman's / 'The Loars' / Kentucky's etc. - instruments that are made in the 'Pac.rim' countries or China. None of those instruments has gone up in any significant way - at least, looking at the current UK pricing they haven't.
> *  Yankees1* - I'm sure we'd agree on_ many more things_ than Mandolin prices & the reasons thereof ,
>                                                                                                                                                      Ivan


 There you go Ivan, we just agreed again!!  :Smile:

----------


## JeffD

I could spend as much as a vintage Loar trying to learn on my own, buy the tools and equipment, by lots of wood to screw up, and eventually, if I am very lucky, produce a mediocre mandolin at best.

----------


## yankees1

Any update on the next Northfield deliveries to Elderly?

----------


## Scotti Adams

I know mines due in late Jan or early Feb. and it was ordered on 8/12

----------


## Mandosummers

I stopped by the Elderly booth at IBMA with my Northfield.  I played it along with the three other F models they had on display.  I was really surprised how similar they all sounded.  You could definitely tell they were siblings.  All were great sounding mandos.

----------


## yankees1

Hey Adrian, any update on current  production schedule?

----------


## Mandosummers

I don't know if you guys are watching this but this was just in the news.... "In a rare showing of bipartisanship, the Senate passed a bill on Tuesday targeting China's undervalued currency....And if a nation (China) is accused of having an undervalued currency and makes no effort to rebalance the currency for three months or more, that's when the tariffs kick in." 

Northfield may soon have to compete here in the states on a different playing field altogehter???

----------


## Brent Hutto

Key words are "accused", "makes no effort"...

----------


## reverhar

> Anybody got a report on the Big Mon A model?


Hey Russ,  I got to play the Big Mon A out in Nashville during the IBMA.  Noisy room but I think it was a very strong mandolin with similar tone and volume to the Northfield F models.

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Hey gang, I just took delivery of #124 Big Mon and let me tell you its a great mandolin. 
I had never seen a Northfield in person but took a shot and ordered one. I am very very pleased with this instrument. Beautiful workmanship, great attention to detail and superb finish. The tone is there too, pleanty of volume, punchy yet sweet, and you can really feel it resonate through your chest when you whack it. I opted for the modern set up with larger frets and short fingerboard extension.  I went with the standard wood selection and the flame is very pronounced. All in all a smart move and better yet I got it before the price increase. My compliements to Adrian and the crafts people who put this thing together. Oh the case.....very cool.

I'll try to get some pics for you all in the near future

----------


## majorbanjo

Very Nice.....how long between order and delivery...I just ordered a big mon with premium wood in the modern style.....was told around Feb...Please post some pictures!

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

majorbanjo- I think it was about 3-4 months

----------


## George R. Lane

With regards to the Northfield #56, for sale in the classifieds does anyone know who the professional was?

----------


## G. Fisher

> With regards to the Northfield #56, for sale in the classifieds does anyone know who the professional was?


Clay Hess according to the Northfield website.

----------


## George R. Lane

Thanks.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

I'm guessing #56 is sold already? That was quick. George are you the lucky new owner?

----------


## George R. Lane

No. I didn't pop for that one. I am very happy with my Weber.

----------


## goochy

Folks,

I am the new owner to be.  I've been looking to upgrade my mandolin for a few months now and have been researching all of the forum threads and surfing all of the dealer's websites so as to aid in my purchase decision.  With the recent price increase, I thought maybe a Norhtfield was not in my future but the #56 looked very tempting.  I was hesitant about buying a musical instrument "sight-unseen", but considering all the positive press on these mandolins, I decided to take the plunge.  I offer my thanks to all the mando cafe forum posters for the insight provided which led to this purchase.

Regards,

Jim Gooch

----------


## George R. Lane

Jim,
Congratulations. I hope it is all you expect it to be.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Some brands of mandolins are probably just fine to buy sight unseen or rather strings unplayed. And Northfield is one of them. The odds of you getting a bad one are slim to none.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Congrats Jim. Looking forward to a detailed report / impressions once the mandolin is in your hands.

----------


## JeffD

> Congrats Jim. Looking forward to a detailed report / impressions once the mandolin is in your hands.


Yes, let us know.

----------


## yankees1

I have been told by Adrian that there will several Norhfield's delivered in the next week or so!

----------


## Northfield mando

Hey all, just put some great audio clips up on our site of the jam session we held at the 2011 IBMA. Check it out http://northfieldinstruments.com/med...=album&album=2
hope you enjoy!

----------


## John Adrihan

> Some brands of mandolins are probably just fine to buy sight unseen or rather strings unplayed. And Northfield is one of them. The odds of you getting a bad one are slim to none.


I will have to respectfully disagree with this. I just played a Northfield. Fit an finish were good. Actually the top and back were very nice looking and the instrument looked good. However it was not very loud and the tone was less than desired to me. Which bothered me more than the volume. The playability was very good. If this would have been my order that I waited 5 months for I would have been very disapointed. What this has done for me though is cemented in me something that has been talked about abunch here - "never by a mandolin without playing it first" this is something that I will never do again.
This also put me on the side of the fence that Norfield made a mistake in raising their prices. Even the owner made the comment that he would not have bought it if he had played it first and that $3000 is REALLY pushing it. However I suppose one bad Northfield out of the hundered or sold and reported here is pretty good.

----------


## baptist mando55

3000 dolars is an awful lot to spend on something you cant be pretty sure on.

----------


## yankees1

> 3000 dolars is an awful lot to spend on something you cant be pretty sure on.


  Elderly gives you  24  hours to decide if you want to keep it or send back for full refund minus shipping.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hello Everyone. Always interesting to read these comments. Just a couple responses:
IMO, tone is a very subjective thing. It really takes a mind reader to know exactly what everyone will like. So, what we try and do is make our mandolins very consistently respond with the characteristics we've admired from other instruments we've studied, along with our own ideas about what we ,as a shop, like in a mandolin. We like an easy response, a mandolin that doesn't take a huge amount of effort to pull out the sound. We like the sound of wood more than strings and voice our tops so that the mid range is clear and powerful. We prefer a darker chop and thorough bass to a cutting treble, but want that sparkle at the top end so guys like Emory who play up the neck, where we can't, can really make it sing. However, even with all of this there are still variables that can change tone...variables that change all the time. Like: Humidity Levels, the bridge (the set-up and even the particular piece of ebony), the strings you use, your pick, your tailpiece (whether it's muted or it's ringing like crazy) and most of all your touch. Without question, this last variable is the hardest to figure from our end. Every mandolin sounds different, right..we all agree on that. However, that same mandolin will sound different depending on the person playing it, their posture when playing, their attack, how they hold their pick...and even what they like to play. Some play real close to the bridge and get a more harsh sound, some play only softly up at that sweet spot around the end of the fingerboard. Some play nothing but down strokes...others play with a more contemporary 16th note melodic style. That all changes the way we hear the mandolin and it also changes the way the mandolin responds over time and changes along with the person playing it. And, of course, our ears change too. What we like today, might not float our boats tomorrow.

Since the very beginning of our little shop, we have been in a backorder situation. Nearly 90% of all instruments we have made have been ordered, shipped without anyone outside of ourselves playing them. It's a very demanding predicament to be in actually and I think we've done very well at meeting or exceeding people's expectations. That's our number one goal. We surely don't want to send something out that people won't like. Of course, our mandolin can't possibly be everyone's ultimate axe. In the few cases that people have decided not to keep their mandolins they have been able to send them back, either directly to us or to Elderly. With special orders we're not going to make you keep something that you just don't like. With some custom orders, like ones where we've had to adjust the neck shape, or have customized the fingerboard, etc it gets harder to find another home for the same instrument, so taking them back can get tricky. We always encourage people to stay within our standard specification options because of this. In some cases we have had people purchase a new instrument with some standard specs, play it for a while and then order a custom instrument from us with special features. I guess what I'm trying to say is this: We absolutely realize the pressure to preform that we are under given the situation and the fact that nearly everyone is buying an instrument they haven't played yet. Myself, I am an avid player and collector. I worked at Elderly Instruments for many years doing exactly the same thing: selling higher priced instruments to people that hadn't played them yet. It's all about knowing your expectation as a buyer and communicating that to..well, me. I hope to get it right a more times that I get it wrong and if we work together that'll happen. I This forum has been a fantastic way to learn, develop and improve. Still, some (maybe most) will always feel more comfortable playing the exact instrument you're considering before pulling the trigger on a purchase. At some point we hope to have instruments available at places for people to try and buy. That'll take some time, as it is we're staring at dozens of orders...stretching into next spring. Orders haven't slowed so we'll just have to keep up the hard work and hope to impress all of those with orders on the books now...along with those that are on the "fence".

Last thing: For John A above. I'll put this offer out there: Please have the owner of that instrument call me 269.267.3678. Perhaps we can find a way to make it sound better. 

Thanks for reading. Hope you've all had a chance to download the tracks we put up yesterday. Some great moments.....Adrian

----------


## Gary Alter

I'd like to thank Adrian for his participation in these discussions and willingness to understand and respond to what us as 'picky' players are asking for. I've spoken with him several times and his patience and efforts to want to build the best instrument he can that will both meet his standards and please the customer is not so common nowadays.

----------


## robert.najlis

> Last thing: For John A above. I'll put this offer out there: Please have the owner of that instrument call me 269.267.3678. Perhaps we can find a way to make it sound better.


That's good customer service.

----------


## Willie Poole

I believe he needs to find more dealers to sell his product so a lot of us can get our hands on them and see what he makes...I see a lot of Weber and  Eastman dealers at festivals as well as Kentucky`s....Thats where most of us get the chance to play some new instruments....I know he said he was working on it but maybe he should have sent some of those that he sent to Elderly to some other dealers....Just sayin`....

    Willie

----------


## mandolirius

> I believe he needs to find more dealers to sell his product so a lot of us can get our hands on them and see what he makes...I see a lot of Weber and  Eastman dealers at festivals as well as Kentucky`s....Thats where most of us get the chance to play some new instruments....I know he said he was working on it but maybe he should have sent some of those that he sent to Elderly to some other dealers....Just sayin`....
> 
>     Willie


Why would they need to do that if the product is constantly on backorder? You don't need new dealers if you can't keep the ones you already have supplied with product.

----------


## Scotti Adams

I thought I would post these other options for peghead inlays  that Adrian sent me  a few weeks back. I opted for the 3rd one.  :Cool:

----------


## John Duncan

> I believe he needs to find more dealers to sell his product so a lot of us can get our hands on them and see what he makes...I see a lot of Weber and  Eastman dealers at festivals as well as Kentucky`s.
> 
>     Willie


I would love this too! However, my bet is that might be pretty tough for them right now. It would probably take a serious ramp up in production. Especially since Adrian said they work from back orders.  :Frown:

----------


## majorbanjo

> I thought I would post these other options for peghead inlays  that Adrian sent me  a few weeks back. I opted for the 3rd one.


That's the one I would have chosen......looks great..

----------


## John Adrihan

> Hello Everyone. Always interesting to read these comments. Just a couple responses:
> IMO, tone is a very subjective thing. It really takes a mind reader to know exactly what everyone will like. So, what we try and do is make our mandolins very consistently respond with the characteristics we've admired from other instruments we've studied, along with our own ideas about what we ,as a shop, like in a mandolin. We like an easy response, a mandolin that doesn't take a huge amount of effort to pull out the sound. We like the sound of wood more than strings and voice our tops so that the mid range is clear and powerful. We prefer a darker chop and thorough bass to a cutting treble, but want that sparkle at the top end so guys like Emory who play up the neck, where we can't, can really make it sing. However, even with all of this there are still variables that can change tone...variables that change all the time. Like: Humidity Levels, the bridge (the set-up and even the particular piece of ebony), the strings you use, your pick, your tailpiece (whether it's muted or it's ringing like crazy) and most of all your touch. Without question, this last variable is the hardest to figure from our end. Every mandolin sounds different, right..we all agree on that. However, that same mandolin will sound different depending on the person playing it, their posture when playing, their attack, how they hold their pick...and even what they like to play. Some play real close to the bridge and get a more harsh sound, some play only softly up at that sweet spot around the end of the fingerboard. Some play nothing but down strokes...others play with a more contemporary 16th note melodic style. That all changes the way we hear the mandolin and it also changes the way the mandolin responds over time and changes along with the person playing it. And, of course, our ears change too. What we like today, might not float our boats tomorrow.
> 
> Since the very beginning of our little shop, we have been in a backorder situation. Nearly 90% of all instruments we have made have been ordered, shipped without anyone outside of ourselves playing them. It's a very demanding predicament to be in actually and I think we've done very well at meeting or exceeding people's expectations. That's our number one goal. We surely don't want to send something out that people won't like. Of course, our mandolin can't possibly be everyone's ultimate axe. In the few cases that people have decided not to keep their mandolins they have been able to send them back, either directly to us or to Elderly. With special orders we're not going to make you keep something that you just don't like. With some custom orders, like ones where we've had to adjust the neck shape, or have customized the fingerboard, etc it gets harder to find another home for the same instrument, so taking them back can get tricky. We always encourage people to stay within our standard specification options because of this. In some cases we have had people purchase a new instrument with some standard specs, play it for a while and then order a custom instrument from us with special features. I guess what I'm trying to say is this: We absolutely realize the pressure to preform that we are under given the situation and the fact that nearly everyone is buying an instrument they haven't played yet. Myself, I am an avid player and collector. I worked at Elderly Instruments for many years doing exactly the same thing: selling higher priced instruments to people that hadn't played them yet. It's all about knowing your expectation as a buyer and communicating that to..well, me. I hope to get it right a more times that I get it wrong and if we work together that'll happen. I This forum has been a fantastic way to learn, develop and improve. Still, some (maybe most) will always feel more comfortable playing the exact instrument you're considering before pulling the trigger on a purchase. At some point we hope to have instruments available at places for people to try and buy. That'll take some time, as it is we're staring at dozens of orders...stretching into next spring. Orders haven't slowed so we'll just have to keep up the hard work and hope to impress all of those with orders on the books now...along with those that are on the "fence".
> 
> Last thing: For John A above. I'll put this offer out there: Please have the owner of that instrument call me 269.267.3678. Perhaps we can find a way to make it sound better. 
> 
> Thanks for reading. Hope you've all had a chance to download the tracks we put up yesterday. Some great moments.....Adrian


That is a great response and there is nothing there that one could debate. I will let them know next Tuesday at our jam.
Thanks for the detailed response.

----------


## mjukich

I have a new Northfield and well known Luthier made mando, as well as an Eastman 515.  All F Styles.  The Northfield is easily the finest of the three.  The fit and finish are superb, the sound is warm and bright, and it is so responsive.  I still marvel at how easy it is to play.

----------


## yankees1

Where's the new Northfields?? Very quiet!!

----------


## extremescene

> Where's the new Northfields?? Very quiet!!


I was #7 in line at Elderly when I placed my order in August... talked to them a few days ago and I'm still no. 7.  Was told another 4-5 months possibly.  Apparently none have been delivered since then.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone. Mandolins are being delivered every month. We made some deliveries in October, around and at the IBMA show. Right now we're shipping custom orders to Virginia, Texas, Indiana, Japan and Italy. We have quite a few custom orders that are shipping, nearly all of them our Big Mon F and they're all heading out there into the world pretty regularly. Orders at Elderly for standard models are being completed as well. We start them as the orders come in and regardless of whether they're a custom or one placed through Elderly. Rest assured though, we're making mandolins...all day, everyday. FYI: There's a really nice Traditional Set-up F5 of ours at Elderly right now. This was from a batch we made just before the IBMA and all came out really nice. 

All the best, Adrian

----------


## extremescene

> FYI: There's a really nice Traditional Set-up F5 of ours at Elderly right now. This was from a batch we made just before the IBMA and all came out really nice.


How would you describe the tone of the Traditional setup at Elderly?  Anything special done for IBMA?

----------


## red7flag

I tried it at the Elderly Booth at IBMA.  Very fine instrument.  Great tone and very easy to play.  Not broken in, it still rocked.  I thought it had a very Gibson like sound and feel, more like newer Gibsons.  That is just my take.  I was very impressed.  To me it is something more sophisticated in feel, tone and fit and finish than other pac-rim builders that I have tried.  I can see why they are back ordered.

----------


## Scotti Adams

I just borrowed my dads #76 black topped NF. This thing has turned out to be a beast...really has. It has "it". Will be going into the studio with it this Wednesday.

Cant wait to get my Big Mon model.

----------


## ll144

I would be interested to hear how the two compare after you had it for a while.I've had my F-5M for about 2 months and it sounds great. 

I almost ordered a Big Mon before I got on the waiting list.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Yea me too  :Grin:

----------


## ll144

Scotti how long is the wait for the Big Mon?

----------


## Scotti Adams

Ordered it the first week of Sept. Due date is mid Feb.

----------


## extremescene

Took a chance on the Traditional at Elderly... should be here tomorrow!  Hope they didn't have it in stock for a reason, kind of baffling if it has been available since IBMA.

----------


## tburcham

> Took a chance on the Traditional at Elderly... should be here tomorrow!  Hope they didn't have it in stock for a reason, kind of baffling if it has been available since IBMA.


We will be anxiously awaiting your review.  I played that mandolin at IBMA and thought it was very good, although it is really difficult to determine much in the noisy environment t IBMA.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> We will be anxiously awaiting your review.  I played that mandolin at IBMA and thought it was very good, although it is really difficult to determine much in the noisy environment t IBMA.


Yea..let us know your thoughts.  Headin to the studio today with Blackie

----------


## Mandosummers

Scotti,  Would love to know how the studio session went when you get through.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Thanks for asking. The NF rocked. It sounded great...sounded much more mature than it is. The engineer was impressed with its tone and sound over all. Just a great mandolin.

----------


## extremescene

I received the Traditional NF on Wednesday and have been quite impressed so far.  The tone is a bit brighter than I expected, but that is part of what I like about it.  It's not overly piercing like some mandos can be, but a very strong, woody upper midrange.  The G and D strings are very powerful, which is one of the best aspects of the tone.  I do wish the A and E strings had a little bit thicker sound, but that is being very picky.  I get a sense that this mandolin needs played quite a bit more to bring out its full potential, but at $3k, it is already a winner!  

Playability is very impressive as well... the traditional neck is setup with very low action and plays very fast... I was worried that I should have waited for the modern setup, but this is hard to beat and I think that would have been a mistake.  It is easier to play than my Collings was, so that is saying a lot. It is hands down a winner over the Gibson F9 I had a few years back as well, which was very powerful, but also very tight and had a pretty harsh high end.  I also just took this NF down to Gruhns and played everything under $4k... the Northfield definitely held it's own and beat nearly everything.  

Just a quick recording of the NF produced a very nice balanced tone that didn't need any EQ to sit right into the track.  The blend was incredible with my D1AV... Can't wait to do some serious recordings with this thing!

----------


## Scotti Adams

Thats great. Like any instrument they only get better with age and play. Ive recorded a video of me playing my dads Black Face....it wont load here.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Thats great. Like any instrument they only get better with age and play. Ive recorded a video of me playing my dads Black Face....it wont load here.


I wish I could get good tone out of _my_ dad's face..
..it would be loads cheaper than this mandolin lark!

----------


## extremescene

Some pics of my new Traditional NF... I'm very impressed with the woods on this instrument... Nice grained Adirondack and highly flamed maple.   Got a rehearsal tonight, can't wait to hear how this thing cuts through a band! The chop is incredible, musical and very powerful!

----------


## Paul Statman

Sweet - Big congrats on a great score there. 
I'm sure I'm not alone in wondering what upgrades/changes were applied, and at what additional cost to the $3000 base price?

----------


## extremescene

> Beautiful - Big congrats on a great score there. What upgrades are we looking at (added to the $3000 base price)?


No upgrades.  To my knowledge it is 100% standard traditional specs.

----------


## Paul Statman

Even sweeter!

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Wow. That's the best looking Northfield I've seen yet! And the best quality photos too! Is that a premium wood upgrade by chance?

----------


## extremescene

> Wow. That's the best looking Northfield I've seen yet! And the best quality photos too! Is that a premium wood upgrade by chance?


No premium wood used to my knowledge but only Adrian would know for sure... this was made for the IBMA show, however, so they probably picked especially good sets, even if not from the "premium" pile.  The wood looks even better than I would have expected, so I'm very pleased.

----------


## Paul Statman

> No premium wood used to my knowledge but only Adrian would know for sure... this was made for the IBMA show, however, so they probably picked especially good sets, even if not from the "premium" pile.  The wood looks even better than I would have expected, so I'm very pleased.


Ah-so. Over to you, Adrian!

----------


## Scotti Adams

Thats really, really nice

----------


## Mandosummers

Absolutely gorgeous!!!  I played that mando at IBMA, I remember it.  It is a HOSS!  It would be a bargian at three times the current prices.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone. Thanks for the great comments. Congratulations ExtremeScene on your new mandolin...yes, that's a great instrument and I'm glad it found a good home. Funny how that one stuck around a little longer. I don't think even Elderly really knew that it had come back from IBMA. When I went up to deliver another instrument I saw it, freshened up the set-up a little bit and picked a few tunes. All of the instruments in the batch for IBMA got a little extra special eyeball time. Hey, it's a show and tell for lots of us builders and we do like to bring new and unique instruments for players to check out. Glad ya snagged it...it was getting lonely up there Lansing.

This mandolin does not feature our premium set upgrade. It's a little bit hard to explain in writing all that goes into selecting our most premium sets but I'll try to here--always a little more fun to talk about this on the phone, because each set is selected uniquely and a lot of this wood has a story that meanders around....ahh...don't you just love this stuff!? Some info about we select our premium sets. 

a. For their tonal characteristics, not just aesthetics. We run a wide variety of different tests on our materials to gather information about the potential for sound transfer. This is especially true for the spruce, which is the major "player" in creating the sound  character, the responsiveness and the tone, of the specific instrument. So, our premium spruce sets are especially coveted. We use them sparingly and match them up sonically with the maple.

b. The biggest difference on the maple sets we classify as premium are that they are completely matched to each other (the neck to the sides..and the back). Right now, and for the last several months, our premium red maple sets have all been from the same log we were lucky to grab on a rare trip to Montreal. Coming up we'll also have some very special Sugar Maple sets harvested from Michigan...some of these with beautiful 1-piece backs.

The real key to this upgrade is the amount of time we spend selecting and pairing things up for character--both in terms of sound and aesthetics. The best stuff always costs us more...sometimes a lot more. But, the results can be quite special and that's what we're banking on by providing this option for interested buyers. There's just so much to say and think about when it comes to working with wood. Depending on the person, the stories behind the wood that made it come together are just as fun to tell as the stories that happen while you're enjoying the instrument out in the world. A unique experience...that's what it's all about for us, and I can tell, for many of you too. Much of this special wood was very hard to get...and once it's gone, it's gone. That's why we reserve it for custom builds--much of these sets going on our Big Mon models. 

I will say though that every mandolin we build is made of materials that meet very strict standards. Our "standard" models that Elderly receives are made with the same exact approach. No design changes or modifications to the construction or techniques. Same hands on all mandolins. There are quite a few mandolins that we've made with very minor figure to the maple that sound beautiful with all the responsiveness and tone of the others with more pronounced curl or grain. Every one of them is different--they should be--but our methods are the same every time. Sorry for all the ramblin'. Hope this is helpful.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. -Adrian

----------


## Paul Statman

> ..It would be a bargian at three times the current prices.


Hey! Stop that, Mandosummers - don't be giving them ideas (that recent price hike postponed a few buyers' plans already)!

----------


## yankees1

> Hey! Stop that, Mandosummers - don't be giving them ideas (that recent price hike postponed a few buyers' plans already)!


  Not me, I'm locked in at the $2500. price for a F5 !  :Smile:

----------


## Paul Statman

> Not me, I'm locked in at the $2500. price for a F5 !


I am delighted!

----------


## majorbanjo

That is a beautiful mandolin....hope my big mon is that nice....I ordered the premium wood, modern set up, and large f-holes, james tail piece and violin neck......

----------


## extremescene

> That is a beautiful mandolin....hope my big mon is that nice....I ordered the premium wood, modern set up, and large f-holes, james tail piece and violin neck......


Feel free to send it to me to photograph for you when it is finished!  In all seriousness, I took the NF to rehearsal last night and it was incredible... the band commented on the tone right away.  Really cuts through when you need it to.

----------


## Glassweb

Northfield is getting their F5 pretty dialed in... i'm impressed! their quality of workmanship is now just about as good as Gibson's was during the Loar era!  :Wink:  now all they need to do is change that silly headstock motif! whoever came up with the idea to have those inlays scrunched-up there in the great northwest needs to re-evaluate their decision. good design counts!

----------


## Mandosummers

For what its worth, I personally love the original inlay style.  Kinda simple and understated but still very unique.  I'm good with mine as is.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

> That is a beautiful mandolin....hope my big mon is that nice....I ordered the premium wood, modern set up, and large f-holes, james tail piece and violin neck......


 No holds barred! We'll have to see pics and maybe you'll honor us with a video of that hoss?

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> Some pics of my new Traditional NF...


Extremely nice.  The mandolin looks fantastic. Every time I convinced myself I don't need a Northfield, I see one like this just makes me want one even more.  Looking forward to seeing majorbanjoy's big mon when it arrives.

----------


## nycmando

There are a bunch of great pics of NF Mandolins on the Northfield Sessions Podcast
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-No...33593680082147

----------


## extremescene

What are you guys using to maintain the varnish finish on these... you can't polish them to my understanding, what do you guys do to periodically clean them up or maintain them?

----------


## pdb

jubilee cleaner/polish...steve at cumberland acoustics sells it.

----------


## yankees1

> For what its worth, I personally love the original inlay style.  Kinda simple and understated but still very unique.  I'm good with mine as is.


    I agree!!

----------


## yankees1

Any news from Northfield Mando ? Pretty quiet at Elderly also and they changed their delivery dates on F5 modern to "expected date unknown" instead of the 180 days on other models.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone. Don't "fret" yankees1, mandolins are being delivered regularly. Why, just this morning I'm setting up a few. New batch heading to Chicago, Japan, Canada and up to Elderly. I guess people just haven't had time to write into the forum. However, I have gotten calls or emails from everyone that received mandolins in October and November. We sent 4 mandolins to all different parts of the world. Thrilling for us to see these mandolins heading out into the world. It's been a little quieter on the forum...but rest assured we're busy little elves this holiday season. I'll try and post a pic of the newbies going out as soon as they're ready. And, I'll try to encourage those that received mandolins recently to post some pics...but ya know, everyone gets busy--especially around this time of year.

As for Elderly's dates, that is always changing. We have a large backlog of custom instruments that we're working on and we complete them in the order that they come in. But to be clear, our orders now stretch out into May and there are several "pending" orders that people are still putting the finishing touches on. So...hopefully, anyone that is considering an order will give me a call to finalize it. Next time I post we could very realistically be booked through June 2012. We're finishing/completing about 4 instruments per month. Takes us about 90-120 days to make one.  That's about where we've been for most of 2011..but it's getting a little longer as the order list gets longer and custom orders come in. Lots of mandolin players out there these days!!! The more, the merrier. 

All the best, Adrian (Any questions? Give me a ring at 269.267.3678)

----------


## Michael Ramsey

If any of you Mandolin Cafe folks are over on Facebook, we now have an Aaron Ramsey musician/band page set up at 

https://www.facebook.com/Aaron.Ramsey.Music  When you go there, you can "like" the page and then hear a cut from Aaron's upcoming recording, hopefully to be released in early 2012.  

The cut, titled Way Up On the Mountain, features Aaron on mandolin and vocal, Patton Wages on banjo, Randy Kohrs on dobro, Tim Stafford on guitar, David Babb on upright bass and Stuart Duncan on fiddle.  If you like what you hear, tell all your friends on Facebook.  I know Aaron would appreciate it.

Go listen and see how Aaron's Northfield mandolin stands up with Stuart Duncan's fiddle tone.

----------


## ll144

Just a couple photos of northfield # 106 I hope they load okay

----------


## ll144

Wow, it worked. Mandolin looks better in person though.

----------


## hedgehog

I hope so, honestly the finish work looks a little rough in tose pictures.  It's probably the lighting.

----------


## hedgehog

Hmmmm Double post?

----------


## tr6drvr

> I hope so, honestly the finish work looks a little rough in tose pictures.  It's probably the lighting.


I have one-Big Mon. That looks about how it is. Comes from the factory with sort of a "patina of age". Add to that a rapid appearance of checking all over. All normal for their varnish finish according to Adrian. If you like an aged look, its great.  I hit the back and sides this weekend with some Jubillee Polish, elbow grease and patience. Completely transformed the finish. Glossy and streak-free, though still with lots of fine checking. This finish also reacts poorly to being touched by the tonegard and the armrest clamps-permanently damaged the finish on the contact areas and Jubillee is not going to fix that. Thinking I will leave the top as is for now however to minmize fingerprints and other such from showing in the finish. 

Plays great though!

----------


## Paul Statman

> This finish also reacts poorly to being touched by the tonegard and the armrest clamps-permanently damaged the finish on the contact areas..


No - they really don't like that Tone Gard squeeze! Some varnish finish types won't fully harden for up to two years. I have experienced this on several mandolins. It doesn't like the arm rests, either.

----------


## tr6drvr

It even hated the padded touch points in the back frame, even more than the squeeze. Pretty much the same effect as the arm rest clamps though not quite as severe. Too late now. Besides I like my tonegard and armrest too much to have waited 2 years, so the heck with it. I'm just going to play on!

----------


## ll144

Hedgehog a lot of what you see is the lighting and sorry for the double post.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> It even hated the padded touch points in the back frame, even more than the squeeze. Pretty much the same effect as the arm rest clamps though not quite as severe. Too late now. Besides I like my tonegard and armrest too much to have waited 2 years, so the heck with it. I'm just going to play on!


Good for you! I hate all the worrying about cosmetics that I read about. Play on.

----------


## hedgehog

:Smile:   It never occured to me that you double posted, it was my double post that I was refering to.  I edited the double post to say what it does now.  I should have worded it better.  Yes, I figured it was the lighting......

----------


## Paul Statman

> It even hated the padded touch points in the back frame, even more than the squeeze. Pretty much the same effect as the arm rest clamps though not quite as severe. Too late now. Besides I like my tonegard and armrest too much to have waited 2 years, so the heck with it. I'm just going to play on!


Yup. That's what I did/do, too!

----------


## yankees1

I super glued quality micro fiber pieces to the tonegard where it comes in contact with the finish and I have no marks .

----------


## John Duncan

> If any of you Mandolin Cafe folks are over on Facebook, we now have an Aaron Ramsey musician/band page set up at 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Aaron.Ramsey.Music  When you go there, you can "like" the page and then hear a cut from Aaron's upcoming recording, hopefully to be released in early 2012.  
> 
> The cut, titled Way Up On the Mountain, features Aaron on mandolin and vocal, Patton Wages on banjo, Randy Kohrs on dobro, Tim Stafford on guitar, David Babb on upright bass and Stuart Duncan on fiddle.  If you like what you hear, tell all your friends on Facebook.  I know Aaron would appreciate it.
> 
> Go listen and see how Aaron's Northfield mandolin stands up with Stuart Duncan's fiddle tone.



Sounds killer!

----------


## Paul Statman

> I super glued quality micro fiber pieces to the tonegard where it comes in contact with the finish and I have no marks .


Thanks for the excellent tip there, yankees1! 
*Maybe this is a tip you could make widely known on these boards somewhere?

----------


## majorbanjo

Git back on the first page..bumping this thread in anticipation of my Big Mon arriving in the next few months.....

----------


## yankees1

Hey Adrian, how many F5 moderns will be in the next batch to be delivered to Elderly?

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Git back on the first page..bumping this thread in anticipation of my Big Mon arriving in the next few months.....


Me too....

----------


## Links

> Hey Adrian, how many F5 moderns will be in the next batch to be delivered to Elderly?


Just got mine a couple of days ago (modern) and it is indeed a beauty.  I will probably be selling either it or my F-5 (Traditional) in the next couple of months as I bought one of each to see which one I liked best.  So far, the tone and volume is very similar and as of yet the little differences are not very dramatic to me.  When I called after mine arrived I did not ask how many were in this batch, but I ordered it in April and was #8 on the list at the time.  The projected arrival date was November, so they were very close.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone!

Wishing all of you and yours a wonderful holiday. 

All the best wishes,
Northfield Mandolins

----------


## Scotti Adams

You too Adrian.....not long now.

----------


## yankees1

It appears that Chinese instruments may be headed in the direction of higher prices beginning this year and we know that Northfield did have a substantial increase just recently. So Adrian, can we expect further price increases within the next year?

----------


## Paul Statman

> It appears that Chinese instruments may be headed in the direction of higher prices beginning this year and we know that Northfield did have a substantial increase just recently. So Adrian, can we expect further price increases within the next year?


I know that their recent 50% price hike was a big blow to some prospective buyers last year. Let's hope NW can continue to function at this level for a while, at least.

----------


## Links

> I know that their recent 50% price hike was a big blow to some prospective buyers last year. Let's hope NW can continue to function at this level for a while, at least.


If youu are talking about the $2500 to $3000 increase  -  that's not 50%  - more like a20% increase  -  certainly significant, but far from 50%.  Maybe at the first of the year they were priced at $2000 which would indicate a 50% increase for the entire year, but I ordered two of them in March (I think or about then anyway) and they were priced at $2499.

----------


## Paul Statman

> If youu are talking about the $2500 to $3000 increase  -  that's not 50%  - more like a20% increase  -  certainly significant, but far from 50%.  Maybe at the first of the year they were priced at $2000 which would indicate a 50% increase for the entire year, but I ordered two of them in March (I think or about then anyway) and they were priced at $2499.


Right you are, sir! I was referring to the 50% as in the $2-3K hike from when I first heard of them. I was unaware of an interim $500 increase.

----------


## Brent Hutto

500 here, 500 there...pretty soon you're talking real money...

----------


## pdb

Northfield had two price increases last year.  One was for $2,000 - 2,500.  The second one was for $2,500 - 3,000 on their F models.  This represents a 50% price increase (from $2,000 to $3,000).

----------


## yankees1

Even with the two price increases, Northfield's F5 at $3000. seems to be a bargain in reading all the reviews on it.

----------


## Links

> Northfield had two price increases last year.  One was for $2,000 - 2,500.  The second one was for $2,500 - 3,000 on their F models.  This represents a 50% price increase (from $2,000 to $3,000).


Quote: "Northfield has a great reputation for quality and $2500. for a F5 is very tempting!"

This quote is from the first page of this thread dated October 29, 2010, so Northfield  did not have two price increases last year.  I'm not sure when they went from $2000 to $2500, but certainly not last year.

Don't guess it really matter anyway  -  just to quote South Carolina's own Everette "Brent Hutto" Dirkson "500 here, 500 there...pretty soon you're talking real money... "

----------


## Mandosummers

> Even with the two price increases, Northfield's F5 at $3000. seems to be a bargain in reading all the reviews on it.


Absolutely!  When I can hold my friends $25,000+ Gilchrist in one hand and my $2500 (when I bought it) Northfield in the other and come away feeling like the Northfield is every bit an equal in fit, finish, playability and tone, its obvious to me at least that Northfields (and I've played five of them) are WAY underpriced.  I'd say to those who are sweating price increases, you'd better get your order in!

----------


## Northfield mando

Hey everyone, got a new batch of Northfield Mandolin T-Shirts! We're dropping the price (over 20% off) for a limited time. 
Additional Bonus: The shirts will come with a numbered 12.5 x 12.5 print of the original art by renowned scrimshaw and engraving artist Bob Hergert.
Go to our website: http://northfieldinstruments.com/shop/t-shirts-a-hats

----------


## yankees1

:Frown:  I thought you were going to say you had a new batch of mandolins on the way to Elderly and 20% off ! Might get the t-shirt after I get my new F5 ( #5 on list) at Elderly!  :Smile:

----------


## Jim Garber

> We're dropping the price (over 20% off) for a limited time.


...and I thought that the mandolins were going on sale for 20% off.  :Smile:

----------


## Keith Witty

Just replied to an ad on the traditional northfield in the classifieds. Praying I get it.

----------


## Mike Bunting

That will quite a significant upgrade, best of luck.

----------


## Keith Witty

And for my 21st birthday, I am the new owner of Northfield #121. 

WOO!

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Congrats Keith.  I've been eyeing that one for a while. Thanks for getting off the market so quickly lest I do something crazy... Looking forward to your impression of it once you get it in your hands

----------


## Keith Witty

My pleasure, sir. I acted quickly because last time misfortune struck. Didn't let it happen twice, though.

----------


## guitarpath

Congratulations! Please post your impressions of it after it arrives.

----------


## extremescene

Congratulations! You are in for a real treat!  Will definitely be looking for your review!

----------


## dcoventry

> And for my 21st birthday, I am the new owner of Northfield #121. 
> 
> WOO!


Keith, I don't even know you, and I am really happy for you!! You have been a consistently positive voice on this forum, and I look forward to hearing your thoughts!

And as a reminder, way back when, I told you that you would be getting another mando soon! Listen to Uncle Dave, MASter of the obvious!

----------


## Keith Witty

> Keith, I don't even know you, and I am really happy for you!! You have been a consistently positive voice on this forum, and I look forward to hearing your thoughts!
> 
> And as a reminder, way back when, I told you that you would be getting another mando soon! Listen to Uncle Dave, MASter of the obvious!


Thanks, DCov! I will forever consult you when I think MAS is setting in and there isn't any way I can help it. You will know the truth.

----------


## Paul Statman

Big congratulations on your new F5, Keith. A big upgrade, indeed. Long may it sing in your hands! Of course we will be expecting photos and a video clip of your playing it posted to this thread. No pressure.. :Grin:

----------


## Keith Witty

Hope these work right. Just giving you guys a preview with some pics the seller emailed me. The last picture has a glare in it. I originally thought it was a horrible scuff, but it is not in any of the other pictures.

----------


## MandoMan1

Congratulations Keith! That mandolin is just beautiful.  I was admiring the photo of it earlier today.

----------


## Paul Statman

Now, that's what I call a hot looking F5!

----------


## George R. Lane

Kieth,
Congratulations and I hope it ends your MAS.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Keith,
> Congratulations and I hope it ends your MAS.


George is funny, isn't he, boys and girls?!

----------


## Ed Goist

Congratulations, Keith! 
What a Beauty!

----------


## Keith Witty

Thanks everybody!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Keith* - I have to say that your instrument looks as good as anything i've seen on here.I love the light 'burst' that allows the grain to show through, & the scratch plate just looks absolutely 'right'. Truly beautiful,
                                                                                                                   Ivan

----------


## Keith Witty

Thanks, Ivan.

I'm going crazy waiting for it.

----------


## Keith Witty

Was shipped today!

----------


## yankees1

Just like a little kid waiting for Santa to arrive!  :Smile:

----------


## Keith Witty

Uhh huh!  :Wink:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

No 'Santa' for us in the UK,nobody's selling them over here,
                                                                              Ivan :Frown:

----------


## yankees1

> Uhh huh!


  Let us know after you receive it how it sounds and looks!

----------


## galford

Reading all of these posts gets me excited! A friend of mine just ordered a "Big Mon" F-5 with enlarged F-holes. Sugar maple back and sides! He may never get to play it if it sounds as good as what I've heard on their website.

----------


## Keith Witty

I read this thread again the whole way through yesterday, so I understand what you mean. It builds excitement like nothing else.

----------


## Keith Witty

Well, I've got it. It's everything I hoped it could be. It plays like butter and sounds smooth and sweet. I should be able to get a video clip up sometime soon. I'm waiting for my brother, who has a droid, to record it. On a droid I can get closer to the exact sound of the instrument. The Iphone won't do it justice.

----------


## yankees1

> Well, I've got it. It's everything I hoped it could be. It plays like butter and sounds smooth and sweet. I should be able to get a video clip up sometime soon. I'm waiting for my brother, who has a droid, to record it. On a droid I can get closer to the exact sound of the instrument. The Iphone won't do it justice.


  Congratulations!

----------


## johnlisa29

Congratulations!  I LOVE my Northfield!  It has a beautiful, full sound and really sings!

----------


## tkdboyd

I am envious--wish mine would have worked out, just didn't seem to be in the cards. 

Happy for you Mr. Witty!

----------


## Northfield mando

Congrats Keith! Glad your happy with your instrument, the can't wait to see the video.

----------


## Keith Witty

> Congrats Keith! Glad your happy with your instrument, the can't wait to see the video.


You've got it figured out, Adrian. This is one seriously great mandolin.

----------


## Keith Witty

I hope I give this old tune justice.

----------


## guitarpath

Very nice, Keith. 

Can you compare and contrast your Northfield with your Loar 700?

----------


## yankees1

> I hope I give this old tune justice.


  Great job! Name of tune?

----------


## Keith Witty

> Very nice, Keith. 
> 
> Can you compare and contrast your Northfield with your Loar 700?


Well, I want to say that my 700 is good enough to be "the one" for me. Sometimes pac rim instruments are duds, and then sometimes they are unbelievable. Mine is unbelievable. 

Tone: For my ears, it's the Northfield. The Northfield is so well balanced across the fretboard that it's mind boggling. The 700 isn't quite as balanced. The Northfield's individual notes ring more clear, as well. The only genre of music that I play that I will always pick the 700 for is Classical. The Northfield doesn't have the sound I want for classical music. I was playing a bit of Bach's E-Major Prelude, which relies on a driving baseline to give it kick, and the Northfield didn't cut it there. But I wouldn't exactly be upset if I had to play it on the Northfield lol

Playability: *Slight* edge to the Northfield. The action is identical on both instruments and they both play about the same. Really easy. Maybe the first fret on the Northfield is easier to push down? lol hardly something to take notice of.

Projection: Both are LOUD. The Loar is a lot louder, but in tone is not near as smooth. I was amazed at the sound of the Northfield when I gave it to my brother to play. It sounds completely different across me than when I am holding. Both instruments always blow me away when I get to hear them through someone else. But I will take the Northfield to a jam 80% of the time because of it's tone.

Looks: The Northfield far and away. What a looker. Something I really like is the black tuning heads. They are unique. 

All in all, the Northfield is incredible. It is better than my 700, but if I would've paid this much for my 700, I would've been completely satisfied with it's own tone and playability. Not with it's looks, though. The Northfield is every bit as good as the Weber Fern I played at my local dealer, which I considered the best mandolin I've ever touched, so that brings a smile to my face. I love this mandolin. It is awesome.

Get a Northfield if you have the chance!

----------


## Keith Witty

> Great job! Name of tune?


Jerusalem Ridge

----------


## Keith Witty

Got into my first jam with it earlier tonight. It just furthered my appreciation of the mandolin. I could just relax and play almost lightly and the notes rang out loudly and clear. I'm impressed by this mando every time I take it out of the case.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From *Keith* - "._..The Loar is a lot louder, but in tone is not near as smooth."_. Thanks for your appraisal of your Loar 700 against the Northfield. Your comments re.the volume / tone of each are exactly the same as mine when i compare my Weber "Fern" to my Lebeda "Special". The Weber is more refined,but still loud,whereas the Lebeda is LOUD but a bit 'in your face',which is great for jamming where you want an instrument to 'cut through'.
   You seem to have 2 terrific instruments there Keith,both very good & both 'different' tonally.That's what makes it for me - the difference !,
                Enjoy 'em - Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Phil Rourke

Congratulations on getting that new Northfield Keith! I really liked the video it's a great sounding instrument and you and your brother are great players.
I'm pretty excited because I recently odered a Northfield myself. It's going to be an F5 Big Mon with modern setup on a traditional neck, Engleman spruce top. 
I presently have a Washburn Jethro Burns replica which I bought new in about 2003.It cost me over $2000 AUD back then.
I never really played it much and it has been sitting in its case until recently.
I'm mostly a guitar player but lately the mandolin has caught a spark in me..so I'm picking away learning chords and scales etc.
The Washburn is a reasonable instrument ,but there isn't a lot of punch to it.
I cant wait to get the new Northfield,been checking out all the video's and reviews etc and they sound unreal!
I'm very happy with the price too as the Aussie dollar is well up against the US dollar these days and $3,400 for this caliber of instrument is a bargain compared to dropping 8 or 9 grand for an instrument from one of the one man show instrument makers.

----------


## almeriastrings

Congratulations, Keith. That is a very fine looking instrument. I really like the wood selection there.. very tasty. 

It will only get better as you play it too. Nice picking, that has always been a favourite tune.

----------


## nycmando

check out the "tag line" by Adam Steffey about Northfield 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Northf...01038423296386

Love It!

----------


## Phil Rourke

Just read through all the posts in this thread..Saw some beautiful mandolins...
Scotti Adams said he was expecting his new Northfield about mid Feb..How's it going Scotti? Any news?

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Just read through all the posts in this thread..Saw some beautiful mandolins...
> Scotti Adams said he was expecting his new Northfield about mid Feb..How's it going Scotti? Any news?


No

----------


## yankees1

> No


What number are you on the list? I assume from Elderly . I'm number five.

----------


## tr6drvr

I asked Jesse Cobb to play my Northfield Big Mon this weekend at Joe Val Festival after he noted in a class that it sounded really nice to him. I had not heard it played by an accomplished mandolin player before. I almost fell over it sounded so good when he played it-loud, full, resonant and even toned up and down the fretboard. He asked how much I paid for it and when I told him he said that was amazing and to him it played and sounded like a mandolin costing 3-4 times that.

Pretty consistent response to other pro's who have tried these.

Keeper.

----------


## Links

> No


Scotti  -   both of mine came in within two weeks of their projected dates  -  hopefully yours will too.  I still haven't decided yet whether to keep the modern spec or the traditional  -  really not enough difference IMO to make a big deal over  -  both great!!!!

----------


## Toycona

I've never played a Northfield, but 29 pages of discussion is sure impressive! They must be awesome.

----------


## f5loar

I would think the recent article in the new BU magazine on the inside scoop on the building of Northfields will greatly increase their sales and likely increase their prices as demand increases.   Add to it some high profile pros pushing them and you got an instant winner.

----------


## yankees1

Bu magazine ?

----------


## William Smith

> Bu magazine ?


Bluegrass Unlimited -some bluegrassers bible for over 40 years,,,pretty good magazine. Sometimes!

----------


## yankees1

My Northfield F5 arrived today and you know what-------------this mandolin is incredible ! The chop and especially the tremolo on the A and E strings is the best I have heard. My name was on the list at $2500. and I was going to sell for a couple of hundred dollars profit but after playing it----no way! It is staying in the family!

----------


## Paul Statman

> My Northfield F5 arrived today and you know what-------------this mandolin is incredible ! The chop and especially the tremolo on the A and E strings is the best I have heard. My name was on the list at $2500. and I was going to sell for a couple of hundred dollars profit but after playing it----no way! It is staying in the family!


We'll be needing to see some photographic evidence of this, please, good sir. Preferably video with sound, for maximum effect, but if you can't muster for that, some photos at least for the drooling _Northfieldless_ among us..?

----------


## Mandosummers

Welcome to the Northfield club Yankees1!  Hope you enjoy yours as much as I have been mine.  Just put a new set of strings on her... wow, I'm still in love.

----------


## majorbanjo

Mine was forecasted for Feb when I ordered it...it's March and no contact.....guess they must be running behind.....

----------


## yankees1

> Mine was forecasted for Feb when I ordered it...it's March and no contact.....guess they must be running behind.....


 Running behind ?  Perhaps there is high demand for their instruments !!  :Smile:

----------


## majorbanjo

> Running behind ?  Perhaps there is high demand for their instruments !!


Must be....in my business when I tell someone a date and it changes......I require my folks to contact them and update it....I guess simple customer service doesn't apply to mandolins....I guess they're too busy to worry about their customers....hmmmm....been there and it didn't work out so well for me.........

----------


## Scotti Adams

My Big Mon was origionally scheduled for mid Feb. But due to specific reasons it got bumped to March. Well its March. Ive sent off some emails, phone calls and messages on FB all with no replies. I guess no news is good news my mama always told me. It is what it is.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone. Sorry about the delay in getting back to individuals about orders. Yes, we're swamped and right now I'm about 13-16 hours jet lagged at the moment, working from our Qingdao shop finishing up orders (for both Scotti and majorbanjo above). To answer their specific questions--both of you will see your mandolin this month, rest assured. We're setting them up right now.

So the rest of the readers know, we always complete mandolins in small batches. Depending on the way the orders came in and specifications for the instruments, those batches can set one or two of the mandolins back a couple weeks. When we give a quote for price and delivery we try to give ourselves about a 1 month +- tolerance on the actual ship date. Different times of year, weather and workload really factors in differently at different times. We hope everyone can be patient, but we know the feeling of waiting a long time for something. We're glad all of you are anxious to get your new instrument. Believe me, we're very glad to send them to you.

Right now we're experiencing a surge in orders and custom quotes. We're still the same small team and so emails are taking me longer to get to and complete. Sorry. -Adrian

----------


## William Smith

Well I had to do it and let my Northfield traditional go last week!!!!...it went to a great home,my friend needed somethin of quility and after a little research he had the nothfield fever!!,,I rarerly played her,I usually never break in an instrument,I like the work done,,now hes got what he wants and now I can pay some Bills...but I'll allways keep an eye out for a cheap ol'Northfield to pass some time away with!

----------


## Scotti Adams

No need for apologies Adrian. Your in a good situation with the amount of orders you have. Alot of builders would love to have your problem. Perhaps now you could put a phone operator/secretary on the pay roll to relieve you a bit. :0)

----------


## majorbanjo

Thanks for the update Adrian.....I'm completely flexible......in fact due to the economy a little delay is a good thing....:-)

----------


## majorbanjo

I just got word that my mandolin is being set up and they need a shipping address....holy cow....now I'm very excited....

----------


## Mandosummers

Skyrocketing demand + limited supply... everybody knows where this is headed, and I wouldn't blame Adrian a bit if he does it, these instruments are way underpriced.

----------


## nickster

I agree with mandosummers.

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

> I just got word that my mandolin is being set up and they need a shipping address....holy cow....now I'm very excited....


Deep breaths, deep breaths.......

----------


## Scotti Adams

Can anybody tell me what the average shipping cost is within the states?

----------


## yankees1

> Can anybody tell me what the average shipping cost is within the states?


 I would guess around $30-35.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Thats what Im thinking..thanks!

----------


## Wolfmanbob

I have had the experience several times of playing Eastman's on exhibit at festivals where the lower price one ssounded better then the expensive ones. Once in a while there's one that really seems terrific. I play an Easman fiddle which is pretty good.

----------


## Jonathan James

I was watching the nice video clips of Adam Steffey playing some Northfield mandolins and I believe he tours with one now but it struck me as odd that folks like Adam and Alan Bibey and Doyle Lawson don't play their "Signature" Artist Gibson mandolins that were created and launched a while back...Do they suffer from the same MAS problem that a lot of us do with mandolins?  I believe Alan plays a Loar and Adam has also been big on Daley mandolins there for some time...None of my business I guess, just an observation.

----------


## doc holiday

I love to hear Adam Steffey play different mandolins. Besides the Daley, and the press about Northfield, in the last year there are videos of him playing an Ellis A on stage.  Here's a 2012 of him with Sierra Hull, playing a Colling A that he owns.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0eOAugV3QI

----------


## mandolirius

> I love to hear Adam Steffey play different mandolins. Besides the Daley, and the press about Northfield, in the last year there are videos of him playing an Ellis A on stage.  Here's a 2012 of him with Sierra Hull, playing a Colling A that he owns.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0eOAugV3QI


I'd love to hear Adam play my mandolin. That would be inspirational!

----------


## Jonathan James

Adam is playing with the Boxcars here in Carrboro, NC this Friday...will let you know what he's playing that night!

----------


## Don Grieser

I think Adam was last seen with a Henderson. Will be interesting to hear what's he's switched to now.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hey everyone, 
with all the talk about Adam it's the perfect time to share this interview we just finished. Take a look: http://www.northfieldinstruments.com...nt/article/161
Adam's got some great things to share about playing, recording, and family life.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

It's not unreasonable to suppose that if any player has more than one good Mandolin,then they'd each get an 'airing' every so often.
It's feather in the cap of Northfield that so many good players have played them,spoken highly of them & also use them on tour. Personally i'd get a real buzz out of playing a Mandolin so _'relatively'_ inexpensive,that sounds so good. It's part of my nature,but i'm the sort of person who'd like a Volkswagen 'Bug' with a turbo-charged V12 in the back,something that would leave a Ferrari in the dust.(sort of !). In Mandolin terms,for the 'VW Bug' read 'Northfield' & for Ferrari - whomsoever you choose, :Grin: 
                                                                                                                                                                 Ivan :Disbelief:

----------


## tr6drvr

Typical exchange I experience:

"Hey, that's a really nice sounding mandolin"

"Thanks."

"Is that a Nugget? The headstock signature looks a lot like one"

"No, its a Northfield."

"So where is it made?"

"China."

"Huh? You've got to be kidding!"

"Nope."

----------


## Phil Rourke

Any news? Thought a couple of guys here may have their new instrunments by now?
Peter from Northfield sent me a progress photo of mine a while ago.That photo is presently on their facebook page.
Mine is due in July at this stage

----------


## paulomandolino

I just got an A model that I ordered last August.  I am very impressed with the tone and volume.  It is the best A that I have come across and a good value.  Here is a YouTube of day 2 comparing it with a Hutto F-45    

http://youtu.be/YPqo5SEHOh4

and another video of Emory jamming with others mandolins

http://youtu.be/-O2vGWXLxso

----------


## JeffD

> Typical exchange I experience:
> 
> "Hey, that's a really nice sounding mandolin"
> 
> "Thanks."
> 
> "Is that a Nugget? The headstock signature looks a lot like one"


You have some very mando-aware friends! All I get is:

"What a nice sound. What is that, a banjolukee?"   :Smile:

----------


## reverhar

Northfield #167 arrived today.  



Big Mon, large F holes, one piece back, modern setup with small frets and 1 1/16" neck, Waverly tuners, James tailpiece

----------


## nickster

Nice looking mandolin you have there Rick.

----------


## sgarrity

I didn't expect to see Waverlys and a James TP on one of these.  I'd sure like to get my hands on one for awhile........

----------


## Manfred Hacker

Just heard Emory Lester play for 2 hours. The tone he pulled out of a Northfield was amazing. And his playing was dazzling!!!

----------


## Phil Rourke

A couple of very nice looking new Northfields there! Paulo ,I liked your video,the new instrument sounds lovely and your video quality was very very good,well done!
Rick your new instrument looks fantastic!Are you happy with how it sounds and how it plays?
I have a F5 Big Mon on order,really looking foward to the day when it's my turn to post photos here of my new instrument.!

----------


## reverhar

Phil, no opinion yet on the sound and playability.  It is so new and it needs some playing time and also some setup adjustment.

----------


## Phil Rourke

Rick,I'm just wondering about what it is re setup adjustment that you need to do?
I guess the Northfield guys cant set one up perfectly to an individuals taste without the prson trying it first.I'm pretty inexperienced in these things and dont know anyone near where I live that would know about these things either,so I will have to rely somewhat on how Northfield sets up the instrument for me when I get mine

----------


## reverhar

Phil, I am just lowering the action and changing strings at this point.  I going to let it settle in before I make any other adjustments.  It was pretty green coming out of the box but that was expected.  I put it on a tonerite for the first 24 hrs and will be playing it alot over the next week.   The tone and chop are coming in pretty well, sounding good.

----------


## LoopyBullet

Just wondering exactly how good Northfields are for the price. I'm considering a J Bovier F5T or F5Z, and am wondering if the $2,000 price difference really shows in the craftsmanship. I've heard great things about both companies, but nothing about thrm in comparison. It's just that both show a very strong connection to its "USA" side in spite of them being Pac Rims.

To me, the obvious difference is the finish (aren't Northfields varnish?). Other than that, i think the Northfield headstock is much nicer, haha.

----------


## majorbanjo

My Northfield mandolin has been ready for about a month...I received notification here in Germany about the same time I received notification on the passing of my mother.....adrian and his staff were very understanding and I was finally able to get back to Germany and complete the payment today, 1 month late; this is a great company with great folks.....I'm sure once the mandolin gets here it will be just as great!....... It's a Big Mon, with premium wood and a james tail piece.......tempted to say I cannot wait, but it will be my pleasure to wait....thanks Adrian!!!  Trey

----------


## majorbanjo

Just a few more days my mandolin should be here......anyone else in Germany have a Northfield?  It would be cool to be the only one here!...

----------


## majorbanjo

> Northfield #167 arrived today.  
> 
> 
> 
> Big Mon, large F holes, one piece back, modern setup with small frets and 1 1/16" neck, Waverly tuners, James tailpiece


Did you specifically order the 1 piece back....or premium wood option?  That mandolin is smokin.....love it....hope mine is 1/2 as nice looking.....

----------


## reverhar

To answer your question majorbanjo, this one is actually my fourth Northfield.  I have been trying different neck styles and options until I found the right ones. The option for a one piece became available and I went with it.  All the Northfield mandolins that I have owned have been great sounding instruments.  I was looking for the playability factor.  This one has it all.

----------


## majorbanjo

Thanks Rick.....visited your bands facebook page...good stuff....wow 4 northfields.....1 1/16 sounds mighty slim for a neck....I went with the standard modern set up......I'm thinking 1 3/16 neck.....standard traditional 1 1/8 am I right?....heck I'm a banjo player...:-)

----------


## majorbanjo

My northfield should be here this week.....I guess I'm the only one still posting on this thread....:-)

----------


## dcoventry

> My northfield should be here this week.....I guess I'm the only one still posting on this thread....:-)


But you are not the only one reading it.

----------


## Paul Statman

> My northfield should be here this week.....I guess I'm the only one still posting on this thread....:-)


Maybe, but you're not the only one subscribed to it! (We are) numerous droolers and coveters still visiting regularly in anticipation of more NF shots/bytes and stories!

----------


## majorbanjo

Thanks...will certainly post pictures when my big mon arrives.....

----------


## yankees1

> My northfield should be here this week.....I guess I'm the only one still posting on this thread....:-)


  I read all the Northfield posts !

----------


## John Duncan

I've had a burning question ever since I played the two at the Elderly booth at IBMA 2011: Why is it that a flat fingerboard and small fret wire are considered an upgrade? That is just my playing preference but, I've always considered that to be the starting level. Just interested. 

Majorbanjo, can't wait til you get yours! Let us know!

----------


## Northfield mando

[QUOTE=jhduncan;1049880]I've had a burning question ever since I played the two at the Elderly booth at IBMA 2011: Why is it that a flat fingerboard and small fret wire are considered an upgrade? That is just my playing preference but, I've always considered that to be the starting level. Just interested. 

Hi jhduncan. Actually that spec is not considered an upgrade, rather an option. Any mandolin can be made with either our "Traditional" set-up (flatter board with narrow, vintage style fret wire, amongst a few other specs) or "Modern" set-up (more arch to the board, wider/taller fret wire, different neck profile and extension than the Traditional). The set-up for the neck and board does not change the costing unless there is something truly custom about it. We've also mixed and matched specs from these two different styles quite a bit on orders and are happy to do that for any custom order taken directly by us. Hope this helps.

On another note, we're just setting up our latest batch. We're so proud of this batch that I'm taking them all (4) to a photographer to get some better pictures done. I'll post them here once they're ready, and to our Facebook page which has become very active. We've been posting a lot of pics and video/music there. Thanks again to all of you for your great support and encouragement! 

-Adrian

----------


## majorbanjo

OK....received confirmation that my Mandolin was shipped yesterday....yeeeehaaaaa......it's enroute to my APO address here in Germany.....Hope to have it by the weekend......heading over to Northfield Facebook page to oggle instruments....... :Grin:

----------


## Links

> I've had a burning question ever since I played the two at the Elderly booth at IBMA 2011: Why is it that a flat fingerboard and small fret wire are considered an upgrade? That is just my playing preference but, I've always considered that to be the starting level. Just interested. 
> 
> Majorbanjo, can't wait til you get yours! Let us know!


jhduncan  -  I have one of each  -  modern and traditional specs.  My intent was to try both and keep the one I liked best and sell the other one.  However, at this point I can't make myself sell either one.  It may be because I got the traditional set-up first and have had about 6 more months to play it and break it in, thus sounds a little better and I am more used to it.  Quite frankly, I can switch between the two and hardly tell the difference in the way they feel  -  of course they may feel totally different to others.  I think either mandolin would suit most players!

----------


## Paul Statman

> jhduncan  -  I have one of each  -  modern and traditional specs.//


 :Disbelief:  ..er, I mean, Good for you!  :Mad:

----------


## ebeja

> OK....received confirmation that my Mandolin was shipped yesterday....yeeeehaaaaa......it's enroute to my APO address here in Germany.....Hope to have it by the weekend......heading over to Northfield Facebook page to oggle instruments.......


@majorbanjo: when your NF will have been arrived please keep us informed.. I`m very exited learning your experience with your new toy!   :Smile:

----------


## John Duncan

[QUOTE=Northfield mando;1049984]


> Hi jhduncan. Actually that spec is not considered an upgrade, rather an option. Any mandolin can be made with either our "Traditional" set-up (flatter board with narrow, vintage style fret wire, amongst a few other specs) or "Modern" set-up (more arch to the board, wider/taller fret wire, different neck profile and extension than the Traditional). The set-up for the neck and board does not change the costing...
> 
> -Adrian


Adrian,

Thanks for taking the time to answer my question. I enjoyed the article on yall earlier this year in _BU_. So, by flatter, does that mean you do not make an absolutely flat board? 

John

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi again. We don't use a completely flat fingerboard on any of our standard specs. However, we'd be happy to provide one on any special order. -A

----------


## majorbanjo

Haven't seen a pic of one of these posted on here.....

----------


## majorbanjo

Wish my Les Paul had figure like this on it's top.....This Mandolin arrived today...Big Mon #155....Yeeehaaaa.....

----------


## Paul Statman

> Wish my Les Paul had figure like this on its top..


When Adrian starts to build Les Paul..naa - keep him busy with the mandolins!
Beautiful shots of a beautiful mandolin. I'm sure it sounds good, because I've never heard of one being anything but top notch  in that department. Congratulations on the Big Mon.

----------


## Mike Bunting

I'm just curious here. It would seem to me that the Big Mon model should be the  one to have the traditional voice since Mon's sound is the epitome of the traditional blue grass sound. Just an idle thought is all.

----------


## Rob Fowler

> Wish my Les Paul had figure like this on it's top.....This Mandolin arrived today...Big Mon #155....Yeeehaaaa.....


Wow! Looks like you got a good one! Congrats. Post a video or sound clip if you can sometime!

----------


## Glassweb

_very_ impressive-looking on all counts! congrats!

----------


## Phil Rourke

Wow!! beatiful mandolin Major Banjo! Guess you will be playing all weekend til your fingers are too sore!
Went to see a bluegrass band at the pub here in Beechworth last night..
They had 2 mandolin players Lachlan Davidson and Josh Grundy (both multi instrumentalists) both were playing Gichrist mandolins.Lachlan only just got his, it's brand new.
After the gig we all stayed back and had a jam session til 2 am,I got to play one of the Gilchrist's.Never played a top line mando before. amazing sound.
Told the boys I would be getting a new Northfield soon and they pricked their ears up..They been checking them out on the net and both guys will be very interested in comparing them with their Gilchrists.
So will I..
I'm pretty excited..and I've already paid in full for mine..Nothing to do now but wait!
Phil

----------


## John Duncan

Majorbanjo!!! Looks awesome! Everything you hoped for? I am trying to stifle a bad case of MAS....

----------


## majorbanjo

I've played the mandolin for about a good 4-6 hours now.....and the tuning has finally stabilized....I find that an instrument shipped tuned down a step takes a while for the tuning to stabilize when retuned at the other end....I've also found after shipping 50 plus guitars that it takes a day or two to really give you the sound after a shipping....they go into a shock/sleep that they have to be roused out of by some good hard playing.........this mandolin is very big and open sounding which kind of scares me....if it opens up much more it could turn muddy.....the wood is beautiful..althought the top doesn't look like any red spruce I've ever seen.......I'll post more pictures later of the top....the grain looks tight and figured on the top...usually the red spruce I'm use to seeing has wide grain...getting tighter under the bridge...the back is beautiful....although not what I'd call matched as described on the website for premium wood......I define matched as a mirror image one side to the other...this is not close but is very nice.....I love the mandolin.....and love the tuners...the action on the tuners is perfect...couldn't be better.......it's set up very well and keeps getting better and better each time I pick it up.......That engraved james tailpiece is the classiest tail piece I've ever seen on a mandolin....I LOVE it........

----------


## John Duncan

That's great! Can't wait to hear more as it develops. I wonder: Does anyone have a NF-5 with a larger neck at the nut? Have they made one that is 1 3/16? I know that it would probably be an upgrade or custom order, but have they ever done it?

----------


## LoopyBullet

Awesome to the cert of authenticity on the previous page. I'm glad that this company seems to have found a nice balance in their whole manufacturing structure. Not ashamed that they're made in the Pac Rim, in fact giving credit to the very talented craftsmen behind the instrument. =D Right on.

Seriously considering getting one of these...Regular size, premium wood, varnish neck. Just a question though - for a James tailpiece...is it possible to get a regular tailpiece, and then refit it in the future with a James? Or would that require structural changes to the mandolin?

----------


## Glassweb

i once spent a couple of weeks in Taiwan... a wild and crazy place... but also an island with AMAZING carvers... wood, ivory, stone... what these artists were able to carve out of wood and/or stone was nothing less than incredible. So to carve a couple of scrolls on a piece of wood and glue it together... well, let's just say that the Chinese craftsman will, no doubt, soon develop total mastery of the F5 puzzle. To think that these Northfield F5's are selling for under 5K with this kind of quality is kinda scary. My hat's off to all involved.

----------


## Elliot Luber

The waiting is the hardest part, but I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Does anyone know who ended up with this Northfield that's the main photo on the website? I love the back!

----------


## Skittle

> Does anyone know who ended up with this Northfield that's the main photo on the website? I love the back!


I think it is Adrien's own Big Mon model (the guy over Northfield)

----------


## nickster

> Awesome to the cert of authenticity on the previous page. I'm glad that this company seems to have found a nice balance in their whole manufacturing structure. Not ashamed that they're made in the Pac Rim, in fact giving credit to the very talented craftsmen behind the instrument. =D Right on.
> 
> Seriously considering getting one of these...Regular size, premium wood, varnish neck. Just a question though - for a James tailpiece...is it possible to get a regular tailpiece, and then refit it in the future with a James? Or would that require structural changes to the mandolin?


I tried to retrofit my Northfield with a James tailpiece and the holes didn't match so I sent it back for a refund. It's best to order one with the James.

----------


## majorbanjo

I'm still loving my Northfield right now.....i'm not as good with wiping it off after playing as I should be and it's developed a cloudy spot where my arm contacts it.....any advice in removing/cleaning this spot?

----------


## Paul Statman

> I'm still loving my Northfield right now.....i'm not as good with wiping it off after playing as I should be and it's developed a cloudy spot where my arm contacts it.....any advice in removing/cleaning this spot?


You need an arm rest, sir!

----------


## reverhar

The back and also the area above the tailpiece on my Northfield developed a cloudy area.  I rubbed in some Jubilee type polish and it totally went away.

----------


## majorbanjo

Frustrated after jam tonight.....going back to banjo and guitar.....mandolin for sale....ugh!!!!  This little thing should be easy.....NOT!

----------


## John Adrihan

To quote Judge Smails: Well, the world needs ditch diggers, too. And Banjo players :Grin:

----------


## majorbanjo

:Grin:   You know.....I love banjo playing and fishing......my friends say they'd much rather listen to me fish.....

Looks like I found a great home in Shepherdsville, Kentucky for a very nice Big Mon Mandolin......

What an awesome mandolin.....and a great company.....

----------


## Phil Rourke

Major Banjo,you mean after all the waiting and anticipation,you just turned around and sold your new Northfield?
I don't understand?
Is mandolin just not your thing or was the instrument not to your satisfaction?
Phil

----------


## Paul Statman

> Major Banjo,you mean after all the waiting and anticipation,you just turned around and sold your new Northfield?
> I don't understand?
> Is mandolin just not your thing or was the instrument not to your satisfaction?
> Phil


Well sed, Phil. I would have asked the same thing, but you beat me (and a few others, I shouldn't wonder) to it.

----------


## William Smith

Great mandolins for the price thats for sure!,,I loved mine unfortunatly I had to sell her to help pay for a Gil,,but the fit-finish-woods-setup-tone-volume was great,,at least she went to a loving picker buddy of mine and I have first shot at getting her back if he ever wants to sell!  Its too bad we coulden't get a shop that has all thier models together so we could give them the test!,,I'd love to compare the different body sizes-F-hole sizes,etc......what fun that would be :Grin:

----------


## majorbanjo

Mandolin was great!!!!  After a couple of Jams with it where I switched back to banjo at both.....decided I'd let someone else have it realizing that I'd always be wanting to play banjo or guitar and the mandolin, while fun, just would never get the love it deserved at my house......and that's a chunk of change to have lying around these days......

----------


## Phil Rourke

Well that sure beats all! And I thought I bought things on a whim! I can barely play mandolin,I have a banjo and I can barely play that,I have a violin and I can barely play it,I have a pre war model 25 square neck dobro and I can barely play it,I have a few guitars and that is my main instrument. I will be keeping my Northfield my whole life..I will study it to help me set up my Washburn Jethro Burns mandolin better than it is now and use it as a gig pig with a pickup,just no way I could sell it.
But I love all my instruments and would cut off my right arm before parting with any of them,I dont even own a house,so I'm far from being wealthy.
No offense meant to you Major Banjo but I hope the Northfield guys are not offended by your rapid turn over of their instrument.
You have emphatically stated that it was a great mandolin and that is good enough for me, but you must surely have set a record for the minimum length of ownership of a Northfield mandolin!
Hope you continue to get the maximum pleasure from your musical interests. Peace and good picking!
phil

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip... but I hope the Northfield guys are not offended by your rapid turn over of their instrument.
> ...snip...


What an odd thing to say. Why on earth would the people at Northfield be offended, and why would you care?
It's not like he adopted a child from Northfield that he gave away. A mandolin is just a tool. He bought it, it was nice, he discovered it wasn't the right fit for him, and he moved on. What's to be offended about?

----------


## Phil Rourke

> What an odd thing to say. Why on earth would the people at Northfield be offended, and why would you care?
> It's not like he adopted a child from Northfield that he gave away. A mandolin is just a tool. He bought it, it was nice, he discovered it wasn't the right fit for him, and he moved on. What's to be offended about?


You are probably right,just all seems odd to me.In the end it doesnt really matter to anyone I guess.

----------


## Paul Statman

Someone did the same thing with a Brentrup a few years ago. Maybe it's more common a practice than we imagine..

----------


## dcoventry

I think Northfield MIGHT only be offended if he tried to sell for more than he bought it for a la Screaming Eagle Cabernet or some such.

----------


## rounDSound

Eagerly awaiting the arrival of #174 in late July. Englemann big mon with small f holes. Wondering if any owners can chime in on the quality/construction of the case? Would you tour with it, fly with it, or just take it around town? Should I look into a Hiscox?

----------


## Phil Rourke

> Eagerly awaiting the arrival of #174 in late July. Englemann big mon with small f holes. Wondering if any owners can chime in on the quality/construction of the case? Would you tour with it, fly with it, or just take it around town? Should I look into a Hiscox?


How is it you know the serial number of your new mandolin? did the northfield guys telll you?
I asked Peter Bagale what the number for mine was,he hasn't replied as yet,but that's ok as it isnt that important. I told him not to bother if he didnt know of the top of his head
i was just curious since Northfield posted some pics on facebook of what looks to be a big mon in progress with the title #170.
I was kind of figuring that might well be mine..
I ordered a big mon with std F holes,engleman spruce top and James tailpiece. They said it is on track for comletion in July.
Sure am looking foward to the day it arrives!
Phil

----------


## Mandosummers

I'm sure you will get a number of comments on the cases the Northfields come with.  Unless they have changed since I got my Northfield last year, the cases are not worth much.  They are very cheap and flimsy.  Love the mando... hate the case.

As far as Hiscox cases go, I ordered one for my Northfield several months back.  It was a perfect fit and provided great structural protection, but....  It had gaps in the the seam between the top and bottom of the case at both ends.  The gaps were about 1/8" to 3/16".  I could press my lips to the cracks and blow into the case with no resistance at all.  (The top seam was tight and I couldn't easily blow air through it.)  Get caught in a driving rain storm and the water streaming into the case along the ends would not have even slowed down.  The same would hold true for extreme cold and heat. I called to try to get a replacement and the rep said that the gaps on the ends were a common problem with some Hiscox mandolin cases?  So, my experience with Hiscox is great structural protection but poor environmental protection.  I sent it back.  Im still looking for a good case.

----------


## John Duncan

> .... Englemann big mon with small f holes...


Awesome! I can't wait to hear about it when you get it! Any particular reason why you went with Englemann/ smaller f holes?

----------


## Northfield mando

Hey Everyone, 
wanted to share some new pictures

----------


## rounDSound

> Awesome! I can't wait to hear about it when you get it! Any particular reason why you went with Englemann/ smaller f holes?



I wanted a more bass/mid focused sound, with the tonal qualities that englemann offers..  The 'standard' size f-holes were advertised to offer a more focused sound than their enlarged f-holes, which are supposed to be more 'open sounding'. Just preference! I'm on a pretty tight budget (having to sell of some good gear to get this thing), so I avoided the more expensive or cosmetic features like 'premium wood', a one piece back, violin neck or the james tailpiece and just focused on getting the sound I was looking for. 

In regards to the serial, I simply emailed northfield and asked if they had started construction and if I had been assigned a serial number!

Shame about the Hiscox case. Calton's are way to expensive for me, maybe the eastman fiberglass case would be flight worthy. 

When it arrives in July, I'll be sure to post some high quality photos, as well as some video.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hey Everyone, we recently got a bunch of pictures taken on unique batch of mandolins. Just wanted to share some of them with all of you who keep this thread going. Thanks!

----------


## nickster

Nice looking mando's Adrian. How much extra does it cost for a one piece back?

Nick

----------


## Phil Rourke

Cool! Northfield just notified me yesterday that mine is nearly ready to go and that i may have it possibly by the end of June.
That will mean it is ready a little early. :Mandosmiley:  :Grin: 
Thankfully i paid for it before the aussie dollar dropped 14 cents against the greenback!
I'm getting a big mon ,engelman spruce top with a james tailpiece

----------


## mandolirius

> I'm sure you will get a number of comments on the cases the Northfields come with.  Unless they have changed since I got my Northfield last year, the cases are not worth much.  They are very cheap and flimsy.  Love the mando... hate the case.
> 
> As far as Hiscox cases go, I ordered one for my Northfield several months back.  It was a perfect fit and provided great structural protection, but....  It had gaps in the the seam between the top and bottom of the case at both ends.  The gaps were about 1/8" to 3/16".  I could press my lips to the cracks and blow into the case with no resistance at all.  (The top seam was tight and I couldn't easily blow air through it.)  Get caught in a driving rain storm and the water streaming into the case along the ends would not have even slowed down.  The same would hold true for extreme cold and heat. I called to try to get a replacement and the rep said that the gaps on the ends were a common problem with some Hiscox mandolin cases?  So, my experience with Hiscox is great structural protection but poor environmental protection.  I sent it back.  Im still looking for a good case.


I have small gaps in mine too, but that's to be expected with a plastic case. I think it would take a seriously hard rain to actually get water inside the case, but it could happen. I guess that's what case covers are for. Otherwise, it seems like you have to spend upwards of $600 for the kind of protection you're looking for. Two hundred bucks and a case cover looks like not a bad deal by comparison.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I have small gaps in mine too, but that's to be expected with a plastic case. I think it would take a seriously hard rain to actually get water inside the case, but it could happen. I guess that's what case covers are for. Otherwise, it seems like you have to spend upwards of $600 for the kind of protection you're looking for. Two hundred bucks and a case cover looks like not a bad deal by comparison.


And it hardly ever rains in Victoria!

----------


## Phil Rourke

Woo Hoo! Big mon #172 ready to ship down under early next week!
Good thing too as 2 of the cheap crappy tuner buttons on my Washburn broke when i was attempting to re string it this week.
It's out of action til I can get some decent tuner buttons from Stew mac or somewhere.
Phil

----------


## rounDSound

> Woo Hoo! Big mon #172 ready to ship down under early next week!
> Good thing too as 2 of the cheap crappy tuner buttons on my Washburn broke when i was attempting to re string it this week.
> It's out of action til I can get some decent tuner buttons from Stew mac or somewhere.
> Phil


lucky fellow! i'll be waiting until the end of july for its sibling, #174. let us know how it sounds! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

For those who are not on Facebook: Northfields posted some spectacular pics of an A style on their Facebook page today (#147) which is available immediately (or.. was)

----------


## Mandosummers

I recently got a Neumann KM184 and a Golden Age Pre 73 preamp.  I was experimenting with them and my Northfield F.  I was so happy with the tone I thought I'd share a short clip.  



NorthfieldClip.mp3

----------


## John Duncan

> I recently got a Neumann KM184 and a Golden Age Pre 73 preamp.  I was experimenting with them and my Northfield F.  I was so happy with the tone I thought I'd share a short clip.  
> 
> 
> 
> NorthfieldClip.mp3


Good Stuff!

----------


## red7flag

I had the pleasure to play a few at the Elderly Booth at IBMA.  The ones I played are far superior to any of the other brands made in China.  I do not put them in the Collins, Stanley, Kimble range, but they are substantially cheaper.  I would say they fit between the Ky 1000/1500 / The Loar 700 and the Collins level builders.  A great instrument for the prices and Stan Werblin is just an outstanding dealer to deal with.

----------


## hedgehog

Interesting, the middle mandolin in the last Northfield Mando post doesn' have the Northfield script on the peg head.  Yes I do see that they have their name on the Rod Cover, but those can be broken or lost.  Seems lke a guttsy move for a manufacturer to make.  All three mandolins certainly are pretty.

----------


## yankees1

> I had the pleasure to play a few at the Elderly Booth at IBMA.  The ones I played are far superior to any of the other brands made in China.  I do not put them in the Collins, Stanley, Kimble range, but they are substantially cheaper.  I would say they fit between the Ky 1000/1500 / The Loar 700 and the Collins level builders.  A great instrument for the prices and Stan Werblin is just an outstanding dealer to deal with.


  Played several Collings and no match for the only Northfield I have played !

----------


## J Mangio

Good observation hedgehog.

----------


## mandolirius

[QUOTE=Mandosummers;1063069]I recently got a Neumann KM184 and a Golden Age Pre 73 preamp.  I was experimenting with them and my Northfield F.  I was so happy with the tone I thought I'd share a short clip.  



Nice. I have a Pre-73 as well. Although it's not designed for it, I use it for live performances. I couldn't find anything else in my roughly three hundred dollar price range I liked as much. It's half-rack size, so a bit bulky but I have a nice carrying case that used to house a slide projector the Pre-73 fits in like a glove. I'm using with either a AT-Pro37 or a Rode N5. I'm getting lots of juice and a nice, fat tone with it.

----------


## Marc Berman

> Interesting, the middle mandolin in the last Northfield Mando post doesn' have the Northfield script on the peg head.  Yes I do see that they have their name on the Rod Cover, but those can be broken or lost.  Seems lke a guttsy move for a manufacturer to make.  All three mandolins certainly are pretty.


The Torch and Wire inlay with the name on the cover is a $500 dollar option  :Smile:

----------


## mandograssable

> lucky fellow! i'll be waiting until the end of july for its sibling, #174. let us know how it sounds!


If you are getting #174 and #172 is going down under, then I must be getting #173 next week. Adrian mailed me pictures of it. It looks fantastic. Hope it sounds like it looks. One piece red maple back, with adiorondack spruce top. "Big Mon"!

----------


## rounDSound

> If you are getting #174 and #172 is going down under, then I must be getting #173 next week. Adrian mailed me pictures of it. It looks fantastic. Hope it sounds like it looks. One piece red maple back, with adiorondack spruce top. "Big Mon"!


i had asked for some pictures, but they never got around to it. ah well,  busy folks no doubt.  :Cool:  plus when it arrives in late july, it'll be more of a surprise. wish the canadian dollar was treading back around par though, or that i'd paid for the whole thing back when it was.

----------


## Phil Rourke

> i had asked for some pictures, but they never got around to it. ah well,  busy folks no doubt.  plus when it arrives in late july, it'll be more of a surprise. wish the canadian dollar was treading back around par though, or that i'd paid for the whole thing back when it was.


I was lucky,I paid off most of mine when the Aussie was around ten cents above par.
Paid for the freight recently so I hope to have the new Mon around late next week

----------


## yankees1

Adrian, Is sugar maple an option for back material ?

----------


## Phil Rourke

It's here! Stuck at work right now. Can't wait to get home tonight!

----------


## Phil Rourke

Just got home. This is a beautiful instrument! I really like the feel of the neck and the setup. It is just so much easier to play than my Washburn and the sound! Crickey! LOUD! It utterly romps all over the Washburn in every way.
In the box there was a Northfield t shirt and a set of acoustic guitar strings 13 to 56 just the ones I already use!
Many thanks to Adrian and Peter and all the lads at Northfield .
Photos and video to follow as I get time.
Phil

----------


## Northfield mando

> Just got home. This is a beautiful instrument! I really like the feel of the neck and the setup. It is just so much easier to play than my Washburn and the sound! Crickey! LOUD! It utterly romps all over the Washburn in every way.
> In the box there was a Northfield t shirt and a set of acoustic guitar strings 13 to 56 just the ones I already use!
> Many thanks to Adrian and Peter and all the lads at Northfield .
> Photos and video to follow as I get time.
> Phil


Thanks Phil. Glad you're enjoying the instrument! This was our first shipment down under, we thought it called for a T-shirt--especially for that freight cost! Thanks for working with us on all of that. Um, I guess that EXP packaging all looks the same. Those were supposed to be mandolin EXP74s..glad you can use the guitar strings.  :Smile:  All the best. -Adrian-Kosuke-Jidou-Peter-Lao-Dino

----------


## Phil Rourke

> Thanks Phil. Glad you're enjoying the instrument! This was our first shipment down under, we thought it called for a T-shirt--especially for that freight cost! Thanks for working with us on all of that. Um, I guess that EXP packaging all looks the same. Those were supposed to be mandolin EXP74s..glad you can use the guitar strings.  All the best. -Adrian-Kosuke-Jidou-Peter-Lao-Dino


Ha ha! I was wondering about that! It's all good ,I use 13 to 56 on my martin d18 golden era ,recently bought one of those bulk packs of 25 sets..dont wory I will use up those exp's!.i also bought 20 sets of J 74's in preparation for the arrival of my new baby!

----------


## Phil Rourke

Well I made a video..sort of..
Please excuse my crappy playing..I'm only a learner.
I am so pleased with this instrument!! Since I got it I cant bear to put it down. I really feel that my playing will start to improve rapidly from now on. I just enjoy the feel and the playability of this instrument so much..not to mention the sound!! :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  That Iwill be much more motivated to practise and learn new things.
Big thanks to Northfield,I am 110% satified
Phil

----------


## Mandosummers

Really sounds wonderful!.. so big and rich but with nice clear highs. Love it!  Thanks for posting and congratulations!

----------


## Phil Rourke

Thank you ! I will make another video as soon as I have something decent to play. Gotta seriously learn some tunes

----------


## pickngrin

Wow! Sounds fantastic. If that's you as a beginner, I'm really looking forward to hearing you when you're more experienced.

----------


## yankees1

> Thank you ! I will make another video as soon as I have something decent to play. Gotta seriously learn some tunes


  How long have you been playing the mandolin ?

----------


## Phil Rourke

Well I got my Washburn in 2003 but never really played it. I was in to home recording as a hobby so I was always buying different types of instruments. Kind of lost interest in music from around 05 until just recently. Developed a very keen interest in mandolin when I heard Ronnie mccoury on Steve earle's mountain album in the last year or so and dug out the washburn to have a crack . Shortly after that I ordered the Northfield . So I have really only been playing for 7 months but not really in earnest. I could only play an open d and an open g chord but have since got some of the 4 finger bluegrass chords happening as well as working on 7 th and minor chords a bit of scale practice and the beginnings of some chop.
This Northfield is so easy to play and so satisfying to the ear that I'm going to take it to work every day and practice on my breaks.
I just bought mike cpmpton's rotten taters album yesterday and I am hooked! So my next project is to learn the title track and record it with vocal on a video and punish unsuspecting people on YouTube with it!

----------


## mandograssable

I was wrong. I didn't get 173, I got 171 last week. It looks and sounds great! Talk about solid, beautiful construction. It is impeccable. Big Mon, adirondack spruce top, one piece red maple back, modern set up.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hey Everyone, as we have just passed 100,000 views on this thread, we would like to thank everyone who has participated in these ongoing conversations. Here is a video on Emory Lester playing two different northfields:



Enjoy!

----------


## hedgehog

While I've been happy with my the Loar LM-600 I admit to watching this thread fairly closely and have developed a slight case of MAS for a Northfield mandolin.  I have a question about serial numbers though.  If a Northfield has the number 110124, what does it mean?  Would be a 2011 build and 124th that year or of all time?  I made what I consider to be a decent offer at one on Ebay, at this point I'm the high bid and I'm about all in at this time, but wouldn't be surprised to be out bid when the auction gets closer to finishing.

----------


## yankees1

> While I've been happy with my the Loar LM-600 I admit to watching this thread fairly closely and have developed a slight case of MAS for a Northfield mandolin.  I have a question about serial numbers though.  If a Northfield has the number 110124, what does it mean?  Would be a 2011 build and 124th that year or of all time?  I made what I consider to be a decent offer at one on Ebay, at this point I'm the high bid and I'm about all in at this time, but wouldn't be surprised to be out bid when the auction gets closer to finishing.


 A lot of serious bids the last minute of an Ebay auction !

----------


## hedgehog

Yeah I know, this isn't exactly my first E-bay rodeo.  I was poking around trying to find the reserve price.... found it.  Like I said, I won't be surprised to be outbid. ..... hope not though.  I've been watching mandolins sit unbid on at great prices lately.

Still waiting on the answer on the serial number........

----------


## hedgehog

Ahhhhhh already outbid.  If it was one of you, geee thanks.  :Smile:   I'll sit on the side and just watch for a while.  Might not be done bidding yet.  I won't pay his "buy me now" price though.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Hedgehog. Our serial numbers work like this--> First 2 digits are year, in this case 2011. Last digits are total made to date. So it's #124, delivered almost exactly 1 year ago. Happy bidding.

----------


## hedgehog

Thank you, I thought I had it right, but you never know.  Can you tell me anything more about that mandolin?  It's a Big Mon with a 1 1/16 nut, no Florida extension, but beyond that I don't know.

----------


## Charles Andre

Look on page 23, post 555 of this thread for spec info on this mandolin.

----------


## hedgehog

:Smile:  I thought it might be here somewhere.  I did look back in the posts, got to page 21, and knew I was close, but still missed it.  Does this mandolin have standard "F" holes?  I am lusting and weakening on your "Buy it Now" price, nice mandolin ... I really don't know what they are going for new, on Elderly I see the Big Mon for ~$3000.00, but I don't know if there are any upgrades that would up that price.

Of course it's been written a million times, at $3000+ I'm into a darned good American made mandolin.

----------


## hedgehog

Well I made a good solid bid and did not win, but came closer that the winning bidder thought.  My final bid was actually a mistake.  While rushing along here at work, I intended to up my bid by just over $100, without thinking I only upped it by a little over $50.00.  My mistake, the other bidder probably would have upped his bid more anyway.  I hope the winner plays the heck out of that instrument.

----------


## yankees1

Any Northfield owners go with a sugar maple back ?

----------


## Handy Hummingbird

Just wondering whether anyone might have any idea how a Northfield F5 might compare to a Lebeda...?

----------


## Kmcc24

Hi All,

I just got Northfield #178 and I wanted to share my experience—not just of my wonderful new mandolin but of working with Adrian Bagale.

I’ll start with the obvious: It’s a fantastic mandolin. And not just for the price. It’s gorgeous, built with painstaking attention to detail… all the stuff you hear over and over again about Northfields. What sold me, though, was the sound. I live close to Elderly and also get a chance to visit a few stores like Gruhn every year. So though I am no prodigy, I’ve had a chance to hear a lot of instruments. And the Northfield sound is sitting in ballpark with instruments by the makers I can only dream of owning.

But everybody likes their new mandolin, right? I guess what makes this mandolin extra-special to me is what a good time I had on the way to getting it. It started when I was noodling around at Elderly one day, talking with a staffer about mandolins we thought had great sound. He brought up Northfield and pulled one that was on hold, on its way to a new owner. Within 30 seconds of playing, I thought, “This is it” and had one of those “Who are these guys?” experiences. 

So I looked them up on the web and called Adrian. Happy me, he’s in Michigan and we both live about an hour from Elderly. So we made a date and he brought three or four mandolins he was getting ready to ship to customers. Even though I’m no professional—in fact I’d say beginner is almost generous—Adrian spent a couple hours with me. I went back and forth trying the various instruments. He pointed out the difference in sound they got with Engelmann and Red Spruce, the ways the Big Mon varies in tone from the standard size, the ins and outs of the traditional vs. modern neck. So much fun! And he talked about mandolin construction in general, what he’d learned along the way, what they are trying to accomplish at Northfield. 

Once I decided I wanted an F5 Big Mon, he invited me over to his house to pick the actual pieces of maple. We looked at a bunch of silver and red maple, “painted” it with water to see the flame, talked about their different sounds, talked about the kind of sound I wanted and decided on red maple with an Engelmann top. Having all that input into the exact mandolin I was getting meant a lot to me. I figured I was just lucky because I’m local--but while I was over picking out wood, Adrian told me he’d just been on Skype with a Japanese customer picking out wood and talking over choices.

So off I go to wait six months. I spent a lot of time on the Northfield site looking at video and found myself second guessing my decision about the Engelmann top. (Too many choices can be a bad thing!) A month or so in, I sent an email saying I’d changed my mind about the soundboard and Adrian’s brother said he’d get the message to him in China.

Last month #178 arrived. When I went to pick it up Adrian told me he’d flipped out a little when he heard I’d changed my order to Red Spruce. He knew the kind of sound I liked, knew I wasn’t a strong player, and that I wanted a sweet sound and a mandolin that would open up easily. Worried that he’d disappoint me, he decided they’d give me the Red Spruce I’d requested but carve it to get the sound I wanted. Result: I have both strength and a wonderful “soupy, sparkly” sound. The man goes the extra mile for people. 

So I took #178 home and liked it a lot on day one. Day two, I liked it better. A couple weeks in, I’m in love. It’s opened up remarkably. The color of the sound, every note, all up and down the neck… wow. It was well worth the wait.

These guys are doing something pretty great. That the Northfield team cares about the quality of their instruments is pretty obvious. Maybe not so obvious is what a great experience it is to work with someone who cares so much that people get mandolins they'll fall in love with. Thanks, Adrian!

Kate

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## banjomanwv

Ive got #169 on the way and cant wait. Engelmann top, upgraded wood, engraved tailpiece. Im sure its going to be a killer

----------


## Northfield mando

Hey everyone,
would just like to invite anyone going to the IBMA fanfest next weekend to come down to the Elderly Instruments booth and say hello. We will be showcasing some brand new models and will have plenty of mandolins to try. We look forward to meeting some of you!

----------


## Northfield mando

Hey Everyone,
Just getting ready to release our new F5S model. We had some friends try them out at this years IBMA, and wanted to share a video with all of you. Here's what our dear friend Adam Steffey had to say:

----------


## Jim Garber

Adrian: Pardon my ignorance but what exactly is an F5S? It looks very nice and understated. What are the specs and what makes it different?

----------


## yankees1

> Adrian: Pardon my ignorance but what exactly is an F5S? It looks very nice and understated. What are the specs and what makes it different?


  Same here! I would like to see the specs for this new model !

----------


## Jim Garber

I couldn't tell if that was a bare-bones model or one with dark binding. Either is very appealing to me. BTW doesn't that guy Steffey know how to play? I thought he was about to wail away on that mandolin. All he did was roll it around in his hands.  :Smile:

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Jim. Thanks for the post and interest. Our new "S" line is a little dressed down like you're noticing in the video. We'll be officially releasing these models in the next 30 days--just as soon as we catch up from the time spent in Nashville during the IBMA. So, until then..I'll give you a few details on these models:

- North American materials (Adirondack Red Spruce or Engelmann), Quartered Red Maple and some with flat sawn Sugar
- Burst top. Single color dark brown (think Sheraton with our own twist) back, neck and sides.
- 3 piece hard maple neck with rosewood or striped ebony center stripe. This is a horizontal 3 piece design, not a scarf joint or stacked heel. 
- Single ply top and back binding (some with dark drown tortoise, some with ivoroid) Unbound board and peghead--but with inlaid purfling on each. Photos coming soon will show this a little more.
- Striped Ebony fretboard and pickguard.
- Ultra thin NitroCellulose lacquer finish...some satin, some gloss top, some with french polished top. 
- Will be available in a few different finish color combinations...
- Made as F5 or F2 styles (yes Jim, we've taken your past comments seriously and have made our first ever oval holes after intensely studying a very fine example from the early 20's)
- Will be made available at a few select dealers around the USA. 
- Same exact Northfield Team + 1 (sanding)
- Available in limited qtys, starting in December 2012.
- $2695 MSRP

Regarding Adam: He sure can play!! That video is not finished...and we have several to share which are now being editing, starting with one from Aaron Ramsey that will be posted this week. He test drives several new ones as does Adam, Emory, Martino...even me. Lots to share with all of you very soon. Thanks for all the interest. -Adrian

----------


## Jim Garber

> yes Jim, we've taken your past comments seriously and have made our first ever oval holes after intensely studying a very fine example from the early 20's.


Ah, yes, very interesting...




> Regarding Adam: He sure can play!! That video is not finished...and we have several to share which are now being editing, starting with one from Aaron Ramsey that will be posted this week. He test drives several new ones as does Adam, Emory, Martino...even me. Lots to share with all of you very soon. Thanks for all the interest. -Adrian


You knew I was joking, right?

----------


## Northfield mando

Over the past few years weve been fortunate enough to make a variety of different customized mandolins. During 2012 weve seen a big increase in inquires and orders from fellow mandolin players all over the world. Weve made multiple instruments for players in Belgium, Norway, Italy, Australia, Canada and Japan. Its very rewarding to think weve been a part of making music in so many great places.  

Earlier this year we were commissioned to make our first ever left-handed F style for a great talent from Belgium, Jefferson Louvat. Playing mandolin since the age of 11, Jefferson had a keen sense of what he was looking for in a mandolin. We were a little gun-shy at first. As you might imagine, flipping everything around to make an F for a left handed player, let alone a really experienced one, was going to be a challenge. But, as we got to know Jefferson and had the chance to listen to his great recordings we realized it was an adventure we wanted to be a part of.

We settled on our Big Mon variety and made a special peghead inlay to match an A hes been playing for many years. In July we shipped # 177 off to its new home in Jodoigne.  Weve been keeping in touch and just the other day he sent us this nice video of him playing.

Thanks Jefferson. This is why we do it!

-The Northfield Workshop team.





For more information of Jefferson Louvat and his upcoming projects please visit http://www.louvatbros.com/

Check out these albums while youre there:



http://www.countysales.com/products....lk-With-You%27





http://www.louvatbros.com/index.php/en/store/new-album

----------

Jim Garber, 

John Duncan, 

Kmcc24

----------


## Jim Garber

Man, that mandolin sparkles in his hands. That is beautiful! Thanks, Adrian!

I like the new peghead inlay. Is that a new thing, just putting the Northfield script on the TRC instead of on the actual headstock?

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

The mandolin sounds fantastic, and the kiss at the end was just precious. It really shows how much he loves his new Northfield. congrats. 

BTW what's the name of the tune in the video?

----------


## Paul Statman

> BTW what's the name of the tune in the video?


"Brilliancy" (Trad. Arr. Bush)

----------

Clement Barrera-Ng

----------


## Phil Rourke

> "Brilliancy" (Trad. Arr. Bush)


Beautiful tune and so beautifully played! Talented lad! That mandolin sounds gorgeous!

----------


## Northfield mando

Jim, 
It was a special design to work on the left handed peghead, since the orientation of the logo would be completely backwards. We're still putting our logo on the peghead on everything else, except for on our most deluxe peghead inlay design, our take on a torch and wire type of inlay pattern. Glad you liked the clip. He sure knows how to make that mandolin sing. I'll post some more pictures of this particular mandolin soon.

----------


## lukmanohnz

> For more information of Jefferson Louvat and his upcoming projects please visit http://www.louvatbros.com/
> 
> Check out these albums while you’re there:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.countysales.com/products....lk-With-You%27


I've been eyeing a used copy of this CD at my local music retailer for months.  Finally bought it after seeing this post.  The music is wonderful - excellent musicianship.  But the frosting on the cake is that the CD includes .pdf files with tablature for all the tunes!

----------


## Northfield mando

Here's are friend Joshua Rilko trying out a new Northfield F2S model:

----------


## mando-man

Would be interest in a chinese mandolin by the name of Northfield if Adam Steffy did not play one and give it his endirsement?

----------


## Paul Statman

> Would be interest in a chinese mandolin by the name of Northfield if Adam Steffy did not play one and give it his endirsement?


Yes. A rose by any other name would smell as sweet. -Bill The Bard

----------


## Marc Berman

> Would be interest in a chinese mandolin by the name of Northfield if Adam Steffy did not play one and give it his endirsement?


I think that most people are interested in a well made good sounding small shop mandolin. I for one could care less who endorses it. If  I was in the market for a new instrument I would definitely consider a Northfield.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> Would be interest in a chinese mandolin by the name of Northfield if Adam Steffy did not play one and give it his endirsement?


Who's Adam Steffey?   :Smile:  

I think most people are interested in Northfield because they have heard one or played one and realize how good they are, not where they were made.

----------


## mando-man

It may be true that the Northfield is a great mandolin.  However there are a lot of other mandolins on the market that are great mandolins.  What actually makes the mandolin buying public aware of the instrument.  The answer is makreting and one marketing strategy that Northfield used was to give one to Adam Steffey.  Don't really know if Adam likes the mandolin well enough to play it very much.  

Shawn Lane has played only his Dearstone mandolin since he has been playing with Blue Highway. He has played it on all of the Blue Highway Albums.  Shawn was not given the mandolin he bought it.  

If one could buy an american made mandolin by a well known luthier for a price equal to or slightly more that the Northfield pricing would there be an interest?

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> If one could buy an american made mandolin by a well known luthier for a price equal to or slightly more that the Northfield pricing would there be an interest?


If the domestically made mandolin sounds better than the Northfield, then sure.  

I, for one, will buy the best sounding mandolin I can find for the money that I can afford, no matter where it is made.

----------

Jim Nollman

----------


## coletrickle

> It may be true that the Northfield is a great mandolin.  However there are a lot of other mandolins on the market that are great mandolins.  What actually makes the mandolin buying public aware of the instrument.  The answer is makreting and one marketing strategy that Northfield used was to give one to Adam Steffey.  Don't really know if Adam likes the mandolin well enough to play it very much.  
> 
> Shawn Lane has played only his Dearstone mandolin since he has been playing with Blue Highway. He has played it on all of the Blue Highway Albums.  Shawn was not given the mandolin he bought it.  
> 
> If one could buy an american made mandolin by a well known luthier for a price equal to or slightly more that the Northfield pricing would there be an interest?


I think you are way underestimating the mandolin buying public on this forum. Sure, Adam Steffey plays one...so does Emory Lester and a lot of other players. And these guys aren't just appearing in ads with them or making a nice quote for their website, they are touring professionally with them...picking them over anything else to play day in and day out. Even if they didn't, the mandolin public is constantly looking for the best sounding instrument they can get. Some have the means to buy top tier, others mid level and others on the lower end. Some will only buy American made, others want the best they can get regardless. Some will only play a Gibson...the list goes on. Clearly Northfield has make a strong presence in the market by creating a great sounding instrument first. If they were also able to get some great players to take them up as their primary axes...added bonus for them and an illustration that they are doing something right. I think it is disingenuous to imply that people are only buying Northfields because of some pro player who was given one. Also, you can get an American made mando by a well known luthier for equal or less than a Northfield. Breedlove, Weber, Pava...I don't think, however you can get a Dearstone.

----------

harryclark

----------


## Links

> I think you are way underestimating the mandolin buying public on this forum. Sure, Adam Steffey plays one...so does Emory Lester and a lot of other players. And these guys aren't just appearing in ads with them or making a nice quote for their website, they are touring professionally with them...picking them over anything else to play day in and day out. Even if they didn't, the mandolin public is constantly looking for the best sounding instrument they can get. Some have the means to buy top tier, others mid level and others on the lower end. Some will only buy American made, others want the best they can get regardless. Some will only play a Gibson...the list goes on. Clearly Northfield has make a strong presence in the market by creating a great sounding instrument first. If they were also able to get some great players to take them up as their primary axes...added bonus for them and an illustration that they are doing something right. I think it is disingenuous to imply that people are only buying Northfields because of some pro player who was given one. Also, you can get an American made mando by a well known luthier for equal or less than a Northfield. Breedlove, Weber, Pava...I don't think, however you can get a Dearstone.


Right on the money!!!! I would always first buy a mandolin based on trying it out in person, but if I were going to buy one any other way, it would be from reviews from folks here on the Cafe rather than from which professional that played it.  I look at it more of a reinforcemnt of a choice rather than the reason for a choice.

----------


## Mandosummers

> ....... Don't really know if Adam likes the mandolin well enough to play it very much..... 
> 
> If one could buy an american made mandolin by a well known luthier for a price equal to or slightly more that the Northfield pricing would there be an interest?


Adam played a Northfield on his last two albums with the Boxcars so I think its fair to assume he must like his Northfield(s) pretty well.  If he just wanted a free mandolin I believe a player of his stature could have about any endorsement he wanted.  But, if it weren't for folks who resist accepting the fact that Northfields are superior instruments (regardless of where they come from) I would probably have had to pay 4 times more to get my Northfield!  So thanks!! LOL!!

----------


## almeriastrings

I note most of the pricing info on the 'Master' models and various options seems to have disappeared from the Northfield web site....not even a base price listed that I can find....

----------


## Glassweb

> i note most of the pricing info on the 'master' models and various options seems to have disappeared from the northfield web site....not even a base price listed that i can find....


Dum...da-dum-dum!  :Wink:

----------


## yankees1

> I note most of the pricing info on the 'Master' models and various options seems to have disappeared from the Northfield web site....not even a base price listed that I can find....


  Prices going up ?

----------


## Paul Statman

> Dum...da-dum-dum!


 :Laughing:

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Prices are most likely going up again. They can get more for those mandos, and they will. 36 pages of mando nuts praising them didn't help either.  :Popcorn:

----------


## yankees1

> Prices are most likely going up again. They can get more for those mandos, and they will. 36 pages of mando nuts praising them didn't help either.


  Chime in Adrian, are they going up ?  :Smile:

----------


## Phil Rourke

Some of the best mandolin players in Australia have played my Northfield as well as an extremely well known American player who was touring here recently. All of them own a mandolin made by an extremely well known aussie maker. All the Aussies  said they liked the mandolin, all enquired as to how much it cost and and they all seemed surprised when i told them.
One very accomplished Aussie player was giving it a workout after the American had finished his show and was mingling with the audience and chatting with folks. 
Anyway as the Aussie played, the American kept looking over at him,the mandolin was catching his ear and he was clearly very interested in it. So the Aussie hands the mandolin back to me and I ask him what he thinks. He said that he really liked it,especially the bottom end.
As I was putting the mandolin in its case, the American headed straight for me and asked me what it was. I told him and he said "oh yeah,those things are great" he asked to play it so I handed it to him and he gave it a quick workout . As he passed it back to me he said " I've played mandolins that cost more'n twice what these do and ain't half as good! Don't let me play it anymore cause it'll just get all scratched up"
Make of this what you will, but even though I'm not a good player I have good ears and I know what a really nice mandolin sounds like and at last I have one and it didn't cost me an obscene amount of money! 
I think Northfield are doing great things and the pride they have in the instruments they make really shows.
I don't know, but I believe that Adrian is doing this out of passion for the instrument and a  belief that hi quality instruments can be made by skilled craftsmen for an affordable price. I'm a believer!

----------


## Bradley

Regarding Mr. Steffey playing the Northfield, I find it ironic that on all of his recordings you really cant tell a difference 
between which mandolin he is playing. It could have been Apitius, Gibson, Daley, Ellis, Henderson, or Northfield and it still would have sounded like Adam. Just like Thile playing the Dude, wow what a great marketing tactic to get these into the hands
of these players.

----------


## shortymack

As demonstrated in the Stradivarius violin experiment, 17 of 20 acclaimed violinists couldnt tell the difference between a Strad and an 80's MIJ violin in a blind soundbite. Its no tactic or gimmick when a player like Steffey chooses to play a Northfield. Its not all about the hood emblem as they can play whatever theyd like really. This will probably flame some people but I wish more great players would choose to play something like a NF and not a $200,000 loar just cuz they can.

----------


## yankees1

I can sound just as bad on a Heiden as I can playing on an Eastman but-------- at least I can't blame the mandolin !

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I wish more great players would choose to play something like a NF and not a $200,000 loar just cuz they can.


Why? So you will feel better?

----------


## shortymack

> Why? So you will feel better?


Nope.

I just think its ironic how some scoff at Steffey for playing a NF and bow to Thile and his loars and if asked which is which they would go, 'uhhh, I dunno'.  We call them hoodies over at the Eastman forum.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> We call them hoodies over at the Eastman forum.


Eastman has a forum?

----------


## budashoots

What about THE LOAR do they ahve a forum too???

----------


## cayuga red

> What about THE LOAR do they ahve a forum too???


Info on them is found in the Recording King forum.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

I agree that Adam Steffey sounds like himself on every mandolin he chooses to play. I can hear the difference when he plays his Apitius compared to his red spruce topped Henderson which has a bit more edge to the tone, but Adam still sounds like Adam.  A great player can do that.  He would not play a Northfield if it did not work for him, that is for certain.  I seem to remember that he did mention, in a video, that he tends to prefer a mandolin which is on the dark side, concerning tone.  Most players, especially pros, prefer a certain size/shape neck, nut width, and set-up which suits them personally.  I like the fact that Northfield will build custom instruments with upgrades.

----------


## Mandosummers

Does anyone know if Aaron Ramsey played his Northfield on his new Gathering album?

----------


## Michael Ramsey

> Does anyone know if Aaron Ramsey played his Northfield on his new Gathering album?


Yep, though I can't remember which tracks.  Here's a bit of buzz about the new recording and a bit of an interview with Aaron from Bluegrass Today's site:

http://bluegrasstoday.com/aaron-ramsey-gathering/

Here's a direct link to Aaron's page, with the same sound clips and the ability to pre-order.  CDs will be delivered in mid-January.

http://aaronramseyonline.com/fr_home.cfm

----------


## Northfield mando

Heard from Aaron today. Yes, he played his Northfield on most of the album, almost every track from what he recalls.

----------


## almeriastrings

I finally received the 'Big Mon' yesterday. I got this from the original buyer who was thinning his herd... it was a custom order with wider neck, rather like the Sam Bush model. It is about 12 months old, so has a bit of playing time on it. I'll get some pics up shortly and once I have got it set up to my preferences, and settled in somewhat (and I've got my fingers used to the different neck) I'll get some audio clips posted. One comment I'd make right away was that I felt - just my opinion here - the quality of the supplied Northfield case is very sub-par. It _looks_ OK at a distance, but the top/back are flat, not arched, and are really quite flimsy with _way_ too much flex for my liking. The handle and hardware is also really weak and cheap-looking.  It is nowhere near as protective as say, the TKL/Canadian cases supplied as standard with Gibson F-5's, or the 'Guardian' repro Loar-era cases. These are both much heavier built, with strong, arched tops, and quite decent hardware. I'm sure the case would do for real light duty, but I would not want an instrument in that in the back of a truck with the PA or within a mile of a baggage handler.... fortunately, I discovered that even the 'Big Mon' fits easily into a regular F-5 Pegasus, Calton, Hiscox and a spare F-5 case I had lying around. It is rather too tight a fit (even without a Tonegard) in a Guardian oblong or Golden Gate/Superior fiberglass model.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Looking forward to hearing some clips and your own assessment of the instrument. Thanks for all of the similar contributions you've made in the past.

----------


## almeriastrings

A few photos..



Case hardware:



Back... very nicely figured indeed... very good color:



Top... nice red spruce, very well quarter sawn:



Headstock.. appears to be real inlay, not overlay:



Tuners... these are very smooth and precise:

----------


## almeriastrings

A few more...

The scroll. Rather nicely done. Very clean inside the curl too. Tidy work:



Side view of the headstock, showing figure:



The workmanship is clearly of a very high standard. No messy bits under the extension... the plates are nicely carved, with a very 'authentic' recurve. Internally, it also looks very clean. The varnish finish is not, I would say, 100% perfect or as good as I have _ever_ seen, but it is more than acceptable. Nice work all round. 

So far - so good!

----------


## houseworker

That looks gorgeous!  I'm dripping with envy already; it'll only get worse when you post sound clips!  :Frown:

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Last I checked, there were two Northfields listed in the Cafe Classifieds. Both (around $3500.) maybe a little on the pricey side?; I don't know. In any case, they've both been there for at least a few days. In the past, they seemed to disappear in 10 minutes. Is this a signal that things are changing on the 'demand' side?

----------


## almeriastrings

I've been picking it a lot today. I can report an initial impression. Believe what you've read here. These are a very good mandolin indeed. Powerful, rich, balanced and sounds exactly like you'd hope a _really_ fine mandolin would sound. If someone handed it to you and said it was $10K+ you would probably believe them (unless you knew otherwise). It is certainly up there with instruments of that calibre. It is a completely different thing from any other mandolin I've heard from that part of the world. No comparison at all. In fact, it stands up there with the very best from just about anywhere.. US... Australia.. Canada.... anywhere. It is getting into splitting hairs territory when you try to nail it down much further.... your own preferences and playing style will dictate whether anything else is "better" for you, but I would have to say that these things hold their own with some really respected, very high end makers. Whatever they are doing with these - they are doing it right.

----------


## tkdboyd

I normally don't say anything negative about companies, re-sellers, etc...and this is hardly a negative review but about a year and 1/2 ago I tried getting myself an Northfield A model modern mandolin. It was pretty and sounded really good. Great support from Adrian and Elderly...but unfortunately I couldn't get it to play right for me! Not saying it was wrong for someone else, but it didn't work for me. 

But it was nice enough, and I really like Elderly and Adrian, if the time and $ was right I would consider again a Big Mon. Good People and a great quality instrument. May still be in my future....

Only mandolin "brands" that I have played numerous times that makes me think I should own one is a Kimble and/or a Brentrup always immaculate, easily playable, and tone beyond all belief! 

Have a 19 month old daughter...doubt I'll ever get me a Kimble or a Brentrup, but I am pretty happy with my daughter! Thank the Heavens for people like Adrian, Elderly, the folks at Northfield (The Mandolin Store, etc...) that makes it feasible to own great profesional instruments that doesn't break the bank.

----------


## JeffD

> This will probably flame some people but I wish more great players would choose to play something like a NF and not a $200,000 loar just cuz they can.


No flame, I just don't understand it. What difference, what possible difference could it make to you what great players choose to play? 

If a great player selects a $200,000 instrument, for what ever reason, and has the resources to buy it, it surely means....  what?

----------


## sgarrity

I had one and sent it back to the seller.  It was nice for what it was.  I was impressed with the woods used and the overall workmanship.  The one I played had good bass but the trebles were weak in comparison.  It was loud but didn't have much depth and maturity to the tone.  For the money they seem to get you a mando that looks "right", sounds decent and doesn't break the bank.  But I think that comparing them to higher end $10k plus mandolins is just silliness.

----------


## shortymack

> No flame, I just don't understand it. What difference, what possible difference could it make to you what great players choose to play? 
> 
> If a great player selects a $200,000 instrument, for what ever reason, and has the resources to buy it, it surely means....  what?


I was just trying to say that it is refreshing to see someone who can play anything choose a lesser known brand is all. What difference does it make to me? None. Just nice to see is all and gives some kudos to the 'little' guys.

----------


## Stephen Cagle

No flame with me. :Whistling:  
I only know a hand full of great players that play 200,000 dollar Loars. Most great players I know play mandolins costing in the 2 to 3,000 range to maybe 10 to 15,000 range.  Mainly because of Loars being such a great investment the majority cannot afford.  
With that said, if I could afford one I WOULD have one. :Coffee:

----------


## almeriastrings

We get back to variability. Mandolins are not stamped out of uniform materials by cookie cutters. So, there is no question that some will be better than others, and some may be quite poor. Another variable is the player - different techniques, different picks, string choices. What combination suits one picker, may not suit others.  This applies across the board to all makers. There simply is no "universal truth" here. They vary. Simple as that. The best way to choose a mandolin (as we all know) is to play a batch of them and pick the best, or the one that suits us best. Unfortunately, this is rarely possible. So, there is undoubtedly an element of luck in what you end up with. 

The trebles on this one are certainly not in the slightest bit weak. They are very strong and very clear, without being harsh. This is one area where many otherwise good mandolins fall down.The bottom end is also very good.

One other variable... this one has been owned by a good picker, who has used it quite a lot, and it is a year old...so, if you believe in "opening up" that can be a factor vs. a 'factory fresh' example. 
I cannot really agree it is "silly" to compare them to, say, $10K instruments, because like several other people who have posted, I have quite a bit of experience with instruments in that bracket, and have owned several well-known examples over the years. I am in do doubt whatever that this example more than holds its own with them. I can also say it is (to me ears) a substantially better instrument than one $7.5K individual luthier mandolin I have in the case right next to it. So, I think such comparisons are entirely valid, _on an individual instrument basis_, but I would never try to generalise. From all the comments made, it is evident that Northfield are turning out some extremely good instruments - but I entirely accept that there are going to be some that are not so good. This applies to every brand, from Gibson and Collings* to (insert name of individual luthier).

I need to play this thing a bit more, and home in with more detail on any strengths/weaknesses that show up.  So far, my initial impression is extremely positive.

* One reason I picked the $10K price point was I had a Collings MF-5 V here for a few weeks recently, for a refret, and while it was a lovely mandolin, with impeccable - beyond reproach - fit and finish, I personally prefer the sound of this Northfield... obviously, others may differ on that.

----------


## Stephen Cagle

I played Steffeys Northfield last year and it certainly was a very nice pro grade mandolin.  :Coffee:

----------


## Mandosummers

> I had one and sent it back to the seller.  It was nice for what it was.  I was impressed with the woods used and the overall workmanship.  The one I played had good bass but the trebles were weak in comparison.  It was loud but didn't have much depth and maturity to the tone.  For the money they seem to get you a mando that looks "right", sounds decent and doesn't break the bank.  But I think that comparing them to higher end $10k plus mandolins is just silliness.


I too was initially concerned with the tone of the A and E strings on my Northfield.  I'm not really sure what happened, maybe it was a fresh set of strings?, it opened up?, idk, but after a short while I fell in love with the treble strings.  They are clear with cool overtones, very woody, but cut perfectly.  

There was a post a while back asking for a comparison of a Northfield to Kentucy.  I spent an hour or so playing a bunch of mandolins at an instrument shop a couple of weeks ago.  I love mandolins and enjoy any opportunity to try out new ones.  The ones I played included two Kentucky mandolins (KM 1500 and a KM 5000), and I took my Northfield along with me.  IMHO the Kentuckys were excellent instruments for a person starting out.  They played well, tuned well, looked great, and sounded ok.  That being said, without a  doubt the Northfield towered above these two Kentuckys (not all I realize, but these two on this day)... no contest.  The shop also had a couple of killer Ellis mandolins, but my Northfield was every bit as wonderful in looks, tone, and playability.  I came away with no yearning whatsoever for one of them.   Nothing "silly" about it.  It wasn't just me either, the store manager said the same thing.  I gave him my Northfield to test drive.  After a few seconds he looked up and said "Wow, what are you doing in here?". 

That being said, yes, the cases are really poor.  I think Northfield is trying to put all the money in their instruments, which makes sense.  I think most Northfield owners end up getting another case.

----------


## Richard Eskite

Here's the one I ordered, should ship next week.  Looking forward to getting it.

----------


## almeriastrings

Nice colour on the back of that.... goes well with the front. Will be interested to hear how you find it.

I used the Big Mon for the first time playing out last night, at a 100% acoustic gig, no PA. It did very well. I was a bit concerned at the difference in the neck from my usual Fern, but in fact, the neck feels pretty close to my Silverangel F also with a radiused board and wider frets, so in the end that was not an issue. It felt comfortable and was easy to play. There was one other mandolin player there, and I asked him how it sounded from out in front. He said it sounded great, and even with no PA could be heard clearly right from the back of the room, which is not an easy room, as it has some large square pillars and a very reflective floor.  I played some blues, some ragtime, some fiddle tunes, and (of course) - Big Mon. Could hardly avoid that one on this particular mandolin's first night in action out here. 

I will include a KM-1000 when I record some comparisons, but I have to agree with what is said above. They are fantastic value mandolins, and can sound very good in their own right, but this is several notches up. Substantial difference in price, though, with the KM-1000's at around $1500, while the Big Mon I'm using here (with all the upgrades) is in the $4.8K region.

----------


## reverhar

New Northfield F5SE arrived the other day.  Engleman spruce top.    Loud and the notes 
really pop.

----------

Michael Ramsey

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Hello Almeriastrings...
  Wondering how your Northfield is working out for you. How do you like it now that you've had some time with it? Most important, when do we get to hear some sound clips? Looking forward to your follow up. 
Thanks

Also, this thread was halfway down the second page. Can't have that.

----------


## roberto

Almeria, I'd like to know how the Northfield compares with your Harvey Fern, specially the sound. It is worth buying a Gibson or a Northfield in that same price region? Thanks!

----------


## almeriastrings

I will get some clips done soon. I needed to do a few adjustments on the Northfield, and have to make sure all the strings are the same kind/age on comparison instruments. 

The current F-5 Ferns are extremely good mandolins. So is the Northfield. They do not sound _identical_, however. You would not expect them to. The Fern is a little "warmer", I think, while the Northfield has a bit more mid-range. This is pretty much what you would expect from Sitka (Fern) vs Red Spruce (Northfield). I truly do not believe you could go far wrong with either of them. Obviously, individual instruments do vary, and some might be better than others, no matter who made them. Just my observation, but once you get into these mandolins at around $4,000 (and up) it is rarely as simple as "one is better than the other". They each have their own characters, and their own 'voices'. Whether it is a Gibson, Collings, Northfield, individual luthier or anything else in that range, you are looking at some _very_ good instruments. A lot depends on _your_ ears, and what _you_ like. I can tell you for a fact I have one well-know high-end luthier's $10,000 mandolin in the house right now, and if I had to choose, I would not hesitate to chose my personal F-5 Fern or the Northfield in preference. To me, they both sound better. Someone else might feel differently about that, however......

----------

ebeja, 

roberto

----------


## roberto

OK, I agree. It's a thing of personal tastes. Thanks!

----------


## Tim W

I just got a used F5M today that was on the classifieds here and it sounds freakin' awesome! I bought it to give me something to play until I get finished with one I started building a while back. If mine sounds as good as this one does then I'll consider it a success. The notes just pop out of this thing!

----------


## yankees1

I am very pleased with my NF and the trebles are strong and clear ! Bass side is deep but the treble side is most impressive. Some clouding in the FP on back which I believe is a moisture problem  . A great mandolin that is a keeper !

----------


## Toycona

I finally got to play a Northfield at our local string shop the other day. I thought it was every bit as good as the similarly priced Collings that were next to it. It was very responsive up and down the neck...big chop...a very handsome instrument overall.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hey Everyone, 
Just wanted to share something. Our good friend and talented mandolin player, Aaron Ramsey of Mountain Heart, just released his solo project "Gathering". You can take a listen here: http://www.airplaydirect.com/music/aaronramsey/
and you can purchase it here:www.aaronramseyonline.com
Picture is by photographer Cami Calnan:

----------

Michael Ramsey

----------


## DylanH

Has anyone tried these new F2 Models that Northfield is making? 1st time I've ever posted here, wondering what some people thought before I go try one out. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Richard Eskite

I have one.  Although I'm still getting learning to play it, I find it beautiful.  Initially, I wasn't sure of the black top, but now that I have it in hand, I really like it.  I find it a bit more mellow on the E strings than my Collings MT.  Since I primarily play Irish and Scottish music, I can't comment on the "chop" thing, but for the melodies I am playing, it's very suitable.  The tuning machines are very easy to use and it seems to stay in tune well.  I have found having it to be an inspiration to play more often and longer.

----------


## chip

I don't know, kids...I played some of those northfields at Wintergrass. For me....they didn't float my boat but maybe I'm too particular having owned and played some pretty high end instruments and liking builder made ones as opposed to assembled ones? Can't put my finger on it. Nice looking though.

----------

mandotrout777, 

sgarrity

----------


## Tim W

I let Aaron play mine last weekend and it is a few serial numbers from his, probably from the same trees. He spotted something wrong with mine that I hadn't noticed; the saddle was on backwards which explained the weird string spacing.

I got that taken care of now and as an aside, I picked up that album at the concert and it is really well made. Good song selection, musicianship by all, mixing, the works; a really fine project. Get one.




> Hey Everyone, 
> Just wanted to share something. Our good friend and talented mandolin player, Aaron Ramsey of Mountain Heart, just released his solo project "Gathering". You can take a listen here: http://www.airplaydirect.com/music/aaronramsey/
> and you can purchase it here:www.aaronramseyonline.com
> Picture is by photographer Cami Calnan:

----------

Michael Ramsey

----------


## DylanH

Thanks for this, I play mostly Irish music as well and I actually loved the look of the black top ones they have on their website. I need to go give them a try, I've heard good things but nothing really about this new model. cheers!

----------


## Adam Steffey

> Has anyone tried these new F2 Models that Northfield is making? 1st time I've ever posted here, wondering what some people thought before I go try one out.


Dylan,

         I have played one of the F-2s and I can highly recommend it. It has a wonderful balance and response as well as the quality of workmanship that Northfield mandolins are known for. There are some video clips of the F-2 being played on youtube that you can see and hear. I hope that this helps....

          All the best and Happy Pickin'!

                  Adam Steffey :Grin:

----------

jasona, 

robert.najlis

----------


## Mandobar

> Dylan,
> 
>          I have played one of the F-2s and I can highly recommend it. It has a wonderful balance and response as well as the quality of workmanship that Northfield mandolins are known for. There are some video clips of the F-2 being played on youtube that you can see and hear. I hope that this helps....
> 
>           All the best and Happy Pickin'!
> 
>                   Adam Steffey


and there we have it......you can't get a better endorsement than that.

----------


## tkdboyd

> Dylan,
> 
>          I have played one of the F-2s and I can highly recommend it. It has a wonderful balance and response as well as the quality of workmanship that Northfield mandolins are known for. There are some video clips of the F-2 being played on youtube that you can see and hear. I hope that this helps....
> 
>           All the best and Happy Pickin'!
> 
>                   Adam Steffey


Gee, give someone a computer, a keyboard, and a couple of Youtube clips and they think they are an expert! 
:-)

----------

greg_tsam

----------


## Burk

> Gee, give someone a computer, a keyboard, and a couple of Youtube clips and they think they are an expert! 
> :-)


lol

----------


## shortymack

Got to love this site, from newbs to pros all sharing the same excitement about mandos! Makes me wonder if the cafe was around back in the day who would be posting on it.

----------


## DylanH

> Dylan,
> 
>          I have played one of the F-2s and I can highly recommend it. It has a wonderful balance and response as well as the quality of workmanship that Northfield mandolins are known for. There are some video clips of the F-2 being played on youtube that you can see and hear. I hope that this helps....
> 
>           All the best and Happy Pickin'!
> 
>                   Adam Steffey


Wow! Thanks for letting me know Adam, I think I better go and try one for sure. For some reason I'm pretty sure it won't sound quite as good when I play it  :Laughing:

----------


## Adam Steffey

> Wow! Thanks for letting me know Adam, I think I better go and try one for sure. For some reason I'm pretty sure it won't sound quite as good when I play it


Dylan,

         You're more than welcome! I bet it will sound just fine!! All the best and Happy Pickin' - from one mandolin addict to another.....  :Mandosmiley: 

            Adam Steffey

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

FWIW, I understand the enthusiasm for a good sounding moderately priced mandolin.  I had the chance to hear up close a Northfield mandolin played by Emory Lester.  He also had his Heiden.  Emory was very enthusiastic about the Northfield.  Frankly, even though Emory made it sound great, and there were no real negatives that I could discern about the mandolins tone, it did not sound near as good as the Heiden he had.  He played some licks back to back using both.  He meant to show how nice the Northfield sounded.  All I could think of was how much more I appreciated the Heiden's tone.

Now, I'm not going to try and tell Emory Lester what a good mandolin should sound like.  In fact, Mr. Lester likely has the more discerning ear when it comes to mandolin tone.  I know he was honestly impressed with the mandolin and played it in class.  I think he may have used the Heiden in the concert though.  Can't be sure.

BTW, if you are a professional and play your mandolin amplified via mic or p/u, all you need is a fundamentally sound mandolin.  It's hard to appreciate the tone of a Gilchrist or Nugget through a sound system.  I think that's why you see people like John Moore playing a Kentucky (earlier days), and these artists playing a Northfield.   In the situation they are in, the Northfield is fundamentally sound enough to make good tones for amplified systems where they are eq'd.  

That's what I think, anyway.  I surely wouldn't turn a Northfield down.  The two I played were very, very nice mandolins.  Not as much tone character as either of my Daley's though.  Maybe they were 'purer'... fundamentally good tone, no weak spots.  But they didn't have any outstanding areas of tone that drew my interest.  My Daley's have some strings / ranges that just rock your socks.  Their flaws are that maybe not every range of notes have that 'knock you down' factor though the worst you can say about the 'weak' areas is that they aren't as fantastic as the best.

This from a musical hack... so keep that in mind.

----------

Jim Nollman, 

Paul Statman, 

sgarrity

----------


## almeriastrings

The real 'problem' (if you can call it that) is that today, there are a lot of very fine mandolins around. You can bounce names around all day arguing over what "the best" is, and as we have seen many times, there are considerable differences of opinion on that topic. The way I look at it myself, based purely on my own experiences over the years, is that once you get into those $4K+ instruments (coincidentally also the price point of a basic Daley F-style), there is a lot of hair-splitting going on. Exclude the odd 'less than average' example from this... as we also all know, individual instruments vary, and within any brand/maker there are going to be some better and worse than others. This occurs at every single price point, right up to $200K vintage examples. However, generally speaking, once you go into that $4K-$6K range unless you are very unlucky indeed, you should certainly get a very fine instrument that is capable of recording and performance use to pretty exacting standards. As to how much "better" a $10K or $15K instrument is over these is... well, sometimes you might prefer them, sometimes not. Insofar as Northfield's are concerned, I can go by very limited experience. I tried one under less than ideal conditions and was moderately impressed. Enough to "give it a go" when the chance of a Big Mon with various upgrades came along. I can't really, therefore know how representative the one I have is... but I can say it certainly does not require an EQ'd PA to make a "good tone"! It compares very, very well to a whole range of other very respected mandolins right up to the $10K price point, and beyond in some cases. How good is good enough? I can't answer for anyone else, but this particular Big Mon (which I believe sells for around $5K now with the options this one has), is one heck of a good mandolin, to the extent you really find yourself hard pressed to say which is definitely "better" when you have it lined up right alongside a whole bunch of top names, some costing more than twice the price. That's my take on it, anyway.

----------

DataNick, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Jim Nollman

Been following this thread for a while. I feel these last two posts finally hit the nail on the head. With the possible exception of a new build by one of a few select small shop masters, (it seems a miracle to me how they do it) a buyer is always going to do best to try out, one at a time, an assortment of mandolins, before laying down the money. I do believe that, starting at a certain price/point, ($1500...?), and taking your time about it, a buyer is bound to find a foreign build that matches the best from a small shop. 

Brand Loyalty is a complicated human behavior. We all display some preference for brand X over brand Y. Those few who take their own brand preference public, with either product or money exchanged, are involved in advertising. No matter how else the relationship gets couched. 

 If I am in the market for a mandolin, and if I feel certain I will be most happy with brand X, I still do best to play a bunch of them. Some of that bunch of Brand X are going to tickle my ears. And some will not. 

At the start of this thread, I wanted to know the terms of the relationship between Northfield and Adam Steffey. Then I  imagined the obvious: Adam playing and rejecting many Northfields before he found his one keeper. I also imagined Northfield's staff proactively editing a larger assortment beforehand. In that context, I no longer care about the terms.

----------


## Adam Steffey

> Been following this thread for a while. I feel these last two posts finally hit the nail on the head. With the possible exception of a new build by one of a few select small shop masters, (it seems a miracle to me how they do it) a buyer is always going to do best to try out, one at a time, an assortment of mandolins, before laying down the money. I do believe that, starting at a certain price/point, ($1500...?), and taking your time about it, a buyer is bound to find a foreign build that matches the best from a small shop. 
> 
> Brand Loyalty is a complicated human behavior. We all display some preference for brand X over brand Y. Those few who take their own brand preference public, with either product or money exchanged, it becomes advertising. No matter how else it gets couched. 
> 
>  If I am in the market for a mandolin, and if I feel certain I will be most happy with brand X, I still do best to play a bunch of them. Some of that bunch of Brand X are going to tickle my ears. And some will not. 
> 
> At the start of this thread, I wanted to know the terms of the relationship between Northfield and Adam Steffey. Then I  imagined the obvious: Adam playing and rejecting many Northfields before he found his one keeper. I also imagined Northfield's staff proactively editing a larger assortment beforehand. In that context, I no longer care about the terms.


Jim,

        Actually, there are no set "terms" of my relationship with Northfield mandolins. I am certainly not under _ANY_ type of contract or agreement of any sort. I play these mandolins because I like the sound, response, intonation, as well as the fit and finish. There are certainly a LOT of terrific instruments out there. It's a completely subjective decision as to what one considers an ideal instrument. Adrian Bagale and all the folks with Northfield are a pleasure to work with. The passion that they have for the instruments they are building is really contagious. They haven't put me under any obligation to play their instruments exclusively at all. I didn't play through a bunch of their mandolins before choosing the one I have. Adrian happened to have a couple that weren't spoken for and that was how I acquired my Big Mon.

      With all that being said, I also have a terrific MT2-V model Collings that I love to play as well. It's a beautiful mandolin with a wider neck that makes playing it a dream. Along with these, I have a Wayne Henderson A model that I love as well. I switch out as my mood fancies on any given day, trip out on the road, or for a recording session. Sometimes I just really want that F-5 punch that the Northfield's provide, and other times I like the feel, tone, and response of the Collings. My point in all of this is to say that I play whatever mandolin I want to, without being obligated to any maker or builder. It has been well documented that I am a mandolin addict. I would have one of every make and model if I could. I just love the instrument and all the different voices that they can have.

       There are a whole bunch of wonderful builders out there and I feel that everyone can find that perfect fit for their budget and taste. Northfield is a great option, but so are Collings, Ellis, etc., etc.,.... It's the thrill of the hunt and the satisfaction that you have in finding the one that speaks to you. Even if it's only to you. You'll know it when you hear it, regardless of the name on the peg head. 

         All the best to everyone and Happy Pickin'!!! :Mandosmiley: 


             Adam Steffey

----------

almeriastrings, 

Blues Healer, 

chasray, 

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Frank Farley, 

George R. Lane, 

greg_tsam, 

jasona, 

John Duncan, 

mandolinlee, 

Michael Ramsey, 

Nick Gellie, 

Perry Babasin, 

Randolph, 

Steve Sorensen, 

stevedenver, 

timsound

----------


## Don Julin

Here is a sound sample of my Northfield F5. No EQ, or effects of any kind.

04 Watson Blues 1.mp3

I wish it were simpler to post audio on this forum. Youtube is EZ audio is a hassle.

----------

Blues Healer, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

greg_tsam, 

Growltigger, 

jasona, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Eric Hanson

Adam and Don,
 Thanks so much for taking time out of your busy schedules. I can only imagine the schedules you keep.
 The kindness in your posting here is greatly appreciated. Your posts are insightful, and quite helpful to us who haven't been able to play as many instruments as yourselves. 
 Thank you too for all you contribute to the world of mandolin music. It is a joy to hear your works, and fun to hear that your liking for the Northfields is genuine. It gives a man pause when considering which will be his next instrument to care for in the future.

----------


## jasona

That sounds really nice Don. What is the top wood?

----------


## Don Julin

Jasona, thanks. The top wood is red spruce.

----------


## jasona

Interesting! It sounds like it as a little more overtones than your Stanley, which has strong fundamentals to my ear. Is this fair or is it a reflection of the newness of the Northfield?

----------


## Don Julin

Good observation! The Stanley (which I no longer own) did have more fundamental vs the Northfield. The only issue I had with the Stanley was in order to get it to it's sweet spot you had to play it fairly hard. I play with a lighter touch. The Northfield responds well to a lighter touch. I have had this Northfield for about 2 yrs. To many peoples surprise, I have been playing in a bluegrass duo and the Northfield seems to fit my needs for that style of music. Here is a video shot at a local cable access TV station. The audio for this video was captured with a zoom H4n. No eq, effects, or re-balancing was used.

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Frank Farley, 

jasona, 

mandolinlee, 

robert.najlis, 

shortymack

----------


## jasona

It definitely doesn't struggle to be heard, even with a light touch. I'm really impressed.

That's one of my favourite tunes too. Nice way to start the day! Thanks for this

----------


## Jim Nollman

I'm glad my comments prompted a change in the drift of this conversation. 

To both you guys, Adam and Don, thanks for responding, and speaking sincerely to the issues that have been lingering behind this thread. 

I hope to try out a Northfield some day.

----------


## bernabe

No financial interest here. Just saw tis up for sale and recognized it. Ive played [and recorded] with this mandolin and its a great mandolin if someones looking for a northfield. http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/64536

----------


## bernabe

Actually "I think" Steffey cut a few with it on the "One More For the Road" album.

----------


## Richard Eskite

I've been really enjoying my F2S.  I changed out the strings for FW74s and it's really pleasant.  I might experiment with other flatwound strings since I think it has plenty of volume, at least for the Irish Trad music I like to play.

----------


## Keith Witty

I've had my Northfield for about a year and a half now, and it's really opening up well. I thought I would post a clip.

----------

f5joe, 

Paul Statman

----------


## MichaelE

Michael here from Elderly Instruments in Lansing, MI. For those interested, we put together a video product demonstration with Northfield focusing on their excellent standard series mandolins. Specifically, this video showcases the F5SG and the F2S. 

For a basic rundown of the mandolins, sound samples and plenty of glamour shots, check out the video:




Thanks!

----------

Jim Garber, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Michael Ramsey

See and hear Aaron Ramsey, of Mountain Heart, showcasing his Northfield mandolin at Merlefest today.  He will also be including in today's Mando Mania at the Creekside stage in the mid afternoon.  Catch me (proud Pop) standing in the wings, watching and listening.

----------


## californiajed

> Here is a video shot at a local cable access TV station. The audio for this video was captured with a zoom H4n. No eq, effects, or re-balancing was used.


Don, that was really nicely done! Thanks for sharing it.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## DylanH

> Dylan,
> 
>          You're more than welcome! I bet it will sound just fine!! All the best and Happy Pickin' - from one mandolin addict to another..... 
> 
>             Adam Steffey


Hey Adam,
I know it took a while but I finally got the money together and bought a Northfield F2S with a sunburst finish. It's a beauty and a beast! Thanks for recommending it and I wanted you to know I just bought The Boxcars new album "It's Just a Road" from itunes and it is an absolutely incredible album! 
Everyone should buy one. Cheers!

Dylan

----------


## Richard Eskite

I'm really liking my F2s blacktop.  It's opening up well and sounds great with flatwound strings.  The tuners are silky smooth and it holds a tune really well.  Very pleased.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Every now and then, someone will post something negative about a vendor or music shop. That info can be a valuable warning (if it's true and not tainted by someone with an 'axe to grind'). It's also true that positive info about a business can be valuable to us 'mandolin consumers'. 
I just wanted to take the time to say that I think the folks at Northfield are top notch! Recently I was unable to find the specific product info/pricing I was looking for on the Northfield website. I contacted them through their published email address and the folks there were very helpful. They went above and beyond the usual customer service one might normally expect. 
The folks at Northfield not only build some very fine mandolins, but seem to genuinely care about their customers.

----------


## cayuga red

> Every now and then, someone will post something negative about a vendor or music shop. That info can be a valuable warning (if it's true and not tainted by someone with an 'axe to grind'). It's also true that positive info about a business can be valuable to us 'mandolin consumers'. 
> I just wanted to take the time to say that I think the folks at Northfield are top notch! Recently I was unable to find the specific product info/pricing I was looking for on the Northfield website. I contacted them through their published email address and the folks there were very helpful. They went above and beyond the usual customer service one might normally expect. 
> The folks at Northfield not only build some very fine mandolins, but seem to genuinely care about their customers.


Thank you for sharing such a positive experience. Good customer service is a hallmark of a well run business.  Continued success for the folks at Northfield!

----------


## Mandosummers

I went to see Mountain Heart here at the Riverbend Festival in Chattanooga, TN last night.  What a great show!  Aaron Ramsey was absolutely amazing... and his Northfield was every bit as stunning as he was.  It had this larger than life tone.  Clear as a bell and so WOODY!  It was a great night in spite of the driving rain!

----------

Michael Ramsey

----------


## nickster

> I went to see Mountain Heart here at the Riverbend Festival in Chattanooga, TN last night.  What a great show!  Aaron Ramsey was absolutely amazing... and his Northfield was every bit as stunning as he was.  It had this larger than life tone.  Clear as a bell and so WOODY!  It was a great night in spite of the driving rain!


I would have liked to seen that show. Aaron is a great picker.

----------

Michael Ramsey

----------


## shawnbrock

For those who may be thinking about pulling the trigger on a Northfield, you have my vote of confidence.  These are great instruments and more than worth the money.  As many have already said, the Northfield Guys are a pleasure to deal with and are stand-up fellows.  In short, Northfield is what most companies who make mandolins wish they could be.  That's just my unsolicited testimonial, as Red Foxx would say...

You talk about a bunch who not only know how to build mandolins, they also know how to set them up.  As many of us know that's a quality which can be lacking in some instruments these days.  When you get a Northfield it is just right.  You may want to raise the bridge up or lower it, after all, that's your preference, but you'll find it to be more than playable out of the box.  The intonation is spot on and it just feels good in your hand. 

The sound is big and powerful, and is hard to beat.  I won't go into describing sound as we know how that can be.  Just trust me when I say that these mandos bring it all to the table.  And if you don't like your Northfield, PM me and lay a price on it.  I'll do business with ya by golly...

----------

CollingsFever101, 

Frank Farley, 

Michael Ramsey, 

Paul Statman

----------


## CollingsFever101

> Well I am certainly impressed with everything else about these mandolins. They can still leave some little inlay in that corner and center the name. Maybe they could post a computerized image of a centered logo next to the current and let the mandophiles decide...


Hey Glassweb, you have a good point.  I wonder if Northfield would allow a more centered inlay logo as a custom option.  I know in later comments it was pointed out that the tone/sound of the instrument is what really matters and that the off-center logo wasn't a big issue for most owners and potential customers.  I completely agree with those observations, however, for those of us who raised the question I thought I would post a few pictures to visualize the topic.

Original diagonal



Original diagonal centered



Centered level

----------


## shawnbrock

Seriously?  I guess I just never thought about it.  I will say though that inlay placement may be the easiest part in building a good mandolin, and it seems if they didn't like it, they would change it.  Its an odd question to ponder, but I'll leave that to you visual experts as I'm gladly lacking in that department.  I just play the mandolin.  The good thing about being blind is that you just worry about how it sounds and plays and don't get caught up on the visual elements.  If I had that to worry about, I would probably have MAS as bad as most others do.

----------

dreadhead, 

Michael Ramsey, 

Mike Bunting, 

Nick Gellie, 

vegas

----------


## David Smith

Recently purchased a Northfield F5s at Lynchburg Music Center in Lynchburg, Va. The people in Lynchburg were every bit as helpful and accommodating as the staff at Northfield.  I am very pleased with the instrument and look forward to playing it for years to come.  It continues to open up a little bit every day. While I don't play aggressively, the F5s will certainly go there for those who do. Yet for those of us with a lighter hand, the tone and volume do not go wanting.  I have never owned a mando with a radiused fretboard and slimmer neck profile and appreciate how these design elements facilitate smother more accurate play. Count me in as another happy Northfield owner jumping in before the price point rises.

----------

gringosid, 

Michael Ramsey

----------


## Skittle

> Recently purchased a Northfield F5s at Lynchburg Music Center in Lynchburg, Va. The people in Lynchburg were every bit as helpful and accommodating as the staff at Northfield.  I am very pleased with the instrument and look forward to playing it for years to come.  It continues to open up a little bit every day. While I don't play aggressively, the F5s will certainly go there for those who do. Yet for those of us with a lighter hand, the tone and volume do not go wanting.  I have never owned a mando with a radiused fretboard and slimmer neck profile and appreciate how these design elements facilitate smother more accurate play. Count me in as another happy Northfield owner jumping in before the price point rises.


O My

----------


## Capt. E

My friends at Fiddlers Green Music Shop here in Austin have three on the wall when I stopped by last week. Guess I need to go try them out again before they are gone. No big Mon's, but 3 nice F-5's.

----------


## brunello97

> My friends at Fiddlers Green Music Shop here in Austin have three on the wall when I stopped by last week. Guess I need to go try them out again before they are gone. No big Mon's, but 3 nice F-5's.


I was just in Fiddler's Green playing those Northfields over the weekend. Very nice mandolins, I thought.  Nicely made with a fine grain of detail. They sound quite good-very nice balance and a bit of ring in the tone. I've got kind of big hands and I thought the neck was a great feel and fit for them.  Preferable to my grip than the Collings across the room.  I honestly preferred the tone to that of the Collings, but I'm also not bluegrass-o-centric, so take that opinion for what it's worth. I'm not in the market for an F but it would be hard not to recommend them to others. I did contact their website about an A.....

Mick

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

It seems that the 'Big Mon' is the most desirable of the Northfields, at least the priciest. I'm curious about something though. The 'Big Mon' is slightly larger than Northfield's standard F5 MM. I would guess that the 'Big Mon' is called that in order to associate it with Bill Monroe, while not stepping on any copyright or trademark toes. But...wasn't Bill's Gibson LL pretty much the same dimensions as the standard F5s built today? Is a 'Big Mon' supposed to sound more like Bill or is 'Big Mon' just a name to indicate it is a bigger mandolin?
I haven't had a chance to play a 'Big Mon' yet. Are they much different (sound-wise) from the MMs? 
Just wondering... not wondering bad enough to start a new thread...but wondering.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone. Had a couple minutes to sit down and thought I'd catch up with this thread. The "Big-Mon" name/style of our F5 appointed mandolins really refers to the size of the instrument--A Big Mando. I just couldn't resist the obvious connection to one of the great, most likely the greatest, influences/innovators of the mandolin world. The design approach in making a slightly larger mandolin was meant to do a few things to the sound, but it also represented taking a chance and trying something a little different ,to put our own fingerprint on things. Mr. Monroe certainly left his mark, and so the play on words just feels like an affiliation to pushing boundaries and interpreting things without being afraid of what someone might think. In that regard we might just have something in common with all of our "biggest" influences... and that one thing would be enough for me and all the gang in our little company. 

As far as sound goes, yes they are different and I'd be happy to explain our observations on the phone--I think it would be much easier that way. These models are available only directly from us--with a full range of customizable features that can be found on our website. As always, emails and phone calls to talk about the different possibilities are more than welcome. Oh, and for anyone heading to this years IBMA in NC, a live and in-person demonstration is always the best way to see/hear/feel the differences in the various models we make. Thanks for all the support everyone. -Adrian

----------

bluemoonofky, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Michael Ramsey

----------


## Markelberry

Mark Crowder

Just wanted to drop a line to let you know what I think of this beautiful instrument you made especially for me! When I opened the case ,I was flat out floored! It looks like a vintage mandolin from the 20s! The shading in the sunburst is to die for,the inlay delicate gorgeous but not in your face ,perfectly balanced in the overall beauty. The tuners perfect! The piece of Sugar Maple used in the back shimmers when you move it around looks like a beautiful cloud! This hoss traveled across the ocean got tossed around from truck to truck and when I played the first notes it sounded like it was already a month old, everytime I pick it up it seems to have aged another week! Bluegrass Monster it will be ,big open rings for days . The highs clear as a bell ,my wife said you could hear every single note perfectly. Unbelievably responsive top . How you guys are making mandolins out of the case first time that sound like this is heaven! I will never let this mandolin go!!! It is everything I love in sound. And looks . Adrian thank you so much for being so generous through this process, you really didnt have to ,but thank you so much. Your brother Peter ,I cannot even begin to tell you how fine he treated me and put up with all my harassing phone calls ,he is one fine dude to work with!! I wish you would put on your website how to pronounce the names of the guys who do the work there. I looked at their hands and faces and picks of the shop so much I felt like I was there some days and I cannot say their names and I would like to tell people who the guys were that built this fine instrument in my own tongue. Anyway I could go on and on and will every chance I get to tell about all the good things that happened with Northfield,I hope it stays the way it is now for a very long time to come ! thank you one happy picker Mark Crowder p.s. I will post a video ,when I get ti just right!

double p.s. Derek set it up perfectly for me!!! wow, if I raised the E string 1/32 it might be to much!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Markelberry



----------


## Markelberry

Sorry for all the pics ,but ya gotta love it! its the best F-5 Mandolin I have ever had the honor to strum,pick,chop,hold!!!!! hands down! I fell right into it and do not ever wanna leave and Ive never played one before! It is fine!

----------


## Markelberry



----------


## Markelberry

oops missed a dandy!!

----------


## Michael Bridges

Wow Mark, you've got a real beauty there. Makes ME smile to feel the joy in your posts. Happy for you, man. I've been nothing but impressed with what I've seen and heard from Northfield. I'm sure Adam Steffey could string rubber bands across a toilet seat and make it sound good, but I just fell in love with his sound on New Primitive. Seems these Northfield folks are doin' it right.

----------


## Markelberry

Dramatic post I know but hard not to ,it really is a fine instrument as are so many being built these days. I am really happy Northfield is still making it possible for a old Milkman like me to in his later years afford one!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Tobin

It's beautiful!  That's some impressive work on the peghead inlay.

----------


## jmagill

In the thread, "Best F Style for $3,000 to $4,000" I wrote:

"_I've been trying out Emory Lester's Northfield on and off this week – a terrific instrument. I asked him if he got to pick it out of a group of Northfields, and he said when he went to their facility in Michigan they had 6 or 8 mandolins and the one he got was the only one that wasn't spoken for, so it was the luck of the draw. He said he struggled to get volume and projection out of it initially, but after a few months of playing it hard with Appaloosa it just blossomed. 

There was someone in his class that had a month-old Northfield, also an excellent instrument, and I had Emory play it and asked how it compared to what his sounded like when it was new. He played it for a few minutes then said, "this one sounds better than mine did when it was new. 

I went to their website and saw that Northfields are produced by a team of five workmen responsible for every instrument. The members are American, Japanese and Chinese, and you can see each one's photo, bio, years of experience and area of expertise. They're not just an anonymous group of Pac-rim factory workers. I like that._"

I've been looking for a really nice F5 for a while, and I've had the opportunity to try out a number of fine instruments owned by those who attended Mando & Banjo Week at the Swannanoa Gathering these last two years. It's only a great-sounding instrument that will hold my interest because that's I'm used to: the mandolins I've owned have all been vintage Gibsons, a Sobell, and two Monteleones. The custom Holst F4 I recently received is all the oval-hole I would ever want, and now I'm turning my attention to a fine f-hole. 

I should say that it's the sound I hear in my head that drives my quest, not the brand or price point, and as long as it's a well-made instrument without any 'issues', I'll give any mandolin a try. So, I sampled a number of wonderful mandolins, including those made by Gilchrist, Nugget, Altman, Duff, Gibson, Northfield, Stanley, Heiden, Voight, Dudenbostel, Hester, Collings and more. All of them were excellent instruments.

Last year, the one I sampled that was closest to the sound I was looking for was a Gilchrist that Lynn Dudenbostel was refretting. This year, I was mightily impressed by Dan Voight's work; he's one to watch. But the one I kept coming back to was Emory's Northfield, and the more I played it and listened to Emory play it, live and on his new recording, _At Dusk_, the more impressed I have become. I have no doubt Northfield is going to be a major player in the marketplace, especially at such an attractive price point. From what I've experienced, it's a lot of mandolin, at any price.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> Sorry for all the pics ,but ya gotta love it! its the best F-5 Mandolin I have ever had the honor to strum,pick,chop,hold!!!!! hands down! I fell right into it and do not ever wanna leave and Ive never played one before! It is fine!


Congrats Mark, It's a beauty! You certainly don't have to apologize for "all the pics".  I love seeing the detailed shots from all angles; the more the better (OMO anyway). Your shots really show the attention to detail that went in to building your new mandolin. More importantly, I'm glad to hear that it sounds as good as it looks. 

jmagill, I guess I'm taking your post somewhat out of context, but I doubt that this particular instrument, with all its special-order options would quite slip into the '$3000 to $4000' catagory.

----------


## Paul Statman

> 


What a beauty! Thanks for all the photos of it (you know we can't get enough eye candy)..

----------


## almeriastrings

They really are _extremely good._  I have certainly played some $7.5K+ mandolins I liked a whole lot less. It is very hard to quantify exactly how good.... first, individual examples will vary. All builder's instruments do. Second, our preferences vary. I can only say that if the house was on fire, the Northfield, my Ellis and my favourite Gibson would be the ones I'd really like to get out of there first.

----------


## jmagill

> jmagill, I guess I'm taking your post somewhat out of context, but I doubt that this particular instrument, with all its special-order options would quite slip into the '$3000 to $4000' catagory.


That's right. I offered the quote from my earlier post just as a general endorsement of the sound of Northfield's instruments. Obviously, Markelberry's option-laden instrument will be toward the upper end of their range, but it's worth noting that Emory's F5 only had a custom fingerboard radius; everything else was stock, so its list would probably be in the mid-$3000 range, while the other Northfield I mentioned, owned by a student in the class was one of the newer F5S instruments that list, I believe, at $2695.

----------


## Markelberry

Hey all thanks for the compliments. I owned one of Steve Gilchrist early F2 mandos custom built for Ry Cooder when he worked for George in Nashville ,traded an old Gibson J45 an 800 cash for it,wow best I ever heard back in the day. It got stolen after an open stage one night :Frown:  2yrs later it was returned sunken top ! :Laughing:  
Any way traded it to Dexter Johnson for a new Gilly A5  sold it, Ive had Gibson era Montana F5ls that was a killer a Flatiron F that was killer an old Carlson A WOW WOW iVE played Brentrup not for long just a friends, I played Ronnis Gilchrist Iwant it! A fantastic Kimble A ! made me get on the list and had to cancel ,lost a vehichle and Will very nicely gave me beck my deposit ,thank you Will (he was a super nice guy) my last mando and the one I have and owned the longest of any is a 2004 Gibson A9 with bare wood all around the treble f destress everywhere it screams,hollow big gutsy mando . I have had a couple sound men tell me step off the mike,guess I dont use it enough to know how? Ill never let it go ,its loud and I thought very clear in single notes. The Northfield in attention to detail ,I promise in my experience stands right up there with them all,however every great artist has their take on their art. Sound wise it is a bluegrass monster, it is new but it is voiced in my opinion to capture that sound I love and I believe I told them (Northfield ) early on the sound I like, MONROE DRY OPEN RINGIN HIGHS! BIG MON!! They hit the nail on the head, color is beautiful. I cannot wait to hear it in a year ! I think it will sound the way I play it hard and it wont break down. I also play it soft and it makes a pretty tone too. Im an old an very happy Milkman when I get home these days and at the ocassional gig I play,everyone will be asking what Im playing ,I can assure you that and go oooh when they see it ! My wife says you can here every note clear as a bell Ive had it since last friday! Thank you Northfield my RANT is officially over!!

----------

Blues Healer, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Mike Bunting

:Smile:  I take it that you are satisfied with your new mandolin. It seems to be standing up well to some heavy duty competition at your house.

----------


## Markelberry

ok just two more,the opening and the tuning!
 :Mandosmiley:  :Coffee:

----------


## almeriastrings

It is unfortunate that all pricing info (even for the various options) has disappeared from Northfield's website. From what I recall, however, the base price of a 'Big Mon' is around $4K.  Extra-fancy headstock inlays would add another $400 or so, the James T/P added about $150, and the super-grade woods put another $1K on there. Mine has a custom neck width (similar to a Sam Bush model) and that cost another $400 at the time. A 1-piece back is also extra (can't recall how much) and a violin-finish neck, more again.  So, you can be looking at  anything from $4-6K for one of these depending on exactly what options are taken. These prices could have changed since I checked them, of course. No way to know without putting in for a quote.

Very fine looking mandolin there, Markelberry. Hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine.

----------


## Markelberry

Hey just wondering,cannot remember what strings they set these up with I think J 74s anyone try anything else on their Northfield they like better (would recommend )to try?

----------


## Tobin

> It is unfortunate that all pricing info (even for the various options) has disappeared from Northfield's website. From what I recall, however, the base price of a 'Big Mon' is around $4K.  Extra-fancy headstock inlays would add another $400 or so, the James T/P added about $150, and the super-grade woods put another $1K on there. Mine has a custom neck width (similar to a Sam Bush model) and that cost another $400 at the time. A 1-piece back is also extra (can't recall how much) and a violin-finish neck, more again.  So, you can be looking at  anything from $4-6K for one of these depending on exactly what options are taken. These prices could have changed since I checked them, of course. No way to know without putting in for a quote.
> 
> Very fine looking mandolin there, Markelberry. Hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine.


Apparently their prices have gone up even more since your last update.  I just had a quote from them in July for a custom build.

The upcharge for a deluxe inlay was $500, not $400.

The upcharge for a James style tailpiece was $200, not $150.

The upcharge for the violin neck (speed neck) was $200.

Overall, the package still seems like a decent value.

----------


## almeriastrings

I like it with the GHS "Silk & Bronze" LSB 250's

http://www.elderly.com/accessories/items/LSB250.htm

My Ellis likes those too, though on the Ferns, I find the regular J74's seem to suit best.

----------


## Markelberry

> I like it with the GHS "Silk & Bronze" LSB 250's
> 
> http://www.elderly.com/accessories/items/LSB250.htm
> 
> My Ellis likes those too, though on the Ferns, I find the regular J74's seem to suit best.


thank you, for the suggestion always liked their silk and steel ,but they wore out a little quick. Im hoping we'll both like em and I can try em on my A9 as well.

----------


## Mandosummers

> Sorry for all the pics ,but ya gotta love it! its the best F-5 Mandolin I have ever had the honor to strum,pick,chop,hold!!!!! hands down! I fell right into it and do not ever wanna leave and Ive never played one before! It is fine!


Gush on brother, gush on!  I know exactly how you feel.  I longed for a quality mandolin for 30 years and then I took a chance and ordered my Northfield.  It killed my MAS dead on the spot.  Its nuts how good they are.  I remember I took it to Gruhn's a while back just to compare... great people at Gruhn's.  The guy tending the mandolin section looked it over and played it a bit.  Then he handed it back and said "Wow!, so what are you doing in here?"  Congratulations Markelberry! Hope you have many years of fun out of that beautiful mandolin (love the wood).

----------


## DataNick

> ...The guy tending the mandolin section looked it over and played it a bit.  Then he handed it back and said "Wow!, so what are you doing in here?" ...


That's Classic!

I want one!

----------


## Markelberry

It is one week old today as far as I am concerned. I leave it in front of a speaker while Im at work all day then of course play it when I get home! It does help shiver its timbre! Man Ive played alot of good ones and they all have their place ,but this Northfield is making me very happy ,its really top shelf, up there with all the best (I ) have played. I like that it is a really good bluegrass mandolin, I play hard ,love fiddle tunes Monroe and the like as far as the tone I am capable of ,it does it ! My Gibson A9 is my favorite A I ever played 2004 and these two are perfect team ,though the Northfield single note clarity is beyond. Volume wise its already right there and I bean spankin that 9 for at least 7 years!

----------


## DataNick

> ...Man Ive played alot of good ones and they all have their place ,but this Northfield is making me very happy ,its really top shelf, up there with all the best (I ) have played. I like that it is a really good bluegrass mandolin, I play hard ,love fiddle tunes Monroe and the like as far as the tone I am capable of ,it does it ! My Gibson A9 is my favorite A I ever played 2004 and these two are perfect team ,though the Northfield single note clarity is beyond. Volume wise its already right there and I bean spankin that 9 for at least 7 years!


Very Cool!

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Oh, that's a GORGEOUS Northfield!  That inlay on the peghead is very classy and the figure in the back wood--primo!  Congrats, Mark!

----------


## Markelberry

Thanks Cheryl ! The Inlay compliments of Northfield !!!!!! and the Sugar Maple is superb! I love it all more everyday,and it sounds great!!! I think they really captured the vintage look in my uneducated opinion  . The back is classic 20s!

----------


## Northfield mando

The booth is all set up at 2013 IBMA! Come on over and say hello.. Here's a few instruments we brought this year:

----------


## Paul Statman

> The upcharge for a James style tailpiece was $200, not $150.


I don't understand something. What part of $200 would be the 'upcharge' on their standard t/p? The current retail price on a James unit $139 from both The Mandolin Store and Roger Siminoff's site. 
On a built to spec. custom order, shouldn't the buyer be expect to pay no more than the difference in cost between the two tailpieces (unless the other is supplied in the case)?

----------


## Gplayer

> I don't understand something. What part of $200 would be the 'upcharge' on their standard t/p? The current retail price on a James unit $139 from both The Mandolin Store and Roger Siminoff's site. 
> On a built to spec. custom order, shouldn't the buyer be expect to pay no more than the difference in cost between the two tailpieces (unless the other is supplied in the case)?



A mfg. can up-charge what they want. It's up to the consumer to decide whether or not to pay it.

----------


## Paul Statman

> A mfg. can up-charge what they want. It's up to the consumer to decide whether or not to pay it.


This we already know. Hence the post.

----------

cayuga red

----------


## Tobin

I wouldn't know the basis for the upcharge; that's just what I was told.  It might include additional cost for any custom engraving or designs that they are using, instead of a generic one. (?)

----------


## almeriastrings

They are engraved with 'Northfield'. If they are fitting them in China, of course, they have to first ship them there, then ship them back... it all adds up.

----------


## Paul Statman

Yeah. That'll be it..

----------


## DylanH

I'm saving up for a Northfield F5 and was wondering if anyone has an opinion on whether to get the F5S that they sell through dealers or is it worth spending the money to get the Big Mon?

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> I'm saving up for a Northfield F5 and was wondering if anyone has an opinion on whether to get the F5S that they sell through dealers or is it worth spending the money to get the Big Mon?


I have been listening to Adam Steffey's latest album 'New Primitive' a lot, and every track where I thought to myself 'man I really like the sound of that mando' turns out to be him playing his Big Mon. I think you'll be happy with both, and it depends on how big of a budget you're working with (a Big Mon can get up to 5K with all the bells and whistles), and whether you'd want one right away, and be able to even play one before you buy if you happen to live near one of the dealers who have one in stock.  

If you haven't already - buy Adam's and Emory Lester's latest CDs and listen to them to see which sound you prefer.

----------

Jonathan James

----------


## Markelberry

IF barrangtan wasn't alreadt implying it Im pretty sure he played both models on the record and they all sound good to me ,I have a Big Mon and its a darn fine axe!

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> IF barrangtan wasn't alreadt implying it Im pretty sure he played both models on the record and they all sound good to me


I wish I have a chance to play both, but I have not encountered a Northfield in person.  I just spent a lot of time listening to Adam plays his Big Mon and F5S, as well as Emory Lester and Adam Ramsey plays theirs.  So I guess do take my advice with a grain of salt   :Smile:

----------


## jmagill

> The booth is all set up at 2013 IBMA! Come on over and say hello..


This instrument, the one dead center in the second picture, was purchased at IBMA: a Big Mon, #215. I'll be posting a detailed review soon. Believe the hype.

----------


## Markelberry

You are spot on with your review,even if you haven't played one that's how they sound fantastic!

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi again everyone,
The IBMA has always been an important conference for our small company. We first released our mandolins to the public in 2009 and each year since then we've gone back to the IBMA with a variety of instruments for people to try out. We're very privileged to have so many fine mandolinists record and perform with our mandolins and so the annual conference is also a time for us to reconnect with friends and get their opinions on the most recent batch and new things we're working on. 

This year we brought a few examples of a new model we have been developing. We kept them up in our hotel room at the Sheraton and turned the space into a mobile recording studio and invited players over to check them out. The group included, Emory Lester, Nick Keen, Zeb Snyder (who was picking up his new axe), Josh Williams,  Adam Steffey, Martino Coppo and a host of others.  Adam and Martino, two of the greatest guys on earth, came over and hung out for several hours--pickin', laughin' and contemplatin' with us. What could be better than that? 

Here are a few tracks from that afternoon. Hope you enjoy.

All the best, Adrian 

Note: Mandolins were recored with 2 OctavaMod MJE-v250 mics, run through Logic EQ'd completely flat. We added a little verb to overcome to deadness of the hotel room.

----------

Jonathan James, 

Markelberry, 

roberto, 

Sid Simpson

----------


## Mandobar

sounds good, Adrian.  nice tone, especially the bottom end.

----------


## jmagill

So, Adrian, when are we going to see pics of this new model?

----------


## roberto

Sounds so good! I'd like to know what mandolin leads first on the two mandolin part.

----------


## Kevin K

What's the name of the tunes?  Heard them and play a couple but some that I don't know the name of.

----------


## Northfield mando

> What's the name of the tunes?  Heard them and play a couple but some that I don't know the name of.


Hey there. Tunes in order: St. Anne's Reel, Cuckoo's Nest, Fisher's Hornpipe, Whiskey Before Breakfast, Kentucky Waltz. Martino starts off each tune and changes the tunes in the set. So first mandolin is Martino, second is Adam. Two mandolins are exactly the same except Martino's has a Adirondack Red Spruce Top and Adam's has an Engelmann Spruce top. Thanks for listening, pictures and video will be added sometime in the near future. -Adrian

----------


## Markelberry

So beautifu[ if only someday I can make my Northfield sing so sweet. The wood at r414 was drop dead killer it had faces in it Ive never seen anything like that real man wood!!

----------


## Don Julin

I have been using my Northfield on gigs for over a year and still love it. The finish is peeling off mine but I don't really care. As you can see in the videos, we play bars, festivals, and just about anywhere else you can easily scratch your mandolin. Mine is rigged with a K&K twin, a pick-up-the world under bridge ribbon pickup and a DPA 4099 mic, all blended together. I get a pretty darn acoustic sound at rock band volume. I love my Northfield!

----------


## yankees1

I know that sound is everything as it should ! But, I'm still very picky when it comes to appearance of the finish but when I play on one mandolin for three months and it looks like it has been through a war ( distressed) and I play on another for three years and it still looks new, it bothers me ! Even though I love the Northfield sound I will wait until Northfield comes up with a more bullet proof finish before I jump back in with another Northfield. Adrian and Elderly are both great to deal with and their service is great !

----------


## almeriastrings

It would bother me too. It is certainly the case that for a good sounding, fairly resilient finish, a thin nitro lacquer is hard to beat. I have mandolins and guitars around with lacquer, oil varnishes and spirit formulations, of various ages, from 80 years ago to recent. Of the three, I think the spirit (French polish) option is the least hard-wearing and most sensitive with some oil varnish formulations also being 'difficult'. I don't, however, think you should be experiencing major finish issues as you describe in that kind of time frame. I would be pretty unhappy with that. Fortunately, the Big Mon I have has been fine and no such issues... I do live in a very low humidity area, which might help.. and body chemistry (skin pH) can also have a big impact..... many mandolins also use a combination of finishes, French polish over oil, or tung oil/phenolic bases, or Behlan's Rock Hard with a Tru-oil overcoat (as per Ellis)... I believe Collings varnish models actually use yacht varnish... this stuff:

http://www.epifanes.com/home.htm

Said to be pretty tough...

PS: Pleading guilty in advance to some generalisations!  :Grin:

----------


## Markelberry

this is gonnCapture_20131006_3.wmv (file://IDEA-PC/Users/Mark/Documents/Capture_20131006_3.wmv)
a be rough but I am gonna try and give you a rookie vid of my Northfield?Ive gotten better,me thinks?

----------


## Markelberry

never mind thought I could post a link,to big a dummy

----------


## Brendan O Regan

I have recently gotten a Northfield F2 oval hole. It quite simply knocks the socks off my friends original F2 -lots of tone-with added projection too. It is a really beautiful solid instrument and fit and finish is second to none.  It is an amazing instrument for the money.

----------


## Markelberry

welcome to the Northfield family you will be always happy!

----------


## CeeCee_C

Adrian -

Let me chime in. I bought Acoustic Music's first F5-S and I've loved it right from the start. Brian actually called me to say "Come on down.You've got to hear this". He was right. Played it and bought it; all within the space of an hour.
.
Keep up the good work.

----------


## dreadhead

I was just reading the warranty information on the Northfield website:_ The finish may craze, krinkle, or check. All of this is to be expected and should be considered at the time of purchase. This finish is not as durable against scratching or the weather elements as thicker poly based finishes, or sprayed lacquer finishes. It is not recommended that you install various musical instument accesories on the instrument which contain parts made of rubber, leather or different plastics. These items can react to the finish is they make contact with it for an extended period of time. Please read the manuals and disclaimers that accompany musical instrument accessory products carefully. Use at your own risk_

I take it using a tone-gard on these is a big no-no. Would this also apply to the more durable satin finish on the F5-S model? Is anybody using a tone-gard on their Northfield? if I buy one it would most likely be the F5-S unless i can find a good deal on a used Big Mon.

----------


## Markelberry

My clouded and crazed on the back around the rims pretty quick nothing since someday I might have it buffed out?

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I was just reading the warranty information on the Northfield website:_ The finish may craze, krinkle, or check. All of this is to be expected and should be considered at the time of purchase. This finish is not as durable against scratching or the weather elements as thicker poly based finishes, or sprayed lacquer finishes. It is not recommended that you install various musical instument accesories on the instrument which contain parts made of rubber, leather or different plastics. These items can react to the finish is they make contact with it for an extended period of time. Please read the manuals and disclaimers that accompany musical instrument accessory products carefully. Use at your own risk_
> 
> I take it using a tone-gard on these is a big no-no. Would this also apply to the more durable satin finish on the F5-S model? Is anybody using a tone-gard on their Northfield? if I buy one it would most likely be the F5-S unless i can find a good deal on a used Big Mon.


It takes varnish longer to cure or set up than lacquer. I have had a TG and an arm rest on my varnished Stanley for years and it has not suffered in the least. I got it used at three years old so the finish must have been well cured. I'll soon be acquiring a varnished Duff and I expect that I won't put a TG etc. on it for a couple of years.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

> It takes varnish longer to cure or set up than lacquer. I have had a TG and an arm rest on my varnished Stanley for years and it has not suffered in the least. I got it used at three years old so the finish must have been well cured. I'll soon be acquiring a varnished Duff and I expect that I won't put a TG etc. on it for a couple of years.


I'd love to see that Duff when it comes Mike.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I'd love to see that Duff when it comes Mike.


Well, if you ever came into town!  :Smile:  Ha, I'll let you now, it is undergoing French polishing now. I'll let you know when it gets here and you can give me full report on your lesson with JR. You mentioned that you had some work done on your mando (in another thread), where do you get your work done?
Hope all is well.

----------


## jasona

> I'd love to see that Duff when it comes Mike.


Yeah party in Edmonton!

----------


## Jim Garber

> I take it using a tone-gard on these is a big no-no. Would this also apply to the more durable satin finish on the F5-S model? Is anybody using a tone-gard on their Northfield? if I buy one it would most likely be the F5-S unless i can find a good deal on a used Big Mon.


I know that the original TGs have black rubber on the prongs but Tony sent me a set of these white rubber (or plastic) that, I believe, will not affect the finish. I still might not leave it on the mandolin in the case but I would think using it would be fine.

----------


## yankees1

When I had a TG, I wrapped each prong with small strips of micro-fiber that I had cut out and glued them on to these prongs. This eliminated any marks on the instrument where these prongs made contact on my mandolin.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I know that the original TGs have black rubber on the prongs but Tony sent me a set of these white rubber (or plastic) that, I believe, will not affect the finish. I still might not leave it on the mandolin in the case but I would think using it would be fine.


Tony sent me a new set too and when I changed  them out, I found no marks from the old black ones. BTW, the TG had been on the mando for 4 years continuously. I'm wondering if they may not leave marks when taking it off or putting it on. Nevertheless, I think I'll leave a TG off the new Duff because it will be a really brew finish (just got pics this morning in the early stages of French polishing) and I'll let it cure a while.

----------


## Jim Garber

The black rubber thingies actually did make slight marks on my Brentrup, so I don't leave it on any more even tho I put the replacements on. I wonder if it depends on how the mandolin was finished.

----------


## almeriastrings

There should be no problem with a regular F5-S (lacquer). One thing to note, a 'normal' F5 TG will not fit a 'Big Mon' anyway - you need a custom fit version. I'd be kind of wary with a french polish finish, regardless of make. Some of the tougher 'yacht' type varnishes seem to hold up fine, though. I think there would be quite a risk taking a TG on and off continually, they are quite a tight fit.

----------


## CeeCee_C

I love my Northfield F5-S. It has a pretty developed voice, particularly for a new instrument. It lacks a little at the higher end of its range, but has spectacular mid and bottom. It was the bargain of the century as far as I'm concerned. The finish isn't great, sunken in some spots on the back of the headstock and one on the side, but they're small and have nothing to do with the tone anyway.

The only change I've made is to Grover tuners, and that only because I like the greater precision inherent in the lower gearing of the tuning machines. There was nothing wrong with it out of the box. 

My only complaint is with the case, which although, covered in flocked material, has no padding underneath. It's a hard surface and I'm frequently surprised when I put the mando away. I was afraid I was going to damage it so now it lives in a different case.

Is that at all helpful?

----------


## rskibo

> What's the name of the tunes?  Heard them and play a couple but some that I don't know the name of.


Sounds like Methodist Preacher is the first tune.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Sounds like Methodist Preacher is the first tune.


Right and I heard St. Anne's Reel in there too. I didn't listen all the was through, were there more?

----------


## rskibo

> Right and I heard St. Anne's Reel in there too. I didn't listen all the was through, were there more?


Yea Methodist Preacher was the one they played at the very beginning then when they both started playing was all the other tunes that was listed in the other post.

----------


## rskibo

These mandolins sound amazing. I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on a Big Mon.

----------

Michael Ramsey

----------


## almeriastrings

The Big Mon is a superb mandolin in its own right. A bit different from everything else. I do agree that the supplied case is very poor, though. Be better off with a Travelite or basic TLK or similar. I imagine they probably reckon everyone will switch to something else anyway. Can't imagine doing much travelling with the OEM case... 

 

The mandolin itself is (as they like to say here), a "hoss" and "plays like butter"  :Crying: 

I would say the finish is pretty good. It has stood up well. We are in a very dry climate, though, which is fairly friendly to French polish vs. damp environments. Had it just over a year, and gigged with it quite a bit.

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## Markelberry

I have noticed that the finish seems to have stabilized recently and really still looks great! I would have to research myself to see when I actually took possession but I don't believe its been a year yet. Iknow it came in the spring. I was playing today and there are times when this mandolin just jumps out and bites me,this has been one of those days. It seems like it has really opened up some more ,it may go for days sounding great then all the sudden it just wows me!

----------


## Mandobar

I picked up my Northfield F5S.  It's been sitting at the shop waiting for the snow to stop at least a few hours for me to get down there.  Just in time for Spring Break and the March Mandolin Festival.

----------


## Paul Statman

> I picked up my Northfield F5S.  It's been sitting at the shop waiting for the snow to stop at least a few hours for me to get down there.  Just in time for Spring Break and the March Mandolin Festival.


Photos..we _need_ photos, Mary!

----------


## Mandobar

nothing fancy, pixie.  Just your standard-looking F5s.  It's all in the sound, and I picked from two (they'd gotten a second one a few days earlier).

----------


## JAK

How does that one compare to your Brentrups?

----------


## Mandobar

Totally different animal. Totally.

----------


## jamann

I've been considering a new Northfield and really need to get out and try a couple. Curious how you compare it to your Silverangel. I have two Silverangel's and love their tone. Would appreciate your honest comparison?

----------


## jamann

almeriastrings, I've been considering a new Northfield and really need to get out and try a couple. Curious how you compare it to your Silverangel. I have two Silverangel's and love their tone. Would appreciate your honest comparison?

----------


## almeriastrings

PM'd you. I am going to record a comparison track over the next few days (just finished rewiring the studio). They are quite different from the Silverangels. Less low end, for one thing.

----------

jamann

----------


## Mandobar

> PM'd you. I am going to record a comparison track over the next few days (just finished rewiring the studio). They are quite different from the Silverangels. Less low end, for one thing.


See now, my Northfield has a huge bottom end.  Not so of the others I have played, and very different than the other the shop had.  Mine is also a different looking burst.

----------


## shawnbrock

I have never played a Northfield that has the low end of a Silverangel.  I have owned both, and played many from each maker.  Not taking anything away from Northfield here or the low end they have, they just don't go for as bass heavy of a sound as Ken goes for on the Silverangels.  The Northfield puts more emphasis in the Loar-mid-range camp.  Again, not a bad thing, just different than SA.  If I were playing solo mandolin, I would go for the SA.  Huge sound with big-big bottom...  It is almost like playing a guitar.  In a context where you need a mandolin to cut, low end may not be what your after.  You may need more mids and highs, and the Northfield may be the ticket.  Either are great products, but we're talking apples and oranges...  And another thing, Ken's design on the SA of late has a higher arch than even the Big Mon, and thus an even larger air chamber.  Plus Ken is a master of and believer in X bracing, where Northfields are tone bars.  This also makes a difference.  I love both products dearly!  I can say though that after playing my SA for a while and picking up another mandolin, it is like going from a dreadnaught to a parlor guitar.  I am still hopeful that 1 day Northfield will offer cedar and/ or redwood options.  If I ever get another I'll probably go with an engelmann top if that and red spruce are all that's on the table.

----------

jamann, 

Paul Statman

----------


## almeriastrings

+1 to everything Shawn says.

It is not that the Northfields are exactly light on low end, they're not  - in fact, they have more going on there than many - but the Silverangels are unique in my experience in that area. I have an X-braced distressed model, and it has more low end than anything else I have ever heard. A great solo instrument. Excellent on altered tunings too. Very resonant. Very much their own thing and totally different from the 'Loar' sound.

----------

jamann, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Galileo

Well, I broke down and joined the ranks. I received my "S" about a week ago. Enjoying it immensely!

----------

Darren Bailey, 

f5joe

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone,
Last year we got the chance to work with a seriously talented young player named Zeb Snyder. Known more for his guitar playing on albums like Adam Steffey's "New Primitive", this young man seems to be pretty gifted on any instrument he picks up. We built him a custom Master Model F5 "Big Mon" and hand delivered it to him at IBMA in Raleigh last September. Since then we have been working on an interview and some videos to share that experience with you all.

Enjoy: http://www.northfieldinstruments.com...eet-zeb-snyder

All the best,
Adrian

----------

Darren Bailey

----------


## Mandobar

Adrian,  Will the dealers be offering the A models?

----------


## Zissou Intern

Hello Adrian, 
I had the chance to get my hands on a Big Mon a few months back, and it was as good as any mandolin I have ever played. I then got to wondering, have you guys have ever built an oval hole Big Mon?
Thanks.
Z

----------


## Northfield mando

> Adrian,  Will the dealers be offering the A models?


Hi Mando Bar: That remains to be seen. However, we are making great progress on many fronts and will be talking about all the new things around our shop in the coming weeks. Please keep in touch.

----------


## Northfield mando

> Hello Adrian, 
> I had the chance to get my hands on a Big Mon a few months back, and it was as good as any mandolin I have ever played. I then got to wondering, have you guys have ever built an oval hole Big Mon?
> Thanks.
> Z


Hi there Zissou Intern. We have only built one--which we adored... and actually, a picture of the back of that mandolin is featured on the front of our website, resting against the stairs to my home. Would be happy to talk tone and all the variables any time. Give us a call. All the best, Adrian

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> I have never played a Northfield that has the low end of a Silverangel.  I have owned both, and played many from each maker.  Not taking anything away from Northfield here or the low end they have, they just don't go for as bass heavy of a sound as Ken goes for on the Silverangels.  The Northfield puts more emphasis in the Loar-mid-range camp.  Again, not a bad thing, just different than SA.  If I were playing solo mandolin, I would go for the SA.  Huge sound with big-big bottom...  It is almost like playing a guitar.  In a context where you need a mandolin to cut, low end may not be what your after.  You may need more mids and highs, and the Northfield may be the ticket.  Either are great products, but we're talking apples and oranges...  And another thing, Ken's design on the SA of late has a higher arch than even the Big Mon, and thus an even larger air chamber.  Plus Ken is a master of and believer in X bracing, where Northfields are tone bars.  This also makes a difference.  I love both products dearly!  I can say though that after playing my SA for a while and picking up another mandolin, it is like going from a dreadnaught to a parlor guitar.  I am still hopeful that 1 day Northfield will offer cedar and/ or redwood options.  If I ever get another I'll probably go with an engelmann top if that and red spruce are all that's on the table.


Shawn, in this hour long video by Adam Steffey he demos and also gives him impressions about many of the Northfield models including a direct comparison of difference in tone between Engelman and Adirondack spruce topped Northfield mandolins.  If these two mandolins are typical it could be an important decision to make.

----------

DaveBCC, 

Mickey King, 

Nick Royal

----------


## bigskygirl

Bernie, do you happen to know at what point in the hour he compares the spruce tops?

----------


## DPrager

BSG,

The discussion of topwood starts at about minute 25. Good Stuff

    David

----------


## bigskygirl

> BSG,
> 
> The discussion of topwood starts at about minute 25. Good Stuff
> 
>     David


Thanks, I'll check it out.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Bernie, do you happen to know at what point in the hour he compares the spruce tops?


Sorry I missed your question until now -- but looks like it has been answered!  :Smile:

----------


## bigskygirl

Thanks David and Bernie, I saw this workshop when it was originally aired.  It's nice to hear the sounds of the different tops.

----------


## Michael Bridges

That A with the Englemann top just has such a nice, full tone to me.

----------


## pheffernan

> That A with the Englemann top just has such a nice, full tone to me.


Yes, and I was interested once again to hear him describe the A's as "made here in Michigan."

----------


## Michael Bridges

I posted a thread a month or 2 ago, asking for more details on those. Northfield followed up, said that details would be forthcoming soon.I'm very curious to see some more info.


> Yes, and I was interested once again to hear him describe the A's as "made here in Michigan."

----------


## Mandobar

Take a look at their website.  Adrian, or whoever has written the page concerning his background and the background of the company, did a nice job of explaining the details of how things work at Northfield.  There are also changes being made to their build environment as I have seen pics on their Facebook page of their new showroom in Michigan and I have seen mandolins hanging after finish has been applied.  They may be moving more operations here.  From what I gather this is not a factory environment, but mandolins being made by a handful of builders in small batches.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> ... They [Northfield] may be moving more operations here.  From what I gather this is not a factory environment, but mandolins being made by a handful of builders in small batches.


Or perhaps a "factory" with a "small shop" working environment -- this company seems to be on a good path.  

Not to highjack the thread in any way but it is worth pointing out here, since you mentioned the topic, that Gibson now builds mandolins in exactly that way mandolins made in batches by teams of luthiers.  

It is worth noting that this method works.   In the case of Gibson a strong case can be made that the "factory" is now building the best mandolins ever -- even surpassing (over all  those made under Lloyd Loar's watch in the 1920's..

Oddly enough I've never played one of these Northfields.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hey Everyone,
Thought I'd take a moment and share a link that explains more about our new workshop in Michigan. 
http://www.northfieldinstruments.com...round-the-shop
....... and consider this an open invitation to anyone interested in visiting us :-)

----------


## DavyCrockett

I bought the NF-F5S and I am very happy with it. I have a tone guard on it, and man the volume and tone are incredible.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone,
Wanted to let you all know that we are proud sponsors of the Grey Fox Bluegrass Festival this year. We will be bringing a few different models and displaying them at the Woodstock Music Shop tent in the vendor area. We'd love to show anyone going to the festival what we're working on.
Looking forward to meeting some of you and catching all the great music that weekend has to offer!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Played a recent Big Mon at the Mandolin Symposium and was really impressed by how it plays and sounds.  It's also a tremendous improvement over an earlier standard Master model I had.  I heard there had been some refining of the build process and this one really shows.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Luna Pick

Hi Folks-

I was at Mando and Banjo Week at Swanannoa last week. What an amazing gathering of teachers and other great players: Emory Lester, Mike Marshall, John Reischman, Catarina Lichtenberg, David Surette, Darol Anger, Joe Craven. I got a chance to meet Adrian and Peter from Northfield and they were there for the entire week. They had on display a master models F and A, an oval F4, a Big Mon, an F5S with Engelmann and an A5 also with Engelmann. Everyone was free to play whichever model they wanted and Adrian and Pete were always there to answer questions, etc. The instruments were simply impressive. Easy playing, responsive, full, balanced. To see and hear Mike, John, Emory, David and the others play them, often in jam mode was an amazing treat. The Northfield mandolins received numerous positive comments from instructors and students alike, who often came back to play them over and over. Emory Lester's Master Model sounds amazing. I think several other Cafe' members were there as well. And NFI here, just saying how great it was to see and hear all the Northfield models together. Thanks for spending the week there Adrian and Pete.

----------


## Geno

I received my new Big Mon this weekend.  I could not be more pleased.  I got a red spruce top, sugar maple back, and the large sound holes.  It sounds like  a young, frisky Aretha Franklin.  Every time I play it, I say "wow" out loud.  The fit and finish are very good too. I requested a simpler peghead inlay, a plain fretboard, 1 1/8" nut, traditional neck shape and frets, and a modern FB extension.   It feels great in my hand, and has the look of elegant simplicity that I really love.  The folks at Northfield are doing things right!

----------

f5joe, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## Zissou Intern

I like the way you spec'd the Big Mon and love the 'burst. Add a Sam Bush "Hoss" cut off and you have my dream mandolin! Play it in good health. I hope to join the Big Mon club some day.

----------


## bigskygirl

Nice, I'm waiting for a master model later this year.  Have fun!

----------


## Tony Pearce

> Hi Folks-
> 
> I was at Mando and Banjo Week at Swanannoa last week. What an amazing gathering of teachers and other great players: Emory Lester, Mike Marshall, John Reischman, Catarina Lichtenberg, David Surette, Darol Anger, Joe Craven. I got a chance to meet Adrian and Peter from Northfield and they were there for the entire week. They had on display a master models F and A, an oval F4, a Big Mon, an F5S with Engelmann and an A5 also with Engelmann. Everyone was free to play whichever model they wanted and Adrian and Pete were always there to answer questions, etc. The instruments were simply impressive. Easy playing, responsive, full, balanced. To see and hear Mike, John, Emory, David and the others play them, often in jam mode was an amazing treat. The Northfield mandolins received numerous positive comments from instructors and students alike, who often came back to play them over and over. Emory Lester's Master Model sounds amazing. I think several other Cafe' members were there as well. And NFI here, just saying how great it was to see and hear all the Northfield models together. Thanks for spending the week there Adrian and Pete.


I, too, was at Swannanoa at the same time and I took Emory Lester's class each day. I thought I'd heard great tone and volume from mandolins before but that Northfield in Emory's hands was loud and woody. A great sounding mandolin in the hands of a great player.

----------


## krusty505

I've been reading through this thread over the last couple days and another I found on the site,  and I felt compelled to add a comment, though I don't often comment on this site, nor am I the world's best player or probably even better than average...

I recently purchased an NF-5S. Two things. One, I absolutely love the way my Northfield sounds and plays. I read a lot about sound on this site and others. Not a lot of folks weigh in on playability, but for me playability ranks up there with sound; in some ways it may be even more important to me. If the instrument feels awesome in hand and fretting it is a breeze, then it makes better music IMHO. My 5S is AWESOME to play, AND it sounds great: very balanced between lows, mids and highs; great projection; killer chop (my band mates commented on this aspect straight out of the gate!). I have another very nice mandolin, but I fear it is not long for my world because the 5S just cranks! 

Two, as part of my purchase and follow up, I had the pleasure of dealing directly with Adrian and Derek, though I didn't purchase the mandolin directly from Northfield. Without boring anyone with all the details, I can say without a shred of doubt that the customer service I received from them was BY FAR the best CS I've ever received from an instrument manufacturer or retailer, bar none! 

I couldn't be happier with my purchase.

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Paul Statman, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## Bill Slovin

Hey Rick,

Just came across your post. I just bought #67 back in April from someone in Nashville. Great instrument.  I'm very happy with it. I'm curious why you sold it. Seems like this mando has had a few owners. 

Bill

----------


## Zissou Intern

> Nice, I'm waiting for a master model later this year.  Have fun!


How much longer is your wait, BSG?

----------


## bigskygirl

Hi ZI, Peter at Northfield is projecting late December.  I'm supposed to be getting a few "in progress" pics soon.  I do love my Eastman 315 but from what I see and hear from the Northfield's....man, can't wait!

----------


## Zissou Intern

I played an Ad topped Big Mon back in February. It was one the best mandolin I have ever played. I hope to own one some day. Until then, I look forward to seeing pictures of yours.
Z.I.

----------


## bigskygirl

Nice, I should have added that it's a one piece sugar maple back, Engelmann top, and cocobolo fretboard and bridge.

----------


## bigskygirl

Here's a couple of in progress pics from Peter at Northfield of my NF-5M.  These pics are at the beginning of the varnishing stage so it still has a ways to go.  Scheduled for a December delivery.

----------


## Zissou Intern

Beauty!

----------


## almeriastrings

Very nice. One-piece sugar maple backs looks great. Never seen one with cocobolo for the fingerboard. Look forward to detailed pics when you have it!

----------


## Northfield mando

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to let you all know that we will be down in Raleigh next week for IBMA. If anyone going would like to stop by and try out some mandolins, we will be at booth 602, right next to our friends at the Elderly Instruments booth :Smile: 
Here is a picture of the batch we are bringing down:

We're looking forward to it and hope to meet some of you down there!

----------


## pheffernan

> Here is a picture of the batch we are bringing down


Can you tell us more about the A model in the middle?

----------


## Mandobar

If that's the A Pete told me about it is varnished with an engelmann top.  Pretty top of the line.

----------


## pheffernan

Do you happen to know whether it was made in China or Michigan? Do we have any sense of the street price for it?

----------


## George R. Lane

According to the Northfield website, around $2,600. I don't know where they are made.

----------


## Northfield mando

> Do you happen to know whether it was made in China or Michigan? Do we have any sense of the street price for it?


The A mandolin in the picture was made by Jiduo, Lao Yin and Ms Ju in our Qingdao shop. Price is around $3K with several upgraded options.

----------

pheffernan

----------


## Northfield mando

Here's a couple of pictures of day 1 at IBMA  :Smile:

----------


## Alan Lackey

So what is the story on that "blonde" model?  I looked on the Northfield site but could not find anything about it.  Is that a custom and what is the price tag on that beauty?

----------


## f5joe

I'm impressed with my Northfield NF-5M.  Lots of bang for the buck.

IMG_7739 by f5joep, on Flickr
IMG_7745 by f5joep, on Flickr

----------

bigskygirl, 

Darren Bailey

----------


## Northfield mando

> So what is the story on that "blonde" model?  I looked on the Northfield site but could not find anything about it.  Is that a custom and what is the price tag on that beauty?


Hi Alan (and all those inquiring about these different instruments),

About 18 months ago we started working on a research project to try and improve/accentuate a few things about our mandolins. We went deep into various acoustic principles and studied some great mandolins and building approaches -inside and out. Then we started building prototypes and getting them into the hands of all these great players we've been lucky enough to work closely with. Adam Steffey had some unique requests for a mandolin neck shape and nut width. So we threw all of these changes and new refined approaches to arching, graduation, varnishing, and a bunch of other things -- even a scalloped fretboard -- into what is (and will be) our latest generation master model F5 style mandolin...and put it out on the road with Adam. We then got together with another mandolin super hero from the SF bay area and got to hear the mandolin played against some unbelievable instruments in the hands of two remarkable players/people...and the results were very encouraging. But we're still diving deeper and the instruments remain in development. 

We decided to bring along a couple examples to the IBMA to get some first hand feedback from other players that we know will be here in Raleigh. So.. if you're around the exhibit hall today, stop on by and we can talk more shop. Adam will be playing one all over the place during the week. If you're not able to be here, stay tuned... there will be a lot more information out soon about these mandolins, and a few other developments. 

all the best,
Adrian

----------

Darren Bailey, 

Kieran

----------


## AlanN

I played that blonde F-5 this AM at the exhibit hall, when few people were around and the din was not there (yet), lol.

One word: Stupendous! 

and what a cool little tailpiece on it, designed by Nugget.

----------

Alan Lackey

----------


## Alan Lackey

f5joe.....That is a beauty...man oh man....

----------

f5joe

----------


## Alan Lackey

> Hi Alan (and all those inquiring about these different instruments),
> 
> About 18 months ago we started working on a research project to try and improve/accentuate a few things about our mandolins. We went deep into various acoustic principles and studied some great mandolins and building approaches -inside and out. Then we started building prototypes and getting them into the hands of all these great players we've been lucky enough to work closely with. Adam Steffey had some unique requests for a mandolin neck shape and nut width. So we threw all of these changes and new refined approaches to arching, graduation, varnishing, and a bunch of other things -- even a scalloped fretboard -- into what is (and will be) our latest generation master model F5 style mandolin...and put it out on the road with Adam. We then got together with another mandolin super hero from the SF bay area and got to hear the mandolin played against some unbelievable instruments in the hands of two remarkable players/people...and the results were very encouraging. But we're still diving deeper and the instruments remain in development. 
> 
> We decided to bring along a couple examples to the IBMA to get some first hand feedback from other players that we know will be here in Raleigh. So.. if you're around the exhibit hall today, stop on by and we can talk more shop. Adam will be playing one all over the place during the week. If you're not able to be here, stay tuned... there will be a lot more information out soon about these mandolins, and a few other developments. 
> 
> all the best,
> Adrian


I wish I could be there to see it.  I love the looks of it and just had to ask.

----------


## Luna Pick

Thanks Adrian, great summary. It's fantastic to witness your open, deliberate and involved approach to continuing the development of the Northfield mandolins. You all are passionate and it shows. 

Steve

----------


## Charles E.

I had a chance to stop by their booth yesterday and was quite taken with their F-2 model. It is a hybred  in that it joins the body at the 14th fret and has the end of the fingerboard over the body like an F-5. It has a wonderful low end.

----------


## Northfield mando

A couple picture from day 2:

----------

Michael Ramsey

----------


## Mandobar

added an F2s to my collection.  Taking it to rehearsal tonight.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone,
It's been a while since I've gotten on this thread, so I figured I'd hop on and share some new photos.
We've been really happy with the work coming out of our workshop in Michigan. Here's a few pictures of the latest Model M.
We appreciate everyones feedback so let us know what you think.

- Adrian

----------

Trey Young

----------


## Jonathan James

The M Model's look nice, Adrian.  How would you say they compare/contrast to a Collings MT model, in terms of materials, finish, hardware, etc??

----------


## Northfield mando

> The M Model's look nice, Adrian.  How would you say they compare/contrast to a Collings MT model, in terms of materials, finish, hardware, etc??


Thanks jjboone101. We're big fans of the MTs and Collings approach to making mandolins. As far as the wood materials go, they're very similar. Top and Back: Our Model M features Engelmann Spruce from Colorado and Red Maple from Western Pennsylvania -- the MTs are made of the same species however I'm not certain of the origin. Board and Bridges are made of African Ebony likely very similar to theirs. We use Schaller tuners, they use Gotoh. The top coat to our finish on our Model M is made of Shellac dissolved in alcohol, with some hardeners on the last layer to give it a  it more durable than the more fragile french polished finishes. The top coat is buffed out by hand to nice semigloss luster. Coloring is by hand using a combination of aniline dyes and other tints/stains. The Collings MTs are finished with Nitro-Cellouse lacquer. 

Tonally, on average, I think they're quite different.... but of course, that's always a very subjective topic. If you'd like to talk more about the sound, playability, construction... or anything else, please give us a call. Thanks, Adrian (269-267-3678, direct)

----------


## Luna Pick

> Thanks jjboone101. We're big fans of the MTs and Collings approach to making mandolins. As far as the wood materials go, they're very similar. Top and Back: Our Model M features Engelmann Spruce from Colorado and Red Maple from Western Pennsylvania -- the MTs are made of the same species however I'm not certain of the origin. Board and Bridges are made of African Ebony likely very similar to theirs. We use Schaller tuners, they use Gotoh. The top coat to our finish on our Model M is made of Shellac dissolved in alcohol, with some hardeners on the last layer to give it a  it more durable than the more fragile french polished finishes. The top coat is buffed out by hand to nice semigloss luster. Coloring is by hand using a combination of aniline dyes and other tints/stains. The Collings MTs are finished with Nitro-Cellouse lacquer. 
> 
> Tonally, on average, I think they're quite different.... but of course, that's always a very subjective topic. If you'd like to talk more about the sound, playability, construction... or anything else, please give us a call. Thanks, Adrian (269-267-3678, direct)


Hey Adrian-
I'm in Holland, how about I swing by and pick that beauty up. . . ?
Steve

----------


## Northfield mando

> Hey Adrian-
> I'm in Holland, how about I swing by and pick that beauty up. . . ?
> Steve


Hi Steve! Your mandolin is in the upcoming batch. Would be great to see you, but if I were you I'd high tail it back to Cali! This is the coldest weather we've had all year!! Maybe we could get together on the west coast when the mando is ready... Now that sounds like a grand idea for a spring break! -AB

----------


## Luna Pick

Now that's a win-win. 

Really glad to see these M models on the home stretch.

----------


## Mike Sutterfield

I finally broke down and bought a Big Mon. Its a good mandolin!

----------


## bigskygirl

I'm waiting for my F5M right now, shipped yesterday overnight.  FedEx is torturing me with no updates......

Got an update....not long now!

----------


## Mike Sutterfield

> I'm waiting for my F5M right now, shipped yesterday overnight.  FedEx is torturing me with no updates......
> 
> Got an update....not long now!


A nice early birthday present!

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## Stainless

All this talk about Fedex overnight makes me envious.   My Big Mon is still 6-7 weeks away.   Let's us know your  impatience level  it arrives and you have to look at the unopened box for a couple of days  - lol.    Especially true with the cold weather in Michigan lately.  Now that is real pain!!

Once you get to pick on it let us know your opinion.

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## bigskygirl

Delivered!  I sat in the brewery/pizza place next door until I got the email.   Tried not to knock everyone over getting to the pick up desk!  Lucky for me the temps here are in the 60s today.  OK, gotta go....I'll be busy for awhile...ha

----------


## bigskygirl

My new Northfield NF-F5M #268 arrived yesterday!  It's fantastic!  Premium englemann spruce top, sugar maple one piece back, and cocobolo fretboard.  It has the modern set up with a scooped Florida extension and the standard Northfield inlay.  I also opted for the James tailpiece and the violin varnish speed neck.

The workmanship is flawless, the intonation up the neck is perfect, and the binding and scroll work are very well done.  The sunburst finish is like a mirror with only a few very, very slight signs of handwork that are common with a hand rubbed varnish finish.

Lucky for me the weather cooperated and I did not have to wait long to open the box...ummm, actually only the amount of time it took me to bring the box in the house and shove everything off the table.

This mandolin is the most comfortable one I have played.  The neck profile is cut so that it sits in my hand very nicely and the speed neck is so smooth, it's really a joy to play...maybe I'll get faster....ha.   I don't really know how to describe the sound in terms of great mid-trebles and such, all I can say is it sounds rich and full.  The sustain is unbelievable!  I've been playing an Eastman 315 for about a year and the tones on the Northfiled are not shrill like on the Eastman.

I'll get a few pictures posted soon, it's pretty foggy here today and I'd have to put it down to take pics and I don't want to stop playing it right now.  Thank you to Peter and Adrian Bagale and all the people at Northfield for making me such a beautiful mandolin!

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Very exciting bigskygirl and congrats on your new mando. Now how about some photos?  :Smile:

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## darylcrisp

hey BSG

glad it arrived safely, it sounds very very nice.
definitely post us some pics when you get the chance.

d

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## Stainless

BSG:
Sounds great!!   Way to go - I'm envious !!!.   Would love to see some pics.

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## bigskygirl

Promised pics, weather here is terrible so I can't get good lighting.

----------

atbuckner21

----------


## Mandosummers

Very nice!!  Congrats!

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## Northfield mando

Hello everyone! It's been a little while since we've shared on this thread. It has been very busy lately and all of our heads have been down and eyes focussed on getting a lot of orders out the door sending mandolins all over the world. 

Meanwhile, we missed a couple of landmarks and wanted to post a fun video (one of our favorites) from all the years to commemorate two things in particular. For one, Happy 70th Birthday David Grisman! The attached video pulls together some Quintet ambassadors you may all recognize and one of my favorite tunes. 'Twas a real treat and we're anxiously looking forward to heading back to The Swannanoah Gathering again this summer where we hope to debut a plethora of new instruments and ideas. Secondly, we just realized that this thread has been viewed more than 200,000 times. Woah... We would like to thank all of you for being so supportive and constantly challenging this small company to elevate our craft. This site has been quite a resource and we really appreciate all the opportunities to participate and engage this tight-knit community.

All the best wishes for a great weekend. -Adrian

----------

Chris W., 

darylcrisp, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Galileo, 

Joe Welna, 

Michael Ramsey, 

Paul Statman, 

Steve-o

----------


## Joe Welna

Thanks for the post Adrian. 
I'll admit my ignorance. I love this tune too but don't know what it is....
Can anyone help make me a little smarter?   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Nick Gellie

Dawgs Bull

----------

Joe Welna

----------


## Chootum

I should be getting my F5s from Tejon Street Music in CO on tuesday! I'm so excited!

http://www.tejonstreetmusic.com/p/no...ndolin-140161/

----------


## nickster

Chootum,
That one has a beautiful piece of maple on the back. I think you are going to be very pleased with it.

----------


## Johnny60

Well, I've had my Northfield F5s for just over 2 months now.  One word - gorgeous!

Looks great, with a lovely tobacco burst and the satin finish makes it look aged.  The sound is just superb.  It's not the loudest F5 I've ever encountered (it's not quiet either, by any means) but it's tone is fantastic - great bass and a really rich ringing tone with tons of complexity in it.  Punches well for bluegrass, but it absolutely excels on slower melodies.  

It sounded great whenI bought it, but with a load of regular playing that adi top is really opening up nicely!

----------


## mandobassman

> Well, I've had my Northfield F5s for just over 2 months now.  One word - gorgeous!
> 
> Looks great, with a lovely tobacco burst and the satin finish makes it look aged.  The sound is just superb.  It's not the loudest F5 I've ever encountered (it's not quiet either, by any means) but it's tone is fantastic - great bass and a really rich ringing tone with tons of complexity in it.  Punches well for bluegrass, but it absolutely excels on slower melodies.  
> 
> It sounded great whenI bought it, but with a load of regular playing that adi too is really opening up nicely!


HEY! I recognize that pick!!  Glad to see you've mated it with such a fine mandolin.

----------


## Johnny60

Hi Larry

Yep - still using the Primetone 1.5 and loving it with the Northfield!

PS Can anyone tell me how to rotate photo attachments!!

----------


## Chootum

I am so excited it's pretty ridiculous. I've been checking the UPS status every day since shipping.

I'll do a review when it gets here.

These are images from Tejon's website. I hope i'm not infringing any copyright laws by putting these pictures here. I'm just wanting to share the giddy childish excitement of a grown man  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## darylcrisp

that's a real nice looking NF Chootum!

My F5S is my all time favorite mandolin. I think you will love yours. From the first touch, they feel like your favorite old pair of jeans.
Took delivery of mine from TejonStreetMusic as well, those folks are excellent to deal with.

I don't think I posted a picture of mine in this thread.............................so

----------


## nickster

Nice looking F5S darylcrisp. I bet that one sounds great by looking at it.

----------


## Chootum

I got mine a couple of days ago. It had me worried at first because the tone was really quiet. Like muted quiet. But in a couple of days it's doubled or tripled its volume. I have never seen such change in an instrument. I have seen tone changes in new instruments, but volume? Maybe its because it made a trip from 50% humidity Colorado to 85-90% humidity and 95F South Florida. But it's a great mandolin and I can hear it get better every day. Very deep, round, dark and rich tone. Playability is identical to my Collings. Very very happy. Details are not impecable at the production level. But hey, it's a cheap mando that sounds and plays like a mando double the price.

----------


## darylcrisp

> Nice looking F5S darylcrisp. I bet that one sounds great by looking at it.


i've been blessed to have some wonderful mandolins in my hands from the getgo of this journey with these little friends. i will have to say my Northfield just makes me real happy every time i pick it up. you instantly get lost with regards to anything else and it yearns to play music.

Sean at Tejon ordered this one with the 1 3/16" nut width and a one piece back. its just a swell mandolin. 

d

----------


## darylcrisp

> I got mine a couple of days ago. It had me worried at first because the tone was really quiet. Like muted quiet. But in a couple of days it's doubled or tripled its volume. I have never seen such change in an instrument. I have seen tone changes in new instruments, but volume? Maybe its because it made a trip from 50% humidity Colorado to 85-90% humidity and 95F South Florida. But it's a great mandolin and I can hear it get better every day. Very deep, round, dark and rich tone. Playability is identical to my Collings. Very very happy. Details are not impecable at the production level. But hey, it's a cheap mando that sounds and plays like a mando double the price.


that sounds like a humidity issue to me as well. glad to hear things are changing up for you, i'd say as it gets more dry it will impress you quite well.

keep us posted
d

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone!

Thanks for all the phone calls, emails and Facebook messages. Detailed information about our new Artist Series mandolins has been added to our website. There are two variations for this model, and we would like to invite you to take a moment and check out the differences. Our options, specifications, and pricing, along with the videos you first saw regarding this line of mandolins are available on the page. Weve also put together a list of of terms we've used with Mike Marshall over the past year to describe tonal differences between these mandolins. A tone vocabulary of sorts.

This has been an incredible project - and we're nowhere near the finish line. Just getting started. We'd love to hear from you and talk about everything that is going on here at Northfield. Oh, and if you're headed to the IBMA please stop by our booth. We'll have some of these new mandolins on hand and ready for action. 

All the best,
Adrian

----------


## almeriastrings

Taking a look at the Northfield site I no longer see any 'Master Models' listed? Just Artist Series, M Series and S series....

Has the 'Master Model' range been replaced by the 'Artist' series?

----------


## Darren Bailey

Got to play three Northfields at a bluegrass festival here in the UK this Septemeber. Two Fs, one was a blonde, and an A model (don't know more details than that) With all the discussion on the Cafe about them recently they were the ones I headed straight to (though I later played a Collins and others) My immediate reaction was how beautiful they are. Absolutely stunning instruments with a quality in their appearane that is very evident.
But most importantly they played and sounded better than any mandolin I had previously experienced and it was an absolute joy handling and pickin' them. One of them had slight buzzing and needed a set up, but the other two just sang. If I were a richer man I'd have been srtruggling to decide which one to buy but sadly they are beyond my means just now.
Other instruments I played were certainly good, but the Northfields left the best impression on me. I got a friend to play one too so that i could hear it from the front and wow!

----------


## Nick Gellie

In a roundabout way I have ended up with a Northfield model M courtesy direct from the shop in Marshall Michigan.  Having gone through a few instruments of late which a few cafe members can relate to, I would have to say the Northfield model M is one of the best mandolins I have laid my hands on.  I can't vouch for the F models but I do know the arching, thicknessing of the top, and the recurve is the same as an in the new Artist series.  It has a wonderful airy woody tone, the trebles really stand out with clear bell-like tones.  Northfield mandolins is onto something - they have put a lot of thought into their new series of mandolins and I for one are very proud to have one of their mandolins.

In my avatar the Northfield is on the right, with a Collings MT mandola in the middle, and a Collings MT2-O on the left.  All great mandolin family instruments!

----------


## Michael Neverisky

Adrian - your mandolins are beautiful! Your mobile website... not so much. Screenshot from Samsung S4 Dolphin browser.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi. alimeriastrings: master models will be available in "Big Mon" size and Standard A size. We're changing some things on the page now and it'll be back up next week.  aka frosty:  we'll look into this. Browsers and mobile sites etc are not my speciality but we'll get some help and straighten it out. Thanks for the constructive tip.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi everyone,
We're taking off for IBMA tomorrow and just wanted to share what we are bringing this year. If you are heading to Raleigh yourself, please stop by our booth and try a few of these instruments:

4 of the just released Artist Series F5 style mandolins
1 (gently used) Master Model "Big Mon" F5 style from 2011
2  Master model "Big Mon" F5 Style
2 Octave mandolins
1 used S Series F5 style
2 S Series F5 style
1 Model M A style

Hope to see you there!

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Northfield Octaves? Now I really wish I could be at IBMA. All you lucky attendees - please report back!

----------


## Brad Sicotte

I've played a Northfield F model and it's a nice ax.   In a different class vs Eastmans IMO and well it should be for the higher price.    In the 2-3K price range I still think the best bargain is in Collings MT or Pava but that's just my opinion....any of them are fine instruments!

----------


## Nick Gellie

The Northfield Model M is a match for a Pava or a MT.  I have played or owned them all.  I have just noticed model M Northfield nicely opening up in the last week.  Great comments from friends about it.

----------


## Brad Sicotte

> The Northfield Model M is a match for a Pava or a MT.  I have played or owned them all.  I have just noticed model M Northfield nicely opening up in the last week.  Great comments from friends about it.


Good point Nic, I've only ever played the one Northfield but own an MT and played a bunch of Collings.    Of course the Northfields that Adam Steffey plays on Youtube clips sound amazing but that's Adam Steffey!

Cheers

----------

Nick Gellie

----------


## Steve-o

> Northfield Octaves? Now I really wish I could be at IBMA. All you lucky attendees - please report back!


Ditto.  I'd love to hear more about the GBOMs.

----------


## kgrest

I bought an F5-S from a guitar player that thought they wanted to be a mandolin player  :Smile: 
Came in a TKL mandolin case. Is that the standard case these come with? I ask because it doesn't seem to fit very well and rattles around a good bit inside the case. What case are people using instead? Bobelock perhaps?

P.S. very very pleased with the mandolin itself. A huge upgrade from my first mandolin (a tacoma M2). I played a number of Northfields in a local shop and was impressed with the consistency across the 3 different ones I played. I couldn't pick out a "better" one of the bunch because they were all great. I was ready to buy right there in the store but happened across someone with a brand new one they were trying to unload for a hefty discount.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

All the Northfields I've seen have come in their own 'Norhfield' case...black faux leather, rectangular case with green interior. Two latches on the outside and two storage compartments. There is an attached velcro neck-strap inside to securely hold the mandolin in place. (mine fits very nicely.)

These cases are just so-so when it comes to protection and overall quality in my opinion. While it isn't a bad looking case, it's certainly not of the same caliber as the Northfield mandolin.

----------


## kgrest

That's what I thought from the pictures I've seen online but maybe that is just the Master model/Big Mon' and the F5-S comes with the other case type that I have. I certainly don't mind the fact that they focus on quality instruments rather than cases. I can easily pick one up that suites my needs. I think I have an old gunny sack in the barn until i find a better option.  :Grin:

----------


## Mandobar

not crazy about the mandolin cases.  the interiors are not padded.

Are the artist models being made in the US?

----------


## Geno

The Northfield web site now lists the Deluxe "Airloom" fiberglass case as a custom feature with the Big Mon.  There is no picture or information about price.  I assume that these are new and more info will be posted soon.  Anyone know more?

----------


## almeriastrings

The supplied cases (even with the Master Models) were/are rather disappointing, in my opinion. For a $4.5K+ mandolin, you'd hope for better. They are very flimsy and the handle in particular is not designed to inspire confidence. They are a 'kind of' cheap copy of the Loar case, but are not even up to the standards of say, the Guardian version (and that leaves some things to be desired, in itself). Superb mandolin, but a very poor case. This is what came with mine:

 

Maybe they figured most folks change to a better case, anyway... but even so, the regular TKL oblong and shaped are far stronger and just generally better quality. I am sure a better quality case option will prove popular, provided the price is right.

----------


## kgrest

> The Northfield web site now lists the Deluxe "Airloom" fiberglass case as a custom feature with the Big Mon.  There is no picture or information about price.  I assume that these are new and more info will be posted soon.  Anyone know more?


Looks like they are listed as an upgrade for $250 on the website.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> Looks like they are listed as an upgrade for $250 on the website.


 Let's hope that two-fitty gets you something a little more plush than the putt-putt golf astro-turf lining.

----------

Nick Gellie

----------


## trevor

I just received my first two Big Mons, one with a one piece back and one with a single peice back. The two peice back sold immediately. Both sound incredible.

Here's some photos.

----------

bigskygirl, 

darylcrisp

----------


## almeriastrings

I am rather partial to 1-piece backs, myself... that said, my own Big Mon is a 2-piece and it is not half bad..  :Wink: 



They sound even better after a year or two of playing.....

----------

bigskygirl, 

darylcrisp, 

DataNick, 

Flame Maple

----------


## Nick Gellie

I would have to say it is one of the most stunning two piece backs I have seen on an F-5.

----------


## trevor

I received two F5S's today and thought I would do some fun photos.

----------

bigskygirl, 

darylcrisp

----------


## bigskygirl

Love mine! #268

----------


## Northfield mando

Attachment 141915

----------


## Northfield mando

Happy holidays everyone. All the best wishes for a great end of the year from all of us here at Northfield Mandolins.

Here is a new video we made with Mike to compare the new Artist Series mandolins. We hope you enjoy them. 



More videos of Mike comparing the new Northfield Artist Series here

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Those new 5 bar beauties are sure getting tempting. Bravo guys!

----------


## klartunz

FYI they are made in china. One reason I want to get one from a small builder is to support local craftsmen.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> FYI they are made in china. One reason I want to get one from a small builder is to support local craftsmen.


FYI, the folks in Marshall Mi. would be considered "craftsmen" in my book. Maybe not "local" as I'm a whole state away. 

You can buy yourself a Northfield and support folks on both sides of the Ocean.

----------


## tkdboyd

> FYI they are made in china. One reason I want to get one from a small builder is to support local craftsmen.



There are Northfields that are "Local"

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## f5joe

> FYI they are made in china. One reason I want to get one from a small builder is to support local craftsmen.


Unbelievable comment.

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

almeriastrings, 

choctaw61, 

pit lenz

----------


## almeriastrings

We should count ourselves very fortunate that there are great craftspeople (there are superb women builders too, you know), in many diverse locations these days. Years ago this was not the case. Choice was far more limited. As the owner of a Northfield I have no hesitation in saying it stands up there with the best of them. Although I am by no means local to either Qingdao or Marshall, IL., or Austin TX, or Nashville, TN, or Lawrence, KS or Kentucky ....I am very happy to support various luthiers from these places because they are _all_ building a great mandolin. I doubt hardly any of of us are local to Warrnambool, but I would never rule out a Gilchrist on that account, and I suspect few others would, either.

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

choctaw61, 

f5joe, 

Nashville, 

pit lenz

----------


## Johnny60

100% in agreement with what Almeria just said!

----------

choctaw61

----------


## Mark Miller

Hey Nick, those are the three mandos I am considering to upgrade from my Eastman 305. I will have a chance to try out the Pava A and Collings MT in a couple of weeks, along with a Northfield FS. But the Northfield M is only available by ordering one. Any thoughts on how you'd compare tone and playability among these three mandolins?

P.S.  This is in reference to Nick's praise of the Pava A, Collings MT, and Northfield M

----------


## Nick Gellie

Well Mark, I have appreciated having all of them.  The Pava has a beautiful richness in tone.  The Northfield model M has a more organic woody tone.  The Collings MT has a fantastic loud well rounded top end with more projection than the Pava.  However, the Northfield was loud too in that department.  One thing with the Northfield was that I got tired with my right hand really easily, much less so with the Collings and the Pava.  Is is due to the spacing within and between each course of strings?  I am not sure about that.

I ended up with a honey amber Collings MT with a pickguard second-hand.  It is a fantastic instrument.



I prefer Engelmann Spruce topped instruments to Red Spruce - they are generally more open as Mike Marshall says in the above video.  You can hear the lushness in the second F5 he plays in the video.  Kim Warner says the same thing when talking about Collings MTs with Engelmann Spruce tops in his videos with Collings.

Go for it - try them all.  They are all great mandolins.  I had to sell my Northfield model M because I needed the cash to renovate my shed.  Yip, the Northfield was traded for a slab of concrete I hate to say.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

That new video with Mike is the first recording that I've preferred englemann over red spruce on any instrument. You got me Mike (and Adrian).

----------


## yankees1

So how is finish on the newer Northfields ? I had one of the earlier F5's and there was a finish problem at that time but I assume this issue has been taken care of by now. Loved the sound of the Northfield however.

----------


## Mark Miller

Thanks Nick. I have to say that Mike Marshall video really makes me want an Engelmann top. That baby sounds beautiful. Those Artist Series are too rich for my blood though!  And the Northfield FS is Red Spruce.  So I won't be able to tell what the Northfield M sounds like based on that. Aaaargh!

----------


## pheffernan

> So I won't be able to tell what the Northfield M sounds like based on that. Aaaargh!


Do these videos help?

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Adrian, are you guys putting string trees on these artist series headstocks now? Or what are those?

----------


## JeffD

> Here is a new video we made with Mike to compare the new Artist Series mandolins.


Wow. I really like the second one. Such a lovely sound. A real sweetie.

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

Showing up fashionably late to this Northfield party... 

I've always been a fan in theory, but had only had a chance to play one last December for the first time. Last year I walked away from the Northfield and ended up with a Collings MT2 that is a great mando (I was looking for a more modern sound.) 

Well...

This year when I went to Nashville for my yearly trip I played a brand new NF-F5S that was signed just several days prior. This one... WHEW! It was awesome! I went down to Nashville specifically to test out the Ellis A5 against a Pava Pro. 

I am now the proud owner of a brand new NF-F5S just signed on 12-9-15! This baby is loud, resonant, and it pops and sings! It impressed me more than the others I played. The Ellis, Pava, etc are GREAT instruments, but the Northfield possessed most of the same attributes! It would give any of these a run for their money. I'm not saying it's better than the Ellis, I'm just saying it's pretty close...Close enough for me. (and I won't have to sell my Collings.) I'd love to play the Ellis, the Pava, and my Collings in a closed room with similar strings.

I was worried once I got it in my house last night I'd suffer some buyers remorse, but on the contrary, this mandolin spoke to me at the shop and I wasn't wrong. When you find a great one, don't let it go. I figured it wouldn't sound as good in my home but it sounded much better.

The treble courses are sweet and complex. I love that this Northfield can have such a complex tone and still possess volume to spare. 

I like the neck profile... kind of a modified V. Less chunky than a Gibson but more rounded than my MT2. 

I couldn't believe the responsiveness when I played the upper register. When I took my break for the B part of Salt Creek it was loud and resonant and the tone contained all the beauty of the lower register.

I see that the pricing changes are now in effect too. The Mandolin Store has their new one listed for $2995.

----------

DataNick

----------


## bigskygirl

> So how is finish on the newer Northfields ? I had one of the earlier F5's and there was a finish problem at that time but I assume this issue has been taken care of by now. Loved the sound of the Northfield however.


Hi Yankees1, while there were finish issues on some early models...a friend of mine has one and Northfield has made it right with him...I will be celebrating the 1st Birthday of my F5M and have had no issues with the finish other than mishaps caused by my hand.  The varnish finish is susceptible to dents, dings, and scratches and I was not as careful with it as I should have been.

----------


## yankees1

> Hi Yankees1, while there were finish issues on some early models...a friend of mine has one and Northfield has made it right with him...I will be celebrating the 1st Birthday of my F5M and have had no issues with the finish other than mishaps caused by my hand.  The varnish finish is susceptible to dents, dings, and scratches and I was not as careful with it as I should have been.


 Merry Christmas ! Not concerned with dents, chips and scratches as this would be my fault but my Northfield had major clouding issues which evidently was a moisture problem. Adrian fixed it several times but the cloudiness always came back. Adrian was great to work with and the sound was great ! I assume that this moisture problem has been fixed by now.

----------


## bigskygirl

Merry Christmas to you as well!  I had a bit of clouding on mine where my forearm rested.  I added an arm rest about 4 months ago and the finish has returned to it's original state so there was no permanent damage.

----------


## George R. Lane

Merry Christmas to all from Big Sky Country.

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## Mandobar

I am a bit confused as it seems some dealers are allowed more than the F5S and F2S models.  I had asked my dealer if he could order a Big Mon and he was told "no".

----------


## cwgivens21

Bumping this thread to say that I just acquired a very lightly used NF-5S from the fine folks at Cotten Music Center in Nashville, and WOW.  The mando was solidly in the middle of my price range, but even if I'd had the budget to reach Collings, etc., I'm not sure I would have.  This thing is awesome and I'm going to hold onto it for a long, long time.

----------


## dschonbrun

I just picked up a Northfield NF5-SA #281; after testing several Collings MF, a Pava Pro, a Gibson F5-G, a used Carleson Gibson F5-L, and a Weber Yellowstone.  Even with the increase in price to $2,995 this year, the Northfield's sound and feel stood out and matched my ear for both classical and bluegrass.

Fit and finish are really wonderful.  I like the smaller scratch guard (Compared to Gibson), and the fact that it's only joined to the soundboard at one small spot by the neck joint.  Adrian and the team have put a lot of thought and science into the construction, and it shows.  But, more than that... these are mandolin obsessed guys, who produce a top quality product.

I know many question the value because construction is done in Asia.  The people doing the work include European, American, Japanese, and Chinese Craftsman.  Considering they have only produced 300 Mando's in 7 years... it's not fair to compare them to Kentucky, Loar, or Eastman.  Simply a very different type of organization.

D

----------


## LBob

I've had an F2S for half a year or so, and it's really a great instrument.  I agree that judging them based on where they are constructed is a mistake.  I'm moving this one on, but just to go to an F hole instrument from the oval, and then only because I can't afford to hold on to two of them...  Looks great, plays great, sounds great... there are zero flaws in fit/finish on mine.

----------


## Ron McMillan

I got caught on a web meander through a series of demonstration videos of several different Northfield instruments, and when I see and hear Emory Lester and Mike Marshall and other great professionals play them, they *sing* to me. Hmmmmm

----------


## Luna Pick

My two cents and NFI, this is all subjective, etc. 

This week I had a chance to play a variety across the higher ends of the well known and liked Asian manufacturers, one large and common US builder, and small custom shops. The Northfield F5S amazed me about the sound, comfort and looks. The Pavas, at and above the price were also very good and comparable. I liked the Northfield's sound better, but again the Pavas were very good and some may prefer them. Overall though, all considered, I think the Northfield was head and shoulders above everything else. Just passing this along since I had the opportunity to make the comparison.

----------


## Glassweb

at the end of the day these things are made out of wood, metal and some forms of plastic. like the ingredients in a fine dish it has more to do with who's cooking than the ingredients themselves, although better ingredients CAN make a world of difference. i don't care who's making them or where they're being made if they sound/play/look great. the Gibson mandolins of the 60's and 70's were made right here in the USA and we all know how much THAT did for them. yes, the Northfield mandolins are impressive... i can't wait to see/try one of their Artist models...

----------


## darylcrisp

regarding this thread:
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...es-comparisons

anyone played the Northfield model that is a recent build for Adam Steffey ( 1 1/4" nut, scalloped fretboard)?

a few questions :
1)what is the string spacing at the saddle
2)is the neck profile similar to the standard F5S
3)does this model have internal changes that are being used in the Artist series
4)will this be a "standard" model one can order
5)are the Artist series totally made in the USA or are they a combined build as with the F5S
(a lot of these questions came up in the above thread link)

thanks
d

----------


## Caleb

https://www.fretboardjournal.com/fea...ield-mandolins

Great article in FB Journal.

----------

DataNick

----------


## lukmanohnz

New Model M arrived Friday. I'm completely smitten. Here are a few photos. I'll try to post some audio clips at some point. Fingers are kinda sore today... :Wink:

----------

E.R. Villalobos, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Ron McMillan

Wow, that's pretty. I'd like to hear the sound clips when your fingers recover.

----------


## AlanN

Very nice, indeed.

That low-profile tailpiece intrigues me, a Nugget design. I spoke with NF about it some time ago, was/am considering it for my Gilchrist (although Steve's is an awesome piece, as well.)

----------


## Glassweb

i like that tailpiece as well... not sure how it might affect playability (i.e. shirt fabric getting caught on something?) but it's a nice-looking, low-weight (i assume) design... nice axe!

----------


## lenf12

> i like that tailpiece as well... not sure how it might affect playability (i.e. shirt fabric getting caught on something?) but it's a nice-looking, low-weight (i assume) design... nice axe!


Finally!! A practical use for the grommets, slide them south a bit to cover the string windings. Problem solved!! Useful on Rigel mandolins as well.

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------

Glassweb

----------


## Luna Pick

Good idea. 

Maybe it's just my arm position, armrest, or whatever, but I've used that tailpiece for over a year now, no problems at all, in fact I think it's pretty great. Again, my two cents.

----------


## Jim Roberts

I had a tailpiece similar to that one on a Nugget I used to own and it trashed the right arm (sleeve) of several wool sweaters. I sure like the simplicity of it, though...

----------


## lukmanohnz

What a Northfield Model M sounds like in the hands of mere mortals...

----------

bigskygirl, 

Caleb, 

Daniel Vance, 

darylcrisp, 

E.R. Villalobos, 

Jim Roberts, 

Johnny60, 

Mike Barber, 

Randi Gormley, 

red7flag, 

Sleet

----------


## AlanN

Thank you, Michael. I twinned you, did you hear it?  :Mandosmiley:

----------

lukmanohnz

----------


## lukmanohnz

> Thank you, Michael. I twinned you, did you hear it?


That was you??  :Wink:

----------

AlanN

----------


## nickster

Michael, great sounding Northfield and some good clean picking. May I ask what brand of strap you are using? I'm getting an A5 mandolin and have been looking for a strap. Thanks, Nick.

----------


## lukmanohnz

> Michael, great sounding Northfield and some good clean picking. May I ask what brand of strap you are using? I'm getting an A5 mandolin and have been looking for a strap. Thanks, Nick.


 Thank you for the kind words, Nick. That is a brand new Levy's mandolin strap - nothing fancy. I paid about $15 for it. It is like the one I bought for a model F. It doesn't sit as flat around the A's body under the fingerboard extension yet, but I am hoping it will stretch out a bit and conform better in time.

----------


## nickster

Thanks for the info.

----------


## holden

This one in the classifieds...
http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/96417#96417

It's over $5k.  That's about the most expensive NF I've seen.  Where/how would it be made compared to the less expensive models?  Or is it mostly materials that account for the price..

----------


## darylcrisp

> This one in the classifieds...
> http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/96417#96417
> 
> It's over $5k.  That's about the most expensive NF I've seen.  Where/how would it be made compared to the less expensive models?  Or is it mostly materials that account for the price..


here's a link to the Big Mon model from the Northfield page:
http://www.northfieldinstruments.com/mandolins/big-mon

browse thru that and you can see the base price list of $4250, then for that mandolin in the classifieds it appears to have some extras of black top, violin neck, varnish finish(not sure if the base price includes varnish finish or not), deluxe headstock inlay, and probably some other items I've not noticed. So those extras add on to the base price.

----------


## Johnny60

Hi Michael - that's a really nice sounding M model and a nice version of Red Haired Boy!  Clear, clean picking and real depth to the sound.  

Enjoy it in good health!

----------

lukmanohnz

----------


## Skittle

Hey Folks and pickers........I just bought another Northfield an NF-5S..........I cannot believe the tone, volume, chop, craftsmanship on this mando........The consistency on these are incredible......absolutely love it.......I started this thread back in 2010....Northfields....get better and better......such an super buy!!!....

----------

9lbShellhamer

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Congrats to 'Dylan in Colorado', the new owner of that spectacular looking Northfield Big Mon that was in the classifieds (http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/97413#97413). 

Been watching that one, wondering when someone would grab it. If you're a member here Dylan, I sure would like to hear all about your new Northfield. Sure is a purdy one!

----------


## darylcrisp

> Congrats to 'Dylan in Colorado', the new owner of that spectacular looking Northfield Big Mon that was in the classifieds (http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/97413#97413). 
> 
> Been watching that one, wondering when someone would grab it. If you're a member here Dylan, I sure would like to hear all about your new Northfield. Sure is a purdy one!


noticed that also, that was one outstanding looking mandolin-breathtaking.
d

----------


## darylcrisp

i suppose i should list my F5S that arrived a few weeks ago, although i started a thread in another subforum
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...S-in-the-house

this thread is a neat historical record of the mandos coming out of the Northfield group.

this is, the BEST, mandolin, i have been fortunate to own.

----------

bigskygirl, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Mike Barber

----------


## Russ Donahue

Pretty instrument Daryl.  Love the back...

----------


## f5joe

> Hey Folks and pickers........I just bought another Northfield an NF-5S..........I cannot believe the tone, volume, chop, craftsmanship on this mando........The consistency on these are incredible......absolutely love it.......I started this thread back in 2010....Northfields....get better and better......such an super buy!!!....


I had the opportunity to test drive this NF-5S of Skittle's.  Just a wonderful instrument.

----------


## lukmanohnz

Gorgeous.

----------


## Glassweb

i had a fantastic, in-depth conversation last Friday with Adrian Bagale, main-man at Northfield mandolins. boy, and i thought _i_ had a mandolin jones... how wrong i was! this cat is _all about_ mandolins and F5s in particular. after my eye/ear-opening experience with a Northfield "Big Mon" at this year's Wintergrass i had contacted Northfield about a possible build and it was on this subject that Adrian and i talked at length. to say he and his team are dedicated to the advancement of the F5 Artist Series is like saying Steph Curry has a _mild_ interest in shooting 3-pointers! i learned so much about their passion and patience in moving forward, day by day, in the development of their Artist models. their motto seems to be this - "always be willing to make changes for the betterment of the instrument". who can argue with that?

it's rare enough these days to be contacted by the head of a company on the telephone... even more rare to get an unwavering sense that the person on the end of the line is truly committed to your satisfaction. it's precisely for that reason that i've decided to go ahead with my order. i'm excited to hear/see the results! many thanks Adrian...

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Pilot172000

----------


## Milky2390

For those interested in all things Northfield that don't follow them on Facebook(or look at the MC homepage), here is a link they just shared to a new online  publication with some interesting articles.
http://fieldnotes.northfieldinstruments.com

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi all,
Thought I'd share some photos of the mando-fever going on in the Bay area. Adrian got a chance to go into the studio with Mike Marshall and Caterina Lichtenberg, and were joined by Tom Rozum and Sharon Gilchrist! 

Mando tasting on 2 Loars, 2 Gils, a Nugget, 2 Northfields and a bowl back........ good times!!



Peter
Northfield Mandolins

----------

AlanN, 

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

Folkmusician.com, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Hi all,
> Thought I'd share some photos of the mando-fever going on in the Bay area. Adrian got a chance to go into the studio with Mike Marshall and Caterina Lichtenberg, and were joined by Tom Rozum and Sharon Gilchrist! 
> 
> Mando tasting on 2 Loars, 2 Gils, a Nugget, 2 Northfields and a bowl back........ good times!!
> 
> 
> Peter
> Northfield Mandolins


I hope this means there are some new YouTube clips coming up on the Northfield website  :Smile:

----------


## roberto

Here's mine!!
https://www.facebook.com/10001153260...889210/?type=3

----------

chasray, 

colorado_al, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Great looking and sounding mandolin. And some beautiful pickin'!

----------

roberto

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> Here's mine!!
> https://www.facebook.com/10001153260...889210/?type=3


That's really great playing! And yeah the mandolin sounds good too.

----------

roberto

----------


## lgibjones

I love that Hermanos Cubero stuff!

Roberto, maybe I missed it, what are the details for your Northfield?

----------

roberto

----------


## almeriastrings

Yes, Roberto.... we need to know! Do you still have the F-5G?

----------


## roberto

It's a standard 2014 Northfield F5S.
Yes, I still have the F5G. It's my main tool. I absolutely love that mandolin.

In fact I have to choose between an engelmann MT and the F5S as a second mandolin. So I'll sell one, but it's being so hard to decide...

----------


## almeriastrings

All very nice mandolins, Roberto - I feel your pain! 

Certainly my Gibson F5 (also a Harvey, like yours) has more 'harmonic' content and 'overtones' than my Northfield, which is definitely more of a 'dry' tone. Quite different. Usually the MT's also have more overtones, too... a very difficult decision.

----------


## roberto

Agree with the overtones. Maybe technically the Collings is "better" but the Northfield has something...  the voice, the dryness... it got me hooked!

----------


## bbcee

Great playing, Roberto. Are you going to put tape over the logo on this one too?  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## roberto

> Great playing, Roberto. Are you going to put tape over the logo on this one too?


lol... sure! Unless Northfield say otherwise.  :Wink:

----------


## William Smith

> It's a standard 2014 Northfield F5S.
> Yes, I still have the F5G. It's my main tool. I absolutely love that mandolin.
> 
> In fact I have to choose between an engelmann MT and the F5S as a second mandolin. So I'll sell one, but it's being so hard to decide...


Hey Roberto, What is your F5-G? Did it come from Charles Johnson, I ask because I had one that went to him, I tried to get it back but he said it went to Europe. I believe mine was a 2001-02, back of neck sanded, I have the serial# somewhere. It was a goodun!

----------


## roberto

> Hey Roberto, What is your F5-G? Did it come from Charles Johnson, I ask because I had one that went to him, I tried to get it back but he said it went to Europe. I believe mine was a 2001-02, back of neck sanded, I have the serial# somewhere. It was a goodun!


Nope. Mine is a 2012 David Harvey. Spectacular sound.

----------


## Caleb

I enjoyed the new Field Notes newsletter - very classy and well done.   Someone might have already said so in this thread somewhere, but I've been wondering who did the artwork?  That is such a cool and creative drawing!  Nice job.

----------


## roberto

finally I get to like a lot this mandolin... 
https://www.facebook.com/10001153260...54874972280027

----------

JSanta

----------


## roberto

One more on an ancient Spanish tune, with better audio quality:
https://www.facebook.com/10001153260...97079784964534

----------

Robert Mitchell

----------


## Northfield mando

From a greenroom in Ann Arbor to the debut on A Prairie Home Companion, overseas to a tour in the UK, through Colorado and back to NYC - Sarah Jarosz has shown us again why we love making new instruments and just how lucky we are to be "living the dream" in today's tumultuous world. One of our absolute favorites, my daughter Joni's hero and a BIG reason we even attempted to make our new octaves in the first place. Had to share.

[/VIDEO]



Happy Holidays. 

- Adrian

----------

bigskygirl, 

guidoStow, 

JSanta

----------


## Luna Pick

And along with the great sound of that octave mandolin it's very apparent to me that Sarah enjoys playing it. 

Cheers and Happy Holidays all!

----------


## michaelcj

For some reason I though she was still playing the Brock OM??? Didn't even know Northfield was building them… Gonna have to check that out.

----------


## dschonbrun

Sarah's a clasically trained musician with a degree from NEC.  She could play any instrument in the world, and she's choosing to play one from a relatively young company in Michigan.  If you haven't played one of the Northfield Mando's or Octave's, I'd recommend you seriously consider it and buy one while they are still affordable; the prices will only continue to rise as the demand grows.  Pretty much everyone who has played one of the new octaves has asked to buy one, or get on the list (it's quite a growing list, and considering the names already on it... just wow).  The artist Mando's they are producing also have quite a long list of both individuals and retail stores that now realize there's a market for a 6-7K mandolin that is manufactured in small batches outside the US.  Times they are a Changin'.

----------

JSanta

----------


## JSanta

> For some reason I though she was still playing the Brock OM??? Didn't even know Northfield was building them Gonna have to check that out.


Looks like these haven't been posted.  I hope Northfield continues to build their social media presence as it sounds like these instruments are really special.  I'm saving for one now.

Here are a couple of neat videos with their newish octave mandolins:

----------


## Mandobar

Are the octaves flatbacks? Or carved?  It's going to be interesting to see what the effects of the expanded CITES regulations will be on musical instrument companies' abilities to build overseas and ship into the US.

----------


## pheffernan

> Are the octaves flatbacks? Or carved?


"The dimesions of our octave mandolin body and the flat back yield something quite different than what is commonly found on the market today. "

http://www.northfieldinstruments.com...archtop-octave

----------


## JSanta

> "The dimesions of our octave mandolin body and the flat back yield something quite different than what is commonly found on the market today. "
> 
> http://www.northfieldinstruments.com...archtop-octave


There's also some discussion of the build methodology in the first video I posted earlier this morning.  Seems like a great concept.

----------


## Chris Daniels

Sorry to veer away from the Octave discussions but the post regarding the demise of JDMC made me realize despite my original intent I had neglected announcing to this thread my purchase from them of a 2016 Northfield F5SA. Turns out I got really lucky with it being so close to the shop going out of business but from the moment I plucked the first notes it wasn't like I would be sending it back. The mando has exceeded my expectations, but I am also not surprised based on the comments here and elsewhere about how fantastic of an instrument they are. It gets played daily and is really starting to come into its own. 

It also reminded me that I had seen a JDMC demo video of an F5S when I was trying to make a final decision to take the plunge. In revisiting it, I realized the demo used my actual mando. Once I saw the dark 'North' and light 'field' headstock inlay at :22, it was obvious. The small pin knots visible when he shows the back seals the deal. 

Uploaded December 2nd of 2016, I purchased the mandolin just ten days later so until I get proper pics/vids of my own, here's the official visual record of my Northfield F5S Amber #347 for Cafe posterity:




C.

----------

AlanN, 

almeriastrings, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

guidoStow, 

Joey Anchors, 

Johnny60, 

JSanta, 

Paul Statman, 

Sid Simpson

----------


## Sid Simpson

Chris,

Thanks for posting, and congratulations on the new mandolin! Looking forward to some clips. I just purchased the same amber model from the Mandolin Store, but won't be able to get my hands on it for a few weeks. I'm on my boat in Mexico, but will be stateside in a few weeks. I figured it was better to wait than deal with international shipping.

Keep playing and post some clips, please!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## JeffD

oops

----------


## dschonbrun

I know many people had been asking about the Airloom case cover recently.  While I've been very happy with it's fit and finish, I wanted to have backpack straps as an option.  Attached, please find pics of some customization I did on the cover to add backpack strap connections that can be used, or not.  It was very easy, can be done by anyone with a basic knowledge of sewing and a modern machine.  I used 1.5" webbing (you need about 1 yard)

The materials to make the conversion cost me about $6, and a set of aftermarket backpack straps from pro-tec instrument cases were $15.  This allows me to have a backpack when I want it, and remove the straps when I don't.  It's simple, sleek, and light.

To make it comfortable, I cut down the feet on the case-bottom by half, and added another layer of fleece-backed thinsulate.  It carries very easily.

Hope you enjoy the photos.  Feel free to PM with questions.

----------


## MichaelW

What fret wire do Northfield use? I have one of their F models and really like the larger fret wire so I'd like to use it on my other instrument next time I re-fret. It's a bit tricky to measure it once it's fitted!

----------


## MichaelW

Actually not that hard to measure after all..... 0.08" wide 0.046" high..... Roughly.

----------


## Astro

Does anyone know the price of the Northfield Octave ? I've scowered the net and can't find one actually in stock for sale anywhere.

----------


## Johnny60

Hi Astro, I've just checked on Northfield's own website.  The mahogany backed one is $3800, and the maple backed one is $4500.  Having seen the various vids, I personally prefer the warmer tones of the mahogany, but tone is subjective.

Hope this helps,

Johnny

----------

Astro

----------


## guidoStow

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNKiaEegUmK/

----------

Chris Daniels

----------


## lflngpicker

As I contemplate my next step in an F5 mandolin, Northfield is on my short list.  Everything I read and hear about them says that they have tremendous tone and great fit and finish. I am hoping to get to play and compare to consider before buying a Northfield or another F5.

----------


## guidoStow

Another great shot at the new Artist inlay. Wow.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BRI7NCuD...ld_instruments

----------


## EastmanA

I'm so excited...I just got a Northfield Archtop Octave two days ago and I can't put it down.

----------

CWRoyds, 

Paul Statman

----------


## CWRoyds

I just received one of Mike Marshalls old 5 bar Artist models, which he apparently played for about a year, and good gravy is it a wonderous mandolin. I have not decided if it is the tone I want for my only mandolin, but it is truly astounding. It is beautiful, super loud, super sustain, deep dark low end, and is a kick in the pants to play. It sounds like a hybrid between an F5 and an F4, leaning toward F5. I tested it out yesterday next to a Dudenbostel A style, and a 1930s F5, and it was so different from them that I couldnt compare. It is just its own thing. I thought comparing to those mandolins would help me make up my mind if I want to keep it, but now I just want to buy both the Dude and the F5 too... Ive been ruined by playing so many fine mandolins.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone. It's IBMA time again and I thought I'd post a pic of what Elderly will be showing for us this year. Hard to believe this thread started 8 years ago! What an amazing archive of stories, reviews, photos, questions and such. Thanks to all that have participated in it.

You can email us directly to find out more about the instruments we're sending down for the festivities in NC. *All our best wishes go out to everyone in that great state.* Wish we could swing getting down there but we're knee deep in this new expansion here in MI and can't step away this time. Enjoy yourselves.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Drew Egerton

ugh, I want that Octave bad! Financially not a good time for me....maybe tax return time??  :Smile:

----------


## jimmy powells

> Went to IBMA and checked out the Northfield mandos at the Elderly booth........I was very impressed!!! Anyone that has gotten one, please post some pictures and your opinion on these.


Hi. I'm in Uk and over the last 45 years have owned and played hundreds of mandolins including many high end ones.

18 months ago I bought a 2106 Northfield Big Mon F5  (Used from Tamco in K) and I'd strongly recommend you try a BigMon.

I can't fault mine in any way at all. Maybe the small pearl dots are not my favourite. I like bigger ones but that aside, it is just a tremendous mandolin for all types of music and I honesty can't think of anything better. 

It has tone to die for (I use covered 15 guage 2nd strings for extra tone). Don't know how to upload photos  which are not on my profile. Email me if you wish with your email and I'll share the photos I have.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Old Growth

Jimmy, i couldn't agree more. I don't currently own a Northfield but boy they make fine mandolins. The last thing I need is another mandolin. And, I am still coveting the Big Mon that came to the classifies yesterday or the day prior. I believe it was $3K or so, Amazing value.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Jim Garber

Not really i the market for such a thing but that Northfield flattop is very appealing in its simplicity. *Elderly* has one for sale. Has anyone played one of those?

Here is Northfield's page on the *Calhoun*.

----------


## Northfield mando

"Has anyone played one of those?"


Hi Jim - here's a short sample of Emory playing one a couple weeks ago when he visited our shop. Emory sure can take a simple tune to the next level!

----------

bigskygirl, 

E.R. Villalobos, 

Jim Garber, 

Johnny60, 

Paul Statman, 

pops1, 

seankeegan

----------


## Trader Todd

New member of the Northfield F5S tribe here. I burned through a Loar and 2 Eastman's in a 6 week period and finally just told my thrifty self "self, you cheap bugger, just pull the trigger on the Northfield" so I did, and now I own a family heirloom (guess I'll have to teach one of my minions to play). Just as my Martin guitar cured (postponed?) GAS the Northfield has cured MAS (I mean not counting a Mandola, Octave Mando, Banjo Mando and possibly a Big Mon, oh and I hear Collings are nice). 

The universe had sent some positive buying signs/signals tying Northfield to Samarai Skates and Vision Street Wear - but only a few would understand. I just love the vibe and culture of the company. In a day and age when most business are putting out mediocre products, food and service, it's so refreshing to see a team so stoked and passionate about what they do and make.  

I can't say anything that hasn't been said already about how absolutely wonderful it looks, plays and sounds. It makes me feel warm and fuzzy and inspires me to play better. If you are considering spending $800-$1500 on a mando, just beg, borrow or steal (credit cards work nicely) and upgrade to the Northfield, it will save you a few hundred in shipping fees and negative equity on the Eastmans and Kentucky's you'll end up selling to end up here eventually anyway. Oh and while you are at it, spend the money on the Blue Chip pick. I upgraded to the Blue Chip at the same time I got the Northfield, so maybe the magic is in the plastic and not the wood? I doubt it....  (insert G run here)

----------

oinkstrings, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Bob Buckingham

You are too funny.  Be grateful for what you have.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## JAK

Be grateful for what you have, and be grateful for what you are going to have....

----------

Khatarlan, 

Paul Statman

----------


## FredK

I pulled the trigger on a new Calhoun from Elderly last weekend. According to FedEx, it will be here Friday. Can't wait to get my hands on it!

----------


## Br1ck

Northfield F5S sell at Gryphon in about a week it seems. The ovals go fast too. Last week they had none at all. People seem reluctant to spend thousands more for an MF when it is a subjective more than a qualitative choice. I would still council buying a Collings if that is the tone and feel that works for you. Hopefully you will be holding it for hours each day.

----------


## Kevin Winn

Love my F5S like my children...

----------


## yankees1

Did Northfield finally solve their finish problem ?

----------


## Kevin Winn

What was the 'finish problem?'

----------


## AgentKooper

> What was the 'finish problem?'


I was wondering that too.  I've read a ton of Northfield threads here (leading to my acquisition of a Model M), and I don't recall ever hearing about any finish issues.  I can say that the varnish burst on mine looks and feels great.

----------


## Mandobar

I had an F5s and an F2s.  Nice mandolins.  I still have the flat top octave, but the mandolins are gone.........victims of Ellis infatuation.  LOL.

----------

yankees1

----------


## yankees1

> I was wondering that too.  I've read a ton of Northfield threads here (leading to my acquisition of a Model M), and I don't recall ever hearing about any finish issues.  I can say that the varnish burst on mine looks and feels great.


Quite a few years ago there were major problems with the finish clouding up ! A NUMBER OF OWNERS SENT THEIR MANDOLINS BACK including mine ! Northfield took care of the problem but the cloudy problem reappeared all over the back so I finally gave up sending it back ! I liked the tone of my Northfield but I'm overly picky about looks also ! Evidently the finish problem was solved ! For the money a very good mandolin but I have graduated to Ellis and Girouard mandolins ! In a class all of their own ! Fantastic !

----------


## Chris Calley

Everyone has their priorities, and a $10,000+ mandolin is not one of mine.  But the $3000 I ponied up for a Northfield F5S a couple of months ago, I have not regretted one minute.  Outstanding build quality and a wonderful balanced sound.  To me it sounds great playing jazz, Irish, and bluegrass.  I'm not a great player, but this instrument makes me sound better, and it is always hard to put it down.  Only when my finger tips are too sore to play any longer do I put it down.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

> Everyone has their priorities, and a $10,000+ mandolin is not one of mine.  But the $3000 I ponied up for a Northfield F5S a couple of months ago, I have not regretted one minute.  Outstanding build quality and a wonderful balanced sound.  To me it sounds great playing jazz, Irish, and bluegrass.  I'm not a great player, but this instrument makes me sound better, and it is always hard to put it down.  Only when my finger tips are too sore to play any longer do I put it down.


You scored there, by the sound of it. Well done, you.

----------

Chris Calley

----------


## lowtone2

> I was wondering that too.  I've read a ton of Northfield threads here (leading to my acquisition of a Model M), and I don't recall ever hearing about any finish issues.  I can say that the varnish burst on mine looks and feels great.


How do you like that?  The Model M is very interesting.

----------


## yankees1

_<This seems to be a recurring theme with you that has now reached an inappropriate level and violates Forum posting guidelines. This will not be tolerated further.>_

----------


## Happymandolin

If you visit https://reverb.com/marketplace?query=Northfield there's many Northfield's listed with accompanying pictures.

----------


## bigskygirl

Congrats Johnny, I’ve had my Northfield F5M - master model - for going on 5 years now with no problems whatsoever.  It looks and sounds great, everyone that sees, hears, plays it says so as well.  Enjoy the Calhoun.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Br1ck

The fact is that even if you have a a budget up to six or seven thousand dollars, you should seek out and play an F5S or a Big Mon or an Artist. Part of getting the right mandolin for you. But if you have $3k in your wallet and no more, hard to beat an F5S.

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## AgentKooper

> How do you like that?  The Model M is very interesting.


I love it.  Sounds great, feels great, and is super fun to play.  The varnish finish and Nugget tailpiece are two appointments that I especially like.  I went through a guitar upgrade process over a number of years, culminating in a Martin 00-18 several years ago that cured my desire to upgrade further.  I feel like the Model M occupies the same niche for me.

----------

lowtone2, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

I had a chance to pop into TAMCO in the UK at the weekend and played a couple of Northfields for the first time. I tried a Big Mon, an S Series and a GBOM. They were incredible. For context, I also played an Ellis, an Old Wave, a Phoenix and a couple of Webers. I'd buy any of the Northfields over any of them. Just a joy to play and so responsive.

Question for anyone who's had a chance to play other models - how does the Model M (a style) compare? Is it similar to the S Series just with an a style body or are they totally different beasts? I love an A!

----------

Gunnar, 

Paul Statman

----------


## yankees1

> I had a chance to pop into TAMCO in the UK at the weekend and played a couple of Northfields for the first time. I tried a Big Mon, an S Series and a GBOM. They were incredible. For context, I also played an Ellis, an Old Wave, a Phoenix and a couple of Webers. I'd buy any of the Northfields over any of them. Just a joy to play and so responsive.
> 
> Question for anyone who's had a chance to play other models - how does the Model M (a style) compare? Is it similar to the S Series just with an a style body or are they totally different beasts? I love an A!


 :Smile:

----------

